# Mega MoB Herf! 5/19/07 in Chicagoland!



## King James

I think it's about time this thing got its own thread... Is looking to be quite big. Hope you don't mind me making a thread for it Rob 

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
______________


----------



## icehog3

It's gonna be big, who else is comin'?


----------



## Tristan

I'll be there! Can't wait!


----------



## Darb85

im thinking I might be there. First herf, might as well make it a good one.


----------



## mgebbia

Where is this taking place ?????

Thanks

Mike


----------



## rumballs

i'll try to be there!
have we decided location yet?


----------



## backwoods

counting the days..............


----------



## King James

mmblz said:


> have we decided location yet?


I believe a few were discussed but don't think one was chosen yet.


----------



## M1903A1

Well, then put me down tentatively for it too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> It's gonna be big, who else is comin'?


Don't matter I'm going2b there


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Darb85 said:


> im thinking I might be there. First herf, might as well make it a good one.


All the herfs we throw &u going elsewhere ): I got something 4u when I c u


----------



## icehog3

Location to be determined but the date is firm.


----------



## daveteal

ill keep in touch.


----------



## Big T

Anybody mind if the new guy pops in to say hello?


----------



## King James

Big T said:


> Anybody mind if the new guy pops in to say hello?


YES! Stay away!!!!!!!! haha jk, of course your welcome


----------



## Bobb

That is the Saterday after graduation. I see no better way to celebrate than a road trip to Chicago and meet some Gorillas! Count me in!!!!


----------



## stashu

Bobb said:


> That is the Saterday after graduation. I see no better way to celebrate than a road trip to Chicago and meet some Gorillas! Count me in!!!!


Saterday???

I hope you're not an English major.


----------



## Cochise

One place you may want to consider is Stogies in Hanover Park.
(I90 to 290 east to the Elgin/Ohare Expressway west)

This is a great place with a great owner in a new location. The new lounge area looks like it's going to be nice but it's not finshed yet. A few doors down there's a sports bar that's cigar friendly that should be able to accomodate everyone.

Fox Lake is a good town commited to political incorrectness (no smoking bans) but I'm not familiar with the places there.

Unfortunately, the best places in my area have fallen to the smoking ban that went into affect at the beginning of the year.

Possibly the Prarie Rock Brewery in Elgin would be available. I could look into that.


----------



## Cochise

Check out the "Brewer's Lounge" virtual tour. Click on the banquet tab at this website....

http://www.prairierockbrewingcompany.com/index.shtml


----------



## Bobb

stashu said:


> Saterday???
> 
> I hope you're not an English major.


Nope. Meuwzik Edjewkayshun


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> Check out the "Brewer's Lounge" virtual tour. Click on the banquet tab at this website....
> 
> http://www.prairierockbrewingcompany.com/index.shtml


Cool Brother....do you know if Elgin (and Kane County) will be smoker friendly come May?

Hanover might be an option too, depending on how many they can accomodate and how late they stay open.

I think Fox Lake is too far out for our out of town friends.

Thanks for the ideas, let me know if you know more about Prairie Rock or Stogies.


----------



## chip

Well, hmmm....let me check and see what I can do. Chicago isn't that far.....probably 20 minutes if ya ride with Booker.....:r 
Ya gotta have yer token old man.....


----------



## King James

chip said:


> Well, hmmm....let me check and see what I can do. Chicago isn't that far.....probably 20 minutes if ya ride with Booker.....:r
> Ya gotta have yer token old man.....


Would be awesome to meet ya chip


----------



## chip

King James said:


> Would be awesome to meet ya chip


Thinking about it, but Icehog's numbers scare me.....
15000 posts, who could get a word in edgewise?


----------



## The Professor

OK....

I'll talk with SWMBO and see what she thinks. We've got friends in Chicago land and perhaps can make it a dual-purpose trip.


----------



## King James

chip said:


> Thinking about it, but Icehog's numbers scare me.....
> 15000 posts, who could get a word in edgewise?


Just leave the hog up to me... I aint skeered

And Darrel, you better get there!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Just leave the hog up to me... I aint skeered
> 
> And Darrel, you better get there!


I'd put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself Jimmy.....


----------



## Darb85

definatly going. sweet cant wait to meet some people from the board finally


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I'd put you in a blender and have you drinking yourself Jimmy.....


:r :r

I guess that's Tom's new protein shake suggestion!


----------



## dayplanner

Quite the crowd so far. Really looking forward to meeting you all! :ss p :w


----------



## Darb85

ok folks, wheres the best place to stay? close to everywhere but cheap, but not a pure shit hole either?


----------



## King James

Darb85 said:


> ok folks, wheres the best place to stay? close to everywhere but cheap, but not a pure shit hole either?


I dunno man.. we don't even have a location yet lol.... Can't trust those dang flat landers to get on top of anything! especially Tom! lazy good for nuthin.... hahaha


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I dunno man.. we don't even have a location yet lol.... Can't trust those dang flat landers to get on top of anything! especially Tom! lazy good for nuthin.... hahaha


We are 13 weeks out Jim, I think we will find a herf location soon....figure it will be in the City or just West,,,maybe Rosemont. There are only about 50,000 hotel rooms in that village.


----------



## Puffy69

fk' it im there where ever it is.:ss


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> fk' it im there where ever it is.:ss


That's what I'm talking about!!


----------



## Twill413

GF and her bud are maybe comin down with, which would be excellent (they will go shop). Free taxi, and a stay overnight in the city. w00t.


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> fk' it im there where ever it is.:ss


H3LL YES!!!


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> fk' it im there where ever it is.:ss


And the list continues to grow :ss

Just so people know, i'm most likely staying in the city itself. I'm meeting up with family in the area sunday and monday, just makes things easier for me.


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> And the list continues to grow :ss
> 
> Just so people know, i'm most likely staying in the city itself. I'm meeting up with family in the area sunday and monday, just makes things easier for me.


I think we will find a place in Chicago or Rosemont right off the Expressway, to make this easiest for out of towners.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I think we will find a place in Chicago or Rosemont right off the Expressway, to make this easiest for out of towners.


awww, you were thinking of me Tom, I am flattered...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Are kiwis invited?? 
We are suppose to be flightless but I might be able to borrow a few feathers!!


----------



## Twill413

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Are kiwis invited??
> We are suppose to be flightless but I might be able to borrow a few feathers!!


Only if I get a Kiwi's beanie 

Can Kiwis swim?


----------



## King James

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Are kiwis invited??
> We are suppose to be flightless but I might be able to borrow a few feathers!!


Only if you bring me a kiwi bird as a pet  lol


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Are kiwis invited??
> We are suppose to be flightless but I might be able to borrow a few feathers!!


Invited? I thought this was a mandatory herf for Kiwis!


----------



## DonWeb

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Are kiwis invited??





icehog3 said:


> Invited? I thought this was a mandatory herf for Kiwis!


it was in the small print.

Mega MoB Herf (mandatory attendance for kiwis)


----------



## King James

OMG!!!! damnit damnit damnit. Here I am talking this thing up and I'm ganna miss it. I leave for Florida for 9 days the night before the herf :c   I'm ganna miss out on a great herf... this sucks, really puts a damper on my vacation lol.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

King James said:


> OMG!!!! damnit damnit damnit. Here I am talking this thing up and I'm ganna miss it. I leave for Florida for 9 days the night before the herf :c   I'm ganna miss out on a great herf... this sucks, really puts a damper on my vacation lol.


Leave your cigars with someone


----------



## The Professor

King James said:


> OMG!!!! damnit damnit damnit. Here I am talking this thing up and I'm ganna miss it. I leave for Florida for 9 days the night before the herf :c   I'm ganna miss out on a great herf... this sucks, really puts a damper on my vacation lol.


Are you f'in serious?!?!?! Jim, Jim, Jim....


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> OMG!!!! damnit damnit damnit. Here I am talking this thing up and I'm ganna miss it. I leave for Florida for 9 days the night before the herf :c   I'm ganna miss out on a great herf... this sucks, really puts a damper on my vacation lol.


You may really end up regretting this Jimbo...sucks to be you this time


----------



## King James

Twill413 said:


> You may really end up regretting this Jimbo...sucks to be you this time


I regret it already... Trip to FL has been planned though, I just thought about the date tonight. Who would think I would be not looking forward to going to FL


----------



## bama

I hope to make it. Will be waiting to hear about location. Thanks.


----------



## Twill413

bama said:


> I hope to make it. Will be waiting to hear about location. Thanks.


No hoping about it. Just get it done. The more the merrier


----------



## DETROITPHA357

is it time yet.


----------



## Puffy69

DETROITPHA357 said:


> is it time yet.


thread jack: you ever catch those fools who broke into your crib?


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Hmm..that's 2 days before my birthday..:bl 

Let me in on details guys. I gotta talk to my BF about this. The train ride will be worth it up there! It would be one HELL of a way to spend a birthday!


----------



## Puffy69

publicspeakingnerd said:


> Hmm..that's 2 days before my birthday..:bl
> 
> Let me in on details guys. I gotta talk to my BF about this. The train ride will be worth it up there! It would be one HELL of a way to spend a birthday!


we'll party like its 1999..just tell your bf your going to hang out with your bff's.lol.


----------



## JPH

Liz and I may be able to come. I'll know for sure in the next week or so...I'd be staying about 2hrs N. of Chicago in Lindenhurst with her parents... 

Anyone else bringing wife/GF? Goinig to Chicago without Liz (who never gets to see her parents that live there) would not score me any brownie points....


----------



## Blueface

King James said:


> OMG!!!! damnit damnit damnit. Here I am talking this thing up and I'm ganna miss it. I leave for Florida for 9 days the night before the herf :c   I'm ganna miss out on a great herf... this sucks, really puts a damper on my vacation lol.


I will be in Chicago for the herf but where in Florida are you going?
You better not be headed to South Florida and not let my cohorts know!!!
They will make sure you don't feel like you missed a thing, their way of doing it.


----------



## King James

Blueface said:


> I will be in Chicago for the herf but where in Florida are you going?
> You better not be headed to South Florida and not let my cohorts know!!!
> They will make sure you don't feel like you missed a thing, their way of doing it.


I'll be in Orlando so that's kinda a hike. Sucks tho, I never thought I would be bummed about going on vacation.


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Liz and I may be able to come. I'll know for sure in the next week or so...I'd be staying about 2hrs N. of Chicago in Lindenhurst with her parents...
> 
> Anyone else bringing wife/GF? Goinig to Chicago without Liz (who never gets to see her parents that live there) would not score me any brownie points....


It is all expressway driving from Lindenhurst to Chicago Jeremy, you should be able to make it in about 1 hour.  It would be great to see you and Liz!


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> Liz and I may be able to come. I'll know for sure in the next week or so...I'd be staying about 2hrs N. of Chicago in Lindenhurst with her parents...
> 
> Anyone else bringing wife/GF? Goinig to Chicago without Liz (who never gets to see her parents that live there) would not score me any brownie points....


I think me and my GF may get a hotel for the weekend, but she isn't going to come to the herf. She wants to let me have my fun without having to worry about if she is having a good time or not.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Invited? I thought this was a mandatory herf for Kiwis!


Working on it..........




DonWeb said:


> it was in the small print.
> 
> Mega MoB Herf (mandatory attendance for kiwis)


Great - now it can be official!! hehe



King James said:


> Only if you bring me a kiwi bird as a pet  lol


No


Twill413 said:


> Only if I get a Kiwi's beanie
> 
> Can Kiwis swim?


No we can't swim and yes I will bring you two - because you will lose one!



King James said:


> I'll be in Orlando so that's kinda a hike. Sucks tho, I never thought I would be bummed about going on vacation.


Jim you *have* to come so you need to reschedule your flight for Sunday - never mind your girlfriend or mum - we get over these things......eventually!!


----------



## icehog3

I really would like to get a place nailed down ASAP too. My biggest obstacle is that all the places I have used to herf in the past two years either went non-smoking Jan 2nd, or are going non-smoking on March 16th. I have been hesitant to name a place that I have never been to myself, but looks like it may come to just having to do that. I will put in some serious research time tomorrow and try to come up with 2 or 3 good options, then let the MoBsters vote on a location. Just don't want to come up with a dud, but I will have to end up recommending places I have never been in person.


----------



## The Professor

If that's the way it's gotta be, then that's the way it's gotta be, Tom. I don't think anyone will fault you for anything.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Just don't want to come up with a dud, but I will have to end up recommending places I have never been in person.





The Professor said:


> I don't think anyone will fault you for anything.


speak for yourself prof...

let's see - how did that quote go... something about a "panties"  :r


----------



## icehog3

I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts? 


Tony DonWeb....... :tg :r


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts?
> 
> Tony DonWeb....... :tg :r


Sounds good to me .....


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts?
> 
> Tony DonWeb....... :tg :r


that sounds good ... but isn't there a Cook County ordinance that would ban it there, too?


----------



## IHT

i'll be in the chicago area sometime this summer, just can't remember when (and if i still have this job). i'll contact some members when the time comes.
for this one, i think i'll be in Vermont then.


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> that sounds good ... but isn't there a Cook County ordinance that would ban it there, too?


Villages had the option to pass a less restrictive ordinance before the Cook County one takes effect in Mid-March. My understanding is that Rosemont did exactly that and thus will continue to allow smoking in bars. It is a big convention center, so they didn't want to lose business by not passing their own ordinance.

Greg, just let us know when you are coming, and we will get a herf together!


----------



## icehog3

Sent an inquiry to Shoeless Joe's....looks like they have buffet packages available for groups of 25 or more, we might make that. I specifically inquired about cigar smoking, I will post their reply when I get it.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> OMG!!!! damnit damnit damnit. Here I am talking this thing up and I'm ganna miss it. I leave for Florida for 9 days the night before the herf :c   I'm ganna miss out on a great herf... this sucks, really puts a damper on my vacation lol.


Tell Mommy that you are too old for the Dumbo ride and get yer azz to the Herf. Mickey Mouse will still be there next year. :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Tell Mommy that you are too old for the Dumbo ride and get yer azz to the Herf. Mickey Mouse will still be there next year. :r


But the GF may not be :r , that or he may be missing some key man anatomy :r


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> But the GF may not be :r , that or *he may be missing some key man anatomy* :r


Sounds like he already is!! :r


----------



## icehog3

Also, Shoeless Joe's is actually attached to a hotel (I will find out which one) in Rosemont, so anyone who wants a room could get one there and then just stumble up to the room without any need to drive...


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Tell Mommy that you are too old for the Dumbo ride and get yer azz to the Herf. Mickey Mouse will still be there next year. :r


lol man, you have no clue how bad I feel about not being there. But as much as CS is my cigar family, immediate family comes first and I don't think I'll be missing my trip. I'll think of you guys while I get Mickey's autograph. Just photochop me into all the pics so I can feel like I attended. I'm still really pissed bout missing tho


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Sounds like he already is!! :r


Hahahaha - I am convinced he is!!!

Rooms next door to the herf - got to be a winner!!


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahahaha - I am convinced he is!!!
> 
> Rooms next door to the herf - got to be a winner!!


Yup....If the place is still cigar friendly (and I believe it is), looks like we may have a winner. I will get the hotel info as soon as I get confirmation on the smoking policy.

"We're your family now, Jim......." Mwahahahah!!:r

At least we wouldn't make you put your dingleberries in the 'fridge when you leave the house.


----------



## King James

keep rubbin it in... make me sink deeper and deeper into depression lol. All jokes aside I really am upset about missing.


----------



## DonWeb

King James said:


> I'll think of you guys while I get Mickey's autograph.


OMG - that thounds thooooo thweet


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> keep rubbin it in... make me sink deeper and deeper into depression lol. All jokes aside I really am upset about missing.


Jim, you toss it out like a gangster when the shoe's on the other foot...better get ready for some trashin' here!!

Twill...do I hear an "Amen"?? :r


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Jim, you toss it out like a gangster when the shoe's on the other foot...better get ready for some trashin' here!!
> 
> Twill...do I hear an "Amen"?? :r


haha, I know. I can take it.. just saying all jokes aside I do feel bad. But I still make it to more herfs than you damn flatlanders.


----------



## chip

This is starting to really shape up....gotta see what I can do about making it.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> haha, I know. I can take it.. just saying all jokes aside I do feel bad. But I still make it to more herfs than you damn flatlanders.


I guess I missed you in Louisville, Shack I and II, Border Herf II, Cigar Brothers, MNF Herf...should I go on? Please, just because you make all the ones in Southern Wisconsin and ONE in Illinois doesn't make you King Herf! :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Jim, you toss it out like a gangster when the shoe's on the other foot...better get ready for some trashin' here!!
> 
> Twill...do I hear an "Amen"?? :r


*AMEN!*

PREACH IT BRUTHA!

You shouldn't have said anything for a while, now you gotta live with 2 months worth of razzin'...:hn


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I guess I missed you in Louisville, Shack I and II, Border Herf II, Cigar Brothers, MNF Herf...should I go on? Please, just because you make all the ones in Southern Wisconsin and ONE in Illinois doesn't make you King Herf! :r


In his defense, it really isn't as easy to travel whilst still attending a very pricey college. Not like us college kids have tons of disposable income, plus there is homework on the weekends (sometimes I wish I had a 9-5).

On the other side, I just realized my finals end May 18th, so w00t for a celebratory herf!!!


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> In his defense, it really isn't as easy to travel whilst still attending a very pricey college. Not like us college kids have tons of disposable income, plus there is homework on the weekends (sometimes I wish I had a 9-5).
> 
> On the other side, I just realized my finals end May 18th, so w00t for a celebratory herf!!!


Nice Tony...at least the Wisconsin younguns will have at least one rep! :r

In all seriousness Rass Man, you will be sorely missed...but there will be lots of herfing in our futures.


----------



## King James

There can only be one great herfin Hog.. I am just a microcosm in your herfin footsteps.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> There can only be one great herfin Hog.. I am just a microcosm in your herfin footsteps.


But a very nice microcosm....


----------



## Darb85

scratch me from the list, Grandfathers 80th birthday is that day. Whoops, way to go and forget that Brad. damn, I was looking forward to it too!

Next time.


----------



## King James

Darb85 said:


> scratch me from the list, Grandfathers 80th birthday is that day. Whoops, way to go and forget that Brad. damn, I was looking forward to it too!
> 
> Next time.


At least I'm not the only one who forgot something was going on lol. Don't worry tho, we wont be the only two to drop out, just the first two


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> At least I'm not the only one who forgot something was going on lol. Don't worry tho, we wont be the only two to drop out, just the first two


Brad, sorry we are gonna miss the chance to meet you...but 80! Wow....Hope it is a great day for your Grandfather!

Jim...sounds like you are hoping people will drop! :r I am guessing a lot more people will be adding than dropping before this massive herf is over!


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts?
> 
> sounds great!
> 
> 
> 
> RPB67 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds good to me .....
> 
> 
> 
> me too!
> 
> 
> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also, Shoeless Joe's is actually attached to a hotel (I will find out which one) in Rosemont, so anyone who wants a room could get one there and then just stumble up to the room without any need to drive...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> sounds even better,i want to bring Celeste,if anyones bringing a GF or spouse...
Click to expand...


----------



## Blueface

68TriShield said:


> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> I am thinking Rosemont might be the best place, they still allow cigars by ordinance and have places and hotel rooms within 10 minutes from O'Hare, and right off I-90 for those driving in....thoughts?
> 
> sounds great!
> 
> me too!
> 
> sounds even better,i want to bring Celeste,if anyones bringing a GF or spouse...
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> You are going also?
> 
> I am actually thinking of flying my wife up there for the weekend. Waiting to hear if she can plan the long weekend off from work.
Click to expand...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> 68TriShield said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dave,
> You are going also?
> 
> I am actually thinking of flying my wife up there for the weekend. Waiting to hear if she can plan the long weekend off from work.
> 
> 
> 
> Gee - don't you fellas trust me or something????!! Hahaha
Click to expand...


----------



## BigVito

the front runner is shoeless joe's?


----------



## BigVito

what about http://www.zalute.com/index.html ?


----------



## The Professor

BigVito said:


> what about http://www.zalute.com/index.html ?


Menus without prices scare me.  The place looks nice, though....


----------



## BigVito

Never been there. but saw it was located by shoeless joe's


----------



## DonJefe

Possible............


----------



## rumballs

The Professor said:


> Menus without prices scare me.  The place looks nice, though....


on the other hand, this Saturday special scares me on the Shoeless Joe's page:

"$5.75 Belvidere Vodka Coctails"

They also have "Jeger Bombs" on Sunday and Monday, too bad we'll miss that


----------



## Blueface

As I Skype with folks and PM here and there, this is getting sicker and sicker.
This is going to be some bash.
Spring time in Chicago, stuck out of town over the weekend without being able to go home.
What a shame I have to endure this. 

Can we maintain an updated list of attendees?


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> As I Skype with folks and PM here and there, this is getting sicker and sicker.
> This is going to be some bash.
> Spring time in Chicago, stuck out of town over the weekend without being able to go home.
> What a shame I have to endure this.
> 
> Can we maintain an updated list of attendees?


Looks like I am in, so far.


----------



## Blueface

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan

Please add your name to the list.


----------



## backwoods

DonJefe said:


> Possible............


make sure you bring that Kytoker guy with ya

I have a score to settle with him:bx


----------



## Puffy69

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Please add your name to the list.


----------



## pnoon

Rock Star said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19*
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> King James (w00t!)
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> *Please add your name to the list*.


You have NO idea how much I'd love to.


----------



## RPB67

Just confirmed kids will be sleeping over my sisters for that weekend. 

I am a free man.


----------



## Bigwaved

Is it September yet?


----------



## dayplanner

RPB67 said:


> Just confirmed kids will be sleeping over my sisters for that weekend.
> 
> I am a free man.


Your coming too Rich!? OMG, this thing is becoming gigantic!


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> what about http://www.zalute.com/index.html ?


Looks kinda fancy-schmancy for a bunch of Gorillas? Ever been there Vito? Let us know about it if you have.

Julian, $5.75 for premium vodka drinks is a special in Rosemont! My fear about Zalute is $11 Martinis.....


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> You have NO idea how much I'd love to.


Do it Peter. I've just about convinced Gerry to go, west coast has to represent!


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> Do it Peter. I've just about convinced Gerry to go, west coast has to represent!


Getting time off from work is the tricky part.


----------



## dayplanner

pnoon said:


> Getting time off from work is the tricky part.


You don't need to take any time off! It's a saturday herf. Work friday, book an evening flight, herf all day saturday, sleep in and recover sunday morning and fly home sunday evening!


----------



## Puffy69

carbonbased_al said:


> You don't need to take any time off! It's a saturday herf. Work friday, book an evening flight, herf all day saturday, fly home sunday evening!


gettem' Joe..we made it to his neck of the woods..its time for him to represent and make effort to herf somewhere else besides his backyard:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

carbonbased_al said:


> Do it Peter. I've just about convinced Gerry to go, west coast has to represent!


Great news - does this mean i would have to pack more lingerie or less though??? Maybe we could just share a room and our lingerie?? I am so confused!!


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Great news - does this mean i would have to pack more lingerie or less though??? Maybe we could just share a room and our lingerie?? I am so confused!!


You are confused, and I am disturbingly aroused..... :r


----------



## King James

carbonbased_al said:


> Your coming too Rich!? OMG, this thing is becoming gigantic!


:sigh: please let there be a mega mob herf 2 lol


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> gettem' Joe..we made it to his neck of the woods..its time for him to represent and make effort to herf somewhere else besides his backyard:r


Looks like Peter has been called out ...and Gerry also? Holy C.R.A.P! Come on boys, git out here! and bring Rick and Steve while you are at it. AARP gives group flight discounts, doesnt it



pnoon said:


> Getting time off from work is the tricky part.


Just quit. work is over rated anyway:tg



RPB67 said:


> Just confirmed kids will be sleeping over my sisters for that weekend.
> 
> I am a free man.


Awesome! I cant wait to meet ya finally!


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> Your coming too Rich!? OMG, this thing is becoming gigantic!


Yupper !!!

Looking forward to it as well, going to start booking the airfare this weekend.


----------



## 68TriShield

Planning On Attending 5/19
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
King James (w00t!)
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
Please add your name to the list.Guys have we nailed down a venue and hotel?


----------



## icehog3

Planning On Attending 5/19
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
Please add your name to the list.Guys have we nailed down a venue and hotel?
__________________

I pulled King James off the list, he has pulled out to go to DisneyWorld.  

I have thrown out the suggestion of Shoeless Joes in Rosemont IL. Less than 10 minutes from O'Hare, right off I-90, and attached to a hotel. Still looking for other suggestions from Chicago Gorillas or those with Chicago experience.


----------



## icehog3

Shoeless Joe's said:


> Tom,
> 
> I will contact you today to discuss all of your questions.
> 
> I have many options for your group.
> 
> Looking forward to our discussion.
> 
> Butch Navarro
> 
> Partner/Owner
> Shoeless Joe's


 :ss :al


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> Julian, $5.75 for premium vodka drinks is a special in Rosemont! My fear about Zalute is $11 Martinis.....


oh, I don't care about the price, I was laughing at the two mis-spelled words in one special:
Belvidere Vodka Coctails

ps - Joes page also mentioned a DJ. Maybe when you talk to Butch you can ask if there's any way to avoid obnoxiously loud music...


----------



## Blueface

RPB67 said:


> Yupper !!!
> 
> Looking forward to it as well, going to start booking the airfare this weekend.


I am so pissed I can't book my airfare yet.
The final material with all the details for my two weeks there has yet to come out.
Tried pushing them yesterday to provide it to me but too early as they have yet to put it together.
Will just have to sit and wait patiently and hope the ding bats don't change the dates on me.


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> I am so pissed I can't book my airfare yet.
> The final material with all the details for my two weeks there has yet to come out.
> Tried pushing them yesterday to provide it to me but too early as they have yet to put it together.
> Will just have to sit and wait patiently and hope the ding bats don't change the dates on me.


It looks like its gonna happen with or without you Amigo...:ss


----------



## Tristan

68TriShield said:


> It looks like its gonna happen with or without you Amigo...:ss


Regardless of the dates being different you should book a "hero" flight to Chicago for that weekend. It ain't gonna be the same without you Carlos.


----------



## Blueface

tristan said:


> Regardless of the dates being different you should book a "hero" flight to Chicago for that weekend. It ain't gonna be the same without you Carlos.


Don't get me wrong.
I know I will be there.
Just pisses me off they won't let me book my flight yet.
This is a pretty large company meeting I am attending with many folks coming in from all around.
Would just make me feel a whole lot warmer and fuzzier to know I have the definite dates in writing and after I book my trip, oh well.

If they change the dates (as anything can happen), with all my traveling, I have free airfare with four airlines, free hotels with all my points and free rental with Hertz (just found out I am a 5 star Gold - whatever that means it means I drive more Hertz than my own car). So..........company changes the dates? Who gives a chit! I am still going.


----------



## 68TriShield

Well thats good news!


----------



## Tristan

Blueface said:


> So..........company changes the dates? Who gives a chit! I am still going.


HELL YEAH DUDE! :bl


----------



## Blueface

Funny thing is in the email I sent yesterday looking to see if I could go ahead and book the flights, I bolded the dates.
Didn't get anything back correcting them.
Also, just went back and looked at an email from a very high level Director and those specific dates are highlighted.
From most other people's perspectives, that would be enough.
But for me, I am the type that doesn't feel good until I get the email confirmation from our travel division.


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> Funny thing is in the email I sent yesterday looking to see if I could go ahead and book the flights, I bolded the dates.
> Didn't get anything back correcting them.
> Also, just went back and looked at an email from a very high level Director and those specific dates are highlighted.
> From most other people's perspectives, that would be enough.
> But for me, I am the type that doesn't feel good until I get the email confirmation from our travel division.


...wuss...


----------



## Blueface

68TriShield said:


> ...wuss...


I am much too old to live on the edge.


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> Planning On Attending 5/19
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
> Please add your name to the list.Guys have we nailed down a venue and hotel?
> __________________
> 
> I pulled King James off the list, he has pulled out to go to DisneyWorld.
> 
> I have thrown out the suggestion of Shoeless Joes in Rosemont IL. Less than 10 minutes from O'Hare, right off I-90, and attached to a hotel. Still looking for other suggestions from Chicago Gorillas or those with Chicago experience.


Just have it in your backyard and call it Herf at Murph's!


----------



## The Professor

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor

Please add your name to the list.

-------------------------------------

I'm in  Unless SWMBO pulls rank, I'm there!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> You are confused, and I am disturbingly aroused..... :r


Disturbing????........Which one were you thinking about?? :r

or both...........??


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> It looks like its gonna happen with or without you Amigo...:ss


It better be with .................:ss


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Disturbing????........Which one were you thinking about?? :r
> 
> or both...........??


:r 

Carlos, you have to be there...you started all this chit!! :r

Shoeless Joes did not get back to me today. If I don't hear from them tomorrow, I will try calling them.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> :r
> 
> Carlos, you have to be there...you started all this chit!! :r
> 
> Shoeless Joes did not get back to me today. If I don't hear from them tomorrow, I will try calling them.


Tom, what is the name of the motel that is next to shoeless joes. I haven't had much luck with google trying to find it ( googleearth puts shoeless joes in the middle of an intersection - so better wear high visibility clothes!! hehe).


----------



## DonWeb

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Tom, better wear clothes!! hehe).


hey, tom... is michelle changing the rules for a chitown herf


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> hey, tom... is michelle changing the rules for a chitown herf


Newman!!

I can't remember which hotel is was Michelle, that is why I was hoping Shoeless Joes would have contacted me yesterday.

If I don't hear from them today, I will call them again.


----------



## SDmate

icehog3 said:


> Invited? I thought this was a mandatory herf for Kiwis!


sorry but this ol kiwi still can't fly


----------



## Rploaded

Who planned a herf 1hr from downtown............GRRRRRRRR In the middle of airport land..................lol


Sounds like this one is shaping up..........Hmmm May.......

PS Joes is inside the Best Western Rosemont if im not mistaken.

The location is sort of blah unless there is something going on at the rosemont. If not it will be dead as a doornail. You may want to look downtown at the Marriot (built in cigar bar, not owned by Marriot) or simmilar if your looking for more then just cigars. Chicago is a great town with tons of night life and seeing as how people are coming from all over there will be tons to do down there... Plus there are plenty of places to smoke in CHI.

Here is a small list. The 4 seasons is nice and rooms and near all the good food. Plus its closer for WI and everyone coming from south. People flying in catch the shuttle (free)

Gold Coast 
CARMINE'S 
1043 N RUSH 
CHICAGO, IL 60611 
(312)988-7676 

THE FOUR SEASONS 
120 E DELAWARE PL 
CHICAGO, IL 60611 
(312)280-8800 
Excellent ventilation 

GIBSON'S 
1028 N RUSH 
CHICAGO, IL 60611 
(312)266-8999 

LEG ROOM 
7 W DIVISION 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)337-2583 

MIKE DITKA'S 
100 E CHESTNUT 
CHICAGO, IL 60611 
(312)587-8989 

MORTON'S
1050 N STATE ST
(312)266-4820 

P.J. CLARKE'S
1204 N STATE ST
(312)664-1650

P.S. CHICAGO
1009 - 1011 N RUSH ST 
MEZZANINE LEVEL 
CHICAGO, IL 60611 
(312)335-3600 
Hours: Sun - Fri 8pm to 2am, Sat 8pm to 3am 

Loop 
CACTUS BAR & GRILL 
404 S WELLS ST 
CHICAGO, IL 
(312)922-3830 

CATCH 35 
35 W WACKER 
CHICAGO, IL 
(312)346-3500 

MORTON'S THE STEAKHOUSE 
65 E WACKER PL 
CHICAGO, IL 60601 
(312)201-0410 

NICK'S FISHMARKET
1 FIRST NATIONAL BANK PLAZA
(312)621-0200

Magnificent Mile 
DICK'S LAST RESORT
435 E ILLINOIS ST
(312)836-7870

P.J. CLARKE'S
302 E ILLINOIS ST
(312)670-7500 

River North 
CELTIC CROSSINGS 
751 N CLARK ST 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)337-1005 

CHICAGO CHOPHOUSE (temporarily until they know how ban will affect them. Call ahead.)
60 W ONTARIO ST 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)787-7100 

ERIE CAFE 
536 W ERIE ST 
CHICAGO, IL 
(312)266-2300 

GENE & GEORGETTI'S 
500 N FRANKLIN 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)527-3718 

GREEN DOOR TAVERN 
678 N ORLEANS 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)664-5496 

PHIL STEFANI'S 437 RUSH (only 1 section of bar) 
437 RUSH ST 
CHICAGO, IL 60611 
(312)222-0101 

REDHEAD PIANO BAR 
16 W ONTARIO ST 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)640-1000 

SAL & CARVAO 
739 N CLARK ST 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)932-1100 

SULLIVAN'S STEAKHOUSE 
415 N DEARBORN 
CHICAGO, IL 60610 
(312)527-3510 
Cigar lounge 


.02


----------



## Twill413

Rploaded said:


> Here is a small list.


:r small like...well you know :bn ...

So the question obviously then is, are you comin with some of you East Coast brethren for this one Ryan? Or are you going to be out of the country?


----------



## Rploaded

Twill413 said:


> :r small like...well you know :bn ...
> 
> So the question obviously then is, are you comin with some of you East Coast brethren for this one Ryan? Or are you going to be out of the country?


I dont know who is coming from out here or how they are getting there......

I may come it all depends on where it is................I would be hard pressed to come out for a weekend at the Rosemont :r

Then again seeing the list of who is coming might be fun either way...

I will wait to see how it folds out.........


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Catch 35 sounds interesting. That would put me near the House of Blues Hotel and Fulton's on The River.:w


----------



## rumballs

Rploaded said:


> Here is a small list.


I'm all for downtown BUT have you been to all of these places recently?
With the smoking ban that is being phased in, a lot of restaurants have already changed their policy. I know that some of these places still allow cigars, but I would be surprised if all of them do.


----------



## dayplanner

I don't really care about how close the nightclubs are lol.

These Megaherfs tend to be all herfing and then heading home. I think we should do what's easiest for everyone.


----------



## Rploaded

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't really care about how close the nightclubs are lol.
> 
> These Megaherfs tend to be all herfing and then heading home. I think we should do what's easiest for everyone.


In regards to herfing I agree.. but if people are traveling 1k miles, would be nice to have decent resturaunts and live music etc near by IMO.

Whatever is easiest I agree, most of those places will not be bothered by the new law as they will be grandfathered...........I think one on the list is closed until they figure out how the law effects them.............

Again I was just offering suggestions.............


----------



## 4WheelVFR

carbonbased_al said:


> I don't really care about how close the nightclubs are lol.
> 
> These Megaherfs tend to be all herfing and then heading home. I think we should do what's easiest for everyone.


I was just throwing out an example. I'll go wherever this thing is held. The restaurants and stuff are secondary to me.


----------



## rumballs

Rploaded said:


> Whatever is easiest I agree, most of those places will not be bothered by the new law as they will be grandfathered...........I think one on the list is closed until they figure out how the law effects them.............


Grandfathered???
As far as I understand it, the whole point of the law is to stop allowing smoking. So far it's not allowed in restaurants but is still allowed in bars and "bar/restaurants". Then next year:


> Taverns and restaurants with bars will have until July 1, 2008 to comply. After July 1, 2008, owners need to prove a sophisticated air filtration system is in place if the establishment has not gone smoke free. Hotels can still have smoking rooms and private clubs and lodges are exempt.


Anyhow, it's really not important to me where it ends up being - I'll do my best to be there unless I'm out of town. And since Tom is taking the initiative to do some planning, I'm happy with whatever he chooses.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DonWeb said:


> hey, tom... is michelle changing the rules for a chitown herf


:r How did you do that ?? Naughty Don!! haahahaha


----------



## icehog3

Well, looks like we have reached a crossroads. I am looking to the people traveling here from afar to help with this decision.

Most of the big herfs I have been to, people want to get together and smoke, drink and socialize. Shoeless Joes is not a fancy place at all, just a Sports Bar/Casual restaurant that hopefully can make some reserved space for us. I thought the location might be good for those flying in because it is 10 minutes from O'Hare, and for those driving because it is 2 minutes off I-90. 
I am not opposed at all to taking this downtown if the out-of-towners prefer. It might be a bit more difficult to get reserved space for a large group at some of the places, and others ane pretty pricey (Gibsons, Mortons, etc.). I am sure we could get some of these places to offer us dinner at a group rate, while at others I am sure we can't.

p.s....Ryan, it takes me about 20-25 minutes to downtown from Rosemont, not exactly sure what route you are taking. 

Here is the link, metioned above and PMed to me by Steve, for the hotel that Shoeless Joes is attached to....again, nothing fancy...a Best Western.

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/productInfo.do?propertyCode=14092#null

Please give this some thought and let us locals know what you think. It is no biggie either way for me, I am 20 minutes from Rosemont or 40 minutes from downtown, so I am not worried about time or money.

Rosemont is a convention town, not like being down in the City at all. Maybe we will be lucky and there will be a Victorias Secret convention in town...though with my luck, it will be a Star Trek convention.

Post your thoughts, I am talking with Butch from Shoeless Joes tomorrow to see what he can offer us. I won't commit us until I see what the majority sentiment is here. If we go with the downtown option, I may look for other Chicago Gorillas to help, as I don't go downtown that often except for sporting events.

So....what chu all think?


----------



## 68TriShield

I'm a simple man Tom,a warm place to herf and reasonably good food is all i need.The Best Western suits me(us) too.To me its all about the BOTLs and SOTLs not about fancy schmancy...


----------



## drevim

Guys, don't think I'm not monitoring this thread....now make a decision, so I can start trying to make plans


----------



## RPB67

Best Western will have rooms as well. That sounds good to me as well.


----------



## 68TriShield

drevim said:


> Guys, don't think I'm not monitoring this thread....now make a decision, so I can start trying to make plans


Bloody Hell! Are you coming up too Ian? This plan sounds great to me,having the hotel attached to the herf spot cant get any easier...:ss


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> Bloody Hell! Are you coming up too Ian? This plan sounds great to me,having the hotel attached to the herf spot cant get any easier...:ss


Shoeless Joe's at the BW sounds awesome. I don't care much about nightlife, just smoking with some brothers and sisters. Plus they have a AAA discount.


----------



## The Professor

68TriShield said:


> I'm a simple man Tom,a warm place to herf and reasonably good food is all i need.The Best Western suits me(us) too.To me its all about the BOTLs and SOTLs not about fancy schmancy...


:tpd:

Only thing different I'd want to make sure of is that they have non-flesh options. Shoeless Joe's has fish; so I'm cool.


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Only thing different I'd want to make sure of is that they have *non-flesh options*. Shoeless Joe's has fish; so I'm cool.


At first I thought you meant you didn't want to go to a strip club :r


----------



## Twill413

don't know if you guys saw this or not, but for the weekend it looks like:

Friday's $3.00 Goose Island Pints
$5.75 Stoli Martini's
$5.00 12'' Pizzas 

Saturday's $3.00 Sam Adams Pints
$1.00 Tacos
$5.75 Belvidere Vodka Coctails


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> don't know if you guys saw this or not, but for the weekend it looks like:
> 
> ...
> 
> Saturday's $3.00 Sam Adams Pints
> $1.00 Tacos
> *$5.75 Belvidere Vodka Coctails*


So Tom can drink all the Vodka Cranberries he wants! :r


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> So Tom can drink all the Vodka Cranberries he wants! :r


He needs to go Friday for the pre-herf for the Stoli special


----------



## Tristan

Rploaded said:


> MORTON'S THE STEAKHOUSE
> 65 E WACKER PL
> CHICAGO, IL 60601
> (312)201-0410
> 
> SULLIVAN'S STEAKHOUSE
> 415 N DEARBORN
> CHICAGO, IL 60610
> (312)527-3510
> Cigar lounge


Damn it Ryan why did you have to make me salivate? :ss You better fly your ass down for the herf or there will be payback bro!


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> He needs to go Friday for the pre-herf for the Stoli special


Sure ... I just wanted to make a vodka cocktail joke that involved Tom.


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Only thing different I'd want to make sure of is that they have non-flesh options. Shoeless Joe's has fish; so I'm cool.


i can respect that...


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> Maybe we will be lucky and there will be a Victorias Secret convention in town...though with my luck, it will be a Star Trek convention.
> So....what chu all think?


HA HA HA, don't make me choose between herfin' and a Star Trek convention! j/k

I say we go wherever is easiest. Being at a place that provides good service is important, because there will be a large group of us and service is the deciding factor between having a good time and a "legendary" time.

Going to a place like Mortons might be awesome, but food/parking costs and ease of transportation would be a consideration.

I think I join other POTLs in my belief that where we herf is not super important. What is important is that we all get to spend quality time fellowshipping and enjoying the leaf! :2


----------



## RPB67

Anyone ever think about renting out one of the function rooms at the Westin for the amount of people coming and ordering a cash bar for the room.

Or this can be done at any of the local hotels that allow smoking.


----------



## backwoods

tristan said:


> I think I join other POTLs in my belief that where we herf is not super important. What is important is that we all get to spend quality time fellowshipping and enjoying the leaf! :2


:tpd:


----------



## mgebbia

Is this date set in stone ????

Have you guys considered having this at the Chicagoland Pipe & Tobacciana Show on Saturday May 5th and 6th ????

Plenty of seating and a great atmosphere....

Mike


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I need to stop reading u guys post, im trying not to think about the may 19th herf. I keep going to sleep and hopping I will wake up and it will be time to make that trip to the chi-town... Dang i have 2find something to kill time.


----------



## Tristan

mgebbia said:


> Is this date set in stone ????


To my knowledge it is set in stone, atleast I hope it is. May 5/6 weekend is my wedding, definetly wouldn't be able to make it that weekend


----------



## Twill413

tristan said:


> To my knowledge it is set in stone, atleast I hope it is. May 5/6 weekend is my wedding, definetly wouldn't be able to make it that weekend


You could get married AT the show! Think she would go for it?

Yes, the date is firm as Jim's belief that he could beat up Tom. There are people booking airfare and such for that weekend, so no changing the date now.


----------



## dayplanner

Twill413 said:


> Saturday's $3.00 Sam Adams Pints
> $1.00 Tacos


Three dollar Sammy's!? One dollar tacos!? This place gets my vote :dr


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> You could get married AT the show! Think she would go for it?
> 
> *Yes, the date is firm as Jim's belief that he could beat up Tom*. There are people booking airfare and such for that weekend, so no changing the date now.


50% ain't bad!! :r

I am speaking to Butch from Shoeless Joes later today. Tristan, you are right about the service, the waitress at Fox and Hounds in Luhvul just added to an amazing night! I know S.J.s probably won't have service like, say, Mortons...but we also won't drop $200 each on dinner and drinks. :r


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> Three dollar Sammy's!? One dollar tacos!? This place gets my vote :dr


Mine as well. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> 50% ain't bad!! :r
> 
> I am speaking to Butch from Shoeless Joes later today. Tristan, you are right about the service, the waitress at Fox and Hounds in Luhvul just added to an amazing night! I know S.J.s probably won't have service like, say, Mortons...but we also won't drop $200 each on dinner and drinks. :r


As soon as we are set in stone,i'll get the room and tickets Tom.Call me if you get a chance...


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> 50% ain't bad!! :r


I think Jim has 200% convinced himself he could take you...poor kid


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> As soon as we are set in stone,i'll get the room and tickets Tom.Call me if you get a chance...


:tpd: Me too. :ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

It's gonna be about a 5-6 hour drive for me anyways, so location doesn't matter to me. If I wanna visit some other places, I'll just stay up there longer.


----------



## Twill413

4WheelVFR said:


> It's gonna be about a 5-6 hour drive for me anyways, so location doesn't matter to me. If I wanna visit some other places, I'll just stay up there longer.


There's nothing really to see in Illinois 'cept a bunch of FIBs. Wanna go someplace nice, go to WI


----------



## 68TriShield

4WheelVFR said:


> It's gonna be about a 5-6 hour drive for me anyways, so location doesn't matter to me. If I wanna visit some other places, I'll just stay up there longer.


Your'e coming Ray? Oh hell yea!


----------



## Rploaded

icehog3 said:


> p.s....Ryan, it takes me about 20-25 minutes to downtown from Rosemont, not exactly sure what route you are taking.


Tom,

In my 2.5 years of living and driving in Chicago and 18 years of living within 1 hour of it, Fri, Sat night traffic in Chicago will not allow for a 20 min trip. O-Hare to DT on Fri-Sat night no less then 40 minutes. Then 20 minutes of jacking around in traffic DT, then plan on 15-40$ for parking (if you find a spot with a valet). I would agree with your 20 minutes at 3:45am going out bound 

Just for a smile: Google: Ohare to Downtown Time 40-75 minutes on dozens of websites.

My suggestion for downtown was based on the fact that while its still a herf people need to eat and drink and see stuff. There will be 1-2 options at the Rosemont Area and maybe 20-50 in DT. If one spot sucks then you move on.

People mention hotel hooked to bar as a plus. Well all the main attractions downtown are within a 10 minute walk and never have to worry about a DUI or running out of places to eat etc etc etc. You could get tickets to the house of blues ( still smoking) etc. I mean some people are bringing there wives. Dont you think it would be fun for them to ditch the smoke filled bar for a shopping trip down MI avenue if they so choose. I guess I am one of those people who is all about options. Going to the rosemont will be a prison for anyone who wants to do anything but sit at the hotel.

I hope everyone as a wonderful time, as much as I would love to see all of you the Rosemont Arena/Parking lot jungle is just not for me I guess.

I was throwing out some options and I hope people do spend a day/2 in CHI its trully one of the greatest cities in the US.

Respectfully,

-R


----------



## 68TriShield

My SIL is coming to town to hang with Celeste,she has a Black Belt in shopping so i'm sure the ladies will be fine in that respect...


----------



## Tristan

Rploaded said:


> Tom,
> 
> In my 2.5 years of living and driving in Chicago and 18 years of living within 1 hour of it, Fri, Sat night traffic in Chicago will not allow for a 20 min trip. O-Hare to DT on Fri-Sat night no less then 40 minutes. Then 20 minutes of jacking around in traffic DT, then plan on 15-40$ for parking (if you find a spot with a valet). I would agree with your 20 minutes at 3:45am.
> 
> My suggestion for downtown was based on the fact that while its still a herf people need to eat and drink and see stuff. There will be 1-2 options at the Rosemont Area and maybe 20-50 in DT. If one spot sucks then you move on.
> 
> People mention hotel hooked to bar as a plus. Well all the main attractions downtown are within a 10 minute walk and never have to worry about a DUI or running out of places to eat etc etc etc. You could get tickets to the house of blues ( still smoking) etc. I mean some people are bringing there wives. Dont you think it would be fun for them to ditch the smoke filled bar for a shopping trip down MI avenue if they so choose. I guess I am one of those people who is all about options. Going to the rosemont will be a prison for anyone who wants to do anything but sit at the hotel.
> 
> I hope everyone as a wonderful time, as much as I would love to see all of you the Rosemont Arena/Parking lot jungle is just not for me I guess.
> 
> I was throwing out some options and I hope people do spend a day/2 in CHI its trully one of the greatest cities in the US.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> -R


Options are never a bad thing Ryan! You've got some valid points for the significant others who want to do something else besides chain smoke cigars :r


----------



## Rploaded

I also found this funny.


The Allergy and Wellness show is going on that weekend. Better get your Hotel rooms fast.

I am sure they will be a smoking croud :r 




Dave as for shopping the closest shopping will be DT or in Shaumburg. Rosemont is nothing but an airport, hotels, Rent-a-car, and a convention center. 

Correction: They have a Target 


I guess there is not much more I can say. Hopefully someone from CHI will chime in to help you guys avoid this...... Unless your going to a convention or flying out NO one goes to Rosemont...............

Twill, Jim, someone tell these long distance travelers what there getting into.......


----------



## icehog3

Rploaded said:


> Tom,
> 
> In my 2.5 years of living and driving in Chicago and 18 years of living within 1 hour of it, Fri, Sat night traffic in Chicago will not allow for a 20 min trip. O-Hare to DT on Fri-Sat night no less then 40 minutes. Then 20 minutes of jacking around in traffic DT, then plan on 15-40$ for parking (if you find a spot with a valet). I would agree with your 20 minutes at 3:45am.
> 
> My suggestion for downtown was based on the fact that while its still a herf people need to eat and drink and see stuff. There will be 1-2 options at the Rosemont Area and maybe 20-50 in DT. If one spot sucks then you move on.
> 
> People mention hotel hooked to bar as a plus. Well all the main attractions downtown are within a 10 minute walk and never have to worry about a DUI or running out of places to eat etc etc etc. You could get tickets to the house of blues ( still smoking) etc. I mean some people are bringing there wives. Dont you think it would be fun for them to ditch the smoke filled bar for a shopping trip down MI avenue if they so choose. I guess I am one of those people who is all about options. Going to the rosemont will be a prison for anyone who wants to do anything but sit at the hotel.
> 
> I hope everyone as a wonderful time, as much as I would love to see all of you the Rosemont Arena/Parking lot jungle is just not for me I guess.
> 
> I was throwing out some options and I hope people do spend a day/2 in CHI its trully one of the greatest cities in the US.
> 
> Respectfully,
> 
> -R


No offense taken Ryan...been here for over 30 years, maybe I know some better routes than you....I have to agree with 20 minutes to find a parking spot and $40 to park though. Not sure the Gorillas coming to Chicago want to make it a $600 night, between dinner for two at Mortons, a $200 hotel room and $40 parking, but that is why I leave it up to the majority.

Picking up and switching venues with 25+ people might lead to some logisitical issues as well. I have been to many a herf at a single restaurant/bar (Luhvul I&II, Cigar Brothers I&II, MFF Herf, Border Herf, etc), and most of the Gorillas are interested in drinking, smoking and getting to know the guys they might only see once or twice a year, not sightseeing etc so much....but if that was what the majority of out-of-towners want, that's what we would do.

One or two options for people who want to eat or see soemthing else?

*Gibsons Steakhouse* 5464 N. River Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Harry Caray's* 10233 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Morton's of Rosemont*, The Steakhouse 9525 W. Bryn Mawr Ave. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Nick's Fishmarket* 10275 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Giordano's* 9415 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Ram Restaurant & Brewhouse* 9520 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Carlucci* 6111 N. River Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
*Rosewood* 9421 W. Higgins Rosemont, Illinois 60018

*Rosemont Theatre *5400 N. River Road Rosemont, IL 60018
Home to Broadway plays, concerts, Chicagoland Pops & a variety of entertainment.

*Allstate Arena* 6920 N. Mannheim Road, Rosemont, IL 60018 
Home to the Chicago Wolves, DePaul Basketball, Chicago Rush football, and concerts.

Hyatt Regency O'Hare 9300 W. Bryn Mawr Rosemont, Illinois 60018
Crowne Plaza Chicago-O'Hare 5440 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
Wyndham O'Hare 6810 N. Mannheim Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
Sofitel Chicago O'Hare 5550 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
Hyatt Rosemont 6350 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
Marriott Suites O'Hare 6155 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018

This is hardly Mayberry, there are great places to eat, expensive hotels to stay at, things to do...and I still say you can be in the city in less than 1/2 hour if you choose to split from the group. But again, I am just trying to coordinate this, not impose my will (Shoeless Joes is NOT Mortons, and the Best Western is NOT the Taj Mahal), but to find out what the out-of-state Gorillas want to do. For me, being in a bar with 25 CS Gorillas isn't prison...it is heaven. But if others feel this way, we can change plans totally, still have 9+ weeks before May 19.


----------



## icehog3

Rploaded said:


> I also found this funny.
> 
> The Allergy and Wellness show is going on that weekend. Better get your Hotel rooms fast.
> 
> I am sure they will be a smoking croud :r
> 
> Dave as for shopping the closest shopping will be DT or in Shaumburg. Rosemont is nothing but an airport, hotels, Rent-a-car, and a convention center.
> 
> Correction: They have a Target
> 
> I guess there is not much more I can say. Hopefully someone from CHI will chime in to help you guys avoid this...... Unless your going to a convention or flying out NO one goes to Rosemont...............
> 
> Twill, Jim, someone tell these long distance travelers what there getting into.......


Tell you what Ryan...I will bow out of this, it is obviously a disaster waiting to happen. You go ahead and organize it, tell us where it is going to be, and I will show up. I wouldn't miss the chance to herf with all my friends.


----------



## Rploaded

Tom,

I dont have the time or the care to put it together, I was simply looking for alternatives to a location I find to be nothing but hotels a few resturaunts and an indoor center.

I agree do whatever everyone wants I was simply offering up ideas.....

I have been to this place many times, and people not from IL I thought might find it enjoyable to see what that place is all about.......

IMO going to the Rosemont is like planning a trip to NYC and looking at it from Jersey.

Im done here no sense in making this more of a mess. Please delete my posts in this thread. I guess my ideas were bad.........
I did not think people traveling 1k miles would mind spending a little extra to take there wife etc out on the town.......

In the end its all about cigars and friendships...............

-R


----------



## icehog3

Rploaded said:


> Tom,
> 
> I dont have the time or the care to put it together, I was simply looking for alternatives to a location I find to be nothing but hotels a few resturaunts and an indoor center.
> 
> I agree do whatever anyone wants I was simply offering up ideas.....IMO going to the Rosemont is like planning a trip to NYC and looking at it from Jersey.


Gee Ryan, it sure seems to me like you have all the ideas. My time is somewhat limited too, I was trying to put together a "herf", not a whirlwind romantic getaway. Right now I have little desire to do either. :2


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Guys, let's stay focused on the HERF and just agree to disagree on certain things. The HERF is the reason why we're going, everything else is secondary IMO. Just pick a place that we can all get together and hang out, and I'm sure everyone will come together on it. 
Chi-town is still Chi-town, good restaurants and other attractions are just a cab ride away for those that want to go sight seeing.
As far as I'm concerned, I just want to meet some BOTLS and have a good time.


----------



## backwoods

hey Tom....if you need any help with anything...lemme know


and thanks


----------



## 68TriShield

Alright! Lets nail this down! Shoeless Joes and Best Western is awsome with me.Lets chime in folks?Ryan you stay where you want to,nothing is mandatory...


----------



## King James

Doing my best to convince my mom about flying out later to FL... even if I take a late ass flight saturday night I don't care... the tentative location is near o'hare correct? Suprisingly my GF said it was ok.. I know inside she is a little ticked probably but she'll live. I'm trying my hardest tho.


----------



## The Professor

IMHO, Tom's doing a fantastic job coordinating this. We're meeting up to herf, not shop the Mile. If people want to stay an extra day or two, then they'll have no problem driving into the city and doing that ... but that should be up to individuals. In terms of the group & herf, I agree that the focus should be on a good place where we can focus on smoking, getting a bit tipsy, and making someone wear a silly hat because they're too woozy to say "no." OK ... the last thing is optional (but it wouldn't be if Jim was coming).

Anyway, if Shoeless Joe's will have us, then it seems like the perfect place to herf without breaking the bank. Keep up the good work, Tom!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

4WheelVFR said:


> Guys, let's stay focused on the HERF and just agree to disagree on certain things. The HERF is the reason why we're going, everything else is secondary IMO. Just pick a place that we can all get together and hang out, and I'm sure everyone will come together on it.
> Chi-town is still Chi-town, good restaurants and other attractions are just a cab ride away for those that want to go sight seeing.
> As far as I'm concerned, I just want to meet some BOTLS and have a good time.


Well said Ray! We are a bunch of herfing gorillas for cryin out loud:r 
So lets HERF!!!!!BTW,which Best Western is it again?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

68TriShield said:


> Alright! Lets nail this down! Shoeless Joes and Best Western is awsome with me.Lets chime in folks?Ryan you stay where you want to,nothing is mandatory...


I'm down for anything that doesn't cost 600 bucks a night.....I'm poor right now.


----------



## The Professor

:tpd:

Yup. I'm gonna be moving shortly after this and it's already taken some persuading getting SWMBO to agree. Keeping costs down is key. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

4WheelVFR said:


> I'm down for anything that doesn't cost 600 bucks a night.....I'm poor right now.


me too,but herfing with the B&SOTLs will make me feel like a million bucks!:ss


----------



## hollywood

I happen to like Best Western; I can move all of the their furniture around!! 

Looks like my better half & I are planning to attend. Working out sitter logistics now. All I need to know is which BW and we're golden!! We'll surely meet up with the brothers at the hotel and find our way to the Herfing spot!!!

And yes; Tom .... you ROCK brother!! Keep up the great work!! :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

I'll have to check if that is a work travel week. Sounds like it might be worth the drive if I am home


----------



## 68TriShield

hollywood said:


> I happen to like Best Western; I can move all of the their furniture around!!
> 
> Looks like my better half & I are planning to attend. Working out sitter logistics now. All I need to know is which BW and we're golden!! We'll surely meet up with the brothers at the hotel and find our way to the Herfing spot!!!
> 
> And yes; Tom .... you ROCK brother!! Keep up the great work!! :ss


The BW is attached to the herf place, Rosemont i think.Is that the chit or what?:ss 
And yes Tom is the rock!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Doing my best to convince my mom about flying out later to FL... even if I take a late ass flight saturday night I don't care... the tentative location is near o'hare correct? Suprisingly my GF said it was ok.. I know inside she is a little ticked probably but she'll live. I'm trying my hardest tho.


That would be awesome Jim!

The Best Western is minutes from O'Hare. I am going to talk to Butch today from SJs and see what he is offering. I will post that up, and see what y'all think.

http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/productInfo.do?propertyCode=14092#null


----------



## 68TriShield

Beagle Boy said:


> I'll have to check if that is a work travel week. Sounds like it might be worth the drive if I am home


Might be? Darn tootin it will be...


----------



## Beagle Boy

68TriShield said:


> Might be? Darn tootin it will be...


a few more SOTL attending trough me over the top, but when you see a "She Who Must Be Obeyed"???


----------



## Rploaded

Does this mean Downtown is out??? :r 

Sounds like its going to be a really good time, some great BOTL's heading out for this.............


I suggest everyone get in on a herf if they have not been, its really something you will remember for ever. If your a lurker and you have not yet been to a herf this would be a good one to make your first.


Enjoy yourselves..........


----------



## ky toker

carbonbased_al said:


> Three dollar Sammy's!? One dollar tacos!? This place gets my vote :dr


*+1* I'm with you on that.

I guess I'm going to see what Jeff is doing and then check to see if the wife would like to make a trip. She can always find somewhere to shop.


----------



## backwoods

ky toker said:


> *+1*
> 
> I guess I'm going to see what Jeff is doing and then check to see if the wife would like to make a trip. She can always find somewhere to shop.


it would be awesome to finally meet ya....I owe ya a beer

:al here is to hoping you can make it


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Tom - you are doing a grand job and i don't think anyone will be poking their head out of the hotel for the weekend anyway!! With preherf friday and then the mega on saturday. I was planning on staying in Chicago a couple of extra days afterward to see the city so will probably move abit closer afterwards. I am hoping I can get "permission" from the hubby asap and get the tickets booked.


----------



## rumballs

also, if anyone stays at the hotel and wants to get downtown, you don't need a rental car just for that...


Best Western said:


> Going to downtown Chicago? Our 24-hour complimentary airport shuttle service will drop you at the train station and pick you up when you return. The train operates 24 hours a day.


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Alright! Lets nail this down! Shoeless Joes and Best Western is awsome with me.Lets chime in folks?Ryan you stay where you want to,nothing is mandatory...


Best Western sounds good to me. I may get an extra big room this way if anyone wants to share a room (seperate beds you pervs !! :r ) or crash in it they can.

Also we can use it to herf in for late night if needed. Just let me know if this is the place and I wll book some sort of double room.


----------



## BigVito

hope where ever it is it has a big parking lot.


----------



## RPB67

OK 

My room is booked. I booked a double room. If anyone needs to crash in it let me know. 

I cant believe the herf is so close to the hotel. Great job Tom !!!!


----------



## Cochise

I'm looking forward to hear about what the BW people say....

If they are willing to deal with this amount of cigar smoke, This sounds like an ideal location.

With the shuttle to the train station, you can use public transportation to get all around in Chicago and suburbs with a day pass available at a local currency exchange or grocery store. We visit Chicago a few times a summer and using the day passes make it very reasonable. (the day passes are valid for the "L" and all buses)


----------



## The Professor

I've got a triple confirmed yes ... even to stay the night Saturday night!!! El yay!!!!!


----------



## omowasu

icehog3 said:


> *Gibsons Steakhouse* 5464 N. River Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Harry Caray's* 10233 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Morton's of Rosemont*, The Steakhouse 9525 W. Bryn Mawr Ave. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Nick's Fishmarket* 10275 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Giordano's* 9415 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Ram Restaurant & Brewhouse* 9520 W. Higgins Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Carlucci* 6111 N. River Rd. Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> *Rosewood* 9421 W. Higgins Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> 
> *Rosemont Theatre *5400 N. River Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Home to Broadway plays, concerts, Chicagoland Pops & a variety of entertainment.
> 
> *Allstate Arena* 6920 N. Mannheim Road, Rosemont, IL 60018
> Home to the Chicago Wolves, DePaul Basketball, Chicago Rush football, and concerts.
> 
> Hyatt Regency O'Hare 9300 W. Bryn Mawr Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> Crowne Plaza Chicago-O'Hare 5440 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> Wyndham O'Hare 6810 N. Mannheim Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> Sofitel Chicago O'Hare 5550 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> Hyatt Rosemont 6350 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018
> Marriott Suites O'Hare 6155 N. River Road Rosemont, Illinois 60018


Tom, these are all great suggestions. I have an office in Rosemont and as far as I am aware, Rosemont is 100% cigar friendly. Every steakhouse, bar, and most restaurants have humidors in-house and large ashtrays. Mortons, Shoeless Joes, the Ram and Gibsons all come to mind as nice herfin places. Gotta love it. I am not aware of any pending legislation that would stop this before the mega-herf.

Most of the hotels are within 5 minutes of each other too, so BW isnt mandatory - but it is attached to the bar, and that helps tremendously if a late-night stagger is in the works. Best Western has two jacuzzi suites, book those if ya can. Ask me how I know at the herf.

Shoeless Joes should be relatively quiet on Saturday afternoon unless there is a game, meaning we could all pile in there comfortably. Shoeless Joes has pool tables, games, lots of TV's, etc. Parking is free, and they have access to an extra parking lot next door.

And, of couse, as the evening draws on Stone Park is only 10 minutes away! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> hope where ever it is it has a big parking lot.


LOL, you must be bringing your RV with a bed.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> LOL, you must be bringing your RV with a bed.


:r I wish. Just thinking of my truck. Once plans are set I will decide f I go


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> :r I wish. Just thinking of my truck. Once plans are set I will decide f I go


That's what I meant. That thing IS an RV with a bed. It's friggin' huge!


----------



## RenoB

Damn, I leave for a little R&R and some great smokes, come back a week later and this thing has really taken off. Can't wait to see many of you again and to meet more of ya great 'rillas.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> That's what I meant. That thing IS an RV with a bed. It's friggin' huge!


It may have been a coincidence, but while driving home today I saw two people look in their rear view mirrors then switch lanes.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> It may have been a coincidence, but while driving home today I saw two people look in their rear view mirrors then switch lanes.


I used to drive an ex police cruiser, and I got that all the time.


----------



## BigVito

I had a 96 CVPI very fun in those regards.


----------



## dayplanner

Herfed with PDS and Andyman tonight, and I do believe i've convinced them to go to this one  

Gerry, Peter, youse got some 'splaining to do!


----------



## Blueface

carbonbased_al said:


> Herfed with PDS and Andyman tonight, and I do believe i've convinced them to go to this one
> 
> Gerry, Peter, youse got some 'splaining to do!


Wow!
This thing keeps growing!
Can't wait.


----------



## The Professor

carbonbased_al said:


> Herfed with PDS and Andyman tonight, and I do believe i've convinced them to go to this one
> 
> Gerry, Peter, youse got some 'splaining to do!


 bravo, fine sir!


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> This is hardly Mayberry, there are great places to eat, expensive hotels to stay at, things to do....


you got a problem with Mayberry? The gloves just came off:bx





carbonbased_al said:


> Herfed with PDS and Andyman tonight, and I do believe i've convinced them to go to this one
> 
> Gerry, Peter, youse got some 'splaining to do!


awesome!


----------



## Bigwaved

backwoods said:


> you got a problem with Mayberry? The gloves just came off:bx


Watch out, Hanson, Barney is ragin'! :r


----------



## Andyman

carbonbased_al said:


> Herfed with PDS and Andyman tonight, and I do believe i've convinced them to go to this one
> 
> Gerry, Peter, youse got some 'splaining to do!


There is such a thing as the Herfin slope!!!


----------



## backwoods

Bigwaved said:


> Watch out, Hanson, Barney is ragin'! :r


I used to carry a single bullet with me incase of an emergency...

...now I jsut shoot blanks


----------



## RenoB

Andyman said:


> There is such a thing as the Herfin slope!!!


:tpd: Been riding it with gusto!


----------



## Pablo

Herfed with Smitty tonight...talked me into coming! (Didn't take much!)


----------



## RPB67

pds said:


> Herfed with Smitty tonight...talked me into coming! (Didn't take much!)


This is going to be huge !!!


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> This is going to be huge !!!


:tpd:

Heck yeah!!!


----------



## King James

What are some good airlines.. I've only ever flown Midwest Express. Doesn't have to be the cheapest.. just one that has a good rep. and wont fall outta the air halfway to Florida haha... Trying to find a like 12-3am Sunday morning flight.


----------



## dayplanner

King James said:


> What are some good airlines.. I've only ever flown Midwest Express. Doesn't have to be the cheapest.. just one that has a good rep. and wont fall outta the air halfway to Florida haha... Trying to find a like 12-3am Sunday morning flight.


Everyone is going to have a different opinion on what airline to fly Jim. I like continental cause you still get a few token amenities. Service can be spotty though!


----------



## icehog3

OK, here is the story from Butch:

They will reserve an area that will accomodate 25-40 people for us. We will have our own dedicated waitress, but also have the end portion of the bar right at our private section. I told him there will be LOTS of cigar smoking, and he said they are totally good with that.

There are several options for food....at a per person cost. The food would be umlimited and just keep coming until we are full (hear that, Jim!). I will list the options below.

Butch is contacting his buddy at the Best Western and trying to nail down a special rate this weekend. If we get one, Richard I will ask him to adjust your rate if it is lower.

Here are the food options:

BUFFET PACKAGES
(Minimum of 25 people)

BATTER-UP $14.99
Stuffed Mushrooms
Toasted Ravioli
Potato Skins
Assorted Pizza
Mozzarella Sticks
Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)

BUFFET OLE $17.99
Macho Nachos
Cheese Quesadillas
Beef Taquitos (Mini Tacos)
Chicken Fajitas
Refried Beans
Mexican Rice

TASTE OF ITALY $18.99
Antipasto or Caesar Salad
Bruschetta
Pasta Vodka
Italian Sausage, Peppers & Potatoes
Chicken Francaise, Vesuvio or Marsala
Italian Sausage, Peppers & Potatoes
Italian Beef Sandwiches

GRAND SLAM $22.99
Field of Dreams Salad
Steak-Ka-Bobs
Italian Beef Sandwiches
BBQ Ribs
Grilled Chicken Breast
"Cheezy" Bacon Smashed Potatoes
Grilled Zucchini, Peppers, Eggplant...

I need some input here as I need to get an idea of what to order. The buffet menus can be somewhat flexible if someone has a thought. We have the private area reserved as of now, but I want to nail down the menu with him sometime next week. 

The menus will have 10% atx and 17% gratuity added, so for instance the most expensive menu, the Grand Slam, would be $29.19 per person, gratuity included.

Let me know what y'all think, and as soon as I get the room rate from Butch I will post it.


----------



## icehog3

pds said:


> Herfed with Smitty tonight...talked me into coming! (Didn't take much!)


YEAH BABY!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I vote for the menu with ribs on it.:dr


----------



## dayplanner

I WANT those one dollar tacos! Otherwise, i'm cool with just about anything. Make sure we get something that's fish for the professor!


----------



## The Professor

carbonbased_al said:


> I WANT those one dollar tacos! Otherwise, i'm cool with just about anything. Make sure we get something that's fish for the professor!


Thanks for the shout-out, Smitty! At the end of the day, I'm gonna play along with whatever the group decides. That said, my preference would be 1, 2, or 3 -- based on personal preference and on general price consideration.

Tom, you're truly awesome for getting this stuff setup! I can't wait!!!


----------



## icehog3

Regardless of what the group decides, we will make sure you get well fed Darrel!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Heck yeah!!!


Well it is official - I have been granted permission to come from my better half (much better half after agreeing!!)!! I am stoked of course!!

Will add my name to the official list. Megamob herf - here I come!! Woohoo

Will Chicago be able to handle a Kiwi??


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Well it is official - I have been granted permission to come from my better half (much better half after agreeing!!)!! I am stoked of course!!
> 
> Will add my name to the official list. Megamob herf - here I come!! Woohoo
> 
> Will Chicago be able to handle a Kiwi??


Yahoo!!! Cool Moe Dee Michelle! 

Will a Kiwi be able to handle Chicago?


----------



## The Professor

YAY Michelle!!!!!!! I'm so excited to meet in person, finally! Can't wait for May! :ss :ss


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> I WANT those one dollar tacos! Otherwise, i'm cool with just about anything. Make sure we get something that's fish for the professor!


:tpd:

Doesnt matter to me either it all looks good and reasonable. What ever you decide is fine as well.

So this is a definate done deal. I will book my airfare this weekend.


----------



## 68TriShield

pds said:


> Herfed with Smitty tonight...talked me into coming! (Didn't take much!)


WOO HOO!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Tom,whatever everyone wants to do food wise is fine with me:dr 
The gorillas man! This is going to be epic!!!!!!


----------



## The Professor

Started thinking about the herf as soon as I woke up and the only word I've got to describe it at the moment is:

*WOOT*​


----------



## Beagle Boy

Andyman said:


> There is such a thing as the Herfin slope!!!


I should know by the end of next week if I can go - just make sure PDS brings more of those 1984 .... what ever they were


----------



## RPB67

I gotta start packin ! 

I can't wait to herf amd meet everyone. This is coming together realy good.


----------



## rumballs

Nice work Tom!!!

This first option sounds good to me because it's easy to eat in small portions in between cigars, without a lot of silver ware. Just a thought...



icehog3 said:


> BATTER-UP $14.99
> Stuffed Mushrooms
> Toasted Ravioli
> Potato Skins
> Assorted Pizza
> Mozzarella Sticks
> Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)


----------



## The Professor

mmblz said:


> Nice work Tom!!!
> 
> This first option sounds good to me because it's easy to eat in small portions in between cigars, without a lot of silver ware. Just a thought...


Excellent point! And since we get unlimited quantities, such an option is even more attractive.


----------



## RenoB

mmblz said:


> Nice work Tom!!!
> 
> This first option sounds good to me because it's easy to eat in small portions in between cigars, without a lot of silver ware. Just a thought...


My thoughts exactly.

You da man, er, hog, Tom!!!


----------



## chip

Woot.....there are gonna be a lot of gorillas attending I would like to meet ('cept Icehog....he skeers me).
Time to check with the boss.....and of course work also.


----------



## backwoods

...cant wait:ss


----------



## Blueface

As I always tell my wife, I am getting old and can't keep up (or is it with an "it" before the up?).
Can we maintain an updated list of attendees?

This is nuts how big this is getting.
May even get to the herf with the founder of CS.
How cool is that?


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> As I always tell my wife, I am getting old and can't keep up (or is it with an "it" before the up?).
> Can we maintain an updated list of attendees?
> 
> This is nuts how big this is getting.
> May even get to the herf with the founder of CS.
> How cool is that?


pretty f-ing cool!


----------



## backwoods

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames

Please add your name to the list.

-------------------------------------

i think this one is pretty close


----------



## King James

lol thanks for having some faith in my Al ... unlike Tom who took me off the list:tg haha. I really am doing what I can to make this one


----------



## Andyman

Rock Star said:


> fk' it im there where ever it is.:ss


Freddy, are you going? I don't see your name on the list.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19*
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> *Detroitpha357 & Maurice (where's the detroit crew?) *
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
> The Professor
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle
> mmblz
> KingJames
> 
> Please add your name to the list.
> 
> -------------------------------------
> 
> i think this one is pretty close


*Where's the rest of the Detroit Crew.*


----------



## King James

Andyman said:


> Freddy, are you going? I don't see your name on the list.


Freddy is on there... just as RS (short for Rock Star no doubt  ) he's trying to be tricky lol


----------



## Puffy69

Andyman said:


> Freddy, are you going? I don't see your name on the list.


yup...i see You and Paul are gonna make this trip too..Very cool.Gonna be fun..


----------



## Tristan

RPB67 said:


> This is going to be huge !!!


:tpd: I'm very excite! My fiance accused me of being more excited about the herf than our honeymoon! All I can say, it's a close call. :r


----------



## 68TriShield

tristan said:


> :tpd: I'm very excite! My fiance accused me of being more excited about the herf than our honeymoon! All I can say, it's a close call. :r


Don't forget the camera Tristan...


----------



## Tristan

68TriShield said:


> Don't forget the camera Tristan...


Of course not sir Dave! I'm hoping to take Mega Mob Herf video to the next level!


----------



## The Professor

tristan said:


> :tpd: I'm very excite! My fiance accused me of being more excited about the herf than our honeymoon! All I can say, it's a close call. :r


Just don't say that to *her*, Brother!!! :r


----------



## The Professor

tristan said:


> Of course not sir Dave! I'm hoping to take Mega Mob Herf video to the next level!


And I'll have my camera and laptop with me, doing live-editing if need be.  Yes, I'm a nerd.

Have I never shared my video of "Manuel"?


----------



## Tristan

The Professor said:


> And I'll have my camera and laptop with me, doing live-editing if need be.  Yes, I'm a nerd.
> 
> Have I never shared my video of "Manuel"?


We need to have multiple angles. We should combine forces to release a video that will blow peoples minds!


----------



## a2vr6

Hope I can make it to this one. Will check my schedule and post back.


----------



## The Professor

tristan said:


> We need to have multiple angles. We should combine forces to release a video that will blow peoples minds!


Dude ... I'm there for ya. Let's rock this!


----------



## Pablo

Beagle Boy said:


> I should know by the end of next week if I can go - just make sure PDS brings more of those 1984 .... what ever they were


Oh oh...somebody better remind what the heck those were. Hmmm maybe the ERDM Panatela Larga's? Gotcha covered then.


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> Don't forget the camera Tristan...


He meant on the honeymoon Tristan! :r

So far looks like 3 votes for the $14.99 package, and 2 votes for the $22.99 package with the ribs....let's hear what the rest of you think!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> He meant on the honeymoon Tristan! :r
> 
> So far looks like 3 votes for the $14.99 package, and 2 votes for the $22.99 package with the ribs....let's hear what the rest of you think!


I'm up for whatever. I'll enjoy any of those menus.


----------



## 68TriShield

If i have to make a food choice i'd say Italian but the food is not important to me. I vote we let Tom choose for putting up with all the BS and doing the legwork...


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> If i have to make a food choice i'd say Italian but the food is not important to me. I vote we let Tom choose for putting up with all the BS and doing the legwork...


Thanks Dave, but I would rather have the majority speak about menu, especially since it will involve a small cost to each of us...besides, I chose The Rosemont Prison, so my decision making skills are in question. :r


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> So far looks like 3 votes for the $14.99 package, and 2 votes for the $22.99 package with the ribs....let's hear what the rest of you think!


1, 2 or 3 for me...im easy


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> I chose The Rosemont Prison, so my decision making skills are in question. :r


 :r



icehog3 said:


> He meant on the honeymoon Tristan! :r


Dirty bastage! LOL



icehog3 said:


> So far looks like 3 votes for the $14.99 package, and 2 votes for the $22.99 package with the ribs....let's hear what the rest of you think!


 Mmmmmmmmmmmmm Ribs, sounds good!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> 1) BATTER-UP
> 2) BUFFET OLE
> 3) TASTE OF ITALY


in that order...

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
p.s. blueface and pds in the same place at the same time. i thought they were alter-egos


----------



## BigVito

TASTE OF ITALY
Batter-Up:ss


----------



## BigVito

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames 
BigVito

Please add your name to the list.

:ss


----------



## backwoods

*Planning On Attending 5/19*
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames 
BigVito

Please add your name to the list.

-------------------------------------

And for those who havent yet, please PM me your T-shirt sizes. Even the 'surprise guests' please I need an accurate count of sizes

.


----------



## RPB67

Um ........ lets see............Italian is good for me !!

The list is a growing. Time to book the airfare this weekend.


----------



## Blueface

Planning On Attending 5/19
carbonbased_al
Blueface (80% chance Mrs. Blueface also)
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames 
BigVito

Please add your name to the list.


----------



## DonJefe

Don't want to add my name until it's definite, but it's looking good.


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Don't want to add my name until it's definite, but it's looking good.


That's what I'm talking about!!!


----------



## The Professor

Have I said "woot" lately? Hmmm....

*WOOT!!!*


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> Don't want to add my name until it's definite, but it's looking good.


did i hear someone say EPIC!!!


----------



## DonJefe

icehog3 said:


> That's what I'm talking about!!!


I thought "Jesus Just Left Chicago", now ZZ Top will have to write a new song!!


----------



## backwoods

68TriShield said:


> did i hear someone say EPIC!!!


i dont think there is font big enough for the word to describe this herf


----------



## Bobb

backwoods said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19*
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
> The Professor
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle
> mmblz
> KingJames
> BigVito
> *Bobb*
> 
> Please add your name to the list.


I can't wait for this!!!! :ss


----------



## omowasu

The kitchen at Shoeless Joes pretty much runs all day until 11:00 PM, so we could order a ton of appetizers as Tom suggested and then order on an "as needed" basis. All of the food is relatively good - the restaurant next door (attached) does some of it.

Ill do some of the legwork on this one as I am in Rosemont once a week, if needed.


----------



## RPB67

The Professor said:


> Have I said "woot" lately? Hmmm....
> 
> *WOOT!!!*


:tpd:


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> I thought "Jesus Just Left Chicago", now ZZ Top will have to write a new song!!


Nope......we just have to wait until Sunday to sing it.


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> The kitchen at Shoeless Joes pretty much runs all day until 11:00 PM, so we could order a ton of appetizers as Tom suggested and then order on an "as needed" basis. All of the food is relatively good - the restaurant next door (attached) does some of it.
> 
> Ill do some of the legwork on this one as I am in Rosemont once a week, if needed.


Thanks Scott!  You coming to Skokie tomorrow?

I will need to commit to all the members attending on one of the menus, so if y'all are thinking about other items besides what we get as a group, maybe we should go for the lowest priced buffet, then each Gorilla could be on their own for anything they want in addition? Thoughts please....


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Stan!  You coming to Skokie tomorrow?
> 
> I will need to commit to all the members attending on one of the menus, so if y'all are thinking about other items besides what we get as a group, maybe we should go for the lowest priced buffet, then each Gorilla could be on their own for anything they want in addition? Thoughts please....


As long as we go Italian I'm good with that.  But that is a good neutral idea :u


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> As long as we go Italian I'm good with that.  But that is a good neutral idea :u


Not sure, is that a vote for only #3 then, or do Raviolis and Mozzarella Sticks fit the bill?

#1 BATTER-UP $14.99
Stuffed Mushrooms
Toasted Ravioli
Potato Skins
Assorted Pizza
Mozzarella Sticks
Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)

#2 BUFFET OLE $17.99
Macho Nachos
Cheese Quesadillas
Beef Taquitos (Mini Tacos)
Chicken Fajitas
Refried Beans
Mexican Rice

#3 TASTE OF ITALY $18.99
Antipasto or Caesar Salad
Bruschetta
Pasta Vodka
Italian Sausage, Peppers & Potatoes
Chicken Francaise, Vesuvio or Marsala
Italian Sausage, Peppers & Potatoes
Italian Beef Sandwiches

#4 GRAND SLAM $22.99
Field of Dreams Salad
Steak-Ka-Bobs
Italian Beef Sandwiches
BBQ Ribs
Grilled Chicken Breast
"Cheezy" Bacon Smashed Potatoes
Grilled Zucchini, Peppers, Eggplant...


----------



## Bigwaved

Can I vote? I AM coming in September...


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Can I vote? I AM coming in September...


We haven't picked a venue for that one yet, Mister! :r


----------



## RenoB

Bigwaved said:


> Can I vote? I AM coming in September...


You need to move up your trip bro!

Or just add May to the travel calendar


----------



## Bigwaved

RenoB said:


> You need to move up your trip bro!
> 
> Or just add May to the travel calendar


Going somewhere in April, June/July and September...I would not be able to sneak this one in very easily.  I am hoping you all are just warming up for the September gig with this one.


----------



## BigVito

September


----------



## DonWeb

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Well it is official - I have been granted permission





The Professor said:


> *WOOT*​


that's great news michelle... now maybe you can tell me what a "woot" is.

it is from kiwiland isn't it


----------



## BigVito

If I to choose I would pick #3, but #1 is good too.


icehog3 said:


> Not sure, is that a vote for only #3 then, or do Raviolis and Mozzarella Sticks fit the bill?
> 
> #1 BATTER-UP $14.99
> Stuffed Mushrooms
> Toasted Ravioli
> Potato Skins
> Assorted Pizza
> Mozzarella Sticks
> Chicken Wings (Hot, Medium or Mild)
> 
> #2 BUFFET OLE $17.99
> Macho Nachos
> Cheese Quesadillas
> Beef Taquitos (Mini Tacos)
> Chicken Fajitas
> Refried Beans
> Mexican Rice
> 
> #3 TASTE OF ITALY $18.99
> Antipasto or Caesar Salad
> Bruschetta
> Pasta Vodka
> Italian Sausage, Peppers & Potatoes
> Chicken Francaise, Vesuvio or Marsala
> Italian Sausage, Peppers & Potatoes
> Italian Beef Sandwiches
> 
> #4 GRAND SLAM $22.99
> Field of Dreams Salad
> Steak-Ka-Bobs
> Italian Beef Sandwiches
> BBQ Ribs
> Grilled Chicken Breast
> "Cheezy" Bacon Smashed Potatoes
> Grilled Zucchini, Peppers, Eggplant...


----------



## a2vr6

#4 looks sweet.


----------



## omowasu

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Scott!  You coming to Skokie tomorrow?
> 
> I will need to commit to all the members attending on one of the menus, so if y'all are thinking about other items besides what we get as a group, maybe we should go for the lowest priced buffet, then each Gorilla could be on their own for anything they want in addition? Thoughts please....


Im gonna try my best to get to Skokie - I have a family b-day tomorrow that may suck up all of my afternoon. Will see how it goes, but I am clear for Milwaukee in April.

Im not sure how it works over there for a group - if they set aside a space, do they require everything on a single tab? If so, we will need to plan ahead. If we can pay cash as things move along, I would do the lowest cost buffet and order as the day progresses. :2


----------



## BigVito

I would go for that, buying the lowest and going from there, Also I just ordered an Ipass:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DonWeb said:


> that's great news michelle... now maybe you can tell me what a "woot" is.
> 
> it is from kiwiland isn't it


No Don, I first heard it from Warhorse....very catchy isn't it!! 
I am responsible for Piker which Bigwaved is if he doesn't come to this EPIC herf!!:r

I don't really mind which menu - i will go with the consensus, but I am on a budget tighter than a fishes backside!!

How many more sleeps....????


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> Im gonna try my best to get to Skokie - I have a family b-day tomorrow that may suck up all of my afternoon. Will see how it goes, but I am clear for Milwaukee in April.
> 
> Im not sure how it works over there for a group - if they set aside a space, do they require everything on a single tab? If so, we will need to plan ahead. If we can pay cash as things move along, I would do the lowest cost buffet and order as the day progresses. :2


Yes Scott, I will be required to put the buffet tab on a credit card so they are guaranteed their money. The #4 buffet works out to $19 per person including tax and gratuity on the food. Based on the votes, we will go with that and anyone who wants to order additional food will be on their own along with their bar tab. Everyone will need to pay the $19 even if you choose not to eat, as we will be charged for each person in attendance. This will allow the smaller eaters to get off cheap, and the big eaters can grab additional food at their own expense.

Dave, I don't know what September will be like...if this goes great maybe we will get similar attendance, I am sure quite a few Gorillas will want to herf with you....but I ain't ready to tackle any of that until after this one is on the books.


----------



## hollywood

*Planning On Attending 5/19:*

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames
BigVito
Bobb
*Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood*:ss

Please add your name to the list.


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Yes Scott, I will be required to put the buffet tab on a credit card so they are guaranteed their money. The #4 buffet works out to $19 per person including tax and gratuity on the food. Based on the votes, we will go with that and anyone who wants to order additional food will be on their own along with their bar tab. Everyone will need to pay the $19 even if you choose not to eat, as we will be charged for each person in attendance. This will allow the smaller eaters to get off cheap, and the big eaters can grab additional food at their own expense.
> 
> Dave, I don't know what September will be like...if this goes great maybe we will get similar attendance, I am sure quite a few Gorillas will want to herf with you....but I ain't ready to tackle any of that until after this one is on the books.


Why don't we all mail you payment now. There is plenty of time before the herf. You can put it on your Credit Card to reserve it and you will already have the cash in hand. :2


----------



## DonWeb

RPB67 said:


> Why don't we all mail you payment now. There is plenty of time before the herf. You can put it on your Credit Card to reserve it and you will already have the cash in hand. :2


:tpd:

i might have to read all of your posts to see if they're as "on point" as this one. :tg

... oh, uhh, nevermind.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

I'll send my $$$ now.. What ever it takes. IS IT TIME YET? IS IT TIME YET.


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Yes Scott, I will be required to put the buffet tab on a credit card so they are guaranteed their money. The #4 buffet works out to $19 per person including tax and gratuity on the food. Based on the votes, we will go with that and anyone who wants to order additional food will be on their own along with their bar tab. Everyone will need to pay the $19 even if you choose not to eat, as we will be charged for each person in attendance. This will allow the smaller eaters to get off cheap, and the big eaters can grab additional food at their own expense.
> 
> Dave, I don't know what September will be like...if this goes great maybe we will get similar attendance, I am sure quite a few Gorillas will want to herf with you....but I ain't ready to tackle any of that until after this one is on the books.


All i need is a amount Tom,if you need someone to put it on their CC let me know...


----------



## BigVito

$19 all you can eat?


----------



## hollywood

Let's hope it's all you can eat!! There are some bottomless pits in attendance! 

I vote #4!!


----------



## Bobb

RPB67 said:


> Why don't we all mail you payment now. There is plenty of time before the herf. You can put it on your Credit Card to reserve it and you will already have the cash in hand.


:tpd:

As far as which menu...I'm game for whatever. It all sounds good to me!


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Yes Scott, I will be required to put the buffet tab on a credit card so they are guaranteed their money. The #4 buffet works out to $19 per person including tax and gratuity on the food. Based on the votes, we will go with that and anyone who wants to order additional food will be on their own along with their bar tab. Everyone will need to pay the $19 even if you choose not to eat, as we will be charged for each person in attendance. This will allow the smaller eaters to get off cheap, and the big eaters can grab additional food at their own expense.


In this post, Tom, you said option #4 works out to $19 a person after tax and tip. Doesn't #4 (with the ribs) start out at $23 before tax and tip? Perhaps I'm missing a post somewhere along the way; but the math isn't adding up for me.


----------



## The Professor

*Planning On Attending 5/19 (w/ meal choices in bold):*

carbonbased_al ..... *any*
Blueface
Icehog3 ..... *4*
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!) ..... *1*
backwoods ..... *1, 2, or 3*
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR ..... *any*
DonWeb ..... *1*
Stashu
RPB67 ..... *3*
Tristan ..... *4*
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield ..... *3*
The Professor ..... *1*
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle ..... *any?*
mmblz ..... *1*
KingJames
BigVito ..... *3 or 1*
Bobb
Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood ..... *4*

So this list represents the most recent confirmation list with those people's most recent food votes. Perhaps folks could add their food votes to this list (or change the votes represented) to make the voting results a bit more consolidated and transparent. Please forgive me if I misrepresented your vote.

1 = Batter Up
2 = Buffet Ole 
3 = Taste of Italy
4 = Grand Slam


----------



## tech-ninja

OK, I am planning on going. Just did my taxes and have a little to spend on airfare! This is going to be awesome!


----------



## tech-ninja

Next question. Does anyone want to split a room??


----------



## The Professor

tech-ninja said:


> OK, I am planning on going. Just did my taxes and have a little to spend on airfare! This is going to be awesome!


Glad you're coming!!! :ss


----------



## M1903A1

Add me to the list too...to whom and by when do I send $$??

Still workin' on my friend from the MoB herf...I'll let you know what he says.


----------



## The Professor

*Planning On Attending 5/19 (w/ meal choices in bold):*

carbonbased_al ..... *any*
Blueface
Icehog3 ..... *4*
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!) ..... *1*
backwoods ..... *1, 2, or 3*
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR ..... *any*
DonWeb ..... *1*
Stashu
RPB67 ..... *3*
Tristan ..... *4*
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield ..... *3*
The Professor ..... *1*
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle ..... *any?*
mmblz ..... *1*
KingJames
BigVito ..... *3 or 1*
Bobb
Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood ..... *4* 
tech-ninja
M1903A1

So this list represents the most recent confirmation list with those people's most recent food votes. Perhaps folks could add their food votes to this list (or change the votes represented) to make the voting results a bit more consolidated and transparent. Please forgive me if I misrepresented your vote.

1 = Batter Up
2 = Buffet Ole 
3 = Taste of Italy
4 = Grand Slam


----------



## dayplanner

M1903A1 said:


> Add me to the list too...to whom and by when do I send $$??
> 
> Still workin' on my friend from the MoB herf...I'll let you know what he says.


You don't send money to anyone. Once Tom gets the group rate for the hotel, call them up and book away!


----------



## Blueface

The Professor said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19 (w/ meal choices in bold):*
> 
> carbonbased_al ..... *any*
> Blueface......*any......just want to HERF!!!......spouse may also be coming, will know in next week or two.*
> Icehog3 ..... *4*
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!) ..... *1*
> backwoods ..... *1, 2, or 3*
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR ..... *any*
> DonWeb ..... *1*
> Stashu
> RPB67 ..... *3*
> Tristan ..... *4*
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield ..... *3*
> The Professor ..... *1*
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle ..... *any?*
> mmblz ..... *1*
> KingJames
> BigVito ..... *3 or 1*
> Bobb
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood ..... *4*
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> 
> So this list represents the most recent confirmation list with those people's most recent food votes. Perhaps folks could add their food votes to this list (or change the votes represented) to make the voting results a bit more consolidated and transparent. Please forgive me if I misrepresented your vote.
> 
> 1 = Batter Up
> 2 = Buffet Ole
> 3 = Taste of Italy
> 4 = Grand Slam


Updated above for me


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19 (w/ meal choices in bold):*
> 
> carbonbased_al ..... *any*
> Blueface
> Icehog3 ..... *4*
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!) ..... *1*
> backwoods ..... *1, 2, or 3*
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR ..... *any*
> DonWeb ..... *1*
> Stashu
> RPB67 ..... *3*
> Tristan ..... *4*
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield ..... *3*
> The Professor ..... *1*
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle ..... *any?*
> mmblz ..... *1*
> KingJames
> BigVito ..... *3 or 1*
> Bobb
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood ..... *4*
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> Fluffmeister
> 
> So this list represents the most recent confirmation list with those people's most recent food votes. Perhaps folks could add their food votes to this list (or change the votes represented) to make the voting results a bit more consolidated and transparent. Please forgive me if I misrepresented your vote.
> 
> 1 = Batter Up
> 2 = Buffet Ole
> 3 = Taste of Italy
> 4 = Grand Slam


Thanks Darrel! 

The post that Joe (VS) mentioned is correct, I meant the Batter Up #1 was $19 tax and tip included (10% tax and 17% added gratuity). The #1 is what we are going with, everyone will need to pay the $19 as it was necessary to order one of the buffets to get a reserved space. If anyone wants additional food they will have their own tab, as well as being responsible for their own drinks.


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> You don't send money to anyone. Once Tom gets the group rate for the hotel, call them up and book away!


No, actually I will probably ask everyone to send the $19 to me in advance as my credit card will be charged for the buffet.


----------



## dayplanner

icehog3 said:


> No, actually I will probably ask everyone to send the $19 to me in advance as my credit card will be charges for the buffet.


Oh, ok. My bad!


----------



## Bobb

The Professor said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19 (w/ meal choices in bold):*
> 
> carbonbased_al ..... *any*
> Blueface
> Icehog3 ..... *4*
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!) ..... *1*
> backwoods ..... *1, 2, or 3*
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR ..... *any*
> DonWeb ..... *1*
> Stashu
> RPB67 ..... *3*
> Tristan ..... *4*
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield ..... *3*
> The Professor ..... *1*
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle ..... *any?*
> mmblz ..... *1*
> KingJames
> BigVito ..... *3 or 1*
> Bobb .... *any*
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood ..... *4*
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> 
> So this list represents the most recent confirmation list with those people's most recent food votes. Perhaps folks could add their food votes to this list (or change the votes represented) to make the voting results a bit more consolidated and transparent. Please forgive me if I misrepresented your vote.
> 
> 1 = Batter Up
> 2 = Buffet Ole
> 3 = Taste of Italy
> 4 = Grand Slam


:ss :ss


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Thanks Darrel!
> 
> The post that Joe (VS) mentioned is correct, I meant the Batter Up #1 was $19 tax and tip included (10% tax and 17% added gratuity). The #1 is what we are going with, everyone will need to pay the $19 as it was necessary to order one of the buffets to get a reserved space. If anyone wants additional food they will have their own tab, as well as being responsible for their own drinks.


The #1 it is. Sounds good, Tom! So would you prefer personal check, money order, or PayPal? By when would you like payment? I'm so excited ... and I just can't hide it.  :r


----------



## BigVito

The Professor said:


> The #1 it is. Sounds good, Tom! So would you prefer personal check, money order, or PayPal? By when would you like payment? * I'm so excited ... and I just can't hide it.*  :r


 .


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> No, actually I will probably ask everyone to send the $19 to me in advance as my credit card will be charged for the buffet.


Tom

PM me your addy and I will get a check in the mail to you this week.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> The #1 it is. Sounds good, Tom! So would you prefer personal check, money order, or PayPal? By when would you like payment? *I'm so excited ... and I just can't hide it. * :r


Me too - but I am a little less obvious!!!:r

Hey Tom did you hear back about the group rate on the Best Western from Butchs' mate? And let me know the best way to pay you up for the buffet?


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Me too - but I am a little less obvious!!!:r
> 
> Hey Tom did you hear back about the group rate on the Best Western from Butchs' mate? And let me know the best way to pay you up for the buffet?


Hey Richard, Darrel, Michelle...thanks for the messages.

I will call Butch tomorrow for the group rate info, I knew they were having a hockey event and I did not want to bother him.

Everyone who wants to pay early can PM me for my addy. All I ask if for payment _before_ the event so I don't need to hunt anyone down for money on the 19th, I just want to enjoy all your company.

Michelle, why don't you tell me what is easiest for you, as you are half way around the World....I think we can make whatever accomodations someone coming from that far needs!


----------



## Puffy69

*#3 and #4 BIOTCHES*I love me some ribs :r


----------



## JPH

Whats the latest People can jump in?


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Whats the latest People can jump in?


I am sure I can adjust the final count right up to the last week Jeremy. I will ask Butch about it when I talk to him today.

Sorry Freddy, we are going with the #1 option...but you can buy some ribs all for yourself.


----------



## Twill413

been gone all weekend and I come back and this thing has taken off. I am very excite. Will get you a check out when things calm down around here, but definitely before the herf. I need my fingers to hold the smokes.


----------



## Andyman

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Where's the rest of the Detroit Crew.*


I think "C from the D" is going..


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Andyman said:


> I think "C from the D" is going..


Let me Pm him and see. Maybe some of us can car pool together.:z Im sure Maurice is coming with me.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

67 sleeps.......


----------



## 68TriShield

Room and flight are booked!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Room and flight are booked!!!!


Where is your room and How much???


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where is your room and How much???


Best Western Rosemont,129.95 a night


----------



## backwoods

Kiwi Michelle said:


> 67 sleeps.......


you better get your sleep in now...cuz you will probably be up 3 days straight when you get to chicago :r


----------



## Andyman

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Let me Pm him and see. Maybe some of us can car pool together.:z Im sure Maurice is coming with me.


I will tell him to check his PM's he is not on much..


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

backwoods said:


> you better get your sleep in now...cuz you will probably be up 3 days straight when you get to chicago :r


Is that a threat ........or a promise???:r


----------



## backwoods

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Is that a threat ........or a promise???:r


Knowing we will be on Tom's turf...its a promise


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Best Western Rosemont,129.95 a night


$119.00 a night I got .


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Room and flight are booked!!!!


Gotta book the flight this weekend.


----------



## Beagle Boy

The Professor said:


> *Planning On Attending 5/19 (w/ meal choices in bold):*
> 
> carbonbased_al ..... *any*
> Blueface
> Icehog3 ..... *4*
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!) ..... *1*
> backwoods ..... *1, 2, or 3*
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR ..... *any*
> DonWeb ..... *1*
> Stashu
> RPB67 ..... *3*
> Tristan ..... *4*
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield ..... *3*
> The Professor ..... *1*
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle ..... *any?*
> mmblz ..... *1*
> KingJames
> BigVito ..... *3 or 1*
> Bobb
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood ..... *4*
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> Fluffmeister
> *Beagle Boy*


Looks like it will work out for me to make it. 
The others from the twin city area, are you looking at driving or flying?


----------



## 68TriShield

who are you asking? out of Baltimore so i'm flyin...oh, glad you are coming too


----------



## Beagle Boy

68TriShield said:


> who are you asking? out of Baltimore so i'm flyin...oh, glad you are coming too


Twin cites area so far, that I know, Andy, pds, and Bobb - 5+ hr drive each way, or $159 flight, just about the same to me


----------



## Twill413

Is anybody looking to split a room for Saturday night? I found out the GF is not going to be coming after all, so I will be by meself. I don't snore...loud


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Twill413 said:


> Is anybody looking to split a room for Saturday night? I found out the GF is not going to be coming after all, so I will be by meself. I don't snore...loud


I'm game for that. The cheaper I can make this trip, the more approval I'll get from the wife.


----------



## DonJefe

Can somebody PM me the info for the hotel everyone is staying at?


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> Can somebody PM me the info for the hotel everyone is staying at?


http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...yCode=14092&group=false&disablenav=false#null


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...yCode=14092&group=false&disablenav=false#null


Already done sent the PM, but it's good for anyone else that needs the info as well to post it here


----------



## backwoods

DonJefe said:


> Can somebody PM me the info for the hotel everyone is staying at?


WOOT!


----------



## DonJefe

68TriShield said:


> http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwes...yCode=14092&group=false&disablenav=false#null


Thanks Dave! Sorry I missed your call, not always easy to answer at work!


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> Thanks Dave! Sorry I missed your call, not always easy to answer at work!


cool man 
heres the herf place,looks great to me:ss 
http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/


----------



## King James

not looking to promising fellas (edit: and ladies)... the flight is already booked and tickets are non-refundable... seeing what I can do still though


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> not looking to promising fellas (edit: and ladies)... the flight is already booked and tickets are non-refundable... seeing what I can do still though


why won't she let you fly out of O'Hare?


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> why won't she let you fly out of O'Hare?


the ticket is out of milwaukee... and I can't just transfer to a different flight at o'hare because the airline doesn't come outta there any time that would work for me.


----------



## BigVito

can't you use that ticket as a return flight ticket and get a one way out of the windy city?


----------



## dayplanner

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where is your room and How much???


:r :r I got a good laugh outta that. I know, I know, my mind's in the gutter


----------



## King James

BigVito said:


> can't you use that ticket as a return flight ticket and get a one way out of the windy city?


tickets we have are round trip


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> :r :r I got a good laugh outta that. I know, I know, my mind's in the gutter


Oh no Joe,i'm a whole lot more then that room costs...:r


----------



## BigVito

King James said:


> tickets we have are round trip


That sucks that you can't use it as a return only, did the airlines say that you can't do that? It would be $$$ but nice if you could keep that ticket then fly out of Ohare then fly back with the family with the regular ticket.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

tech-ninja said:


> Next question. Does anyone want to split a room??





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where is your room and How much???





Twill413 said:


> Is anybody looking to split a room for Saturday night? I found out the GF is not going to be coming after all, so I will be by meself. I don't snore...loud





4WheelVFR said:


> I'm game for that. The cheaper I can make this trip, the more approval I'll get from the wife.


Potential roomies????? You guys should talk!:r


----------



## tech-ninja

tech-ninja said:


> Next question. Does anyone want to split a room??





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where is your room and How much???





Twill413 said:


> Is anybody looking to split a room for Saturday night? I found out the GF is not going to be coming after all, so I will be by meself. I don't snore...loud





4WheelVFR said:


> I'm game for that. The cheaper I can make this trip, the more approval I'll get from the wife.


I am totally looking for a roommate!!

I am good with more than two in a room, we'll be too tired to hear snoring anyway. I am with 4WheelVFR - Cheap = good


----------



## icehog3

Played phone tag with Butch from Shoeless Joe's today. He did say on the message that the GM of the Best Western will give us a group rate of $109 on the rooms, so I will ask him about reducing the price for those of you who have booked already. He also said that that rate is the best the GM will do because the National Restaurant Show is in Chicago that week and the hotels in Rosemont usually fill to capacity...read as "Book your rooms early"!

I will try to talk to Butch again tomorrow and get the details for how to get our group rate.


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Played phone tag with Butch from Shoeless Joe's today. He did say on the message that the GM of the Best Western will give us a group rate of $109 on the rooms, so I will ask him about reducing the price for those of you who have booked already. He also said that that rate is the best the GM will do because the National Restaurant Show is in Chicago that week and the hotels in Rosemont usually fill to capacity...read as "Book your rooms early"!
> 
> I will try to talk to Butch again tomorrow and get the details for how to get our group rate.


i booked as of yesterday Tom,whatever can be done is cool.It's still worth it to me discounted or not...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> i booked as of yesterday Tom,whatever can be done is cool.It's still worth it to me discounted or not...


Get a chance 2meet u guys ill pay $209 pn.  Mine should be made by this weekend... Waiting 2c if my fam will be in town...


----------



## Twill413

Tech-ninja said:


> Next question. Does anyone want to split a room??





DETROITPHA357 said:


> Where is your room and How much???





4WheelVFR said:


> I'm game for that. The cheaper I can make this trip, the more approval I'll get from the wife.


PM sent to all of you. Let's get to work on this.


----------



## icehog3

Spoke to Butch....we are down for the Batter Up Buffet, at $19 each (and anything else to eat yens are on your own). The rub is, I need a final count by May 1st, or else I have to eat the cost of each person we are short from the herf. So please, either post here you are coming and send me your $19, or PM me if you are a "suprise guest". If we reach 40 people they are giving us a different, larger space.

Also, the GM of the Best Western in Jim Harness. Butch said he will discount the rooms to the group rate of $109 for those Gorillas who have already booked at $119 and $129.

Let's get ready to ruuuuuuuuumble!


----------



## 68TriShield

I'll get the money to you asap Tom...


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> So please, either post here you are coming and send me your $19, or PM me if you are a "suprise guest"


Figured I would start a list for who's coming and who has paid you, at least for the Publicy Announced Guests. That way we can keep track of who has paid as well. This is the most current list I saw, so if you aren't on it, add yourself. Thanks for all the legwork on this one Murph.

*Final count deadline: May 1st*

Planning On Attending 5/19:

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
BigVito
Bobb
Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
tech-ninja
M1903A1
Fluffmeister
Beagle Boy


----------



## RPB67

All in Tom .

Payment mailed to you today.


----------



## Twill413

Looks like the poker-table making tech-ninja and I are gonna be bunkmates for this one.


----------



## piperman

Twill413 said:


> Figured I would start a list for who's coming and who has paid you, at least for the Publicy Announced Guests. That way we can keep track of who has paid as well. This is the most current list I saw, so if you aren't on it, add yourself. Thanks for all the legwork on this one Murph.
> 
> *Final count deadline: May 1st*
> 
> Planning On Attending 5/19:
> 
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
> The Professor
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle
> mmblz
> KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
> BigVito
> Bobb
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> Fluffmeister
> Beagle Boy


I hope this will be one for all you to remember wish I could make it.


----------



## RPB67

Just booked my airfare !!!

I am all in. Room and airfare all booked.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Twill413 said:


> Figured I would start a list for who's coming and who has paid you, at least for the Publicy Announced Guests. That way we can keep track of who has paid as well. This is the most current list I saw, so if you aren't on it, add yourself. Thanks for all the legwork on this one Murph.
> 
> *Final count deadline: May 1st*
> Planning On Attending 5/19:
> 
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield
> The Professor
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle
> mmblz
> KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
> BigVito
> Bobb
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> Fluffmeister
> Beagle Boy


Add Maurice on the list with me.



Twill413 said:


> PM sent to all of you. Let's get to work on this.


let me see.



tech-ninja said:


> I am totally looking for a roommate!!
> 
> I am good with more than two in a room, we'll be too tired to hear snoring anyway. I am with 4WheelVFR - Cheap = good


Pm sent back.


----------



## 68TriShield

Final count deadline: May 1st
Planning On Attending 5/19:

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3
Detroitpha357
*Maurice*
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *and Cindy(my SIL)*
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
BigVito
Bobb
Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
tech-ninja
M1903A1
Fluffmeister
Beagle Boy
Tom,checks on the way for 3 in case the girls decide to hang with us(how could they resist )


----------



## Bigwaved

I tried to get bucket to go a month early...


----------



## JPH

Bigwaved said:


> I tried to get bucket to go a month early...


:gn


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> :gn


Someone needs to hold the table for them...


----------



## JPH

Bigwaved said:


> Someone needs to hold the table for them...


Well the cats out of the bag..... I'm seriosely considering coming.... Anyone need a roommate still?

*IF SO ....PM ME ....I"M GOING TO THE BAR FOR A SMOKE*


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> Spoke to Butch....we are down for the Batter Up Buffet, at $19 each (and anything else to eat yens are on your own). The rub is, I need a final count by May 1st, or else I have to eat the cost of each person we are short from the herf. So please, either post here you are coming and send me your $19, or PM me if you are a "suprise guest". If we reach 40 people they are giving us a different, larger space.
> 
> Also, the GM of the Best Western in Jim Harness. Butch said he will discount the rooms to the group rate of $109 for those Gorillas who have already booked at $119 and $129.
> 
> Let's get ready to ruuuuuuuuumble!


Hey Tom ... If I'm booking tonight, how do we get the group rate? Or do they just do it at check-in?

*
EDIT: room booked for Fri & Sat @ BW!! WOOT!!*:ss


----------



## JPH

*ROOMIES, ROOMIES, NEEDED!!!!*

Tristan doesn't want me sleeping between him and his wife...I don't know why


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

RPB67 said:


> Just booked my airfare !!!
> 
> I am all in. Room and airfare all booked.


Me too- My credit card number is now on a recorded message since i have used it so much!!

Jeremy - I think 4wheelVFR was looking for a roomie - don't know if he has found one or not.


----------



## JPH

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Me too- My credit card number is now on a recorded message since i have used it so much!!
> 
> Jeremy - I think 4wheelVFR was looking for a roomie - don't know if he has found one or not.


Thanks...PM sent


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> *ROOMIES, ROOMIES, NEEDED!!!!*
> 
> Tristan doesn't want me sleeping between him and his wife...I don't know why


It must be the boney elbow sydrome...


----------



## JPH

Bigwaved said:


> It must be the boney elbow sydrome...


Yeah its the BES for sure....


----------



## icehog3

Wow!! Looks like we may end in the bigger space after all!! 

Glad Maurice is coming with Booker, glad to see my real hometown will be well represented!

carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3 *paid*
Detroitpha357
Maurice
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods *paid*
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
BigVito
Bobb
Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
tech-ninja
M1903A1
Fluffmeister
Beagle Boy
Suprise Guest #1


----------



## Jbailey

WOW!
I'm going to look at my schedule but I would love to make this. The weekend before this I have to go home to Madison for a friends wedding. I think it would be possible for this to work out. Not sure if I would need a room might just drive back to Madison afterwards, just a few hours away. 
Sounds to good to pass up!

now it's 2am and all I want is a few dollar tacos after reading this thread


----------



## Bigwaved

JPH said:


> Yeah its the BES for sure....


Bes...I like that little nickname too.


----------



## backwoods

Jbailey said:


> WOW!
> I'm going to look at my schedule but I would love to make this. The weekend before this I have to go home to Madison for a friends wedding. I think it would be possible for this to work out. Not sure if I would need a room might just drive back to Madison afterwards, just a few hours away.


i live 10 minutes from madison...lemme know if ya wanna carpool. I am probably driving back that night also.

you aint an axe murderer or anything, are you?


----------



## The Professor

Can I get another WOOT!?!?!


----------



## RPB67

Here is a double WOOT WOOT !!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Wow!! Looks like we may end in the bigger space after all!!
> 
> Glad Maurice is coming with Booker, glad to see my real hometown will be well represented!
> 
> Detroitpha357
> Maurice


Hey u want us to bring u something? Coney Island (no shoot outs tho) Motowm Sounds, a street sign or some local street thugs to beat up on (; I think I have a VCTF unit hat 4u.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey u want us to bring u something? Coney Island (no shoot outs tho) Motowm Sounds, a street sign or some local street thugs to beat up on (; I think I have a VCTF unit hat 4u.


Just yourselves in good condition Booker! I think you guys have probably already given the thugs the what for, so unless you find a downed sign from Hubbell or Cruse streets or from Cooley High, I think all is taken care of. 

Oh....you might want to bring something to smoke...  :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Wow!! Looks like we may end in the bigger space after all!!


Good, I like to stretch out...so long as we aren't in a convention hall or something.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Just yourselves in good condition Booker! I think you guys have probably already given the thugs the what for, so unless you find a downed sign from Hubbell or Cruse streets or from Cooley High, I think all is taken care of.
> 
> *Oh....you might want to bring something to smoke...  :r*


I will do that because I dont want to get stuck smoking u guys old and nasty cigars.


----------



## Tristan

JPH said:


> *ROOMIES, ROOMIES, NEEDED!!!!*
> 
> Tristan doesn't want me sleeping between him and his wife...I don't know why





Bigwaved said:


> It must be the boney elbow sydrome...


:r God that is funny.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Is it time yet for some:al &:ss


----------



## Bruce

Hey Tom:
Got room for one more?


----------



## RPB67

Bruce said:


> Hey Tom:
> Got room for one more?


Nice !


----------



## 68TriShield

Bruce said:


> Hey Tom:
> Got room for one more?


I think we are getting a larger space,like that matters:r Room WILL be made!


----------



## Tristan

Bruce said:


> Hey Tom:
> Got room for one more?


Hell yeah!


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> I think we are getting a larger space,like that matters:r Room WILL be made!


Are you offering your lap up?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> I think we are getting a larger space,like that matters:r Room WILL be made!


Ill be drunk sleeping in everyone's room:s Just dont try nothing:bx


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ill be drunk sleeping in everyone's room:s Just dont try nothing:bx


Keeping the lights on ! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Keeping the lights on ! :r


You have seen pictures of the love child, Rock Zilla, right?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Keeping the lights on ! :r


Thxs POP'S do I have a curfew Im going to hanging out with some older guys that like to smoke old cigars and drink stong liquor all nite.:bn (is it time yet):s


----------



## icehog3

Bruce said:


> Hey Tom:
> Got room for one more?


I ALWAYS have room for you Bruce....you know that. 

I will buzz you later in the week, just saw this at 11PM.


----------



## Da Klugs

icehog3 said:


> I ALWAYS have room for you Bruce....you know that.
> 
> I will buzz you later in the week, just saw this at 11PM.


So we send you the money?


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> So we send you the money?


For the buffet....and for any services you want me to arrange. :r


----------



## Da Klugs

Buffet. Though a herf biatch might not be a bad idea.  Stealth added Fluffmeister to the list last week.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Buffet. Though a herf biatch might not be a bad idea.  Stealth added Fluffmeister to the list last week.


Fluffmeister in da house!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Fluffmeister in da house!!


Holy carp! The list just keeps getting better and better.:bl


----------



## icehog3

The List said:


> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3 *paid*
> Detroitpha357
> Maurice
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods *paid*
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> RPB67
> Tristan
> RS
> Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
> The Professor
> PDS
> Andyman
> Kiwi michelle
> mmblz
> KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
> BigVito
> Bobb
> Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> tech-ninja
> M1903A1
> Fluffmeister
> Bruce
> Beagle Boy
> Suprise Guest #1


Right now we are sitting at 34 assuming everyone on this list comes.

Booker, is C from the D coming, I don't think he is on the list yet.

JPH is another possibility.

Still hoping one or more S.H.I.T. Herfers breaks down and comes our way!

PM'ed with another potential suprise guest tonight, but I ain't saying who.

Where the Hell is PaulMac??

And mr.c???

The other original Cigar Brothers?

Jefe,,,,you out there? 

Looks like the "Official" Herf will start at 4PM at Shoeless Joe's, with the buffet being served at 6m after we get a little hydrated....sound good?


----------



## King James

If I can't make it can sum1 bring a cd player and "come on eileen" for me? It's Tom's favorite

:r :bn w/ that I'm going to bed


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> If I can't make it can sum1 bring a cd player and "come on eileen" for me? It's Tom's favorite
> 
> :r :bn w/ that I'm going to bed


That person will promptly be shown the door....and I will make another call to Jim's Mom.


----------



## RPB67

4 PM !!

I get there earlier than that ...........TRISHIELD lets get a pre herf going ! :r


----------



## IBMer

Wow, this has grown into a truly awesome herf!!

I haven't been to a good herf since LOLH in 2003(?). If it's not too late can an infrequent poster still join? Rosemont is under 40 miles from my house.

I just figured out that I'll be back from business travel to Sweden in plenty of time, so I'm eager to meet all the local BOTL.

Food? I'm easy
Hotel? Unless I really drink too much I shouldn't need one
Cost? Let me know who and how much and I'll have a check in the mail right away. The only question I have left is if the wife wants to go with me.

Thanks. This sounds GREAT!!


----------



## 68TriShield

IBMer said:


> Wow, this has grown into a truly awesome herf!!
> 
> I haven't been to a good herf since LOLH in 2003(?). If it's not too late can an infrequent poster still join? Rosemont is under 40 miles from my house.
> 
> I just figured out that I'll be back from business travel to Sweden in plenty of time, so I'm eager to meet all the local BOTL.
> 
> Food? I'm easy
> Hotel? Unless I really drink too much I shouldn't need one
> Cost? Let me know who and how much and I'll have a check in the mail right away. The only question I have left is if the wife wants to go with me.
> 
> Thanks. This sounds GREAT!!


19 dollars for each meal the Icehog3 and add you name to the list.See you May 19th!


----------



## Dux

Id like to think im going to make this event but I'm still not 100% sure yet.
It all depends on my wife finding new employment so I can afford to make the trip. 
If we do end up coming we will probally be driving from New York.

This is one herf I really dont want to miss.....

Doug/Dux


----------



## JPH

Originally Posted by The List
carbonbased_al
Blueface
Icehog3 paid
Detroitpha357
Maurice
RenoB (yeah baby!)
backwoods paid
Twill413
Omowasu
4WheelVFR
DonWeb
Stashu
RPB67
Tristan
RS
Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
The Professor
PDS
Andyman
Kiwi michelle
mmblz
KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
BigVito
Bobb
Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
tech-ninja
M1903A1
Fluffmeister
Bruce
Beagle Boy
Suprise Guest #1
*JPH*

ALSO: Room booked...no group rate though....but the lady on the phone knows about it they just have to set it up...I guess she is calling me later?..?//... I'll report back if she gives me the secret name...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

This is a serious concern I have for any *MOD* viewing this post (IceHog-Pnoon) or any other B-SOTL. Im having a big problem with this thread, for some reason when ever I log onto CS all I can view is this thread(*is it time yet*):s No matter what link I click on it reroutes me to this thread. (*is it time yet*):s I dont think it's me (of course)I think its a Problem with CS. (*is it time yet*):s If possible *MOD'S* can you restrict me from viewing this thread so I can enjoy the rest of the CS threads along with the other CS members. (*is it time yet*):s

Ok I guess what im really saying is: *IS IT TIME YET*, IF NOT, HOW LONG DO I HAVE TO WAIT? AND CAN SOMEONE LET ME KNOW WHEN IT'S TIME

I need something to day to pay by the time. (sence im @work maybe I should do some work u think)

Speaking of which, I just asked my boss(which has been to 1of my herfs) for the day off and requested my out of town slip. Guess I cought him in a good mood cause he said yes with a smile. Yes im going to have to give him a cub monte(thats what he smokes) nevertheless looks like old detroit will be making it for sure. (*[email protected] is it time yet*)


----------



## 68TriShield

Not yet Booker,and damn right your coming!


----------



## RenoB

JPH said:


> *JPH*
> 
> ALSO: Room booked...no group rate though....but the lady on the phone knows about it they just have to set it up...I guess she is calling me later?..?//... I'll report back if she gives me the secret name...


Sweet!

Looks like I may catch you this Saturday night too


----------



## JPH

RenoB said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looks like I may catch you this Saturday night too


TIGHT!!!


----------



## Tristan

RenoB said:


> Sweet!
> 
> Looks like I may catch you this Saturday night too


That would be sweet if you showed up my man! We need to have some far ahead pre-herfing action!


----------



## JPH

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 paid
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods paid
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
*34.JPH
35.Trogdor*

Salty Mcgee is working out the specifics!!!...

...Looks like the "Official" Herf will start at 4PM at Shoeless Joe's, with the buffet being served at 6m after we get a little hydrated


----------



## icehog3

IBMer said:


> Wow, this has grown into a truly awesome herf!!
> 
> I haven't been to a good herf since LOLH in 2003(?). If it's not too late can an infrequent poster still join? Rosemont is under 40 miles from my house.
> 
> I just figured out that I'll be back from business travel to Sweden in plenty of time, so I'm eager to meet all the local BOTL.
> 
> Food? I'm easy
> Hotel? Unless I really drink too much I shouldn't need one
> Cost? Let me know who and how much and I'll have a check in the mail right away. The only question I have left is if the wife wants to go with me.
> 
> Thanks. This sounds GREAT!!


Add yourself to the list if you can work it out...you are welcome! $19 per person my way covers buffet, tax and gratuity...additional food and all beverages are on your own.


----------



## icehog3

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH
35.Trogdor


----------



## RPB67

Dam 

The list is getting bigger by the day !

Awesome


----------



## rumballs

Just since a week or two ago, they seem to no longer have drink specials on Saturday... (used to be 5.75 Belvedere)
:sb

incidentally, they really need to hire someone new to do the specials - like, say, someone who can spell, type, and understand proper grammar:


> DAILY DRINK SPECIALS
> Sunday's
> Kettle Cocktails $5.00
> Jager Bombs $6.00
> Bud Lt Pints $2.50
> Monday's
> Jim Beam Black + Coke $4.00
> Miller HighLife Bottles $2.75
> Bacardi Bombs $5.00
> Tuesday's
> Absolute Cocktails $5.00
> Bacardi O $5.00
> Bud Light Pints $2.50
> Wednesday's
> Corona + Corona Light Bottles $3.50
> Three Olives Cocktails $5.00
> Mango Bombs $5.00
> Thursday's
> Effen Cocktails $5.00
> Bacardi Razz Boms $5.00
> MGD Bottles $2.50
> 
> Beesr of the Month:
> ...
> Bottle Specail TBA


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Dam
> 
> The list is getting bigger by the day !
> 
> Awesome


Doing my out of town slip now. For some reason this thread was up on my laptop when I sat down so I decided to post.(is it time yet)


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Doing my out of town slip now. For some reason this thread was up on my laptop when I sat down so I decided to post.(is it time yet)


:r seems like it should be around the corner.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r seems like it should be around the corner.


Ok Im glad it's not just me, someone else is feeling the same way:hn


----------



## joed

I see that you have already let carbonbased_al on the list - So that means that you are taking smart-assed Italian boys from New Jersey and you can't say no!

I'm in for this one.


----------



## DonWeb

RPB67 said:


> Dam
> 
> The list is getting bigger by the day !
> 
> Awesome


from Webster's

Main Entry: MoB
Etymology: Latin mobile vulgus vacillating crowd
Pronunciation: mäb
Function: noun

1: a large or disorderly crowd; _especially, one billowing clouds of smoke_
2: chiefly Australian : a flock, or herd of animals
3: a criminal set : usually including unruly out-of-town visitors


----------



## BigVito

joed said:


> I see that you have already let carbonbased_al on the list - So that means that you are taking smart-assed Italian boys from New Jersey and you can't say no!
> 
> I'm in for this one.


:r :ss


----------



## RenoB

joed said:


> I'm in for this one.


We shall meet at last, woo hoo!

This is HUGE. Is it even going to be possible to meet everyone at this herf?


----------



## JPH

RenoB said:


> We shall meet at last, woo hoo!
> 
> This is HUGE. Is it even going to be possible to meet everyone at this herf?


4pm - 2am (Maybe + a hotel after party??....) I'm definitely going to try.


----------



## dayplanner

joed said:


> I see that you have already let carbonbased_al on the list - So that means that you are taking smart-assed Italian boys from New Jersey and you can't say no!
> 
> I'm in for this one.


:r Sweet Joe! There is slowly shaping up to be one of the largest gorilla gatherings i've ever seen! WOOT!

 :cb


----------



## hollywood

joed said:


> I'm in for this one.


Right on!!!:ss


----------



## RPB67

joed said:


> I see that you have already let carbonbased_al on the list - So that means that you are taking smart-assed Italian boys from New Jersey and you can't say no!
> 
> I'm in for this one.


Awesome News Joe. This is going to be the herfs of all herfs.


----------



## JPH

So, I read something before about T-Shirts...is this still going on??


----------



## RenoB

JPH said:


> So, I read something before about T-Shirts...is this still going on??


In the works. PM your size to backwoods.


----------



## 68TriShield

joed said:


> I see that you have already let carbonbased_al on the list - So that means that you are taking smart-assed Italian boys from New Jersey and you can't say no!
> 
> I'm in for this one.


Smart-assed Italian boys from Boston too!!!:r I really cant wait now

Tom,you are the Admiral D.B. of the hour for taking the helm of this EPIC ship!


----------



## backwoods

JoeD too? awesome! Those S.H.I.Ters are gonna be very sorry they missed this one!!! :tg



JPH said:


> So, I read something before about T-Shirts...is this still going on??


yup...im going to be pm-ing those that I dont have yet, but please send me your sizes.


----------



## chip

The Boss just said yes, so now all I have to do is clear this at work...and I am a boss there......:r 

Count me in.


----------



## 68TriShield

chip said:


> The Boss just said yes, so now all I have to do is clear this at work...and I am a boss there......:r
> 
> Count me in.


it just keeps getting better Chip...


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Smart-assed Italian boys from Boston too!!!:r I really cant wait now
> 
> Tom,you are the Admiral D.B. of the hour for taking the helm of this EPIC ship!


We may need a pre sit down to discuss matters ....:r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

chip said:


> The Boss just said yes, so now all I have to do is clear this at work...and I am a boss there......:r
> 
> Count me in.


That is great news the chipster, chipmeister, chipman!!!

Now we can really have that talking competiton!!! Jeez this is painful waiting for this.............Are we there yet????


----------



## RenoB

RPB67 said:


> We may need a pre sit down to discuss matters ....:r


Next MoB herf is April 14


----------



## BigVito

RenoB said:


> Next MoB herf is April 14


:ss My first Wi herf


----------



## hollywood

68TriShield said:


> Smart-assed Italian boys from Boston too!!!:r I really cant wait now
> 
> Tom,you are the Admiral D.B. of the hour for taking the helm of this EPIC ship!


Could not have said either sentence any better!!!


----------



## Andyman

The List
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 paid
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods paid
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH
35.Trogdor
36.C From The D


----------



## Brandon

Since this one actually falls on a weekend, I should be able to make it. Although, it depends on how far I have to drive from the Loop :ss


----------



## rumballs

Brandon said:


> Since this one actually falls on a weekend, I should be able to make it. Although, it depends on how far I have to drive from the Loop :ss


if you make it to lincoln square (4400 N) I can drive the rest of the way...


----------



## drevim

Damn this thing has blown up, since I last checked in!!!!

The weekend is bad for me, but with some juggling, it is a strong maybe.


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> Next MoB herf is April 14


Let's be reminded that is the day after me B-day . Hope to be able to make it...big 22 for me.


----------



## Puffy69

there might be another surprise guest


----------



## Twill413

So, who's gonna make the nametags for this one? I am bad with names so everyone forgive me when I just call all you Bill...


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Per JPH's peer pressure I'm about 99.9% positive I can come to this!!!


----------



## icehog3

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH
35.Trogdor
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Salty McGee
Suprise Guest #2
Suprsie Guest #3 *


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> I see that you have already let carbonbased_al on the list - So that means that you are taking smart-assed Italian boys from New Jersey and you can't say no!
> 
> I'm in for this one.


SWEEEEET!


----------



## IBMer

Please add me to the list. I'll talk to wifey today (your night) to see if she's interested and I'll add her tomorrow if she is. :ss 

Dumb question of the day - Would it be considered "appropriate" to bring a couple of bottles of something to the herf for general consumption? Since we're herfing at a business I'm not sure they'd consider this kosher.

HC7 is on every liquor store shelf here, and I was thinking of bringing a couple of bottles with me.

Thanks. I'm looking forward to meeting everyone.  

IBMer (Roger)


----------



## icehog3

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield and Cindy(my SIL)
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH
35.Trogdor
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Salty McGee
Suprise Guest #2
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. IBMer*[/QUOTE]

Roger, I don't think SJs will be kosher with an OPEN display of the HC7...that being said, I sure would like to try it! Either we can have a taste in one of the rooms at the pre or post herf, or we can be discreet.  Look forward to meeting you!


----------



## IBMer

[/QUOTE]Roger, I don't think SJs will be kosher with an OPEN display of the HC7...that being said, I sure would like to try it! Either we can have a taste in one of the rooms at the pre or post herf, or we can be discreet.  Look forward to meeting you! [/QUOTE]

That's what I was thinking as well. Guess I'll have a secret stash then. :dr

Thanks.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> The Boss just said yes, so now all I have to do is clear this at work...and I am a boss there......:r
> 
> Count me in.


Hey Chip ya want ta have a "ROAD HERF"? Glad 2c your coming.


----------



## 68TriShield

The List
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 paid
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods paid
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH
35.Trogdor
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
*40.Cindy(Trishields SIL)*
Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Salty McGee
Suprise Guest #2
Suprsie Guest #3
Mrs. IBMer[/quote]


----------



## chip

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Chip ya want ta have a "ROAD HERF"? Glad 2c your coming.


I'll get with you about this....but you youngsters drive like maniacs....remember Old Sailor in the backseat? :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> I'll get with you about this....but you youngsters drive like maniacs....remember Old Sailor in the backseat? :r


LOL LOL I think he got a woodie, maybe that's why he asked 4a smoke  Ps: I'm not young I'm middle age lol  have a wonderful & blessed day @ work. c u this weekend @the smoke shop....(yes I'm n a good mood this morning, I've been up scence 4:30a. done had a cup of coffee & a rockey p) IS IT TIME YET?


----------



## Tristan

*BTW Danielle is coming with me to the herf!!!!* She will engage in feasting with *kings (and queens) of the leaf (KOTL/QOTL)*. I suppose you could call us all *Royalty of the Leaf (ROTL).*

The appropriate sum will be shimmied to Mr. Icehog.


----------



## Puffy69

wow..this has turned into a big one..lol.


----------



## King James

Rock Star said:


> wow..this has turned into a big one..lol.


I'm thinking bout getting a big cardboard cutout made of myself so you can throw me in the back of all the pics


----------



## dayplanner

Rock Star said:


> wow..this has turned into a big one..lol.


Over 40 guys and gals now Freddy. Correct me if i'm wrong, but I do believe this is the single largest CS herf ever.


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> Over 40 guys and gals now Freddy. Correct me if i'm wrong, but I do believe thi is the single largest CS herf ever.


At 40 people i would not have thought so,wow!


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield said:


> At 40 people i would not have thought so,wow!


Well, I mean i'm sure the SoCal and LoL herfs have been bigger, but this is the largest single CS herf i've ever seen put together. Go Tom :tu


----------



## icehog3

Got Richard's buffet money today, thanks Richard!

Looks like I may have to call Butch by Monday and reserve the bigger space!

Jim, find a way or you are outta the pics! No cardboard Jims allowed!! :r

The List
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH
35.Trogdor
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Salty McGee
Suprise Guest #2
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. IBMer*


----------



## RPB67

Glad you got it Tom !

Great work on this herf. Looks like it could be the biggest in CS History if it keeps going.


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Jim, find a way or you are outta the pics! No cardboard Jims allowed!!


i guess we could always stop over at his house. I think they're havin' prime rib.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

_"Um... Mom - this is BigVito and RenoB. They're in the MoB"
"BigVito...RenoB, this is my Mom"_

:r :r


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> i guess we could always stop over at his house. I think they're havin' prime rib.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> _"Um... Mom - this is BigVito and RenoB. They're in the MoB"
> "BigVito...RenoB, this is my Mom"_
> 
> :r :r


:r prime rib again?
:dr


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> i guess we could always stop over at his house. I think they're havin' prime rib.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> 
> :r :r


Pre-HERF HERF at Kingjames house:ss


----------



## BigVito

I'm there:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> I'm there:ss


another handshake to look forward to...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> another handshake to look forward to...


19May2007 will not come soon enough. :u


----------



## icehog3

I got payment from Jeremy and Marc today (along with some pumpkin seeds), thanks guys!

Sadly. I also got word that Suprise Guest #2 has a very important family matter to attend to the 19th and will not be able to make it....But congrats to him on the special day!

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Salty McGee
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. IBMer*


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice! You are about to take over the location.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Take me off the waiting list....I"M THERE!!!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

SaltyMcGee said:


> Take me off the waiting list....I"M THERE!!!!:tu


Very nice!...... Glad you're coming!


----------



## icehog3

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor* paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
42. Salty McGee

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. IBMer*


----------



## SaltyMcGee

icehog3 said:


> Very nice!...... Glad you're coming!


Me too! I really can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## Puffy69

carbonbased_al said:


> Over 40 guys and gals now Freddy. Correct me if i'm wrong, but I do believe this is the single largest CS herf ever.


yup besides socal.which technically isnt a cs herf is it? btw guys, the 2nd surprise guest just confirmed he wasnt gonna be able to make because of another engagement..


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> Sadly. I also got word that Suprise Guest #2 has a very important family matter to attend to the 19th and will not be able to make it....But congrats to him on the special day!





Rock Star said:


> ]btw guys, the 2nd surprise guest just confirmed he wasnt gonna be able to make because of another engagement..


You're an hour late and a dollar short there, Mister! :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> You're an hour late and a dollar short there, Mister! :r


well, im actually a dollar short but how am i a hour late?


----------



## BigVito

Rock Star said:


> well, im actually a dollar short but how am i a hour late?


:r his clock is fast.


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> well, im actually a dollar short but how am i a hour late?


Because I posted that Suprise Guest #2 couldn't come an hour before you did!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Is it time yet?


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Is it time yet?


63 days Booker...pace yourself!!  :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> 63 days Booker...pace yourself!!  :r


thats over 2 months :hn


----------



## daveteal

Throw my name in on this big bad first of my herfs.:ss 
Put me down for the buffet and i'll send money to Icehog.Is location still at shoeless Joes in rosemont?Also I live near Midway airport on the south side of the city so if anyone runs into a bind like car trouble,lost,drunk,or needs a hit on someone i'm in the area.:al 
Maybe we could have a designated # to call and that person have phone #'s of brothers in other areas of the city who can get to someone near by who needs a hand.Just a thought.Anyway put me on the list.


----------



## RPB67

Bigwaved said:


> Nice! You are about to take over the location.


I thought we owned it for the day.


----------



## hollywood

RPB67 said:


> I thought we owned it for the day.


If not yet ... you know we WILL!!:ss :al :ss


----------



## icehog3

Cool Dave....you're on the list!~

We have a section reserved, but will be put in a bigger section if we have more than 40 paid as of April 30.

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. IBMer
Mrs. Blueface*
__________________


----------



## snkbyt

looking @ attending...sounds like fun :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

snkbyt said:


> looking @ attending...sounds like fun :tu


Way to go Alex - be awesome to meet you!!


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> looking @ attending...sounds like fun :tu


Sounds good to me !


----------



## Cochise

O.K. Tom, Put me on the list.

Hows about we just get together for a smoke, and I can bring the food money then.

BTW, Shoeless Joe's has a D.J. Sat. night. Is it going to be so noisy in there we can't hear each other's bullsh--?


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Because I posted that Suprise Guest #2 couldn't come an hour before you did!


who Navydoc?


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> O.K. Tom, Put me on the list.
> 
> Hows about we just get together for a smoke, and I can bring the food money then.
> 
> BTW, Shoeless Joe's has a D.J. Sat. night. Is it going to be so noisy in there we can't hear each other's bullsh--?


Sounds like a plan, where can we smoke around here these days?


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> who Navydoc?


What do you mean, who's Navydoc? 

Yeah man...look at my post about an hour before yours! :r


----------



## icehog3

Updated list:

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
snkbyt*
__________________[/QUOTE]


----------



## IBMer

Mrs. IBMer won't be able to make it. Please remove her from the "waiting for confirmation" list.

Something about a cigar smoke filled room didn't appeal to her. Go figure!  

Thanks.

IBMer


----------



## icehog3

IBMer said:


> Mrs. IBMer won't be able to make it. Please remove her from the "waiting for confirmation" list.
> 
> Something about a cigar smoke filled room didn't appeal to her. Go figure!
> 
> Thanks.
> 
> IBMer


Got it....why wouldn't she want to hang with 40+ people all smoking big cigars?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Got it....why wouldn't she want to hang with 40+ people all smoking big cigars?


Yeah me either.........oh thats right - I am one of the 40+ people who will be smoking!!!! :ss:tu

(but I do hope they have a good ventilation system!)


----------



## King James

mega mob hrefffff!!!!!!!!! yaheeeeeee


----------



## RPB67

The list is getting bigger and bigger. 

Thats a lot of cigar smoke !


----------



## stashu

How many people do we need before we "Alert the media"?


----------



## DonWeb

stashu said:


> How many people do we need before we "Alert the media"?


just two (rockstar and icehog).

anytime these two are together their gps anklets automatically notify the local officials. naturally, the media are listening in on the police radio band.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

ps: booker: what time is it?


----------



## snkbyt

Got a PM from Tom w/the info.......looking good....now gotta check w/work for time off  or I'll call in sick.....WTH add me to the list I'm going w/works OK or not.......HERF on


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> just two (rockstar and icehog).~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> ps: booker: what time is it?


10:35a---

)AM!T DonWeb don't tease me like that, I'm trying not 2think about it ): ok I can't help it, its all IceHog Fault cause he won't block me from viewing this thread  I do have a question tho:
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
IS IT TIME YET?


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> Got a PM from Tom w/the info.......looking good....now gotta check w/work for time off  or I'll call in sick.....WTH add me to the list I'm going w/works OK or not.......HERF on


Holy Crap!
You too Alex?
Just spoke to Bill (Madurofan) last night and looks as if he is going also.
Florida group on the road northbound!


----------



## hollywood

Blueface said:


> Just spoke to Bill (Madurofan) last night and looks as if he is going also.
> Florida group on the road northbound!


How's Bill doing!?! Modem still on the fritz? Tell him to get it fixed!! Skype is lonely without him!!


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> just two (rockstar and icehog).
> 
> anytime these two are together their gps anklets automatically notify the local officials. naturally, the media are listening in on the police radio band.


We have overcome this problem with superior technology, so the only police at the Herf will be ones we have invited... :r

I don't know that their ventilation system is anything special, it may get pretty smoky in there...can ya hang? 

Booker.....62 days!


----------



## icehog3

Updated list:

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
*
__________________[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## catfish

I just found this thread last night. If you don't mind another new guy I'd love to attend (as long as nothing pops up). It's taken me two days to get threw this thread. Keep in mind that I'm a herf cherry please be gentile.


----------



## RPB67

catfish said:


> I just found this thread last night. If you don't mind another new guy I'd love to attend (as long as nothing pops up). It's taken me two days to get threw this thread. Keep in mind that I'm a herf cherry please be gentile.


Awesome.

I am sure most will be gentle. As for the ones that are not gentle..........enjoy !


----------



## King James

King James said:


> mega mob hrefffff!!!!!!!!! yaheeeeeee


wow must have been a good night cuz I don't remember that one. Oh, and who the hell qoutes themself? haha. I'm seriously considering getting a life-size cardboard cutout made of myself haha. Then It'll be like I'm there!


----------



## Cochise

icehog3 said:


> Sounds like a plan, where can we smoke around here these days?


Habana Cigar House by Woodfield has 4 cozy leather chairs

Stogies in Hanover Park is a good place but I don't think the new furniture has arrived yet, but they have seats there... or the sportsbar next door.

Bloomingdale Fox & Hound by Stratford Square


----------



## Cochise

Hey I just noticed, "Speedherfin' slow smoker" ?

A contradiction if I ever heard it, but I guess I have it coming.

There are many facets to the BOTL they call Cochise...


:ss


----------



## catfish

Did I see somebody mention name tags? I'm sure that most of you guys know each other by face, but since I'm still fairly new I might get lost in the crowd and not know anybody.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Booker.....62 days![/QUOTE]

Thxs IceHog 4the update, can yay keep me posted
I'm going to have my eyes closed counting sheep or sticks


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> Habana Cigar House by Woodfield has 4 cozy leather chairs
> 
> Stogies in Hanover Park is a good place but I don't think the new furniture has arrived yet, but they have seats there... or the sportsbar next door.
> 
> Bloomingdale Fox & Hound by Stratford Square


Habana House works for me, just need to cooridnate schedules.


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a life-size cardboard cutout made of myself haha. Then It'll be like I'm there!


You are welcome at the MMH Jim...cardboard cut outs are not.


----------



## icehog3

Updated list: Chicagoland's catfish in the hizzouse.

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
*


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

catfish said:


> Did I see somebody mention name tags? I'm sure that most of you guys know each other by face, but since I'm still fairly new I might get lost in the crowd and not know anybody.


I'll be the one that talks funny!(and looks abit funny too)!!

Great to hear that you are coming.....now can you convince those two Justus leauguers to come too??? I have threatend violence and tears ..nothing seems to work!!:r


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I'll be the one that talks funny!(and looks abit funny too)!!
> 
> Great to hear that you are coming.....now can you convince those two Justus leauguers to come too??? I have threatend violence and tears ..nothing seems to work!!:r


Wrong catfish Michelle....you're thinking of Mark (catfishm2). And I wish he and the Justus League were coming too.


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> What do you mean, who's Navydoc?
> 
> Yeah man...look at my post about an hour before yours! :r


well damn bro..i thought you were talkin about someone else..i didnt realize that he had told you he was thinking about coming..wish he was but oh well looks like im gonna be solo..


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Wrong catfish Michelle....you're thinking of Mark (catfishm2). And I wish he and the Justus League were coming too.


Think I better go dye my hair!! You are right Tom!!

We don't have catfish in New Zealand so I get easily confused!! Crikey - how many catfish do we have here!!
Hope there is only one nipples!!:r


----------



## catfish

icehog3 said:


> Wrong catfish Michelle....you're thinking of Mark (catfishm2). And I wish he and the Justus League were coming too.


 Thanks icehog if I can quote butters from south park "Hell ya I'm a little confused".


----------



## catfish

Now I've got two dates to look forward to. The super herf in May. And the opening of Bass Pro Shops in late April.


----------



## catfish

I have a feeling that it's not going to be too hard spotting Kiwi Michelle. Thats probably going to be like trying to finding a chocolate chip in a bowl of vanilla icecream. I haven't seen too many female cigar smokers. Female cigar smokers are like hens teeth. But as far as I'm concerned their all welcome.


----------



## DonWeb

catfish said:


> probably going to be like trying to finding a chocolate chip in a bowl of vanilla ice cream.


well... i guess -- uh, never mind...


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> well... i guess -- uh, never mind...


:r :r


----------



## catfish

DonWeb said:


> well... i guess -- uh, never mind...


 I just ment that you hardly ever find females that likes cigars. Their rare like diamonds. When you find one you want to hang onto her.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DonWeb said:


> well... i guess -- uh, never mind...


Muwhahahahaha
 


catfish said:


> I just ment that you hardly ever find females that likes cigars. Their rare like diamonds. When you find one you want to hang onto her.


Umm err.....who will be hanging on to me??? BTW - I am a bit of a rough diamond!!:r


----------



## chicagorobusto

Could someone forward me the Info on this get-together. I think that my father-in-law and I would like to go.

Thanks,
Dave


----------



## BigVito

tic


----------



## RenoB

*!ATTENTION!ATTENCION!ACHTUNG!*

Important Public Service Announcement

*MoB Crew sponsors charitable contribution drive for SoCal Ocho*

Each year, organizers of the SoCal herf select a charity worthy of proceeds from their herf, raffle and auction. Last year, a considerable donation was made to an organization for survivors of police and firefighters who died in the line of duty.

Please consider bringing a donation of cigars, lighters, cutters or other paraphernalia to the Mega MoB herf on May 19th. Label your donation appropriately (don't forget your screen name) and either drop it in the box or bring it to me.

If you don't plan on coming, you can still participate by sending your contribution directly to me (pm for addy). I must receive it by Friday June 8 for it to be included in the shipment to SoCal.

Thanks for looking!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

chicagorobusto said:


> Could someone forward me the Info on this get-together. I think that my father-in-law and I would like to go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Don't be so lazy and read the other 554 posts!!! Just kidding!!

In short

Shoeless Joes sportsbar at 4pm http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/

$19 per head for foodies - forwarded to Tom asap - 6pm

Due to the fact that you appear to live in Chicago don't think you will need accomodation info.

But lots of us staying at the Best Western next door so preherfs on Friday nite, Saturday morning/lunchtime and afternoon Tea. Post herf TBA!!


----------



## chicagorobusto

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Don't be so lazy and read the other 554 posts!!! Just kidding!!
> 
> In short
> 
> Shoeless Joes sportsbar at 4pm http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/
> 
> $19 per head for foodies - forwarded to Tom asap - 6pm
> 
> Due to the fact that you appear to live in Chicago don't think you will need accomodation info.
> 
> But lots of us staying at the Best Western next door so preherfs on Friday nite, Saturday morning/lunchtime and afternoon Tea. Post herf TBA!!


Thanks!!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey Kiwi do I still hold the position of being your special personal body guard (; ???

is it still 63days left before its time.. wow time is moving slow.


----------



## icehog3

chicagorobusto said:


> Could someone forward me the Info on this get-together. I think that my father-in-law and I would like to go.
> 
> Thanks,
> Dave


Hi Dave, glad you might make it.

*Everyone who is "thinking" about attending please note.....I have to have a final count and payment before May 1.....please don't just show up on May 19th and try to pay at the door. This is reserved for those who sign up here. The space they give our Gorillas will be proportional to how many have RSVP'ed, so get on the stick before April 30th if you are coming! Thanks!!*


----------



## icehog3

Updated list: chicagrobusto and his Dad are possibiles......

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11.DonWeb
12.Stashu
13.RPB67 *paid*
14.Tristan
15.RS
16. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
19.PDS
20.Andyman
21.Kiwi michelle
22.mmblz
23.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Kiwi do I still hold the position of being your special personal body guard (; ???
> 
> is it still 63days left before its time.. wow time is moving slow.


Depends on how big your gun is and how good you are at using it!:r


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Depends on how big your gun is and how good you are at using it!:r


Damn Booker...you better bring backup...just in case things get outta control :r


----------



## DonWeb

Updated list: chicagrobusto and his Dad are possibiles......

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!)
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11\12.DonWeb _(and Mrs.)_
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17. & 17.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield 
18.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.KingJames (pending release of man parts from GFs grasp)
25.BigVito
26.Bobb
27. & 28.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
29.tech-ninja
30.M1903A1
31.Fluffmeister
32.Bruce
33.Beagle Boy
34.Suprise Guest #1
35.JPH *paid*
36.Trogdor *paid*
37.C From The D
38. joed
39. Chip
40. IBMer
41. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
42. Cindy (Dave's SIL)
43. Salty McGee
44. daveteal
45. Cochise
46. snkbyt
47. catfish

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## replicant_argent

Very jealous, everyone!!!

I won't be able to make it, but I think that the fellas organizing this deserve a round of applause. It isn't easy organizing something like this with as little free time as many of us have these days, and 







There needs to be lots of embarrassing video and pictorial evidence to incriminate the attendees when verifying stories (whether true or tall tales)....


----------



## Tristan

replicant_argent said:


> There needs to be lots of embarrassing video and pictorial evidence to incriminate the attendees when verifying stories (whether true or tall tales)....


Believe me, there will be video :ss


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> I'm seriously considering getting a life-size cardboard cutout made of myself haha. Then It'll be like I'm there!


You really think that is a good idea? I mean, Tom will be there and people will have cameras, and your cardboard cutout has no way to defend himself from the embarassing positions it gets put into. On second thought, a cardboard cutout sounds like a fantastic idea.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Depends on how big your gun is and how good you are at using it!:r


WOW I stepped right into that 1didnt I Lets just say I've been known have laid a few people out with it in the pass Very light trigger be careful with it tho..........



snkbyt said:


> Damn Booker...you better bring backup...just in case things get outta control :r


IceHog will be there so im good


----------



## icehog3

Updated list: Got payments from joed, RenoB and NigelDave today...thank you! 

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)
*


----------



## icehog3

Just a quick public announcement.

A lot of people have been heaping praise on me for putting this together, but I want to make it known that several other members of the MoB Crew are working behind the scenes to make this event all the better! Thanks to them it should be one for the books!

THANKS MoB CREW!!


----------



## snkbyt

BIG THANKS :tu :tu to all involved....up front and behind the scheme of things


----------



## dayplanner

Thanks to all the MoBsters for putting this one together! :tu 

Flight is booked, room is booked, and Tom the check is in the mail! 

Can't wait!  :ss


----------



## backwoods

carbonbased_al said:


> Can't wait!  :ss


Me neither, I haven't had a cigar since Feb 10th:tg

How many days left DETROITPHA357?:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

DonWeb said:


> well... i guess -- uh, never mind...


Umm ahh...crack me up Tony:r


----------



## ky toker

I see there are some wives who will be in attendance. Could you guys either post or PM me the lowdown of what you're wives are planning on doing? Are you making it there around herf time and are they mostly interested in doing to the city stuff?

Thanks,


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> Me neither, I haven't had a cigar since Feb 10th:tg
> 
> How many days left DETROITPHA357?:ss


Not that I'm counting but 62days. I'm not even thinking about it tho. (;


----------



## RPB67

carbonbased_al said:


> Thanks to all the MoBsters for putting this one together! :tu
> 
> Flight is booked, room is booked, and Tom the check is in the mail!
> 
> Can't wait!  :ss


:tpd: Can't wait !


----------



## Puffy69

:tu :tu :tu to all the MoBsters


----------



## hollywood

Hey Booker .... IS IT TIME YET!?  

Tom, the MAW/check go out tmrw!! Thanks again for all your work!!:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WOW I stepped right into that 1didnt I Lets just say I've been known have laid a few people out with it in the pass Very light trigger be careful with it tho..........
> 
> IceHog will be there so im good


Hahaha - I will feel like I am in good hands then!!

I will keep the 'light trigger' in mind!! Does this mean you are trigger happy??


----------



## icehog3

Spoke with Butch and reserved a bigger space today...more Gorilla elbow room!

Our block of rooms at the Best Western at O'Hare is now under "Club Stogie" so tell them that when you book to get our $109 group rate. *Those of you who have already booked at a higher rate can call Carla at the Best Western and have your room adjusted to the group rate. 847-296-4471*

Only 61 more days to wait Booker!


----------



## 68TriShield

Rock Star said:


> :tu :tu :tu to all the MoBsters


Yes you all,thanks for all you are doing behind the scenes!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Spoke with Butch and reserved a bigger space today...more Gorilla elbow room!
> 
> Our block of rooms at the Best Western at O'Hare is now under "Club Stogie" so tell them that when you book to get our $109 group rate. *Those of you who have already booked at a higher rate can call Carla at the Best Western and have your room adjusted to the group rate. 847-296-4471*
> 
> Only 61 more days to wait Booker!


should I get a room


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> should I get a room


if you are coming Friday for the pre-herf too,heck yea!:ss


----------



## RPB67

BigVito said:


> should I get a room


Yes, Its party time in 61 more days.

See if someone will split a room with you.


----------



## BigVito

no need for me to split, unless someone needs too  $109 is peanuts :ss 
Tom go ahead and book it :r


----------



## SaltyMcGee

BigVito said:


> no need for me to split, unless someone needs too  $109 is peanuts :ss
> Tom go ahead and book it :r


Bigvito....I'll split with ya!!


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Important Public Service Announcement
> 
> *MoB Crew sponsors charitable contribution drive for SoCal Ocho*
> 
> Each year, organizers of the SoCal herf select a charity worthy of proceeds from their herf, raffle and auction. Last year, a considerable donation was made to an organization for survivors of police and firefighters who died in the line of duty.
> 
> Please consider bringing a donation of cigars, lighters, cutters or other paraphernalia to the Mega MoB herf on May 19th. Label your donation appropriately (don't forget your screen name) and either drop it in the box or bring it to me.
> 
> If you don't plan on coming, you can still participate by sending your contribution directly to me (pm for addy). I must receive it by Friday June 8 for it to be included in the shipment to SoCal.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


And dont forget to pm me your tshirt sizes


----------



## JPH

SaltyMcGee said:


> Bigvito....I'll split with ya!!


Bigvito ....I can vouch for SaltyMcgee...I have herfed with him a few times..

Salty...I met bigvito last weekend....cool guy...


----------



## BigVito

SaltyMcGee said:


> Bigvito....I'll split with ya!!


PM inbound


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> Bigvito ....I can vouch for SaltyMcgee...I have herfed with him a few times..
> 
> Salty...I met bigvito last weekend....cool guy...


I take it you're back home?
Again thank you for the RyJ It was a great smoke  It was great to meet you Ryan


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> I take it you're back home?
> Again thank you for the RyJ It was a great smoke  It was great to meet you Ryan


Ryan ??..... JPH ? I don't see the connection.....

Yeah it took me 8hrs to get home due to traffic it was miserable...herfin was fun though man


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> Bigvito ....I can vouch for SaltyMcgee...I have herfed with him a few times..
> 
> Salty...I met bigvito last weekend....cool guy...


Yeah, I can vouch for JPH vouching for me. I wash daily, and stopped the whole serial killer thing years ago! :tu :tu


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> Ryan ??..... JPH ? I don't see the connection.....
> 
> Yeah it took me 8hrs to get home due to traffic it was miserable...herfin was fun though man












It was a short quick night. but fun. little warning you're on a list


----------



## BigVito

SaltyMcGee said:


> Yeah, I can vouch for JPH vouching for me. I wash daily, and stopped the whole serial killer thing years ago! :tu :tu


thats good I only wash weekly now. :tg


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> no need for me to split, unless someone needs too  $109 is peanuts :ss
> Tom go ahead and book it :r


We are doing our own booking Perry...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> We are doing our own booking Perry...


it was worth a shot


----------



## DETROITPHA357

hollywood;829748[B said:


> ]Hey Booker .... IS IT TIME YET!?  [/B]
> Tom, the MAW/check go out tmrw!! Thanks again for all your work!!:tu


Nope not yet:c



Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hahaha - I will feel like I am in good hands then!!
> 
> I will keep the 'light trigger' in mind!! *Does this mean you are trigger happy??*


LOL very, if its pulled right


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Nope not yet:c
> 
> LOL very, if its pulled right


Boy, this headed south fast.....pun intended.:w


----------



## JPH

BigVito said:


> It was a short quick night. but fun. little warning you're on a list


LOL.....nice pic....I'm slow


----------



## snkbyt

working out the details....looking good so far :tu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> no need for me to split, unless someone needs too $109 is peanuts
> Tom go ahead and book it





68TriShield said:


> We are doing our own booking Perry...


Yup....I'm booking the big room....yer on yer own for the sleeping room. :r


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Yup....I'm booking the big room....yer on yer own for the sleeping room. :r


Can we sleep in the big room? :r

BTW is Queen Jim able to come for sure?


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Can we sleep in the big room? :r
> 
> BTW is Queen Jim able to come for sure?


Only Vic can sleep in the big room....

Payments from IBMer and Suprise guest #1 arrived today....thanks!


----------



## icehog3

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## rumballs

my check is on the way...


----------



## MikeZ

I haven't been on the forum much lately, but a shout out to IceHog for sending me a PM about this thread. 

I'm in. Tom, I've got your address. Money will be sent along shortly...unless of course there's a quick meet up for a cigar and an exchange of sheckles in the near future?

The list of noteables is long - all of you are noteables by the way - this one is going to go down in CS history for sure. Can't wait to light it up with you all.

-Mike


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yup....I'm booking the big room....yer on yer own for the sleeping room. :r


thats fine, I don't mind that:tu


----------



## RPB67

Looks like we will be over 50 by the weekend ! :tu 

This is going to be Epic. 

Tristan better take some extra tapes.:r


----------



## kenstogie

$h!ucks why do I always have to work????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

60days left just in case anyone wanted2know  I know the wait is hard but yall just hang on n there & have a lil patience......


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 60days left just in case anyone wanted2know  I know the wait is hard but yall just hang on n there & have a lil patience......


Are you sure. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Are you sure. :r


ok 59days & a lot of hrs  but whose keeping track?


----------



## Cochise

MikeZ said:


> I haven't been on the forum much lately, but a shout out to IceHog for sending me a PM about this thread.
> 
> I'm in. Tom, I've got your address. Money will be sent along shortly...unless of course there's a quick meet up for a cigar and an exchange of sheckles in the near future?
> 
> The list of noteables is long - all of you are noteables by the way - this one is going to go down in CS history for sure. Can't wait to light it up with you all.
> 
> -Mike


I've been trying to arrange a meeting with Tom for that purpose as well.

We're looking at next Mon. or Tue. as possibilities.

Right now we're talking about Habana Cigar House by Woodfield.

I just heard some good things about La Dolce Vita in Bartlett today. I've eaten there but I never smoked there (but the lounge is quite inviting)


----------



## MikeZ

Cochise said:


> I've been trying to arrange a meeting with Tom for that purpose as well.
> 
> We're looking at next Mon. or Tue. as possibilities.
> 
> Right now we're talking about Habana Cigar House by Woodfield.
> 
> I just heard some good things about La Dolce Vita in Bartlett today. I've eaten there but I never smoked there (but the lounge is quite inviting)


Cochise,

A cigar meet at Habana House would be great. Please keep me posted if this comes to pass.

I've eaten at La Dolce Vita a couple of times. Nice vibe - OK food. I haven't spent any time in the lounge yet.

-Mike


----------



## icehog3

Cochise and MikeZ....looks like Monday may work for me, assuming this cold I have gets better and not worse. Let's try to iron out the details. 
*Edit: Just found out I may have a playoff game Monday night, so if we do Monday, can we do an early afternoon thing? *

*The List[/SIZE]*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

59days or 58days +hrs.. 4those that's counting.


----------



## rumballs

Just for Tom - note the title of the cd as well as what song it has on it...

http://www.emusic.com/album/10890/10890907.html


----------



## snkbyt

work approved time off (like that made a difference), room booked, flight being aranged....and awaiting PM from Tom w/addy for the $$ for the chow line

Cost of Room $109
Flt to ORD $250
Chow Line $19

HERF'n in Chicago w/friends on a Saturday night..........................PRICELESS


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> work approved time off (like that made a difference), room booked, flight being aranged....and awaiting PM from Tom w/addy for the $$ for the chow line
> 
> Cost of Room $109
> Flt to ORD $250
> Chow Line $19
> 
> HERF'n in Chicago w/friends on a Saturday night..........................PRICELESS


:r That was right on time.


----------



## DonJefe

The List[/size]
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 paid
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) paid
7.backwoods paid
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 paid
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield paid
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy
33.Suprise Guest #1 paid
34.JPH paid
35.Trogdor paid
36.C From The D
37. joed paid
38. Chip
39. IBMer paid
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)paid
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
49. DonJefe bringing wife and her friend

Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)

Room is booked!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

That is so awsome Jefe!


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> Just for Tom - note the title of the cd as well as what song it has on it...
> 
> http://www.emusic.com/album/10890/10890907.html


That would make this baby crazy!!  :bx :mn


----------



## icehog3

Awesome Jeff!! WOO HOO!! Non-Non-Herf!!!

Got payments from beagle boy and Bobb today...thanks guys!!

*The List[/SIZE]*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3* paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods* paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy *paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## snkbyt

*Don't see "MaduroFan" aka Bill on the list yet*


----------



## ky toker

The room is booked. We're coming up.

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 paid
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) paid
7.backwoods paid
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 paid
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield paid
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb paid
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy paid
33.Suprise Guest #1 paid
34.JPH paid
35.Trogdor paid
36.C From The D
37. joed paid
38. Chip
39. IBMer paid
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)paid
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend 
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy)


----------



## Puffy69

room is booked:tu


----------



## JPH

Rock Star said:


> room is booked:tu


called and got the discount....no prob


----------



## DonJefe

Does this place have any idea what is coming?!:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> Does this place have any idea what is coming?!:ss


i dont know about the place but the waitstaff has a chance to have a very good couple days!


----------



## ky toker

DonJefe said:


> Does this place have any idea what is coming?!:ss


Did you get a smoking room?


----------



## backwoods

ky toker said:


> The room is booked. We're coming up.
> 
> 53. ky toker
> 54. toker's boss (Brandy)


awesome:ss

cant wait!:tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonJefe said:


> Does this place have any idea what is coming?!:ss


I booked my room across the freeway - 40-50 odd cigar smoking FOGs? Going to need some fresh air to get any sleep! (OK, really its all the business trips, nice comps)


----------



## JPH

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy *paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH *paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. *Rockstar*....don't worry Freddy I'll add your name...


----------



## dayplanner

JPH said:


> *The List*
> 1.carbonbased_al
> 2.Blueface
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357
> 5.Maurice
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
> 13.Stashu
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan
> 16.RS
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor
> 20.PDS
> 21.Andyman
> 22.Kiwi michelle
> 23.mmblz
> 24.BigVito
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> 28.tech-ninja
> 29.M1903A1
> 30.Fluffmeister
> 31.Bruce
> 32.Beagle Boy *paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH *paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
> 41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
> 42. Salty McGee
> 43. daveteal
> 44. Cochise
> 45. snkbyt
> 46. catfish
> 47. drevim
> 48. MikeZ
> 50. DonJefe
> 51. DonJefe's Deb
> 52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
> 53. ky toker
> 54. toker's boss (Brandy)
> 55. *Rockstar*....don't worry Freddy I'll add your name...


Damn, Freddy gets on the list twice?


----------



## JPH

carbonbased_al said:


> Damn, Freddy gets on the list twice?


well... he is a Rockstar.....


----------



## dayplanner

JPH said:


> well... he is a Rockstar.....


Well, he may have the 16th and 55th spot, but i'm still first on the list :tu


----------



## JPH

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy)

sorry for the mix up....


----------



## dayplanner

JPH said:


> sorry for the mix up....


I was just joking around with ya! My bad!!!!!


----------



## JPH

carbonbased_al said:


> I was just joking around with ya! My bad!!!!!


Lol....Just making the list right :tu


----------



## ky toker

backwoods said:


> awesome:ss
> 
> cant wait!:tu


Just look for the guy with the sax.  The wife staying home?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

snkbyt said:


> work approved time off (like that made a difference), room booked, flight being aranged....and awaiting PM from Tom w/addy for the $$ for the chow line
> 
> Cost of Room $109
> Flt to ORD $250
> Chow Line $19
> 
> HERF'n in Chicago w/friends on a Saturday night..........................PRICELESS


Cost of room NZ$167
Flt to ORD NZ$2240
Chow line NZ$26.00 (going for the $1 taco as well)

Cost of Divorce........TBA :r

I am SOOOOO looking forward to this!! Everytime another name gets added it makes it all the more worth it!! I can't believe I am gonna be able to pull the ears of some cheeky little buggers that have given me stick over the last few months and meet the people who have become good friends that I am yet to lay eyes on!!

I never want to push time along as I know how precious time can be .......but for flucks sake ------- BRING ON MEGAMOB!!


----------



## backwoods

ky toker said:


> Just look for the guy with the sax.  The wife staying home?


I usually dont go to HERFs looking for sax:tg

Ya...the wife is staying home. she doesnt have an appreciation for the finer things. thats why she married me


----------



## BigVito

where is this in regards to shoeless joes?

Wingate Inn - Arlington Heights


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> where is this in regards to shoeless joes?
> 
> Wingate Inn - Arlington Heights


Joes is attached to the BW Perry if that helps...


----------



## RPB67

Booker....How many more days ???


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Joes is attached to the BW Perry if that helps...


Very helpful, thank you. I was looking at being really cheap. When is the pre herf? I planned on coming down for that and going back then coming down for the herf and leaving Sunday.


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> Well, he may have the 16th and 55th spot, but i'm still first on the list :tu


indeed you are my friend...

Can we get a list of folks coming in on Friday?
The Trishields (am) 3
The Hollywoods (aft) 2
Anyone else coming Friday?
Please add your name and # of people...


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> Very helpful, thank you. I was looking at being really cheap. When is the pre herf? I planned on coming down for that and going back then coming down for the herf and leaving Sunday.


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=833853&postcount=649


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> indeed you are my friend...
> 
> Can we get a list of folks coming in on Friday?
> The Trishields (am) 3
> The Hollywoods (aft) 2
> Anyone else coming Friday?
> Please add your name and # of people...


Sounds like a TV show, The Trishields in Hollywood. It just may if Tristan is rolling that night !


----------



## Tristan

Friday Pre-Herf Bastages

1-3: The Trishields (am) 3
4-5: The Hollywoods (aft) 2
6-7: The Tristan's (late PM) 2 (coming in afternoon, going to see a concert, probably down for hanging out late pm)


----------



## BigVito

looking into Friday :tu 

Room is booked opted for the king bed and smoking


----------



## tech-ninja

Friday Pre-Herf Bastages

1-3: The Trishields (am) 3
4-5: The Hollywoods (aft) 2
6-7: The Tristan's (late PM) 2 
8: Tech-Ninja - Prolly noonish


----------



## BigVito

I get off of work at 1430, Its about a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

1-3: The Trishields (am) 3
4-5: The Hollywoods (aft) 2
6-7: The Tristan's (late PM) 2 
8: Tech-Ninja - Prolly noonish[/quote]
9. Big Vito (early eve)?
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3: The Trishields (am) 3
4-5: The Hollywoods (aft) 2
6-7: The Tristan's (late PM) 2 
8: Tech-Ninja - Prolly noonish[/quote]
9. Big Vito (early eve)?
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)


----------



## dayplanner

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3: The Trishields (am) 3
> 4-5: The Hollywoods (aft) 2
> 6-7: The Tristan's (late PM) 2
> 8: Tech-Ninja - Prolly noonish



9. Big Vito (early eve)?
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)[/QUOTE]

I'll probably be at the hotel around 9ish if anybody is gonna be around.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

My god....this herf is so big, we need a pre-herf herf thread in the herf section for the the pre-herf herf.




















herf


----------



## snkbyt

carbonbased_al said:


> 9. Big Vito (early eve)?
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)[/color][/size]


I'll probably be at the hotel around 9ish if anybody is gonna be around.[/quote]

:ss :tu 
11. Snkbyt (mid-day)
12. MaduroFan (mid-afternoon


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3: The Trishields - (am) 3
4-5: The Hollywoods - (aft) 2
6-7: The Tristan's - (late PM) 2 
8: Tech-Ninja - (mid day)
9. Big Vito - (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle -(late eve)
11. Snkbyt - (mid day)
12. Madurofan - (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty - (late eve)


----------



## icehog3

*The List*[/SIZE]
1.carbonbased_al
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3: The Trishields - (am) 3
> 4-5: The Hollywoods - (aft) 2
> 6-7: The Tristan's - (late PM) 2
> 8: Tech-Ninja - (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito - (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle -(late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt - (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan - (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty - (late eve)


Myself and Suprise guest #1 should be hooking up with you all the evening of Friday the 18th as well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Booker....How many more days ???


57-58days & not counting..


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> 9. Big Vito (early eve)?
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)[/COLOR][/SIZE]


I'll probably be at the hotel around 9ish if anybody is gonna be around.[/QUOTE]

With bells on Joe,follow the aromatic smoke...:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Were trying 2get down there friday morning 2get our passports taken care of. 

Dose anyone know the loc where we will b taken care of this @.


----------



## ky toker

backwoods said:


> I usually dont go to HERFs looking for sax:tg


Who you tryin' to kid.  


> Ya...the wife is staying home. she doesnt have an appreciation for the finer things. thats why she married me


The wives have something in common. Although, it sometimes works to our favor. :ss

This thing is massive. This hotel won't be standing come Monday.


----------



## Beagle Boy

icehog3 said:


> Myself and Suprise guest #1 should be hooking up with you all the evening of Friday the 18th as well.


I'll poke my head in about 9:30 PM


----------



## snkbyt

where is the Friday AM Brunch HERF? BW outside? or some where else?


----------



## backwoods

ky toker said:


> This thing is massive. This hotel won't be standing come Monday.


Should we have a contest on how many times we set the smoke alarms off :bl


----------



## Twill413

I will be there Friday as well, haven't decided what time yet...gonna shoot for around dinner time.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Were trying 2get down there friday morning 2get our passports taken care of.
> 
> Dose anyone know the loc where we will b taken care of this @.


I'm lost, Booker....


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Were trying 2get down there friday morning 2get our passports taken care of.
> 
> Dose anyone know the loc where we will b taken care of this @.


a passport to go to Chicago huh Booker? Hmm...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I'm lost, Booker....


I hear Chicago is the place where u can get your passport in 1day. That suspose to be the headquarters????


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> a passport to go to Chicago huh Booker? Hmm...


LOL Yall dont understand my way of talking yet :r 
Im want to take of my getting my passport while in chicago so I dont have to pay for the shipping. I hear it's a 1day deal. Any help with this info.


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL Yall dont understand my way of talking yet :r
> Im want to take of my getting my passport while in chicago so I dont have to pay for the shipping. I hear it's a 1day deal. Any help with this info.


i follow you now,you should be able to find it online.I hear passports are a bitch to get right now with the new laws.As in a long wait....
Your coming to my house to to herf in April right?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> i follow you now,you should be able to find it online.I hear passports are a bitch to get right now with the new laws.As in a long wait....
> Your coming to my house to to herf in April right?


I might have been mistaken, I should be that way from May 6th to the 15th. If the offer is still open I'll be more than happen to come that way:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I might have been mistaken, I should be that way from May 6th to the 15th. If the offer is still open I'll be more than happen to come that way:ss


Well then we just have to put together a herf for you  then herf again on the 19th!


----------



## JPH

Special Herf gars are in....Oh baby....can you smell em'....???


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> Special Herf gars are in....Oh baby....can you smell em'....???


Yea they smell like :BS ...but the good kind


----------



## 68TriShield

JPH said:


> Special Herf gars are in....Oh baby....can you smell em'....???


Do tell...


----------



## JPH

Twill413 said:


> Yea they smell like :BS ...but the good kind


I love me some :BS


----------



## Bobb

JPH said:


> I love me some :BS


So you got some Acid Blondies?


----------



## JPH

Bobb said:


> So you got some Acid Blondies?


damn...my plan is foiled


----------



## Bobb

JPH said:


> damn...my plan is foiled


:r :r sorry bro


----------



## Twill413

For the record, my goal is to have a picture with everyone there. Look for me, I will be the short haired college kid running around with his camera.


----------



## RPB67

This is shaping up to be a wild time. 

Looks like a photo chop contest may be in order after the herf.


----------



## JPH

Twill413 said:


> For the record, my goal is to have a picture with everyone there. Look for me, I will be the short haired college kid running around with his camera.


....I fit that description exactly


----------



## Bobb

JPH said:


> ....I fit that description exactly


me too


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields - (am) 3
4-5. The Hollywoods - (aft) 2
6-7. The Tristan's - (late PM) 2 
8. Tech-Ninja - (mid day)
9. Big Vito - (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle -(late eve)
11. Snkbyt - (mid day)
12. Madurofan - (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty - (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)


----------



## Twill413

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields - (am) 3
> 4-5. The Hollywoods - (aft) 2
> 6-7. The Tristan's - (late PM) 2
> 8. Tech-Ninja - (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito - (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle -(late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt - (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan - (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty - (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)


I very excite. Can't wait to say ellllllllllooooo to you and everyone else,


----------



## backwoods

RPB67 said:


> Looks like a photo chop contest may be in order after the herf.


 .


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Well then we just have to put together a herf for you  then herf again on the 19th!


WOW just 4me (; I'm waiting 4my training date conformation and ill let u know. 
PS My out-of-town request was granted (; I'm clear to make the chi-town trip. now all u nees to do get old IceHog my money & a room.(; 58-57days to go. Were probley going to be down there friday morning trying 2get our passports. Can't wait ta meet yall.


----------



## icehog3

Payments today from VS, catfish and M1903A1...thanks guys!

*The List*[/SIZE]
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
Mrs. Blueface
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## DonWeb

DETROITPHA357 said:


> chi-town papers will save me some ill benjamins....


 I'm going to try and get a passport while i'm in Chicago, and hopefully save some money in the proposition.



DETROITPHA357 said:


> my peeps say it'll take a minute...


i've been told, by a friend, that i can get a 1 day turn around.



DETROITPHA357 said:


> can i get a shout-out...


Does anyone here have any information that might help me.
~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
Hope this helps Booker?  

57 and a wake-up


----------



## catfish

backwoods said:


> Should we have a contest on how many times we set the smoke alarms off :bl


 Whats the over/under on the fire alarms?


----------



## icehog3

DonWeb said:


> I'm going to try and get a passport while i'm in Chicago, and hopefully save some money in the proposition.
> 
> i've been told, by a friend, that i can get a 1 day turn around.
> 
> Does anyone here have any information that might help me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hope this help Booker?
> 
> 57 and a wake-up


DonWeb....translating Detroit speak for over a decade.  :r


----------



## catfish

DonWeb said:


> I'm going to try and get a passport while i'm in Chicago, and hopefully save some money in the proposition.
> 
> i've been told, by a friend, that i can get a 1 day turn around.
> 
> Does anyone here have any information that might help me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hope this help Booker?
> 
> 57 and a wake-up


 Just call george ryan, he still might have connections in the document biz. You can get anything in chi-town you just have to have the right political connections. Just remember the old saying "vote early, vote often".


----------



## catfish

What time are we looking to starting this thing?


----------



## icehog3

catfish said:


> What time are we looking to starting this thing?


Official Herf is at 1600 Hrs.


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Official Herf is at 1600 Hrs.


I wonder if Booker knows how many hours until then.


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> I wonder if Booker knows how many hours until then.


I'd put a paycheck on it.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> I'd put a paycheck on it.


and another one on that he couldn't type the answer out on the keyboard...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> I'm going to try and get a passport while i'm in Chicago, and hopefully save some money in the proposition.
> 
> i've been told, by a friend, that i can get a 1 day turn around.
> 
> Does anyone here have any information that might help me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hope this helps Booker?
> 
> 57 and a wake-up


LOL Even tho theres a age difference I really think DonWeb understands me (; Guess I'm goina have 2hang out with him the entire time(;


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> I wonder if Booker knows how many hours until then.


1386 hrs & 2mins.  but who's counting....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I'd put a paycheck on it.


Put ya check up u don't need it, this 1is on me


----------



## RenoB

JPH said:


> ....I fit that description exactly


so where exactly are those pics from last Saturday?


----------



## daveteal

dO YOU THINK IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA TO BRING IN CIGARS OF OUR OWN SAY FOUR OR FIVE STICKS EACH AND HAVE ONE OF THE HOSTS DIVIDE THEM UP FOR OUR OWN RAFFLES ? NOT EXCLUDING THE SOCAL OCHO DONATION . JUST A SUGGESTION FOR A LITTLE FUN OF OUR OWN.:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

???????

Is it time yet?


----------



## tech-ninja

DonWeb said:


> I'm going to try and get a passport while i'm in Chicago, and hopefully save some money in the proposition.
> 
> i've been told, by a friend, that i can get a 1 day turn around.
> 
> Does anyone here have any information that might help me.
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> Hope this helps Booker?
> 
> 57 and a wake-up


:r :r :r

That is too funny. Reminds me of that "Boo got shot" radio segment that went around years ago.

Made my day. Thanks. :tu


----------



## Cochise

daveteal said:


> dO YOU THINK IT WOULD BE A GOOD IDEA TO BRING IN CIGARS OF OUR OWN SAY FOUR OR FIVE STICKS EACH AND HAVE ONE OF THE HOSTS DIVIDE THEM UP FOR OUR OWN RAFFLES ? NOT EXCLUDING THE SOCAL OCHO DONATION . JUST A SUGGESTION FOR A LITTLE FUN OF OUR OWN.:tu


That would be cool.

or a white elephant exchange

or a blind grab bag

or I'll even run a bingo jackpot game.

Let's get the sticks flying...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

tech-ninja said:


> :r
> 
> That is too funny. Reminds me of that "Boo got shot" radio segment that went around years ago.
> 
> Made my day. Thanks. :tu


It wasnt that funny:tg r) Ok I laughed my azz off when I read it.:bn


----------



## 68TriShield

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields - (am) 3
> 4-5. The Hollywoods - (aft) 2
> 6-7. The Tristan's - (late PM) 2
> 8. Tech-Ninja - (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito - (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle -(late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt - (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan - (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty - (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)


bump for friday...


----------



## BigVito

thinking of taking a half day for Friday, but early eve is good,I can stay until 7 or 8 then off to home then back Saturday early afternoon :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> thinking of taking a half day for Friday, but early eve is good,I can stay until 7 or 8 then off to home then back Saturday early afternoon :tu


oh i see...7 or 8. Thats am right?:ss


----------



## BigVito

I wish :hn stupid work 



68TriShield said:


> oh i see...7 or 8. Thats am right?:ss


----------



## Blueface

Tom,
Was waiting to know about Mrs. Blueface.
Her flight is now booked as of a few minutes ago.
Will send you check this weekend for both us.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

How close is all this to Midway Airport? I may just fly in instead of making the drive.


----------



## 68TriShield

4WheelVFR said:


> How close is all this to Midway Airport? I may just fly in instead of making the drive.


its at O'Hare Ray...


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> its at _OHareRay_...


Isn't that the comm. lady in Star Trek?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

68TriShield said:


> its at O'Hare Ray...


I'll be flying out of small local airport, and they go to Midway, not Ohare.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> bump for friday...


Well my request 4 friday was granted so ill be there friday. I should be all day getting my passport stuff so afyer that I'm free unless some young lady ask me 4directions (; then ill c yall sometime late saturday.


----------



## icehog3

Payment today from The Professor...thanks Darrel!

Ray, Midway is probably an hour away in normal traffic.

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan
56. Mrs. Blueface

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Was waiting to know about Mrs. Blueface.
> Her flight is now booked as of a few minutes ago.
> Will send you check this weekend for both us.


Hey Carlos

You guys coming for the preherf Friday night??


----------



## RPB67

I wish I could have been there for Friday Night.

I will have to double up on Saturday.


----------



## BigVito

do get me understanding, the pre herf starts at 7am?


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

BigVito said:


> do get me understanding, the pre herf starts at 7am?


ummm eerrrr - that is pretty keen, cigar with ya wheaties!!

The Friday preherf looks like starting early evening. A few of us won't be arriving in till around 9pm on Friday.

Saturdays preherf will start when everyone gets their lazy butts out of bed I presume!!


----------



## BigVito

Kiwi Michelle said:


> ummm eerrrr - that is pretty keen, cigar with ya wheaties!!
> 
> The Friday preherf looks like starting early evening. A few of us won't be arriving in till around 9pm on Friday.
> 
> Saturdays preherf will start when everyone gets their lazy butts out of bed I presume!!


:r thanks. unfortunately I will miss some on the pre herf


----------



## RPB67

Kiwi Michelle said:


> ummm eerrrr - that is pretty keen, cigar with ya wheaties!!
> 
> The Friday preherf looks like starting early evening. A few of us won't be arriving in till around 9pm on Friday.
> 
> Saturdays preherf will start when everyone gets their lazy butts out of bed I presume!!


I will be there for the Saturday one.


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey Carlos
> 
> You guys coming for the preherf Friday night??


Should be able to.
I will be there already from the 13th for two weeks.
Wife will be coming in on Thursday evening and leave Sunday as I stay there for an additional week.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Should be able to.
> I will be there already from the 13th for two weeks.
> Wife will be coming in on Thursday evening and leave Sunday as I stay there for an additional week.


Hey IceHog is there anywhere I can get myself & Blueface some or a case of 6grapes 4the herf. (ok its all about me, I'm just using a senior gorilla name) Hope it works (;


----------



## daveteal

4WheelVFR said:


> How close is all this to Midway Airport? I may just fly in instead of making the drive.


driving by taxi will take about 45 to 50 min.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey IceHog is there anywhere I can get myself & Blueface some or a case of 6grapes 4the herf. (ok its all about me, I'm just using a senior gorilla name) Hope it works (;


I don't know if they have 6 Grapes at Shoeless Joe's Booker, and I think they will frown on outside liquor. Maybe we could have some in one of the rooms to sneak in, pre-herf with, or post-herf with.

P.S.....Never had (or heard of before right now) Graham's 6 Grapes Port, so I am not sure if they sell it in Chicago or not. Internet search didn't help, maybe some other Chicago Gorilla will know.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)

Anyone else planning on being there for the Friday preherf??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I don't know if they have 6 Grapes at Shoeless Joe's Booker, and I think they will frown on outside liquor. Maybe we could have some in one of the rooms to sneak in, pre-herf with, or post-herf with.
> 
> P.S.....Never had (or heard of before right now) Graham's 6 Grapes Port, so I am not sure if they sell it in Chicago or not. Internet search didn't help, maybe some other Chicago Gorilla will know.


Cool no prob, I have a store near chicago I order from they usually carry every & if they don't have it they'll get it. That's some good stuff Blueface introduce me2 ill make sure u get some. its addictive tho be very careful with it. Myself along with maurice's $$ should b n the mail sometime this week.


----------



## icehog3

Eight weeks out....Who else is coming?  Please let us know soon!

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan
56. Mrs. Blueface

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*[/QUOTE]


----------



## snkbyt

check in mail......


----------



## DonWeb

the 19th..... May ????? uhh, damn guys:

- i'm washin' my hair that weekend. and, um...my back has been acting up... and, besides, i don't have a thing to wear.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
check's in the mail, murph.


----------



## Bigwaved

DonWeb said:


> the 19th..... May ????? uhh, damn guys:
> 
> - i'm washin' my hair that weekend. and, um...my back has been acting up... and, besides, i don't have a thing to wear.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> check's in the mail, murph.


This is your practice run for part two...


----------



## tech-ninja

Twill413 and I are splitting a room. We can have up to 4 people in the room.
We are fine with adding two more people as that makes it cheaper for everyone. Let me know if you are looking to room with anyone and save a few bucks! We are staying friday and saturday night.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

tech-ninja said:


> Twill413 and I are splitting a room. We can have up to 4 people in the room.
> We are fine with adding two more people as that makes it cheaper for everyone. Let me know if you are looking to room with anyone and save a few bucks! We are staying friday and saturday night.


giveme a week & ill let ya know.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> the 19th..... May ????? uhh, damn guys:
> 
> - i'm washin' my hair that weekend. and, um...my back has been acting up... and, besides, i don't have a thing to wear.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> check's in the mail, murph.


I didn't think u had any hair (; (oh that's me)


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I didn't think u had any hair (; (oh that's me)


Me to ! :r


----------



## Beagle Boy

sounds like an old Gallager line (the one who smashed watermelons), didn't he used to say something about why wash it if it’s going to fall off anyway?


----------



## BigVito

tech-ninja said:


> Twill413 and I are splitting a room. We can have up to 4 people in the room.
> We are fine with adding two more people as that makes it cheaper for everyone. Let me know if you are looking to room with anyone and save a few bucks! We are staying friday and saturday night.


damn If I had known this. If you don't get 4 people I might split Friday :tu


----------



## icehog3

Received payment today from mmblz and madurofan, along with tres choice smokes...thanks Bill! And yes, I do accept cash, but prefer food stamps. 

*The List*
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Me to ! :r


:r :r


----------



## Dux

Added my name to the list 

1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface
57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo)

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## icehog3

Dux said:


> Added my name to the list


Nice!!


----------



## Tristan

Dux said:


> Added my name to the list





icehog3 said:


> Nice!!


Very Niiice! I liiiike! I look forward to herf with you!


----------



## Twill413

Tom, Checks in the mail.


----------



## RPB67

Good Dux !

Glad you are coming.


----------



## Dux

RPB67 said:


> Good Dux !
> 
> Glad you are coming.


I'm very excited


----------



## Dux

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. Dux/Doug (Late morning)
> 
> Anyone else planning on being there for the Friday preherf??


Cant wait :tu


----------



## icehog3

I forgot to acknowledge Trsitan and Danielle's PP payment...thanks...Wah Wah Wee Wah!! 

*The List *

1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.PDS
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface
57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo)
58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## 68TriShield

Hows Icehog3 Bank and Trust holding up Tom?

Lets get this man paid up people!

PLEASE!!!


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> Hows Icehog3 Bank and Trust holding up Tom?
> 
> Lets get this man paid up people!
> 
> PLEASE!!!


payment sent by USPS Snail Mail....should arrive by weeks end


----------



## Jbailey

I will find out tomorrow if I can make it to the herf. I hope I can!


----------



## Tristan

icehog3 said:


> I forgot to acknowledge Trsitan and Danielle's PP payment...thanks...Wah Wah Wee Wah!!


I am very excite! :tu


----------



## BigVito

pp?


icehog3 said:


> I forgot to acknowledge Trsitan and Danielle's PP payment...thanks...Wah Wah Wee Wah!!
> 
> *The List *
> 
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357
> 5.Maurice
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
> 13.Stashu
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.RS
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.PDS
> 21.Andyman
> 22.Kiwi michelle
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> 28.tech-ninja
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister
> 31.Bruce
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
> 41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
> 42. Salty McGee
> 43. daveteal
> 44. Cochise
> 45. snkbyt
> 46. catfish *paid*
> 47. drevim
> 48. MikeZ
> 50. DonJefe
> 51. DonJefe's Deb
> 52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
> 53. ky toker
> 54. toker's boss (Brandy)
> 55. Madurofan *paid*
> 56. Mrs. Blueface
> 57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo)
> 58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from
> Brandon
> Suprsie Guest #3
> chicagorobusto and Dad
> King James (getting permission)*


----------



## Tristan

BigVito said:


> pp?


Yes, we paid in PP; a half gallon a piece; Tom likes to mix the PP with his stoli for a wicked drink that is right for any time! :r :r


----------



## BigVito

yummy :ss


----------



## tech-ninja

Tristan said:


> I am very excite! :tu


I am very excite too! I am also stoke and thrill! :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

tech-ninja said:


> I am very excite too! I am also stoke and thrill! :r


Hahahaha - I am all stoke and thrill too!!

(i hope that means that you are excited and not something that i don't know)

how many sleeps now booker??


----------



## Twill413

tech-ninja said:


> I am very excite too! I am also stoke and thrill! :r


This herf is NOT going to be awesome

NOT!


----------



## icehog3

Now now Tony...this is not the Non-Herf...so this one will be awesome!!!

Got payments from pds tech-ninja and Dux today...thanks Paul, Stewart and Doug...Can't wait 52 more days!!!

*The List *

1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface
57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
King James (getting permission)*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> how many sleeps now booker??[/COLOR][/SIZE]


52 wake ups (unless u cant sleep)o 
Can't sleep.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Can't wait 52 more days!!!


1248 hrs:al :ss p :bl 2go


----------



## Pablo

68TriShield said:


> indeed you are my friend...
> 
> Can we get a list of folks coming in on Friday?
> The Trishields (am) 3
> The Hollywoods (aft) 2
> Anyone else coming Friday?
> Please add your name and # of people...


I am likely driving down...so I will get there sometime Friday night.


----------



## 68TriShield

pds said:


> I am likely driving down...so I will get there sometime Friday night.


We'll be looking for you Brother


----------



## 68TriShield

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS(Paul) (Fri.eve)


----------



## King James

Well everyone its pretty much official that I cannot make it. If anyone is arriving on thursday (doubtful) I would be willing to drive down to IL for a smoke or two. Feel really crappy that I can't make it but I'll be there in spirit and will smoke one saturday night in sunny Florida. Darrel, if you bring your Mac I can iChat w/ you fools or talk on skype... that is if the herf spot is a hot spot (for wi-fi that is)


----------



## Twill413

King James said:


> Well everyone its pretty much official that I cannot make it. If anyone is arriving on thursday (doubtful) I would be willing to drive down to IL for a smoke or two. Feel really crappy that I can't make it but I'll be there in spirit and will smoke one saturday night in sunny Florida. Darrel, if you bring your Mac I can iChat w/ you fools or talk on skype... that is if the herf spot is a hot spot (for wi-fi that is)


Sucks to hear that Jim. Maybe you will get "kidnapped" the night before your trip. I hear that Oak Creek/ Franklin area is pretty dangerous that time of year.


----------



## Dux

68TriShield said:


> Kiwi Michelle said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS(Paul) (Fri.eve)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I will be there
Click to expand...


----------



## Dux

King James said:


> Well everyone its pretty much official that I cannot make it. If anyone is arriving on thursday (doubtful) I would be willing to drive down to IL for a smoke or two. Feel really crappy that I can't make it but I'll be there in spirit and will smoke one saturday night in sunny Florida. Darrel, if you bring your Mac I can iChat w/ you fools or talk on skype... that is if the herf spot is a hot spot (for wi-fi that is)


Bummer Bro, sorry you can't make it..

Doug/Dux


----------



## icehog3

Sorry you can't make it Jim, you will be there in spirit...we will smoke one for ya.

Payments came today from Chip and DonWeb...thanks guys, and thank you for the generous contribution Chip, it is sincerely appreciated.  Tony, are you coming solo now? I thought the Mrs. might becoming...is she just bailing on the stinky herf?

*The List *

1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface
57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
jbailey
*


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> Tony, are you coming solo now? I thought the Mrs. might becoming...is she just bailing on the stinky herf?


dammit, i thought if i sent $6 , we would call it even.

my daughter lives in chi-town. so the misses will be in and out, of her own accord.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> I'm going 2pay my way along with Booker's way..


Thxs DonWeb Your a great guy (;


----------



## Twill413

DonWeb said:


> dammit, i thought if i sent $6 , we would call it even.
> 
> my daughter lives in chi-town. so the misses will be in and out, of her own accord.


Tom, sent you a PM about the $. Seems this may clear it up, just wanted to make sure you didn't get the two Tony's confused again. That sure is some snail mail.


----------



## catfish

Dux said:


> Bummer Bro, sorry you can't make it..
> 
> Doug/Dux


 Sorry to hear that you can't make it. It sounds like it's going to be a fun night.


----------



## Jbailey

I'm in! 
My schedule worked out for a trip to Chicago. I will need your address Icehog so I can send you a check. Was it $19 for the food?


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Tom, sent you a PM about the $. Seems this may clear it up, just wanted to make sure you didn't get the two Tony's confused again. That sure is some snail mail.


Yes, I screwed up again!! The check I got was from Twill Tony....Tony DW, I do NOT have your check yet...I sent you a PM to clear up the misunderstanding and give you my thoughts... 

jbailey, I will send you the address...$19 a head for chow. Glad you can make it!


----------



## icehog3

*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface
57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
59. jbailey

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> *The List *​
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357
> 5.Maurice
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413 *paid*
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
> 13.Stashu
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.RS
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.pds *paid*
> 21.Andyman
> 22.Kiwi michelle
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> 28.tech-ninja *paid*
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister
> 31.Bruce
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip *paid*
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
> 41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
> 42. Salty McGee
> 43. daveteal
> 44. Cochise
> 45. snkbyt
> 46. catfish *paid*
> 47. drevim
> 48. MikeZ
> 50. DonJefe
> 51. DonJefe's Deb
> 52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
> 53. ky toker
> 54. toker's boss (Brandy)
> 55. Madurofan *paid*
> 56. Mrs. Blueface
> 57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
> 58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
> 59. jbailey
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from*
> *Brandon*
> *Suprsie Guest #3 *
> *chicagorobusto and Dad*


damn...........now I know why its called Snail Mail...maybe tomorrow


----------



## Beagle Boy

NWA just announced a "sale" from MSP to Chicago - as low as $44 one way (+fees). hopefully pick up a couple more people from this area!


----------



## icehog3

Beagle Boy said:


> NWA just announced a "sale" from MSP to Chicago - as low as $44 one way (+fees). hopefully pick up a couple more people from this area!


What are the restrictions on this one? I tried running a May 19- May 20th flight search on nwa.com and couldn't come up with a fare lower than $108. Any more info could be helpful..thanks!


----------



## joed

icehog3 said:


> What are the restrictions on this one? I tried running a May 19- May 20th flight search on nwa.com and couldn't come up with a fare lower than $108. Any more info could be helpful..thanks!


I picked up a flight from Newark to O'Hare for $98.00 round trip - plus $10 fee - $108.00 total cost. I booked non-stop on united.


----------



## RPB67

joed said:


> I picked up a flight from Newark to O'Hare for $98.00 round trip - plus $10 fee - $108.00 total cost. I booked non-stop on united.


That is a heck of a deal. Wow!!!

$55.00 each way. Gas is more expensive than that.


----------



## Beagle Boy

icehog3 said:


> What are the restrictions on this one? I tried running a May 19- May 20th flight search on nwa.com and couldn't come up with a fare lower than $108. Any more info could be helpful..thanks!


PM sent with info


----------



## Puffy69

joed said:


> I picked up a flight from Newark to O'Hare for $98.00 round trip - plus $10 fee - $108.00 total cost. I booked non-stop on united.


hey joe, you flying continental right..what day friday or saturday? i might can get on that flight with ya..


----------



## DonJefe

This has become a maybe for me.:c


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> This has become a maybe for me.:c


Aww man!


----------



## backwoods

Is it time yet? I need a smoke:ss and a drink:al


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> This has become a maybe for me.:c


  

Get to work on this Mister...I've been to Luhvul twice!!


----------



## icehog3

:tu :ss 


Beagle Boy said:


> To take advantage of these great sale fares from Minneapolis/St. Paul, purchase your tickets by April 9, 2007. North America travel must be completed by June 7, 2007 and Trans-Atlantic travel by May 17, 2007. Low fares to other international destinations are also available. Review the Terms and Conditions at the bottom of this e-mail.
> 
> Sample Each-way Fares to/from Minneapolis/St. Paul * +
> Chicago $44
> Dallas/Ft. Worth $79
> Milwaukee $88
> Orlando $99
> Ft. Lauderdale $104
> Los Angeles $105
> San Diego $105
> Detroit $106
> Atlanta $109
> Denver $113
> Boston $124
> Amsterdam $273
> Honolulu $305
> 
> Airfare Search
> 
> From
> To
> 
> *Fares shown are each-way per person in USD for travel in Coach Class, require a roundtrip purchase and are available at nwa.com. A ticket purchased through Northwest's U.S. Reservation call centers will be $10 USD higher than the advertised fare. All charges will be included in the fare quoted to you. Fares shown do not include Passenger Facility Charges of up to $18 USD roundtrip and a September 11th Security Fee of up to $10 USD roundtrip. For travel within the U.S.: Fares do not include U.S. segment taxes of up to $3.40 USD per flown segment. A flown segment is defined as one take-off and landing. For travel from U.S. 48 to Canada: Fares do not include U.S. segment taxes of up to $3.40 USD per flown segment, U.S. immigration fee of $7 USD, Air Travelers Security Charge of up to $24 CAD and Canada airport improvement fee of up to $15 CAD. For travel from U.S. 48 to other international destinations: Fares do not include departure/arrival, customs and immigration fees of up to $217 USD. Any of the charges set forth above are subject to change without notice.
> 
> + Some portion of the service listed above may be operated by Pinnacle, Mesaba, KLM, KLM Cityhopper, Air France, Continental, Delta, Alaska or Horizon Airlines.
> __________________


----------



## icehog3

Payment today from snkbyt...along with Alex's own BBQ sauce, just in time for BBQ season here! :dr Not to mention a CAO Extreme, CAO Cameroon and RP 1992...thank you Alex! 

*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. drevim
48. MikeZ
50. DonJefe
51. DonJefe's Deb
52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
53. ky toker
54. toker's boss (Brandy) 
55. Madurofan *paid*
56. Mrs. Blueface
57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
59. jbailey

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Payment today from snkbyt...along with Alex's own BBQ sauce, just in time for BBQ season here! :dr Not to mention a CAO Extreme, CAO Cameroon and RP 1992...thank you Alex!
> 
> *The List *​
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357
> 5.Maurice
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413 *paid*
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
> 13.Stashu
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.RS
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.pds *paid*
> 21.Andyman
> 22.Kiwi michelle
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
> 28.tech-ninja *paid*
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister
> 31.Bruce
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip *paid*
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
> 41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
> 42. Salty McGee
> 43. daveteal
> 44. Cochise
> 45. snkbyt *paid*
> 46. catfish *paid*
> 47. drevim
> 48. MikeZ
> 50. DonJefe
> 51. DonJefe's Deb
> 52. DonJefe's Deb's friend
> 53. ky toker
> 54. toker's boss (Brandy)
> 55. Madurofan *paid*
> 56. Mrs. Blueface
> 57. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
> 58. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
> 59. jbailey
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from*
> *Brandon*
> *Suprsie Guest #3 *
> *chicagorobusto and Dad*


[/quote]

no prob...enjoy....you can tell me what you think of the sauce in person


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Is it time yet? I need a smoke:ss and a drink:al


April 14th is fast approaching my friend :mn


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> April 14th is fast approaching my friend :mn


<------------Guess who's birthday is the 13th? Hope I get to see you guys on the 14th


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Well its offical I'M COMING!!! (like any1cares) I got the days off the check is n the mail & I got a babysitter (; now all I need2do is stock my travel box with some goodies. Take pics of IceHog old high school (year book pics) & it on...

PS; Is It Time Yet??? Can't wait ta meet yall.. (even donweb)


----------



## The Professor

Got my new 50 ct. traveldor today (thanks Hollywood!) and am now ready to rock and/or roll!  Now what should I bring...? 


:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> Got my new 50 ct. traveldor today (thanks Hollywood!) and am now ready to rock and/or roll!  Now what should I bring...?
> 
> :ss


I'd say cigars would be a good bet Darrel :ss


----------



## RPB67

The Professor said:


> Got my new 50 ct. traveldor today (thanks Hollywood!) and am now ready to rock and/or roll!  Now what should I bring...?
> 
> :ss


Bring a lot. Our room will be a rock'n.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

RPB67 said:


> Bring a lot. Our room will be a rock'n.



Ummm errrrr - I hope you mean that in a "good" way???

(note to self - make sure room is not next door.......)


----------



## hollywood

RPB67 said:


> Bring a lot. Our room will be a rock'n.


Oooooohhhh Nooo he didn't!! Just tooo easy!!:r :r


----------



## Twill413

RPB67 said:


> Bring a lot. Our room will be a rock'n.


Then I most definitely will NOT be knocking...:tu


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> Then I most definitely will NOT be knocking...:tu


:r who are his roomies?


----------



## RenoB

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ...now all I need2do is stock my travel box with some goodies...





The Professor said:


> Got my new 50 ct. traveldor today (thanks Hollywood!) and am now ready to rock and/or roll!


All I've got now are a 15 ct and 5 ct travel cases, think I better start seasoning some luggage :r


----------



## The Professor

backwoods said:


> :r who are his roomies?


er ... me.

i'm sure he just meant that our room would be a post-herf location. RIGHT richard???  :ss


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> er ... me.
> 
> i'm sure he just meant that our room would be a post-herf location. RIGHT richard???  :ss


Darrel is that a petite corona in your pocket or are you just excited about the Mega MoB?...:bn


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> Darrel is that a petite corona in your pocket or are you just excited about the Mega MoB?...:bn


I'll show *you* a petit corona! Get ready.... :bx


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> I'll show *you* a petit corona! Get ready.... :bx


I would suggest you kiss and make up but I have a funny feeling that you might!!:r


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well its offical I'M COMING!!! (like any1cares) I got the days off the check is n the mail & I got a babysitter (; now all I need2do is stock my travel box with some goodies. Take pics of IceHog old high school (year book pics) & it on...
> 
> PS; Is It Time Yet??? Can't wait ta meet yall.. (even donweb)


all good things come to cops that wait


----------



## RPB67

How many days ,Booker ????


----------



## Blueface

The sweating it out is over.
Looks like the two week business trip to Chicago for me is now a lock in for sure.
Good thing as I had already booked my wife's ticket out of pocket. to make sure there was flight availability for her.
They are sending me my travel confirmation material today or Monday the latest.
IM AM IN FOR SURE!!!
Can't wait!

Tom,
Been out quite a bit from home and have had limited to no CS access.
Check for both wife and I will be out to you today.
I won't be able to hook up with you guys the week of 4/16 as my boss will be there, it is a short 2 and 1/2 day trip and we will be tied up quite a bit BUT, my trip in May is for two weeks. Look forward to some "Pre" and "Post" herfs of our own.


----------



## ky toker

Tom,

I lied, I didn't have a stamp to mail the check. It went out yesterday, though.



donjefe said:


> This has become a maybe for me.


I don't even want to hear that type of talk. And _you're_ the one who mentioned this trip to me. :BS


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> How many days ,Booker ????


49days & a wake up (;


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> all good things come to cops that wait


yeah yeah I know...


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> yeah yeah I know...


see ya in May Booker :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> see ya in May Booker :tu


Not unless I make it 2the sunny side 1st


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Not unless I make it 2the sunny side 1st


either way.......be careful out there :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> either way.......be careful out there :tu


I'm having fun rht now riding the buses. I feel like a high school kid again, just can't holla @ any of the girls. the bus system here is nice they talk 2u & everything wow wasn't like that when I graduated 5years ago (;


----------



## icehog3

*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker
52. toker's boss (Brandy) 
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*[/QUOTE][/QUOTE]


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm having fun rht now riding the buses. I feel like a high school kid again, just can't holla @ any of the girls. the bus system here is nice they talk 2u & everything wow wasn't like that when I graduated 5years ago (;


must be a typo :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> must be a typo :r


Naw I just graduated 5years ago buy the way what's so funny (; ......


----------



## Blueface

Woohoo!!!
Just got the official confirmation letter from work for the two week trip.
Didn't waste any time booking my flight.
Got my car rental reservation done.
Hotel is taken care of.
Will get to herf with a bunch of great BOTLs, many whom I will meet for the first time.
Great cigars will be had.
Wife will be there in the middle of my two week trip to hang out with me and make it to the herf.
Bob Chinn's down the road from my hotel.
Francesco's Hole in the Wall - awesome Italian down the street also.
Chicago in the Spring time.
Deep dish pizza at Gino's or Giordano's on the weekend in downtown for lunch.
What else?
Oh, that's right, booze!!!
Can't wait.

Oh, before I forget, Tom, check is in the mail!


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Naw I just graduated 5years ago buy the way what's so funny (; ......


 its been 27 yrs for me


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> Woohoo!!!
> Just got the official confirmation letter from work for the two week trip.
> Didn't waste any time booking my flight.
> Got my car rental reservation done.
> Hotel is taken care of.
> Will get to herf with a bunch of great BOTLs, many whom I will meet for the first time.
> Great cigars will be had.
> Wife will be there in the middle of my two week trip to hang out with me and make it to the herf.
> Bob Chinn's down the road from my hotel.
> Francesco's Hole in the Wall - awesome Italian down the street also.
> Chicago in the Spring time.
> Deep dish pizza at Gino's or Giordano's on the weekend in downtown for lunch.
> What else?
> Oh, that's right, booze!!!
> Can't wait.
> 
> Oh, before I forget, Tom, check is in the mail!


see ya there.....Fl style:ss


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Woohoo!!!
> Just got the official confirmation letter from work for the two week trip.
> Didn't waste any time booking my flight.
> Got my car rental reservation done.
> Hotel is taken care of.
> Will get to herf with a bunch of great BOTLs, many whom I will meet for the first time.
> Great cigars will be had.
> Wife will be there in the middle of my two week trip to hang out with me and make it to the herf.
> Bob Chinn's down the road from my hotel.
> Francesco's Hole in the Wall - awesome Italian down the street also.
> Chicago in the Spring time.
> Deep dish pizza at Gino's or Giordano's on the weekend in downtown for lunch.
> What else?
> Oh, that's right, booze!!!
> Can't wait.
> 
> Oh, before I forget, Tom, check is in the mail!


Oh, I am so in for Bob Chinn's if you will have me! :dr


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Oh, I am so in for Bob Chinn's if you will have me! :dr


Uh Oh, this is an interesting development.......when are we going to Chinn's? mmmmm......Mai Thai's and Crab Legs.p


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Blueface said:


> Woohoo!!!
> Just got the official confirmation letter from work for the two week trip.
> Didn't waste any time booking my flight.
> Got my car rental reservation done.
> Hotel is taken care of.
> Will get to herf with a bunch of great BOTLs, many whom I will meet for the first time.
> Great cigars will be had.
> Wife will be there in the middle of my two week trip to hang out with me and make it to the herf.
> Bob Chinn's down the road from my hotel.
> Francesco's Hole in the Wall - awesome Italian down the street also.
> Chicago in the Spring time.
> Deep dish pizza at Gino's or Giordano's on the weekend in downtown for lunch.
> What else?
> Oh, that's right, booze!!!
> Can't wait.
> 
> Oh, before I forget, Tom, check is in the mail!


Great news Carlos- It is sure gonna be cool to finally meet you.

I am staying in Chicago until Wednesday 23rd to have a look around. Have been keen to know about places to go and see etc. Sounds like this restaurant is one that should be on my list!!:dr


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> Uh Oh, this is an interesting development.......when are we going to Chinn's? mmmmm......Mai Thai's and Crab Legs.p


This might not be the weekend of the 19th, as I am probably picking up Mystery Guest #1 and another Gorilla at the airport on the 18th, and won't have time the 19th. If Carlos had an idea, and you can make it, that would be great!


----------



## Puffy69

i may be preherfin too...


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> i may be preherfin too...


Yeah, I know...you're the "another Gorilla", Goofball.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I know...you're the "another Gorilla", Goofball.


You have to cut him a little slack...he has to spend a lot of time on the Jedi mindtrick training to get his way at home once in a while. Taxing stuff.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)

Shaping up to be not such a little pre-herf!!

Is there anyone I've missed???


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (early am)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 
> Shaping up to be not such a little pre-herf!!
> 
> Is there anyone I've missed???


will be at airport at 9am....should be at hotel by 10am....anyone else arriving before noon?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> This might not be the weekend of the 19th, as I am probably picking up Mystery Guest #1 and another Gorilla at the airport on the 18th, and won't have time the 19th. If Carlos had an idea, and you can make it, that would be great!


midweek ?


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Great news Carlos- It is sure gonna be cool to finally meet you.
> 
> I am staying in Chicago until Wednesday 23rd to have a look around. Have been keen to know about places to go and see etc. Sounds like this restaurant is one that should be on my list!!:dr


Michelle,
I have never been to the Bob Chinn's in downtown as I was told it is under different management/ownership.
I always go to the one in Northbrook/Wheeling.
Best Mai Tai's ever, specially when you buy them by the pitcher. 
Unbelievable seafood and crab legs.
Best garlic rolls I have had anywhere.
Definitely a must do when you are there.

Too bad they now don't allow liquids on flights as carry on.
Not one trip there that I didn't bring back a gallon of Mai Tais home.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> its been 27 yrs for me


Its been 15years 4me. Seems like yesterday until I re-visit my old school. (wow 27years dang he's old)


----------



## BigVito

13 years here o


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> will be at airport at 9am....should be at hotel by 10am....anyone else arriving before noon?


Alex....I am here now. 

Carlos...I am sure we can figure out something to put it in so I can ship some to you.

If we could nail down a day for Chinn's when some other Gorillas will be in town (MIchelle, Perry, etc), I could make sure I had the night off work. I agree with Carlos, you gotta hit the Chinn's in Wheeling, no comparison! :dr


----------



## M1903A1

Blueface said:


> Michelle,
> I have never been to the Bob Chinn's in downtown as I was told it is under different management/ownership.
> I always go to the one in Northbrook/Wheeling.


Hope they're better...I was at the downtown joint for a Christmas party a few years ago and was less than thrilled.



> Best Mai Tai's ever, specially when you buy them by the pitcher.


My first rule of grading tropical drinks...is it red, or does it look like something drained out of an industrial parts washer? :al


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Alex....I am here now.
> 
> Carlos...I am sure we can figure out something to put it in so I can ship some to you.
> 
> If we could nail down a day for Chinn's when some other Gorillas will be in town (MIchelle, Perry, etc), I could make sure I had the night off work. I agree with Carlos, you gotta hit the Chinn's in Wheeling, no comparison! :dr


Tom,
I was looking to take my wife there on Thursday after she arrives.
Won't get there until about 8 to 8:30 I guess as she is coming in at 7 via Midway.
She was hoping I would take her to the Francesco's also but come to think of it, we can switch if necessary and do Italian on Thursday and Chinn's on Frida.


----------



## Blueface

M1903A1 said:


> Hope they're better...I was at the downtown joint for a Christmas party a few years ago and was less than thrilled.
> 
> My first rule of grading tropical drinks...is it red, or does it look like something drained out of an industrial parts washer? :al


Northbrook must be much better as I have never met anyone that hasn't had a stellar meal there. It is a must for anyone I know that travels to the area.
Their Mai Tais are not for the meak. They pack a punch but in a very, very tasty way. Two or three of those and many are not walking straight anymore (two for the wife and I will have my way with her ).


----------



## Bigwaved

Blueface said:


> Northbrook must be much better as I have never met anyone that hasn't had a stellar meal there. It is a must for anyone I know that travels to the area.
> Their Mai Tais are not for the meak. They pack a punch but in a very, very tasty way. Two or three of those and many are not walking straight anymore (two for the wife and I will have my way with her ).


 Mai Tais that sneak up on you rock.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Alex....I am here now.
> 
> Carlos...I am sure we can figure out something to put it in so I can ship some to you.
> 
> If we could nail down a day for Chinn's when some other Gorillas will be in town (MIchelle, Perry, etc), I could make sure I had the night off work. I agree with Carlos, you gotta hit the Chinn's in Wheeling, no comparison! :dr


I'll PM you my cell phone number, so we can hook up friday am


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> 13 years here o


Youngster lol...


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Youngster lol...


:r I should celebrate being young... and smoke another cigar.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Can any of the chicago people help me out with this 1:
> The name of hotel is called the "W" (westin)theres 1located - 172west adams chicago, il 60603 and another 1 in laken shore 644 n. lake shore dr chicago, il . Would it be a prob if I stayed there? Im going to map blast it and c how far there from your loc's.


I thought about that too, but the BW is a short walk from joe's


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r I should celebrate being young... and smoke another cigar.


Yes Sir Because thats what im about 2do. Im online checking for a hotel right now. Im looking at the Westin O'hare 6100 n. river rd... Smoke a good1 4me.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yes Sir Because thats what im about 2do. Im online checking for a hotel right now. Im looking at the Westin O'hare 6100 n. river rd... Smoke a good1 4me.


:tu will do. :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:tu Ok it's looking even better as the days goes on. My money should be there if not by Monday, I just rsvp'ed my room @the Sheraton Suites Elk Grove Village in Elk Grove Village, IL only9.4miles away straight shot on I-90 (got a great deal, it pays to know people sometimes) So now all I have 2do is *WAIT 48DAYS &A WAKE UP:ss* I might fly but have to decide if im going to rent a car or walk the 9.4miles I can use the fresh air. I think I can smoke at least 5cigars within the 9.4mi walk. Not sure Maurice will appreicate it tho. Well fellas and ladies it's almost Herf-n-time.:ss


----------



## BigVito

I went through expedia


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I went through expedia


How much$$$$


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> How much$$$$


$109 a the BW with most everybody but I went with a deluxe room that bumped it up to 129


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> $109 a the BW with most everybody but I went with a deluxe room that bumped it up to 129


Oh I thought u were talking about the flights. I got mine for $49 pn. Cant Wait...


----------



## icehog3

*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker
52. toker's boss (Brandy) 
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprsie Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh I thought u were talking about the flights. I got mine for $49 pn. Cant Wait...


I thought of flying in from Milwaukee :r But I think it would take longer and probably no direct flight


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I thought of flying in from Milwaukee :r But I think it would take longer and probably no direct flight


Yeah, you probably would have to fly into Midway, and the drive from there would take longer than the drive from Milwaukee! :r


----------



## Bobb

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> _25. Bobb (late eve)_
> 
> Shaping up to be not such a little pre-herf!!
> 
> Is there anyone I've missed???


I just confermed hotel arrangements, and I will be down for the friday pre-HERF-HERF  I will probably leave straight from work, so I'll be arriving in the area late evening.

I can not wait!!!!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, you probably would have to fly into Midway, and the drive from there would take longer than the drive from Milwaukee! :r


:r plus the delay before taking flight


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, you probably would have to fly into Midway, and the drive from there would take longer than the drive from Milwaukee! :r


dirve...fly....hitch hike.....whatever it takes.......just be there


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r plus the delay before taking flight


Plus missing your Big Truck while you are here!


----------



## BigVito

maybe I could have the military fly me over and parachute me with the truck. :ss


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> dirve...fly....hitch hike.....whatever it takes.......just be there


I'll be there with my "tank"


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'll be there with my "tank"


Tank ain't too far from the truth...looking forward to riding in it on the 14th!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Tank ain't too far from the truth...looking forward to riding in it on the 14th!


thankfully that is close. It will be a good fix until May


----------



## txdyna65

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (late eve)
26-27 Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (midday)

Got my reservations...we'll be there


----------



## RPB67

Awesome news Kenny !!

Look forward to meeting you.


----------



## txdyna65

Gonna be a long month and a half wait, Im excited, cant wait to meet you too Richard and everyone else


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

txdyna65 said:


> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (late eve)
> 26-27 Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (midday)
> 
> Got my reservations...we'll be there


Excellent Kenny ( and Mrs Kenny)!! :tu
I'm sure Tom will add you to the main list - this is just the pre herf list for Friday night. 
Crickey nearly hit 60 people. This is just awesome.


----------



## M1903A1

Blueface said:


> Their Mai Tais are not for the meak. They pack a punch but in a very, very tasty way. Two or three of those and many are not walking straight anymore.


My kinda boozin'!  :al

Especially if they have that used-Safety-Kleen look! (brown=more rum)


----------



## dayplanner

txdyna65 said:


> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (late eve)
> 26-27 Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (midday)
> 
> Got my reservations...we'll be there


Wow! The _pre-herf_ is already bigger than almost any of the other herfs i've ever been too! :r


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Yeah, I know...you're the "another Gorilla", Goofball.


oh..


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txdyna65 said:


> Gonna be a long month and a half wait, Im excited, cant wait to meet you too Richard and everyone else


Is it time yet???


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Is it time yet???


HHMM....

How many days ???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> HHMM....
> 
> How many days ???


47&a Wake Up:s Debating on driving or flying.


----------



## Blueface

txdyna65 said:


> Gonna be a long month and a half wait, Im excited, cant wait to meet you too Richard and everyone else


Kenny,
Just saw you are going also.
Great!!!
I get to meet who wrecked me in person.


----------



## The Professor

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (late eve)
26-27 Mr & Mrs Txdyna65 (midday)
*28. The Professor (MAYBE)*

Since my 30th birthday is coming up at the end of this month, I might be able to talk my spouse into letting me go up a day early. Anybody have an extra bed or floor on Friday (I've already got Saturday covered) on which I could crash? PM me if you do. 

:tu :ss


----------



## txdyna65

Blueface said:


> Kenny,
> Just saw you are going also.
> Great!!!
> I get to meet who wrecked me in person.




Gonna be a blast Carlos....I dont think Ive met anyone on the list YET


----------



## DETROITPHA357

. Anybody have an extra bed or floor on Friday (I've already got Saturday covered) on which I could crash? PM me if you do. 

:tu :ss[/QUOTE]

Hit me up I might have a lil room 4ya. pm'ing u my cell


----------



## icehog3

*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357
5.Maurice
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker
52. toker's boss (Brandy) 
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs.

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> Since my 30th birthday is coming up at the end of this month, I might be able to talk my spouse into letting me go up a day early. Anybody have an extra bed or floor on Friday (I've already got Saturday covered) on which I could crash? PM me if you do.
> 
> :tu :ss


You may wanna give the guy with the poker table a shout, as I am not sure where we stand on things, but he booked our room and as far as I know it's only the two of us.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Twill413 said:


> You may wanna give the guy with the poker table a shout, as I am not sure where we stand on things, but he booked our room and as far as I know it's only the two of us.


I think he means Stewart!!


----------



## Blueface

Tom,
Bad news.
Need to cancel.
When you get my check, please discard it.

NOT!!!
Happy April Fool's to all.


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Bad news.
> Need to cancel.
> When you get my check, please discard it.
> 
> NOT!!!
> Happy April Fool's to all.


:r :r


----------



## txdyna65

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Bad news.
> Need to cancel.
> When you get my check, please discard it.
> 
> NOT!!!
> Happy April Fool's to all.


:bx not funny :tg


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Bad news.
> Need to cancel.
> When you get my check, please discard it.
> 
> NOT!!!
> Happy April Fool's to all.


Too many goofy April Fools threads already today, Carlos, I didn't bite! :r Maybe 3-4 hours ago I might have taken the bait.

only 48 more sleeps...47 to pre-herf!


----------



## 68TriShield

ATTENTION!!!
Michelle was right and i was wrong....:tg


----------



## Blueface

68TriShield said:


> ATTENTION!!!
> Michelle was right and i was wrong....:tg


Ahhhh........
Spoken like a true married man, with experience. 
The woman is always right, even when you are right, you are wrong, so since you can never be right, admit she is right and you are right, for being wrong.


----------



## daveteal

Just put check in the mail and am ready to party.How about updating the whole agenda so we dont have to back track for dates ,times ,meeting places for pre herfs,main herf,donation cigars ,and are we going to maybe raffle off some for who ever comes.As i suggested before we could each bring a certian number of stick and toss em in for a opening and closing prize.
This is my first herf so if it is out of line im sorry.Remember im a virgin.


----------



## Cochise

daveteal said:


> Just put check in the mail and am ready to party.How about updating the whole agenda so we dont have to back track for dates ,times ,meeting places for pre herfs,main herf,donation cigars ,and are we going to maybe raffle off some for who ever comes.As i suggested before we could each bring a certian number of stick and toss em in for a opening and closing prize.
> This is my first herf so if it is out of line im sorry.Remember im a virgin.


Relax! Herfing is one of the greatest, laid-back activities in existence.

All you have to do is follow the requirements of the organizer (if any, in this case pay $19 for a great spread of food) and get your arse there!

As far as I know, the only plans in stone so far are 4PM at Shoeless Joes in Rosemont. People are kicking around pre-Herf ideas but there's nothing firm yet to my knowledge. Bob Chin's in wheeling may be the Fri. night dinner destination. The only cigar donations I'm aware of so far, are for the so-Cal Herf auction, but that's optional.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (?) (eve)

Daveteal, Cochise and any other chicago natives...are you coming to the pre herf as well? 
It looks to be at Shoeless Joes as well with most people being there by about 8-9pm I think. Just follow the smoke signals.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Ahhhh........
> Spoken like a true married man, with experience.
> The woman is always right, even when you are right, you are wrong, so since you can never be right, admit she is right and you are right, for being wrong.


U just messed up my monday morning


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Anybody have an extra bed or floor on Friday (I've already got Saturday covered) on which I could crash? PM me if you do.
> 
> :tu :ss


I messed up the last post, hit me up if ya still need a place 4Friday.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Payments today from Booker for he and Maurice, and for Ken the kytoker and his lovely missus Brandy. Thanks Guys!!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
For the Pre-herf on Friday, I guess people will get together as they arrive. I will be there before or after picking up Suprise Guest #1 and/or Freddy, depending on their flight times.

If people are interested in doing Bob Chinns on Friday night, we should start to get a head count. For info, Chinns is NOT cigar friendly, and a Friday night wait is probably in the area of 2 hours (They don't accept reservations).

*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs.

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## RenoB

Bump


RenoB said:


> Important Public Service Announcement
> 
> *MoB Crew sponsors charitable contribution drive for SoCal Ocho*
> 
> Each year, organizers of the SoCal herf select a charity worthy of proceeds from their herf, raffle and auction. Last year, a considerable donation was made to an organization for survivors of police and firefighters who died in the line of duty.
> 
> Please consider bringing a donation of cigars, lighters, cutters or other paraphernalia to the Mega MoB herf on May 19th. Label your donation appropriately (don't forget your screen name) and either drop it in the box or bring it to me.
> 
> If you don't plan on coming, you can still participate by sending your contribution directly to me (pm for addy). I must receive it by Friday June 8 for it to be included in the shipment to SoCal.
> 
> Thanks for looking!


Lowland Louie himself will be there to accept your donations, stop by and say Hi!


----------



## BigVito

2 hour wait, what about Wednesday :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*If people are interested in doing Bob Chinns on Friday night, we should start to get a head count. For info, Chinns is NOT cigar friendly, and a Friday night wait is probably in the area of 2 hours (They don't accept reservations).

*Damn - I don't get into O'hare until 8.30pm so looks like I won't be able to go. I don't even think a strong tail wind from New Zealand will get me there any quicker!!!!! 
I can do Sunday, Monday or Tuesday................


----------



## BigVito

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *If people are interested in doing Bob Chinns on Friday night, we should start to get a head count. For info, Chinns is NOT cigar friendly, and a Friday night wait is probably in the area of 2 hours (They don't accept reservations).
> 
> *Damn - I don't get into O'hare until 8.30pm so looks like I won't be able to go. I don't even think a strong tail wind from New Zealand will get me there any quicker!!!!!
> I can do Sunday, Monday or Tuesday................


if we start waiting at 7 we could get in a 9


----------



## dayplanner

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *If people are interested in doing Bob Chinns on Friday night, we should start to get a head count. For info, Chinns is NOT cigar friendly, and a Friday night wait is probably in the area of 2 hours (They don't accept reservations).
> 
> *Damn - I don't get into O'hare until 8.30pm so looks like I won't be able to go. I don't even think a strong tail wind from New Zealand will get me there any quicker!!!!!
> I can do Sunday, Monday or Tuesday................


I'm not due in till 9, and after 2 hours in the air i'm gonna want a cigar 

Chinns is out for me, but i'll be as SJ's friday night for sure :ss :tu


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm not due in till 9, and after 2 hours in the air i'm gonna want a cigar
> 
> Chinns is out for me, but i'll be as SJ's friday night for sure :ss :tu


and you will have company...:ss


----------



## hollywood

I think LeAnne & I are going to take the train up this trip!? It's a couple of hours faster and a little cheaper than driving, and a whole lot cheaper than flying in. I think we can get over to Rosemont pretty easily via the Metro from Union Station; once we get in. Any of you guys up there use the Metro much?

I'm still giving it full effort to convince Lea that the extra $100 to fly is worth getting there in an hour-vs-5hrs on the train though! Her idea is to maybe take the train in on Thursday eve; so we have all day Fri to explore the city.

Any suggestions or assistance would be appreciated!


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> If people are interested in doing Bob Chinns on Friday night, we should start to get a head count. For info, Chinns is NOT cigar friendly, and a Friday night wait is probably in the area of 2 hours (They don't accept reservations).


Oh Tom, but tell them, the wait is well worth it.
I am game for Friday evening at Chinn's.
If anyone wants to go late, fine by me.
I don't mind eating a late night dinner at Chinn's.
It is seafood.
Not heavy so I will just have a late lunch to hold me.


----------



## Twill413

Tom, what are we looking at pricewise for Bob Chinn's? I just wanna know what I should budget for...and that is an "I am most likely gonna be goin to BC's"


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Tom, what are we looking at pricewise for Bob Chinn's? I just wanna know what I should budget for...and that is an "I am most likely gonna be goin to BC's"


http://www.bobchinns.com/


----------



## Blueface

Twill413 said:


> Tom, what are we looking at pricewise for Bob Chinn's? I just wanna know what I should budget for...and that is an "I am most likely gonna be goin to BC's"


Tough to walk out of there less than $40-50 per head, minimum.
Most dishes are high teens to twenties.
You get into King Crab legs and you are looking at over $30 just for that dish.
Throw in some Mai Tai pitchers and you are looking at over $100 for two.
But it is so, so, so, so good.
So well worth it.


----------



## BigVito

looks like they got some good group discounts


----------



## Twill413

BigVito said:


> http://www.bobchinns.com/


Thanks Vito. Looks like something to suit every wallet, which would be good for me. I will give this some thought, and see how things shake out with finals. So Tom, you gonna get there a couple hours early and stake out a table?


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Thanks Vito. Looks like something to suit every wallet, which would be good for me. I will give this some thought, and see how things shake out with finals. So Tom, you gonna get there a couple hours early and stake out a table?


you're welcome. I can't wait for the Kenosha one to open


----------



## Cochise

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> Daveteal, Cochise and any other chicago natives...are you coming to the pre herf as well?
> It looks to be at Shoeless Joes as well with most people being there by about 8-9pm I think. Just follow the smoke signals.


I'll have to play Friday by ear, I don't want to short change my family that weekend.


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Thanks Vito. Looks like something to suit every wallet, which would be good for me. I will give this some thought, and see how things shake out with finals. So Tom, you gonna get there a couple hours early and stake out a table?


I will probably be too busy with airport runs to stake out anything!! :r


----------



## dayplanner

68TriShield said:


> and you will have company...:ss


Excellent! I'd like to meet up with you all at this Chinn's, but i'm in late, and honestly not a big sea food guy.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> I will probably be too busy with airport runs to stake out anything!! :r


ewww - Airport Runs..........sounds kinda messy!!!!
Can you take anything for that??:r


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> ewww - Airport Runs..........sounds kinda messy!!!!
> Can you take anything for that??:r


Nope...just scratch a lot.


----------



## daveteal

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (eve)
> 26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
> 28. The Professor (?) (eve)
> 
> Daveteal, Cochise and any other chicago natives...are you coming to the pre herf as well?
> It looks to be at Shoeless Joes as well with most people being there by about 8-9pm I think. Just follow the smoke signals.


As soon as there is a definite date,time,and place I will let you know because i work nights i will have to change shifts.


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> *If people are interested in doing Bob Chinns on Friday night, we should start to get a head count. For info, Chinns is NOT cigar friendly, and a Friday night wait is probably in the area of 2 hours (They don't accept reservations).
> 
> *Damn - I don't get into O'hare until 8.30pm so looks like I won't be able to go. I don't even think a strong tail wind from New Zealand will get me there any quicker!!!!!
> I can do Sunday, Monday or Tuesday................


If Friday is too tough with so many people getting in at so many different times, maybe there are a few of us who could do Sunday? Shorter wait, and I will still be off work until Monday....


----------



## icehog3

daveteal said:


> As soon as there is a definite date,time,and place I will let you know because i work nights i will have to change shifts.


I am not sure how definite a time you will get...I think people will start pre-herfing as soon as they arrive, and just not quit. We can try to plan some nearby Chicago pizza, or even have it delivered to the hotel. I think the pre-herf will be a pretty much all day affair over by the Best Western. :2


----------



## daveteal

icehog3 said:


> I am not sure how definite a time you will get...I think people will start pre-herfing as soon as they arrive, and just not quit. We can try to plan some nearby Chicago pizza, or even have it delivered to the hotel. I think the pre-herf will be a pretty much all day affair over by the Best Western. :2


Sounds good to me im not looking to eat as much as to meet up with members and have a good smoke.I can understand people wanting to sight see but were from around here and see it every day.Also which best western was that.


----------



## 68TriShield

daveteal said:


> Sounds good to me im not looking to eat as much as to meet up with members and have a good smoke.I can understand people wanting to sight see but were from around here and see it every day.Also which best western was that.


O'Hare Dave...


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> If Friday is too tough with so many people getting in at so many different times, *maybe there are a few of us who could do Sunday? Shorter wait, and I will still be off work until Monday....*


*
*
That sounds really good to me!! I am very keen.
I have no idea how knackered I am going to feel on Friday after flying for 18 hours. Kicking back at the Shoeless Joes for a smoke at the pre herf sounds real good for this ole girl!!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Payments today from Booker for he and Maurice, and for Ken the kytoker and his lovely missus Brandy. Thanks Guys!!
> 4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
> 5.Maurice *paid*
> 
> [/B]


Now that U finally have my money where is my Herf. I want it and I want it now.:c
PS: Good Morning Everyone What ya smoking for breakfast:ss


----------



## snkbyt

how much time left?......Booker


----------



## Cochise

Today, in celebration of my day off I will be smoking a Gurka Napalese Warrior...

er ah, Why do I suddenly want to rent "They live"?


----------



## icehog3

cochise said:


> er ah, Why do I suddenly want to rent "They live"?


Great flick!! :tu

Payments today from DaveTeal and Carlos and the missus. Thanks Guys!!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs.

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
*


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I will probably be too busy with airport runs to stake out anything!! :r


do I have to assist?:tg


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If Friday is too tough with so many people getting in at so many different times, maybe there are a few of us who could do Sunday? Shorter wait, and I will still be off work until Monday....


Sunday when?


----------



## Blueface

BigVito said:


> Sunday when?


I am in for Sunday also after I drop my wife off at O'hare.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> how much time left?......Booker


45days & a wake up until Booker's Part time weekend Retirement ... I'm really excited that I'm finally going2get a chance to meet all these people I call my friends some my brothers & sisters, this is going2b a nite / weekend 2rememner...
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
PS; IS IT TIME YET???


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 45days & a wake up until Booker's Part time weekend Retirement ... I'm really excited that I'm finally going2get a chance to meet all these people I call my friends some my brothers & sisters, this is going2b a nite / weekend 2rememner...
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> .
> PS; IS IT TIME YET???


NOT YET.....I talked to Miami today...he said you're coming down soon...when? B4 May MOB HERF?


----------



## icehog3

Looks like Sunday might work for several of us for Bob Chinns....looks like time for list #3! :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Looks like Sunday might work for several of us for Bob Chinns....looks like time for list #3! :r


Woohoo sounds good to me!!

*Bob Chinns Sunday night 6pm(?)
www.bobchinns.com

*Icehog Tom
Blueface Carlos
Kiwi Michelle

​ 
Who else is keen??:tu


----------



## Blueface

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Woohoo sounds good to me!!
> 
> *Bob Chinns Sunday night 6pm(?)
> www.bobchinns.com
> 
> *Icehog Tom
> Blueface Carlos
> Kiwi Michelle
> 
> ​
> Who else is keen??:tu


I am definitely there.
Eventhough I am going on Friday, never such a thing as enough of Chinn's when in town.
Wife has a 5:30 flight so I should be back frpm dropping her off with ample time as O'hare is very close by.


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> this is going2b a nite / weekend 2rememner...


I don't know about that.
Depends on how many bottles of Six Grapes or how many bottles of Diplomatico are consumed.
You know, since I have to be there for two weeks, and since I can't possibly carry on in enough clothing for two weeks, so since I will have to check in, there is a very good possibility some very good sipping rum may fall in my luggage.

Tom,
Are you aware if any of the following are available in your area:
Centenario
Ron Zacapa
Zaya
Diplomatico

All rums.
Rather buy them up there than carry them.


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> I am definitely there.
> Eventhough I am going on Friday, never such a thing as enough of Chinn's when in town.
> Wife has a 5:30 flight so I should be back frpm dropping her off with ample time as O'hare is very close by.


damn the bad luck..my flight leaves @ 1:30pm on Sunday


----------



## Blueface

snkbyt said:


> damn the bad luck..my flight leaves @ 1:30pm on Sunday


When do you get in?


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> When do you get in?


he gets in Fri am...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> I don't know about that.
> Depends on how many bottles of Six Grapes or how many bottles of Diplomatico are consumed.
> You know, since I have to be there for two weeks, and since I can't possibly carry on in enough clothing for two weeks, so since I will have to check in, there is a very good possibility some very good sipping rum may fall in my luggage.


6Grapes:dr :dr :dr



DETROITPHA357 said:


> 45days & a wake up until Booker's Part time weekend Retirement ... I'm really excited that I'm finally going2get a chance to meet all these people I call my friends some my brothers & sisters, this is going2b a nite / weekend 2rememner...
> .
> .
> .PS; IS IT TIME YET???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> NOT YET.....I talked to Miami today...he said you're coming down soon...when? B4 May MOB HERF?


Naw I wont be down that way until after june maybe august when im on vacation.


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Naw I wont be down that way until after june maybe august when im on vacation.


I wonder how many days until Chicago ?


----------



## Blueface

RPB67 said:


> I wonder how many days until Chicago ?


12 for me.


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Are you aware if any of the following are available in your area:
> Centenario
> Ron Zacapa
> Zaya
> Diplomatico
> 
> All rums.
> Rather buy them up there than carry them.


I don't know, but I sure can go look. I will check out the local spots this weekend.


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> damn the bad luck..my flight leaves @ 1:30pm on Sunday


Maybe you can do the Friday at Chinn's then!


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Maybe you can do the Friday at Chinn's then!


Tom,
I have the beach, you have Chinn's.
Why do I feel on the short end of the stick?


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> I have the beach, you have Chinn's.
> Why do I feel on the short end of the stick?


No way...I would take the beach in a heartbeat! :ss


----------



## icehog3

Payment today from the txdyna65s, along with 5 wonderful cigars: Fonseca #1, Party Short, Ashtin VSG, Mag46 and LGC Torpdeo #1...Thanks so much Kenny!! :dr

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.RS
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Da Klugs
*


----------



## rumballs

Blueface said:


> Are you aware if any of the following are available in your area:
> Centenario
> Ron Zacapa
> Zaya
> Diplomatico


http://www.samswine.com/zacapa-quotcentenarioquot-year-guatemala-proof-p-10030609.html
http://www.samswine.com/zacapa-quotcentenarioquot-year-guatemala-proof-p-295774.html
http://www.samswine.com/zaya-quotgran-reservaquot-year-guatemala-proof-p-10009736.html


----------



## Blueface

mmblz said:


> http://www.samswine.com/zacapa-quotcentenarioquot-year-guatemala-proof-p-10030609.html
> http://www.samswine.com/zacapa-quotcentenarioquot-year-guatemala-proof-p-295774.html
> http://www.samswine.com/zaya-quotgran-reservaquot-year-guatemala-proof-p-10009736.html


Thanks Julian.
Will look them up when I get there.


----------



## kenstogie

I must confess I have been lurking on this thread for quite some time..... 
The idea of meeting all the gorilla's damn how often does that happen?? hmmmmmm maybe I'll need a "biz trip" that weekend. 
What is the availability of rooms? Will we need to rent a car? Cost? you know all that logistical stuff.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> I wonder how many days until Chicago ?


Now that I'm counting but I think its something like 45days or less not sure tho..


----------



## Cochise

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Why do I feel on the short end of the stick?


As long as it isn't the lit end of the stick! :ss


----------



## Cochise

kenstogie said:


> Will we need to rent a car?


Of course it depends on what you want to do but, from the airport, a shuttle could take you to the BW Hotel and a shuttle could get you to the CTA blue line and the CTA blue line will take you to the city and the CTA trains and buses can get you anywhere around Chicago. You can get CTA day passes at a grocery store or currency exchange for unlimited use. Shoeless Joe's is right next to the Hotel so if you want you don't need to leave the Herf site. I assume locals will help out with rides to Chin's.


----------



## Cochise

icehog3 said:


> Payment today from the txdyna65s, along with 5 wonderful cigars: Fonseca #1, Party Short, Ashtin VSG, Mag46 and LGC Torpdeo #1...Thanks so much Kenny!! :dr


BOOM! wowee...


----------



## icehog3

kenstogie said:


> I must confess I have been lurking on this thread for quite some time.....
> The idea of meeting all the gorilla's damn how often does that happen?? hmmmmmm maybe I'll need a "biz trip" that weekend.
> What is the availability of rooms? Will we need to rent a car? Cost? you know all that logistical stuff.


Hey!

The rooms are available at the Best Western at O'Hare at a Club Stogie group rate of $109. The all you can eat buffet need to be prepaid to me at $19 a head. The herf is at Shoeless Joes, which is attached to the Best Western. The hotel is less than 10 minutes from the airport. So it isn't necessary to rent a car.

Any more questions, just ask away!


----------



## snkbyt

Blueface said:


> When do you get in?


0900 or 9am for the non-Vets :u


----------



## ggriffi

Hey all,

As a complete noob at this, if there is one place and time that I could show up to meet some of you, where and what time?
gary


----------



## Twill413

ggriffi said:


> Hey all,
> 
> As a complete noob at this, if there is one place and time that I could show up to meet some of you, where and what time?
> gary


Check for the information at the top of IceHog3's post with the list on it. Shoeless Joe's at the Best Western in Rosemont, IL May 19 afternoon.


----------



## chip

I will probably make it there Friday afternoon.
I will need the day off, I cannot believe the stress level in this new job.
Two days smokin, drinkin, and eatin...out of town and with this group....that's the ticket.

Of course, it all depends on whether I have a job or not, after the last two emails I just sent. :sb


----------



## White97Jimmy

Still not sure on my availability of making this trip. Are the Detroiters driving or flying to Chicago?

BTW...I have been in Chicago twice over the last month for business. Stepping foot in that city is not really vacation for me!


----------



## omowasu

White97Jimmy said:


> Still not sure on my availability of making this trip. Are the Detroiters driving or flying to Chicago?
> 
> BTW...I have been in Chicago twice over the last month for business. Stepping foot in that city is not really vacation for me!


Next time you are in town, drop me a PM. Despite the "smoking ban", there are a number of bars in Chicago where you can still enjoy a smoke!


----------



## icehog3

Payment today from the hollywood's came along with my Maw/Pif from same...Thanks Dave!! 

Da Klugs...paging Klugs!! 

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Da Klugs
*


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Check for the information at the top of IceHog3's post with the list on it. Shoeless Joe's at the Best Western in Rosemont, IL May 19 afternoon.


$19 by April 30th, and meet 60+ Gorillas in one shot on May 19th.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> $19 by April 30th, and meet 60+ Gorillas in one shot on May 19th.


such a bargain :ss ......can't get this just anywhere :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

Fluffmeisters in but on VC right now.


----------



## icehog3

Da Klugs said:


> Fluffmeisters in but on VC right now.


I know that, a beautiful beach, old cigars. and Sean...what more could a person want?


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I know that, a beautiful beach, old cigars. and Sean...what more could a person want?


:r Stoli?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Still not sure on my availability of making this trip. Are the Detroiters driving or flying to Chicago?!


Maybe we should have a April Herf to decuse it. I think we should drive but im not against flying.



chip said:


> I will probably make it there Friday afternoon.
> I will need the day off, I cannot believe the stress level in this new job.
> Two days smokin, drinkin, and eatin...out of town and with this group....that's the ticket.
> 
> Of course, it all depends on whether I have a job or not, after the last two emails I just sent. :sb


Let hope for the best. If not you call always come ride out with me.:bx


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Maybe we should have a April Herf to decuse it. I think we should drive but im not against flying.
> 
> Let hope for the best. If not you call always come ride out with me.:bx


Just watch out for the mud puddles !!! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Just watch out for the mud puddles !!! :r


Oh boy some of yall I cant wait to meet:tu & others:bx :tg


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Oh boy some of yall I cant wait to meet:tu & others:bx :tg


:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> :mn


Oh by the way I just noticed my +++ PM sent.:tu thxs.


----------



## RPB67

Gotta go check how many more days.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Gotta go check how many more days.


43days not that im counting...:ss


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 43days not that im counting...:ss


Thanks for the update, I thought it was 44.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Thanks for the update, I thought it was 44.


Im there early.... Have2take care of some buzz


----------



## tech-ninja

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 43days not that im counting...:ss


42 days to the pre-herf! w00t!


----------



## icehog3

24 days to get your Buffet payments in Boys and Girls!  Need to give them a final count May 1.

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Da Klugs
*


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im there early.... Have2take care of some buzz


Official or Herf buzz ? :r


----------



## icehog3

Payment arrived today from Salty McGee.....Thanks Jared! 

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan)
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee *paid*
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Da Klugs
*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Official or Herf buzz ? :r


Trying to get my passport, so I can get my travel on.


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Trying to get my passport, so I can get my travel on.


don't think a passport is required to go to Chicago......:r , just show your badge and gun and you'll be able to travel anywhere


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> don't think a passport is required to go to Chicago......:r , just show your badge and gun and you'll be able to travel anywhere


You didn't hear? We have a 1AM flight to Havana after the Herf....didn't you get your passport??


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> You didn't hear? We have a 1AM flight to Havana after the Herf....didn't you get your passport??


Just got my application.
Don't even joke about that.
I have one shot every three years and have never used one.
You game?:r


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> Just got my application.
> Don't even joke about that.
> I have one shot every three years and have never used one.
> You game?:r


Take me, I would go. I am thinking about going next year anyway.


----------



## BigVito

Blueface said:


> Just got my application.
> Don't even joke about that.
> I have one shot every three years and have never used one.
> You game?:r


 nice


----------



## Blueface

RPB67 said:


> Take me, I would go. I am thinking about going next year anyway.


Richard,
Would have to figure out some way of you being my mate/spouse.:r


----------



## RenoB

Blueface said:


> Richard,
> Would have to figure out some way of you being my mate/spouse.:r


In today's world, I'm sure you can figure something out


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> You didn't hear? We have a 1AM flight to Havana after the Herf....didn't you get your passport??


damn I thought I'd use my gun & badge...:r


----------



## 68TriShield

Blueface said:


> Richard,
> Would have to figure out some way of you being my mate/spouse.:r


 Richard,you can go with Regina.Hows that sound?:r


----------



## dayplanner

Blueface said:


> Richard,
> Would have to figure out some way of you being my mate/spouse.:r


Rich could be your common law traveler Carlos  :r


----------



## icehog3

Blueface said:


> Just got my application.
> Don't even joke about that.
> I have one shot every three years and have never used one.
> You game?:r


I will wear a dress and a wig to see Havana before the embargo ends and it becomes Atlantic City South. 

I am gonna get there soon, one way or another...probably have to be "another".


----------



## icehog3

41 Days until the Mega Herf....need your payments by April 30!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee *paid*
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad

*


----------



## Twill413

Umm almost 24 hours with no posting, guess everyone has lost interest in this Herf? JK

Can I get a *WOOT*?!?


----------



## JPH

Twill413 said:


> Umm almost 24 hours with no posting, guess everyone has lost interest in this Herf? JK
> 
> Can I get a *WOOT*?!?


WOOT!!!


----------



## tech-ninja

Twill413 said:


> Umm almost 24 hours with no posting, guess everyone has lost interest in this Herf? JK
> 
> Can I get a *WOOT*?!?


w00t! w00t!


----------



## Bobb

w00t w00t


----------



## snkbyt

no posting means......all plans made just killing time to HERF w/friends :tu


----------



## RenoB

snkbyt said:


> no posting means......all plans made just killing time to HERF w/friends :tu


well then, quit posting dammit! j/k

I try to avoid this thread while waiting to keep the anxiety of the wait at bay, but everytime someone posts I just hafta check it out - it may be of utmost importance ya know!


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> no posting means......all plans made just killing time to HERF w/friends :tu


:tpd:

I will give a WOOT !!


----------



## Tristan

w00t!

How many days Booker? :tu Can't wait to herf with all use bastages and bastagettes!


----------



## RPB67

I wonder how many days ???

Were is Booker anyway..... :ss


----------



## hollywood

*WoOt wOoT*


----------



## Jbailey

My payment was sent out today. 
Now going out to my B&M for cigar night. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

Tick Tock!


----------



## chip

Just made the room reservation. I will be there Friday afternoon.
There are no smoking rooms left. Oh well.
See you all in a month.


----------



## BigVito

glad I reserved when I did. I'm 98% sure I got a smoking room


----------



## Pablo

I may have talked a special guest into joining us! :tu


----------



## Blueface

pds said:


> I may have talked a special guest into joining us! :tu


Wow!!!
This just gets keep getting better.
Flight set.
Hotel set.
Car set.
Full tank of gas...............


----------



## hollywood

Blueface said:


> Wow!!!
> This just gets keep getting better.
> Flight set.
> Hotel set.
> Car set.
> Full tank of gas...............


Right on!! Primed and ready!!:tu


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> 36 Days until the Mega Herf....need your payments by April 30!
> 
> *Main Herf:​ *
> Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
> 10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
> *The List *​
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface *paid*
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
> 5.Maurice *paid*
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413 *paid*
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb
> 13.Stashu
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.Puffy69
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.pds *paid*
> 21.Andyman
> 22.Kiwi michelle
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
> 28.tech-ninja *paid*
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister *paid*
> 31.Bruce
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip *paid*
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
> 41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
> 42. Salty McGee *paid*
> 43. daveteal *paid*
> 44. Cochise
> 45. snkbyt *paid*
> 46. catfish *paid*
> 47. MikeZ
> 48. DonJefe
> 49. DonJefe's Deb
> 50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
> 51. ky toker *paid*
> 52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
> 53. Madurofan *paid*
> 54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
> 55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
> 56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
> 57. jbailey
> 58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from
> Brandon
> Suprise Guest #3
> chicagorobusto and Dad
> 
> *


----------



## kenstogie

pds said:


> I may have talked a special guest into joining us! :tu


Hmmm I wonder who he could be talking about, you never know.

BTW I got the Green light for attendance with work/home etc. Tommorow I'll be booking flights and the room. :tu I'll be looking forward to it ALOT. Get the travel humiS ready.


----------



## Da Klugs

pds said:


> I may have talked a special guest into joining us! :tu


Cant wait to say....

Miss Alba a real pleasure to meet you.

:tu


----------



## Puffy69

pds said:


> I may have talked a special guest into joining us! :tu


your the special guest bro..lol..cant wait to party with ya again bro..wanna play?


Da Klugs said:


> Cant wait to say....
> 
> Miss Alba a real pleasure to meet you.
> 
> :tu


keep dreaming Dave..:tu


----------



## icehog3

Payment came today from jbailey, thank you! Kenneth, good to hear you are coming too!  I wonder who Suprise Guest #4 could be?

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee *paid*
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey *paid*
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
60. kenstogie

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4

*


----------



## Pablo

Da Klugs said:


> Cant wait to say....
> 
> Miss Alba a real pleasure to meet you.
> 
> :tu


Not to burst your bubble, but if it was...I would not be sharing, and no way I would allow a puff puff pass!


----------



## Pablo

With all these folks coming, we having name tags? Perhaps a piece of tape on everyone's forehead like we do with the little guys helmets during hockey practice?


----------



## SaltyMcGee

pds said:


> Not to burst your bubble, but if it was...I would not be sharing, and no way I would allow a puff puff pass!


:r :r


----------



## icehog3

pds said:


> With all these folks coming, we having name tags? Perhaps a piece of tape on everyone's forehead like we do with the little guys helmets during hockey practice?


I will get some name tags for us, nothing fancy but we will know who is who.


----------



## IBMer

Ooh Ooh! Can my name tag read "Al Kaholic"?


----------



## icehog3

IBMer said:


> Ooh Ooh! Can my name tag read "Al Kaholic"?


Only if you don't mind if there are two of us. :r


----------



## snkbyt

getting closer :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> getting closer :ss


I was trying 2stay off this thread oh well. Not that I'm counting or anything like that but just in case anyone wanted 2know I think its about 33days & a wake up until there a room full Great B&SOTL. Ok I'm going back on surveillance. C U Guys Soon...


----------



## icehog3

Only 15 days left to get your payments in Brothers and Sister! Make sure you don't get left out in the parking lot with only bird seed to eat! 

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Cindy (Dave's SIL)*paid*
42. Salty McGee *paid*
43. daveteal *paid*
44. Cochise
45. snkbyt *paid*
46. catfish *paid*
47. MikeZ
48. DonJefe
49. DonJefe's Deb
50. DonJefe's Deb's friend
51. ky toker *paid*
52. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
53. Madurofan *paid*
54. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
55. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
56. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
57. jbailey *paid*
58&59. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
60. kenstogie

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4

*


----------



## icehog3

Michelle has had her entry fee paid by the most generous TriShield Dave....nice going Dave! 

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48. DonJefe's Deb
49. DonJefe's Deb's friend
50. ky toker *paid*
51. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
52. Madurofan *paid*
53. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
545. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
55. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
56. jbailey *paid*
57&58. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
59. kenstogie

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4

*


----------



## kenstogie

Da Klugs said:


> Cant wait to say....
> 
> Miss Alba a real pleasure to meet you.
> 
> :tu


 Sorry for the tangent....
As if there aren't enough pix of Jessica... It just doesn't get old to look at her uh yes they are clean.
Here's a couple of HI-Res Jessica Pics for you JA fans
http://kenstogie.googlepages.com/jessicaalba
And I can't wait for THe HERF


----------



## kenstogie

Chicago Locals....


Is it a pain to drive from Midway Airport to the Hotel?? 

Reason is I can save enough $$ to rent a car if I do. I realize I may not need a car but it sure is nice  THANK YOU!

Whats the Addy for the Buffet $$$? PM me if ya got it. THANKS!!


----------



## Cochise

kenstogie said:


> Chicago Locals....
> 
> Is it a pain to drive from Midway Airport to the Hotel??
> 
> Reason is I can save enough $$ to rent a car if I do. I realize I may not need a car but it sure is nice  THANK YOU!
> 
> Whats the Addy for the Buffet $$$? PM me if ya got it. THANKS!!


If your patient and alert you can navigate anywhere in Chicagoland. Just have your route well mapped out before you leave and when you get here watch for signs. Some roads fork off (like 72 Higgins Road) and if you don't pay attention you end up on the same street that now has a different name.

On the weekend I would suggest staying on the interstates as much as possible. The side roads can slow you down. There's probably an IDOT website that can give you constuction info.

BTW, I'm going to have that whole day off and I want to start smoking way before 4pm. Are we meeting early at Shoeless'?

If you want , I could bring the minivan and we could go B&M hopping.


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> BTW, I'm going to have that whole day off and I want to start smoking way before 4pm. Are we meeting early at Shoeless'?


We will be herfing early I am sure, lots of Gorillas are getting to the hotel Friday. We can all exchange some cell numbers as the day approaches.

Ken, it will take you probably an hour from Midway to the hotel, assuming traffic and weather is normal.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48. DonJefe's Deb
49. DonJefe's Deb's friend
50. ky toker *paid*
51. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
52. Madurofan *paid*
53. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
545. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
55. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
56. jbailey *paid*
57&58. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
59. kenstogie
60&61 Spagg and Mrs. Spagg

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4

*


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48. DonJefe's Deb
49. DonJefe's Deb's friend
50. ky toker *paid*
51. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
52. Madurofan *paid*
53. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
545. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
55. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
56. jbailey *paid*
57&58. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
59. kenstogie
60&61. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4

*


----------



## Blueface

BOOKER!!!

How many days left???


----------



## txdyna65

Blueface said:


> BOOKER!!!
> 
> How many days left???


TOO MANY, but it is getting closer....Im ready!!


----------



## RPB67

Its one more day closer !!


----------



## kenstogie

IT's like Christmas for Cigar Smokers.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48. DonJefe's Deb
49. DonJefe's Deb's friend
50. ky toker *paid*
51. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
52. Madurofan *paid*
53. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
545. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
55. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
56. jbailey *paid*
57&58. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
59. kenstogie

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## icehog3

Received a package today from Michelle with her payment and 3 Fonseca KDT Cadetes...thank you Michelle!  

TSDave, I PM'ed you about Michelle's payment.


----------



## BigVito

do you paypal?


----------



## JPH

This is going to be fun....... I don't know if anyone realized this yet........


----------



## Spagg

I am mailing you a check in the morning Tom!

The wife and I booked our hotel this morning. Better late than never:ss !! 

See everyone there!


----------



## BigVito

I'll give it to you at the herf


----------



## kenstogie

Spagg said:


> I am mailing you a check in the morning Tom!
> 
> The wife and I booked our hotel this morning. Better late than never:ss !!
> 
> See everyone there!


Yup me too but I just was able to finalize time off etc, I also booked my Flight, and got a cheapy car just in case I need to get around. 
See y'all there.

Just wondering has there ever been such big Clubstogie herf??


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> This is going to be fun....... I don't know if anyone realized this yet........


Hadn't noticed, so thanks for pointing that out. What would we do without you? :ss


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Hadn't noticed, so thanks for pointing that out. What would we do without you? :ss


:r I wonder if Capt. obvious will wear his cape.


----------



## DonJefe

BigVito said:


> :r I wonder if Capt. obvious will wear his cape.


I think it should be required before he gains admittance!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> BOOKER!!!
> 
> How many days left???


32days &(4some a wake up). But again who's counting...


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 32days &(4some a wake up). But again who's counting...


:tg


----------



## BigVito

DonJefe said:


> I think it should be required before he gains admittance!!!


I second this


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Michelle has had her entry fee paid by the most generous TriShield Dave....nice going Dave!
> 
> 
> 
> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Received a package today from Michelle with her payment and 3 Fonseca KDT Cadetes...thank you Michelle!
> 
> TSDave, I PM'ed you about Michelle's payment.
> 
> 
> 
> That you are Dave - very generous indeed - but we must have sent monies at the same time!!:tu
> Hope you enjoy the smokes Tom - tasty wee beggers that they are!!
Click to expand...


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I'll give it to you at the herf


No good Perry, I need the cash by April 30! :r I do take Paypal, just don't mention the word "cigar" in the payment. Or I will just accept the title to the Truckinator. 

Scott, glad you are coming and got yourselves a room! 

Michelle, them little buggers are tasty little buggers, that's what I like!! :dr


----------



## icehog3

Got kenstogie's payment today, thank you Ken! Also been paid for a Puffy69 appearance, Freddy you have Nigel to thank for that! 

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb 
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48. DonJefe's Deb
49. DonJefe's Deb's friend
50. ky toker *paid*
51. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
52. Madurofan *paid*
53. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
545. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
55. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
56. jbailey *paid*
57&58. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
59. kenstogie *paid*
60&61. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## snkbyt

getting closer... :tu things are coming together nicely....can't wait :ss


----------



## kenstogie

Er uh, I have a confession I am a vrigin, (HA!, for a big herf that is) Of course I am going to bring a ton of cigars but how many should i bring especially to this thing?? Wouldn't want to come short handed :ss 

Is this like one of the bigger herf CS has had??


----------



## 68TriShield

kenstogie said:


> Er uh, I have a confession I am a vrigin, (HA!, for a big herf that is) Of course I am going to bring a ton of cigars but how many should i bring especially to this thing?? Wouldn't want to come short handed :ss
> 
> Is this like one of the bigger herf CS has had??


It is THE biggest so far i think,bring around 1 million cigars and you should be good.
Seriously though, bring what you want.Its you we want to see...


----------



## Twill413

kenstogie said:


> Of course I am going to bring a ton of cigars but how many should i bring especially to this thing??


Figure out the maximum amount of cigars you can smoke in a day, then double it :r never know what you might wanna smoke, so bring more than you can possibly smoke whist there.


----------



## kenstogie

68TriShield said:


> It is THE biggest so far i think,bring around 1 million cigars and you should be good.
> Seriously though, bring what you want.Its you we want to see...


COOL!!!!!!!!:tu :tu :tu I'll bring two milliion. If your gonna "break your bubble" you might as well fly around the country to one of the biggest herfs going.:tu


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb


if i don't get "paid" after my name by this weekend ... i'm gonna ride my scwhinn down to chicago.

check in the mail.....................again.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> :tg


:fu


----------



## Bobb

Hey Tom, 
Are there any good B&M's around the area? My Herf-a-dor is not that big, so I am thinking of stocking up when I get down there.


----------



## BigVito

check n mail


----------



## RPB67

kenstogie said:


> COOL!!!!!!!!:tu :tu :tu I'll bring two milliion. If your gonna "break your bubble" you might as well fly around the country to one of the biggest herfs going.:tu


Just strap your humidor to your back .....:r


----------



## icehog3

Bobb said:


> Hey Tom,
> Are there any good B&M's around the area? My Herf-a-dor is not that big, so I am thinking of stocking up when I get down there.


Cook County taxes are a big pain in the wallet, you would be much better off ordering something off the net...You still have 31 days!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cook County taxes are a big pain in the wallet, you would be much better off ordering something off the net...You still have 31 days!


or buying from a store in Wi


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> or buying from a store in Wi


Yeah...or that.


----------



## pnoon

68TriShield said:


> It is THE biggest so far i think,


Dave, you REALLY need to come out to SoCal 8. then you will see what a BIG herf is all about.


68TriShield said:


> Seriously though, bring what you want.Its you we want to see...


:tpd: 
Bring enough for you to smoke and some to share. That should be plenty, since you will be receiving as well as giving.


----------



## 68TriShield

With my luck California will slip into the sea when i'm there...


----------



## Bobb

BigVito said:


> or buying from a store in Wi





icehog3 said:


> Yeah...or that.


Well, since I work in a B&M here in WI, I guess I'll stock up before I leave 

I was asking because I don't have a good traveling humidor, but I do have time to order some beads and get some tupperware :ss

See you all in less than a month!!!!


----------



## Tristan

Bobb said:


> Hey Tom,
> Are there any good B&M's around the area? My Herf-a-dor is not that big, so I am thinking of stocking up when I get down there.


I think I'm going to bring my cooler-dor to the herf. I figure it will hold more than my 5 count otterbox :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Bob Chinns Sunday night 6pm(?)
www.bobchinns.com

*Icehog Tom
Blueface Carlos
Kiwi Michelle

​ 

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (?) (eve)

Anybody elses names being added to either of these??


This time next (nz time) we'll be preherfing...woohoo:tu


----------



## chip

I'll be there Friday.
I hope.
Probably.
We'll see.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

chip said:


> I'll be there Friday.
> I hope.
> Probably.
> We'll see.


Thats what I like.....A man that knows what he wants!!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Thats what I like.....A man that knows what he wants!!!!


I'm a man & I want some 6grapes (; welcome back Kiwi.....

signed your personal body guard.


----------



## chip

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Thats what I like.....A man that knows what he wants!!!!


I want to sleep....been up for 2 days on this security issue....getting a little woozy. This site is my comic relief in these monster conference calls.


----------



## floydp

chip said:


> I want to sleep....been up for 2 days on this security issue....getting a little woozy. This site is my comic relief in these monster conference calls.


Stop whining ya bastage! :r

BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


----------



## backwoods

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


WOOT!

awesome! cant wait to finally meet you 2!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Oh My God - you have just made my day...no my week ...at least!!

That is just so awesome Frank - Can't wait to give you and Anita a big hug.
When are you arriving Friday or Saturday?? How long can you stay??

Wow this is just great!!!:tu


----------



## DonJefe

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


WooHoo!! Can't wait to herf with you guys again!! You bringing Mark?


----------



## RPB67

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Oh my !!

This is some awesome news. This is going to be one of the biggest herfs yet. I can't wait to meet everyone.


----------



## 68TriShield

If we can get to you we'll say hi Frank :r Looks like quite a few first timers there for you two to meet...


----------



## Bobb

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Very cool!! Can't wait to Herf with ya!!


----------



## BigVito

is 7 grapes better then 6?


----------



## txdyna65

Too cool, I'll get to finally meet Frank and Anita and everyone else for the first time :r


----------



## RPB67

txdyna65 said:


> Too cool, I'll get to finally meet Frank and Anita and everyone else for the first time :r


I can show you how to spend money in person that day ! :r


----------



## hollywood

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


a big ol' WOOT!! awesome news!! can't wait to see yens!! hope you drag along that great big catfish, too!!:tu


----------



## txdyna65

RPB67 said:


> I can show you how to spend money in person that day ! :r


:r I dont think I want to go into a B&M with you Richard :hn


----------



## tech-ninja

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Alright! It will be great to meet ya'll!!!:tu


----------



## RenoB

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


WooHoo!!! :bl

This just keeps getting better and better :tu


----------



## dayplanner

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


NO FREAKIING WAY!!! This is shaping up to be the most awesome CS herf EVER! :tu :ss


----------



## kenstogie

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Awesome, I get to meet all these folks I've known for years.


----------



## kenstogie

Yes Michelle Although I have to leave on Sunday I will be there on Friday flying in at about 12:00 noon or so. I might add I am looking forward to it too!



Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Bob Chinns Sunday night 6pm(?)
> www.bobchinns.com
> 
> *Icehog Tom
> Blueface Carlos
> Kiwi Michelle
> 
> ​
> 
> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt  (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (eve)
> 26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
> 28. The Professor (?) (eve)
> 
> Anybody elses names being added to either of these??
> 
> 
> This time next (nz time) we'll be preherfing...woohoo:tu


----------



## Spagg

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Thats awesome Frank!! I can't wait to see you and Anita again!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Ohhhhhh say it aint so the P,s r going2b there. Padrons 64 anny 4everyone (on frank) can't wait 2meet yarnsss.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> is 7 grapes better then 6?


LOL never had 7grapes but we should try some. Hey keep it quite but did u hear th P's were coming Shhhhh (; don't tell anybody.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL never had 7grapes but we should try some. Hey keep it quite but did u hear th P's were coming Shhhhh (; don't tell anybody.


Pedro and Paulie?


----------



## The Professor

Good news: I've gotten final approval to come to the pre-herf! I will *definitely* be there Friday night. When I come is still up in the air. I may take the train up; I may drive. Either way, I'm not exactly sure when i'll come up ... either the afternoon or evening. PM being sent to Booker right now, too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Good news: I've gotten final approval to come to the pre-herf! I will *definitely* be there Friday night. When I come is still up in the air. I may take the train up; I may drive. Either way, I'm not exactly sure when i'll come up ... either the afternoon or evening. PM being sent to Booker right now, too.


Got the PM & Its a go, lets have some fun people. Shhhhh please don't say anything but the P's r coming...


----------



## kheffelf

Ok, Tom put me on the list as well, I should have your payment sent out to you in the next couple days. Not going to be able to do the pre herf, but Greg talked me into going to the herf.


----------



## The Professor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Got the PM & Its a go, lets have some fun people. Shhhhh please don't say anything but the P's r coming...


Awesome! I also just bought my train ticket ... I'll be there at the same time as Hollywood (train arrives at 1pm).

w00t!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (aft)
29. Chip (eve)
30-31. Fwank and Anita
32. Kenstogie

Surprise guests or locals?? Have I missed anyone else??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

29days2the pre herf & 30days2the main herf. Gm everyone.


----------



## chip

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


Dang...whining really works!!!
Guess my kids have been right all these years....:r

This makes my day, ya vintage bastage


----------



## floydp

this isn't Frank.. but our flight is booked and our room is booked. We will arrive at 12:05 on Friday. Can't wait to see you guys!! This is gonna be a blast.

Anita


----------



## RPB67

floydp said:


> this isn't Frank.. but our flight is booked and our room is booked. We will arrive at 12:05 on Friday. Can't wait to see you guys!! This is gonna be a blast.
> 
> Anita


Awesome Anita

I will be there Saturday.

I look forward to meeting you and Frank !


----------



## snkbyt

floydp said:


> Stop whining ya bastage! :r
> 
> BTW we're comming to Chi-Town for this sillyness!!! Can't wait to see all of yens!


cool......see ya there :tu


----------



## Twill413

Can't wait. Although I made the mistake of looking at Jim's "Look at me! I can't go, woe is me, thread" :r . Nice work in there Tom :ss .


----------



## DETROITPHA357

floydp said:


> this isn't Frank.. but our flight is booked and our room is booked. We will arrive at 12:05 on Friday. Can't wait to see you guys!! This is gonna be a blast.
> 
> Anita


Ok this is starting to be 2good2b true. (understand that1) Im going 2have fun.


----------



## The Professor

floydp said:


> this isn't Frank.. but our flight is booked and our room is booked. We will arrive at 12:05 on Friday. Can't wait to see you guys!! This is gonna be a blast.
> 
> Anita


Freakin' awesome!!! I can't wait to herf with yens!!!!! I'll be arriving by train at 1pm with HWD.


----------



## Andyman

i am riding in with PDS so I guess I will be there too!!


Kiwi Michelle said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (eve)
> 26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
> 28. The Professor (aft)
> 29. Chip (eve)
> 30-31. Fwank and Anita
> 32. Kenstogie
> 
> Surprise guests or locals?? Have I missed anyone else??


----------



## icehog3

Frank, Anita, Andy...it just keeps getting better and better!!   :ss :tu :bl


----------



## Puffy69

I cant wait for this one..Nigel, you shouldnt have..Dont think im gona be your date for the night..lol..Talked to Tom last night and he told me what you had done..I appreciate it and I have something for you when I see ya.


----------



## icehog3

Got payments today from C from the D and DonWeb. Thanks Clint and Tony....Tony sent along a couple nice smokes to tide me over until the MMH...thanks again my friend! 

Good news that Frank and Anita are coming, and Andy confirmed as well! This is going to be epic!!

Deb Jefe and her friend will also be joining us later after their shopping excursion!

Frank, I will PM you my cell so we can talk this week!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg
60&61.Frank and Anita
62. C from the D *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## replicant_argent

so, are 36 and 62 the same?


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> so, are 36 and 62 the same?


OOPS!! :r


----------



## icehog3

Got payments today from C from the D and DonWeb. Thanks Clint and Tony....Tony sent along a couple nice smokes to tide me over until the MMH...thanks again my friend! 

Good news that Frank and Anita are coming, and Andy confirmed as well! This is going to be epic!!

Deb Jefe and her friend will also be joining us later after their shopping excursion!

Frank, I will PM you my cell so we can talk this week!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg
60&61.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*[/QUOTE]


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> so, are 36 and 62 the same?


but we don't see your name anywhere?

We need to have a good representation from the Twin Cities! Oh, wait......."good"....... never mind :ss


----------



## snkbyt

30 days Booker....29 to pre-HERF


----------



## replicant_argent

Beagle Boy said:


> but we don't see your name anywhere?
> 
> We need to have a good representation from the Twin Cities! Oh, wait......."good"....... never mind :ss


Still working on it, man. My wife would count as the "Good" part.
I gots feelings, ya know.

:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> 30 days Booker....29 to pre-HERF


I'm trying not2talk2uguys4a week... maybe 2 startingggggg now.


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> I gots feelings, ya know.
> 
> :ss


:r 
I always liked the Offspring's version of the song "Feelings"


----------



## Ms. Floydp

This is kewl! We're all gonna have a great time!


----------



## Tristan

Ms. Floydp said:


> This is kewl! We're all gonna have a great time!


AWESOME! I'm pumped that you guys are coming Anita! Good Deal!


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*


I got "paid" ------- WOOHOOOO

... and it's about damn time!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> I got "paid" ------- WOOHOOOO
> 
> ... and it's about damn time!


I finally get 2meeeet my heroooo WooHooooo.


----------



## Blueface

Ms. Floydp said:


> This is kewl! We're all gonna have a great time!


Wow!
The list just keeps growing and growing.

Can't wait.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Blueface said:


> Wow!
> The list just keeps growing and growing.
> 
> Can't wait.


Its all your fought BF, if u weren't such a great BOTL Tom wouldn't have 2go through all of this. He really should be upset with u (; glad your coming. can't wait 2herf with u again. this time the 6grapes r on me or as BV said 7grapes should b better.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Its all your fought BF, if u weren't such a great BOTL Tom wouldn't have 2go through all of this. He really should be upset with u (; glad your coming. can't wait 2herf with u again. this time the 6grapes r on me or as BV said 7grapes should b better.


:r what do I know? I'm not sophisticated enough to enjoy it


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :r what do I know? I'm not sophisticated enough to enjoy it


Yes u can & the 1st case on me (;


----------



## Puffy69

This is gonna be a *SUPER HERF*now that the Floyds are coming..cant wait..Can Chicago handle this?


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> This is gonna be a *SUPER HERF*now that the Floyds are coming..cant wait..Can Chicago handle this?


With as many cigars as we will be smoking, I think Chicago will be the next scapegoat for global warming
:ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


----------



## Blueface

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Its all your fought BF, if u weren't such a great BOTL Tom wouldn't have 2go through all of this. He really should be upset with u (; glad your coming. can't wait 2herf with u again. this time the 6grapes r on me or as BV said 7grapes should b better.


He must be upset with me indeed.
Lets call him out. 
Left him a voice mail message looking for a place to have a cigar in that now "banned cigars/smoking" Northbrook, IL and he never returned my call.


----------



## Cochise

backwoods said:


> With as many cigars as we will be smoking, I think Chicago will be the next scapegoat for global warming
> :ss :ss :ss :ss :ss


Funny...

Be carefull what you wish for (say/think about)

Herfers are marked for extinction by big brother.


----------



## Bobb

replicant_argent said:


> Still working on it, man. My wife would count as the "Good" part.
> I gots feelings, ya know.
> 
> :ss


Your feeling are ugly and wrong!! (to quote the Simpsons...p.s. come to ChicagoLand!!!)


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I finally get 2meeeet my heroooo WooHooooo.


Tony is my hero too Booker....great minds think alike! 



Blueface said:


> He must be upset with me indeed.
> Lets call him out.
> Left him a voice mail message looking for a place to have a cigar in that now "banned cigars/smoking" Northbrook, IL and he never returned my call.


Sorry Carlos, had some O.T. as I thought you were babysitting clients this go-round. If you really loved me, you would have ditched them and come had a cigar with me!! :r


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Tony is my hero too Booker....great minds think alike!
> 
> Sorry Carlos, had some O.T. as I thought you were babysitting clients this go-round. If you really loved me, you would have ditched them and come had a cigar with me!! :r


I was in fact babysitting.
Just messing with you.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg
60&61.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## DonJefe

There better be strippers at this herf!


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> There better be strippers at this herf!


Just a hunch but i dont think my wife would approve...


----------



## backwoods

DonJefe said:


> There better be strippers at this herf!


shhh...dont say that too loud. At the last Brewer HERF, Tom was the stripperu . he was so bad....the guy on the couch didnt even tip him


----------



## DonJefe

68TriShield said:


> Just a hunch but i dont think my wife would approve...


Mine either, just havin' a little fun!:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> There better be strippers at this herf!





68TriShield said:


> Just a hunch but i dont think my wife would approve...


unless of course its Tom and Tony...:r


----------



## icehog3

backwoods said:


> shhh...dont say that too loud. At the last Brewer HERF, Tom was the stripperu . he was so bad....the guy on the couch didnt even tip him


I gave him a little something for the effort though! :r


----------



## DonJefe

68TriShield said:


> unless of course its Tom and Tony...:r


u u

Thanks for that disturbing mental image!!:r


----------



## snkbyt

counting down :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

[/QUOTE]


icehog3 said:


> Tony is my hero too Booker....great minds think alike
> 
> 
> DonJefe said:
> 
> 
> 
> There better be strippers at this herf!
> 
> 
> 
> Yep indeedie...
> Did someone say Stripper. I like Strippers, I love Strippers. I want me a Stripper
Click to expand...


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> [
> Yep indeedie...
> Did someone say Stripper. I like Strippers, I love Strippers. I want me a Stripper


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


>


OH MY GOD, WHAT THE F4CK'S GOING ON. IF HE'S THE STRIPPER I DONT WANT ANY STRIPPERS, ILL PASS:bn


----------



## JPH

backwoods said:


>


Thats a damn good photoshop...Liz thought it was real...lol


----------



## backwoods

JPH said:


> Thats a damn good photoshop...Liz thought it was real...lol


:r the only thing photoshopped in that pic...is the lil gold star:r :r

that was one helluva night...if i remember correctly


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> :r the only thing photoshopped in that pic...is the lil gold star:r :r
> 
> that was one helluva night...if i remember correctly


U really just turned my stomach.......:c


----------



## Puffy69

backwoods said:


> :r the only thing photoshopped in that pic...is the lil gold star:r :r
> 
> that was one helluva night...if i remember correctly


no doubt...i was there...:r this is what happens when you add alcohol to a Hog. You get shit on..very rememberable Herf indeed..


----------



## backwoods

Rock Star said:


> no doubt...i was there...:r this is what happens when you add alcohol to a Hog. You get shit on..very rememberable Herf indeed..


that was a great time, I wont soon forget. thanks again Freddy:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

backwoods said:


>


Note to self: DO NOT SLEEP IN PUBLIC PLACES!!

Do these emoticons look like this picture?......:BS


----------



## Twill413

backwoods said:


>


I heard the rumors about this picture. Note to self- Don't fall asleep (pass out) around Tom.


----------



## BigVito

is it wrong to be a little excited looking at that? 


backwoods said:


>


----------



## DonWeb

Rock Star said:


> no doubt...i was there...:r this is what happens when you add alcohol to a Hog. You get shit on..very rememberable Herf indeed..


I KNOW NO--THING !!

http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sgtschultzxl3.jpg

i wasn't even there...


----------



## backwoods

DonWeb said:


> I KNOW NO--THING !!
> 
> http://img253.imageshack.us/my.php?image=sgtschultzxl3.jpg
> 
> i wasn't even there...


O-RLY?

who is this?

click for evidence


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> O-RLY?
> 
> who is this?
> 
> click for evidence


booker?


----------



## 68TriShield

:r :r Tony!!!


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

BigVito said:


> is it wrong to be a little excited looking at that?



Yes very very wrong!!


----------



## BigVito

I'm wrong again


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> O-RLY?
> 
> who is this?
> 
> click for evidence


BUSTED :r

Why don't I just post a link to help get people pumped up a little. Pics start around post 170 

OMG, that was fun to look at again!


----------



## snkbyt

note to everyone...bring No-Doze to herf or you could be next :r


----------



## icehog3

That guy was the only guy in Milwaukee drunker than me, so I gave him a little "nose rouge" to remember his night by! :r

I got payments today from Big Vito, Mr and Mrs Spagg, Andyman and Stashu...thanks Perry, Scott and Julie, Andy and Stan!! 4 weeks!!! 

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
60&61.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## kenstogie

I thought I would be the last to sign up for the Mega MoB herf, but look at that there are others coming too!! I hope another 100 gorillas sign up!


----------



## snkbyt

HEY BOOKER! how long to "its HERF'n time"
don't bitch...don't whine....meet your friends where I meet mine
@ MOB (mega) HERF 5/07


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> HEY BOOKER! how long to "its HERF'n time"
> don't bitch...don't whine....meet your friends where I meet mine
> @ MOB (mega) HERF 5/07


:tpd:

How much time Booker ????


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> How much time Booker ????


:tpd:

Yeah ... how much time?


----------



## BigVito

paid :ss


----------



## Ms. Floydp

kenstogie said:


> I thought I would be the last to sign up for the Mega MoB herf, but look at that there are others coming too!! I hope another 100 gorillas sign up!


hahaha.. we're bringing up the rear Ken!

Can't wait to see all of the familiar faces we know and love and the new ones that we'll finally get to meet. This is gonna be AWESOME!!

Don't tell Booker that we're coming... ok?? LOL


----------



## floydp

This might be big.. Man I can't wait to see my buds!! Many old friends and soon to be new friends. Folks we've talked to for years in the flesh. Unfarginbelievable!!!


----------



## Blueface

So where is Booker?
Can't freaking count on him to give us the countdown any longer?
Man, just can't rely on folks anymore.


----------



## snkbyt

Booker is MIA.....time left to HERF 618 hours


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
60&61.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## DooshusBaggus

I may make an appearance at this one...just ask hog after his ninth Stoli.


----------



## RPB67

Blueface said:


> So where is Booker?
> Can't freaking count on him to give us the countdown any longer?
> Man, just can't rely on folks anymore.


:tpd:

Tick Tock !


----------



## kenstogie

Ms. Floydp said:


> hahaha.. we're bringing up the rear Ken!
> 
> Can't wait to see all of the familiar faces we know and love and the new ones that we'll finally get to meet. This is gonna be AWESOME!!
> 
> Don't tell Booker that we're coming... ok?? LOL


Exactly, Anita, It'll be very, very COOL to see y'all and smoke some stogies too.

I wonder what kind of ventilation system Shoeless Joes has?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> HEY BOOKER! how long to "its HERF'n time"
> don't bitch...don't whine....meet your friends where I meet mine
> @ MOB (mega) HERF 5/07


26days left fellas



RPB67 said:


> How much time Booker ????


624hrs!!!!



The Professor said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Yeah ... how much time?


Less then u think


----------



## The Professor

Yay ... Booker's back! Thanks for the time update, man.  :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Tick Tock !


BOOOOMMMM


snkbyt said:


> Booker is MIA.....time left to HERF 618 hours


Thxs 4having my back.



Blueface said:


> So where is Booker?
> Can't freaking count on him to give us the countdown any longer?
> Man, just can't rely on folks anymore.


U can count on me to get drunk, smoke some cigars and have a good time.


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 26days left fellas
> 
> 624hrs!!!!
> 
> Less then u think


Its about time you got back.

Don't disapear on us like that !!


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U can count on me to get drunk, smoke some cigars and have a good time.


Meee tooo:tu but not necessarily in that order


WOOT!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Yay ... Booker's back! Thanks for the time update, man.  :ss


AnyTime:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Its about time you got back.
> 
> Don't disapear on us like that !!


Its been a busy weekend, just got done with breifing and sounds like it's going to be a busyyyyy week. Anyone want some of our bad guys??



backwoods said:


> Meee tooo:tu but not necessarily in that order
> 
> 
> WOOT!


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Its been a busy weekend, just got done with breifing and sounds like it's going to be a busyyyyy week. Anyone want some of our bad guys??


You can keep your bad guys....we've got all the wingnuts and they're dumber than dirt.


----------



## icehog3

kenstogie said:


> I wonder what kind of ventilation system Shoeless Joes has?


That is something I thought about after this thing was in full swing. I actually have no idea.

Good News: If they have a good ventilation system, we will breath relatively clean air.

Good News: If they don't have a good ventilation system, as 60+ cigar smokers will be there, we will end up having the place to ourselves! :r


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Its been a busy weekend, just got done with breifing and sounds like it's going to be a busyyyyy week. Anyone want some of our bad guys??


 got enough of my own


----------



## icehog3

*One week to confirm and get your payments in Boys and Girls...I know there are a couple more of you out there that don't want to miss this!! *

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
60&61.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Suprise Guest #4
Quint
*


----------



## RPB67

Quint !!!

Is Brian going ??? 

I just noticed that we only live about 10 minutes apart from each other.


----------



## icehog3

RPB67 said:


> Quint !!!
> 
> Is Brian going ???
> 
> I just noticed that we only live about 10 minutes apart from each other.


Haven't heard back from him in several weeks, so I am assuming he is not...but hope I am wrong.


----------



## kenstogie

:ss :al


icehog3 said:


> That is something I thought about after this thing was in full swing. I actually have no idea.
> 
> Good News: If they have a good ventilation system, we will breath relatively clean air.
> 
> Good News: If they don't have a good ventilation system, as 60+ cigar smokers will be there, we will end up having the place to ourselves! :r


More Good News, The beer will always be "half full"


----------



## ky toker

> Ms. Floydp said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is gonna be AWESOME!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This might be big.. Man I can't wait to see my buds!! Many old friends and soon to be new friends. Folks we've talked to for years in the flesh. Unfarginbelievable!!!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Glad to see you two on the list.

Tom, are you sure this place can hold us; 61 cnt.?:r

PS: Just seen your post above. I'm not sure if any ventilation could keep up so we may have the whole place. :tu


----------



## kenstogie

I know some one must have posted this already but why not bump it??
They list the drinks, food, etc and there are pics of the place.

http://www.shoelessjoesrosemont.com/index.html


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Old Sailor said:


> You can keep your bad guys....we've got all the wingnuts and they're dumber than dirt.


LOL ok ill keep dealing with them.


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL ok ill keep dealing with them.


Just don't let them steal your watch.

You need to know when its Mega Herf Time !!


----------



## tchariya

Is it too late to add me? I'm in the area anyway! No need for rooms!

-tchariya


----------



## RPB67

I don't think so !

This is getting bigger and bigger !!


----------



## 68TriShield

tchariya said:


> Is it too late to add me? I'm in the area anyway! No need for rooms!
> 
> -tchariya


Too late?,not yet...:ss


----------



## kenstogie

I can't speak for all other Gorillas but I am pretty sure there is always room:tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Just don't let them steal your watch.
> 
> You need to know when its Mega Herf Time !!


Doesn't matter I have the days in my head, as of a matter of fact my crew knows the count down dates. They'll be glad when I'm gone LOL. I think there a lil tired of hearing bout this great big herf in chi-town. Oh well 4the next 25DAYS there goina have ta hear about it(; If I don't make it yall bare arms and come save me from them. );


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Is it too late to add me? I'm in the area anyway! No need for rooms!
> 
> -tchariya


Not too late at all, but I do need the payments by next Monday (April 30), so you can send me a check or Paypal the funds....let me know!  Be great to have you there with us.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. Danielle (Tristan's STB wife) *paid*
54. jbailey *paid*
55&56. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
57. kenstogie *paid*
58&59. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
60&61.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Quint
tchariya
*


----------



## 68TriShield

FYI Tristans STB wife is listed twice...


----------



## Twill413

Get that money in folks. You don't want to be stuck eating bar nuts all day  .


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Get that money in folks. You don't want to be stuck eating bar nuts all day  .


They are charging per head, so you won't be eating barnuts. You will be smoking in the parking lot and ordering pizza. :r

Sorry y'all, the $19 ain't optional....but we are 95% payed up, and I know of a couple more on the way....


----------



## icehog3

Thanks for catching the duplicate entry Dave!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Quint
tchariya
*


----------



## kenstogie

Good Food, good times and the Best Company, the CS gang. You may never get an opportunity to meet so many Club Stogie gorillas again.

Lets have even MORE gorilla's Join in one of the LARGEST CS Herfs ever.

You don't want to be the guy (or gal) that says "I could've went but didn't" Do you?

If it's your first Herf no big deal, it's my first (big) Herf too!!


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> They are charging per head, so you won't be eating barnuts. You will be smoking in the parking lot and ordering pizza. :r
> 
> Sorry y'all, the $19 ain't optional....but we are 95% payed up, and I know of a couple more on the way....


ouch! In that case even more reason to get on it.


----------



## icehog3

Jefe is in da hizzouse!! Thanks Jeff!!!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Quint
tchariya
*


----------



## Spagg

icehog3 said:


> Jefe is in da hizzouse!! Thanks Jeff!!!
> 
> *Main Herf:​ *
> Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
> 10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
> *The List *​
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface *paid*
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
> 5.Maurice *paid*
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413 *paid*
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
> 13.Stashu *paid*
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.Puffy69 *paid*
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.pds *paid*
> 21.Andyman *paid*
> 22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito *paid*
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
> 28.tech-ninja *paid*
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister *paid*
> 31.Bruce
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D *paid*
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip *paid*
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
> 41. Salty McGee *paid*
> 42. daveteal *paid*
> 43. Cochise
> 44. snkbyt *paid*
> 45. catfish *paid*
> 46. MikeZ
> 47. DonJefe *paid*
> 48.. ky toker *paid*
> 49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
> 50. Madurofan *paid*
> 51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
> 52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
> 53. jbailey *paid*
> 54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
> 56. kenstogie *paid*
> 57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
> 59&60.Frank and Anita
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from
> Brandon
> Suprise Guest #3
> chicagorobusto and Dad
> Quint
> tchariya
> *


Its about time Jeff:r!! (just kidding brother!!)


----------



## ToddziLLa

Have fun guys. 

Wish I could make it but I have a wedding still to plan and pay for, a Jamaican honeymoon to pay for, school, and work to tend to.


----------



## 68TriShield

ToddziLLa said:


> Have fun guys.
> 
> Wish I could make it but I have a wedding still to plan and pay for, a Jamaican honeymoon to pay for, school, and work to tend to.


I for one will miss you Todd...(i'm sad)


----------



## RPB67

ToddziLLa said:


> Have fun guys.
> 
> Wish I could make it but I have a wedding still to plan and pay for, a Jamaican honeymoon to pay for, school, and work to tend to.


You will be missed.

But you have to take care of business first !


----------



## BigVito

ToddziLLa said:


> Have fun guys.
> 
> Wish I could make it but I have a wedding still to plan and pay for, a Jamaican honeymoon to pay for, school, and work to tend to.


:hn Maybe another herf we will meet :tu


----------



## backwoods

68TriShield said:


> FYI Tristans STB wife is listed twice...


maybe Trisan was hoping for a Menage a Trois


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> They are charging per head, so you won't be eating barnuts. You will be smoking in the parking lot and ordering pizza. :r
> 
> Sorry y'all, the $19 ain't optional....but we are 95% payed up, and I know of a couple more on the way....


Yeah ours for one, we sent it to Tom's old address, geeze and we have the rolodex. In conclusion Tom, your winnings went to Chicago and now are in transit back to Va only to be sent back to Chicago.


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> maybe Trisan was hoping for a Menage a Trois


:r would he video it?


----------



## RPB67

BigVito said:


> :r would he video it?


I would hope so !


----------



## backwoods

Hey....thats our brother you guys are talking about:tg

I wonder what his intro music would be

We really need to get to te HERF date:hn


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> Hey....thats our brother you guys are talking about:tg
> 
> I wonder what his intro music would be
> 
> We really need to get to te HERF date:hn


:r only one knows


----------



## RenoB

*Friday Pre Herf*

1-3. The Trishields (morn) 
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft) 
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft) 
8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (aft)
29. Chip (eve)
30-31. Fwank and Anita
32. Kenstogie
33. RenoB (mid-afternoon)



Confirmed, I'm there Friday - arriving about 3PM, staying at the BW.

Couldn't contain myself any longer


----------



## BigVito

I need to get off work early, or call in that Friday


RenoB said:


> *Friday Pre Herf*
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (mid day)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (mid day)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (eve)
> 26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
> 28. The Professor (aft)
> 29. Chip (eve)
> 30-31. Fwank and Anita
> 32. Kenstogie
> 33. RenoB (mid-afternoon)
> 
> 
> 
> Confirmed, I'm there Friday - arriving about 3PM, staying at the BW.
> 
> Couldn't contain myself any longer


----------



## hollywood

RenoB said:


> Confirmed, I'm there Friday - arriving about 3PM, staying at the BW.
> 
> Couldn't contain myself any longer


:tu Rock on!! Freakin pre-herf is now HUGE!!:tu


----------



## The Professor

Yeah baby!!!


----------



## snkbyt

ordered HERF cards for the trip.............got an email stating "shipped"


----------



## icehog3

ToddziLLa said:


> Have fun guys.
> 
> Wish I could make it but I have a wedding still to plan and pay for, a Jamaican honeymoon to pay for, school, and work to tend to.


Todd!! Come to the MMH, and I will go to Jamaica for you two! 

We will miss you lots Brother, but I am sure I will herf with you at least a couple times this year.


----------



## icehog3

Brandon, Chicagorobusto, Quint.....wasssssup??? Time is running out!!

*Main Herf:​ *
Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita
61. tchariya

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Quint

*


----------



## daveteal

Well im getting excited for this herf and though I never met you Tom I hope to maybe catch ya at another herf.Would have looked forward to hearing about those ducks you bagged this year.


----------



## icehog3

daveteal said:


> Well im getting excited for this herf and though I never met you Tom I hope to maybe catch ya at another herf.Would have looked forward to hearing about those ducks you bagged this year.


Todd, not Tom, right Dave? I promise I will be there...and I never bagged me no ducks! :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Todd, not Tom, right Dave? I promise I will be there...and I never bagged me no ducks! :r


Likely story Tom - come on - tell us about the old ducks that ya bagged!!


----------



## 68TriShield

RenoB,no need to contain yourself.I'm fargin bustin here!!!!!
Perry,call in indeed.Celeste and i need someone to herf with in the AM:ss 
Tom,Dave,ducks,Todd..............huh????


----------



## replicant_argent

Admiral Douchebag teabags ducks????




Shudders a little.


----------



## RenoB

snkbyt said:


> ordered HERF cards for the trip.............got an email stating "shipped"


ordered cigars for HERF ...................... they arrived yesterday :mn


----------



## kenstogie

snkbyt said:


> ordered HERF cards for the trip.............got an email stating "shipped"


What are herf cards??


----------



## RPB67

kenstogie said:


> What are herf cards??


:tpd:


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> RenoB,no need to contain yourself.I'm fargin bustin here!!!!!
> Perry,call in indeed.Celeste and i need someone to herf with in the AM:ss
> Tom,Dave,ducks,Todd..............huh????


will be there 9am......what I'm I? chopped liver?............................:r


----------



## snkbyt

kenstogie said:


> What are herf cards??


 see me at the HERF and I'll show you
(basically a business card w/your alias and avatar on 1 side and info on the other)


----------



## 68TriShield

snkbyt said:


> will be there 9am......what I'm I? chopped liver?............................:r


I thought you were coming later,heck i might see you at O'Hare.BTW i realy like chopped liver...:dr


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> I thought you were coming later,heck i might see you at O'Hare.BTW i realy like chopped liver...:dr


see ya there :tu


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> Admiral Douchebag teabags ducks????
> 
> Shudders a little.


I promise my house is a "teabag-free zone"....now, hogbags, well.....:tg


----------



## icehog3

Ray and Scott (Omawasu) .....are you guys still coming? Hope so! 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita
61. tchariya

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Quint

*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

23days left...:bl :bl


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 23days left...:bl :bl


YAY!!!! :w


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> YAY!!!! :w


U still driving. I suspose 2b driving but the flights r looking prettygood.


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U still driving. I suspose 2b driving but the flights r looking prettygood.


Yeah here's my Itinerary:

Friday: SaltyMcGee is driving in from Columbus to hang out and pre-Herf at Trogdors house

Saturday ass early: Us 3 are driving in .....

Saturday: HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> Yeah here's my Itinerary:
> 
> Friday: SaltyMcGee is driving in from Columbus to hang out and pre-Herf at Trogdors house
> 
> Saturday ass early: Us 3 are driving in .....
> 
> Saturday: HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF


Yup....that be da plan!:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Yeah here's my Itinerary:
> 
> Friday: SaltyMcGee is driving in from Columbus to hang out and pre-Herf at Trogdors house
> 
> Saturday ass early: Us 3 are driving in .....
> 
> Saturday: HERF HERF HERF HERF HERF


I would drive down there for the firday herf but i need to be in chicago friday morning.



SaltyMcGee said:


> Yup....that be da plan!:tu


Good plans.:tu Yall r going to be doing alot of smoking.:ss


----------



## RPB67

SaltyMcGee said:


> Yup....that be da plan!:tu


Nice plan you guys got there, see you in Chicago.


----------



## daveteal

icehog3 said:


> Todd, not Tom, right Dave? I promise I will be there...and I never bagged me no ducks! :r


gotch ya .:tu


----------



## daveteal

you did manage to bag a few lame ones with your moon shot though.:ss


----------



## icehog3

Another suprise guest is confirmed!!  

I am PMing Brandon, Chicagorobusto, Quint and a couple others to see if they are coming.

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita
61. tchariya
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad
Quint

*


----------



## snkbyt

getting closer


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> getting closer


22days4me A wake-up 4some. c yall there.


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 22days4me A wake-up 4some. c yall there.


Oh yeah !!


----------



## stashu

Kinda quiet here eh?

Like the calm before the storm.


----------



## RPB67

Everyone is counting the days !


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

RPB67 said:


> Everyone is counting the days !


Crikey - in three weeks today - I will be heading for the airport!

I am full of excite!!


----------



## BigVito

:bl


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 22days4me A wake-up 4some. c yall there.


And maybe alot longer for some....:tg smoke one for me Booker.:tu


----------



## icehog3

No word from Quint today on my PM< so I am assuming he is out. ChiRobo and Brandon haven't logged on in a couple weeks, so who knows...they will need to use PP if they want in at this point.

On the good side, Joe (mr.c ) confirmed, another great Gorilla at the MMH! 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita
61. tchariya
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad

*


----------



## Beagle Boy

RPB67 said:


> Everyone is counting the days !


It's almost down to the point I can count on my fingers and toes - I apologize to any high school shop teachers


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> maybe Trisan was hoping for a Menage a Trois


Definetly



BigVito said:


> :r would he video it?


F*** yes!



RPB67 said:


> I would hope so !


Rich knows!



backwoods said:


> Hey....thats our brother you guys are talking about:tg
> 
> I wonder what his intro music would be


Answer: Dennis Deyoung - Desert Moon, ha ha ha



BigVito said:


> :r only one knows


That's right!

You guys are terrible! It's great! :tu


----------



## RPB67

Tristan said:


> Definetly
> 
> F*** yes!
> 
> Rich knows!
> 
> Answer: Dennis Deyoung - Desert Moon, ha ha ha
> 
> That's right!
> 
> You guys are terrible! It's great! :tu


:r :r :r


----------



## icehog3

Payment arrived from 4WheelVFR...thanks Ray! 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita
61. tchariya
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Brandon
Suprise Guest #3 
chicagorobusto and Dad

*


----------



## snkbyt

another day closer


----------



## mitro

Is it too late to get in? I don't really know anybody, but it just seems hard to pass up this large of a gathering (plus I was known to throw back a few at Joe's back in the good ol' days  ). I'm not entirely sure I'll go, but I'd happily pay my share to reserve a spot just in case you guys talk me into it in the next couple weeks.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

mitro said:


> Is it too late to get in? I don't really know anybody, but it just seems hard to pass up this large of a gathering (plus I was known to throw back a few at Joe's back in the good ol' days  ). I'm not entirely sure I'll go, but I'd happily pay my share to reserve a spot just in case you guys talk me into it in the next couple weeks.


Hey Mitro

Money is to be in for the end of the month ($19 for dinner). Tom is organising and away for a couple of days. PM him anyway! You maybe able to paypal him if you can't get a cheque to him in time.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Anyone else still needing a roomie?


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> Anyone else still needing a roomie?


you have a room for Friday?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> you have a room for Friday?


Not yet. I gotta get one soon though.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> Not yet. I gotta get one soon though.


I have one split with saltymcgee for Saturday, but was wanting to stay there Friday


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> I have one split with saltymcgee for Saturday, but was wanting to stay there Friday


I've gotta work on Friday, so I won't need a room 'til Saturday.


----------



## kenstogie

Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


----------



## 68TriShield

kenstogie said:


> Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


we can only speculate at this point...:c


----------



## BigVito

kenstogie said:


> Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


I'm surprise guest #4


----------



## SaltyMcGee

kenstogie said:


> Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


Two words: Carrot Top :tu


----------



## DonWeb

kenstogie said:


> Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


Think of the biggest cigar smoking celebrity you know...

v
v
v
v
v
v

v
v
v
v
v

it's not him.


----------



## snkbyt

to give BOTL/SOTL something to do till HERF time, maybe we should start a pool as to who the mystery guests might be.

1 guess per attendee

Ron White :ss


----------



## stashu

kenstogie said:


> Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


Is it...

...Mike Ditka?


----------



## replicant_argent

George Burns.


----------



## daveteal

William Shatner


----------



## daveteal

mitro said:


> Is it too late to get in? I don't really know anybody, but it just seems hard to pass up this large of a gathering (plus I was known to throw back a few at Joe's back in the good ol' days  ). I'm not entirely sure I'll go, but I'd happily pay my share to reserve a spot just in case you guys talk me into it in the next couple weeks.


Dont worry I dont know anyone either accept for on line and they all seem friendly ,helpful and a bunch of jokers.How could you go wrong?


----------



## 68TriShield

mitro said:


> Is it too late to get in? I don't really know anybody, but it just seems hard to pass up this large of a gathering (plus I was known to throw back a few at Joe's back in the good ol' days  ). I'm not entirely sure I'll go, but I'd happily pay my share to reserve a spot just in case you guys talk me into it in the next couple weeks.





daveteal said:


> Dont worry I dont know anyone either accept for on line and they all seem friendly ,helpful and a bunch of jokers.How could you go wrong?


The first few i met,it was like we've known each other for years.If you can make it,you should come!


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> The first few i met,it was like we've known each other for years.If you can make it,you should come!


:tpd: yea what he said.....come one come all


----------



## Twill413

kenstogie said:


> Who are the surprise guests?? That's what I want to know.


Michael Jordan


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> Michael Jordan


:r :BS


----------



## 4WheelVFR

WhooHoo! I got my room booked and got Tom paid, so I am good to go now. I'm staying at the Holiday Inn Express around the corner on Mannheim for 80 bucks.


----------



## JPH

Only 1 more week of classes than one week of finals....than Bliss in Chi-Town

I can't wait.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

snkbyt said:


> to give BOTL/SOTL something to do till HERF time, maybe we should start a pool as to who the mystery guests might be.
> 
> 1 guess per attendee
> 
> Ron White :ss


Bill Clinton


----------



## Cochise

My check's in the mail-don't even think of closing the door on me!

If it's not there on Monday I'll come to your house and pay cash.

I went to the Ballpark bar in your neighborhood Tue. and had a great time watching the Bulls Destroy the Heat. That's a great, smoke-friendly place. There were a lot of people there for a Tue. night. It will be my favorite spot for the playoffs this year. Remember, basketball is just hockey for people who can't skate.


----------



## Cochise

oh yea,

Rocky Patel's brother


----------



## RPB67

I bet its Greg ( IHT ) .


----------



## backwoods

RPB67 said:


> I bet its Greg ( IHT ) .


I hope so...

it would be great to finally meet him:ss


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I'm hoping one of them is Navydoc.. would love to be able to welcome him home in person! I'd love to get to see Greg again.. wonder if one is MoTheMan? That would be awesome too! 

I only see 2 surprise guests.. #1 and #4


----------



## BigVito

I know who surprise guest number 5 is :tu


----------



## RPB67

My Guess

1. Navy Doc
2 Greg 
3. Mo


----------



## tech-ninja

All my flights are confirmed. I get into the airport at 9:15 am on Friday.

Friday Pre Herf

1-3. The Trishields (morn)
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
8. Tech-Ninja (morn)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (aft)
29. Chip (eve)
30-31. Fwank and Anita
32. Kenstogie
33. RenoB (mid-afternoon)


----------



## Dux

Just making a change to my arrival time, I should be in town by Mid Morning 

Friday Pre Herf

1-3. The Trishields (morn)
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
8. Tech-Ninja (morn)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (Mid Morn)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (aft)
29. Chip (eve)
30-31. Fwank and Anita
32. Kenstogie
33. RenoB (mid-afternoon)


----------



## snkbyt

Dux said:


> Just making a change to my arrival time, I should be in town by Mid Morning
> 
> Friday Pre Herf
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (morn)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (morn)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (Mid Morn)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (eve)
> 26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
> 28. The Professor (aft)
> 29. Chip (eve)
> 30-31. Fwank and Anita
> 32. Kenstogie
> 33. RenoB (mid-afternoon)


change mine to 9am arrival at airport


----------



## snkbyt

tech-ninja said:


> All my flights are confirmed. I get into the airport at 9:15 am on Friday.
> 
> Friday Pre Herf
> 
> 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
> 4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
> 6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
> 8. Tech-Ninja (morn)
> 9. Big Vito (early eve)
> 10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
> 11. Snkbyt (morn)
> 12. Madurofan (mid aft)
> 13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
> 14. Tom (late eve)
> 15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
> 16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
> 17. Twill (early eve)
> 18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
> 20. Detroit (early eve)
> 21. Maurice? (early eve)
> 22. PDS-Paul (eve)
> 23. Dux-Doug (eve)
> 24. Rockstar (eve)
> 25. Bobb (eve)
> 26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
> 28. The Professor (aft)
> 29. Chip (eve)
> 30-31. Fwank and Anita
> 32. Kenstogie
> 33. RenoB (mid-afternoon)


C ya @ the airport


----------



## King James

Why do I still read this thread? lol. The dang Pre-Herf is bigger than any regular herf I've ever been too.


----------



## snkbyt

King James said:


> Why do I still read this thread? lol. The dang Pre-Herf is bigger than any regular herf I've ever been too.


 then you should have a great time


----------



## Twill413

snkbyt said:


> then you should have a great time


In Florida. We's gonna miss ya Jimbob


----------



## Twill413

JPH said:


> Only 1 more week of classes than one week of finals....than Bliss in Chi-Town
> 
> I can't wait.


w00t! Me too. Rock n' Roll babie!


----------



## replicant_argent

So, I'm working the wife furiously......


What Hotels have people found that are in the area, looks like BW is booked, but there are more than a few somewhat nearby, notable, the Holiday Inn, which appears to be essentially on the same block as Shoeless Joes.


Cross your fingers, kids.
Pete


----------



## Dux

replicant_argent said:


> So, I'm working the wife furiously......
> 
> What Hotels have people found that are in the area, looks like BW is booked, but there are more than a few somewhat nearby, notable, the Holiday Inn, which appears to be essentially on the same block as Shoeless Joes.
> 
> Cross your fingers, kids.
> Pete


Fingers Crossed :tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

I'm staying .2 miles away, at the Wyndham - just accross I 90


----------



## King James

snkbyt said:


> then you should have a great time


you should know I'm ganna be in Florida since we are possibly herfing that friday after the MMH weekend... remember? lol


----------



## icehog3

Mitro....I need the money by tomorrow morning, so PM me if you want to come and I will give you my Paypal address.

Never heard back from Brandon or chicagorobusto, so I took them off the list...Brandon, if you change your mind PM me, would still like to meet you.

I got payments for mr.c and Bruce this weekend...WOO HOO!! Glad you guys are coming. Mail hasn't come yet today so I am expecting more, I have 4 days worth of mail that was being held.

If I told you who the suprise guests were, then it wouldn't be...oh, you know!! :r

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita
61. tchariya
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro)

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Suprise Guest #3 
Mitro

*


----------



## snkbyt

counting the days till..........nevermind you know


----------



## SaltyMcGee

snkbyt said:


> counting the days till..........nevermind you know


Till what?? Is there something going on??? :al :al


----------



## snkbyt

SaltyMcGee said:


> Till what?? Is there something going on??? :al :al


nope guess not.....my bad........................................kj


----------



## icehog3

Mitro....I need the money by tomorrow morning, so PM me if you want to come and I will give you my Paypal address.

Never heard back from Brandon or chicagorobusto, so I took them off the list...Brandon, if you change your mind PM me, would still like to meet you.

Payments in today's mail from the Justus League, Cochise and tchariya ....thanks everyone!! 

Just waiting on Scott (omawasu), MikeZ (Mike) and Drew (backwood's Bro)....we are almost set to rock!! :tu

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro)

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Suprise Guest #3 
Mitro

*


----------



## kenstogie

I knew there'd be some stragglers, Fantastic! This is turning out to be one hell of a herf and the pre herf too. Days are counting down and cigars are gonna get smoked. Get your herf-a-dors ready or better yet just bring your humidor.


----------



## auradefect

How much does it cost? 
Do you guys mind a complete newbie coming?


----------



## backwoods

auradefect said:


> How much does it cost?


19.00 i think due today or tomorrow to icehog3



auradefect said:


> Do you guys mind a complete newbie coming?


nope, not at all:tu the more the merrier...hell, they are letting me go


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> 19.00 i think due today or tomorrow to icehog3
> 
> nope, not at all:tu the more the merrier...hell, they are letting me go


:tpd:


----------



## Ms. Floydp

backwoods said:


> hell, they are letting me go


Maybe we should have looked at the list before we decided to come!! Nobody said Allen was gonna be there!! Can we get a refund???

:r j/k of course.. can't wait to finally meet you guys!


----------



## Ms. Floydp

and how can we have such a big herf without the birthday boy being there??? How come Kerry isn't on the list of attendee's??


----------



## DETROITPHA357

18more days b4I get to meet some of the best B&SOTL. Shake there hands and hug there necks_*,(some I may even kiss:confused)*_ Nevertheless im going to be 1happy camper for 3long days. Please dont take pic's of me while im drunk as I already know I will be:hn:bn

Ok im a lil out of control but im sure ya understand:tu


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 18more days b4I get to meet some of the best B&SOTL. Shake there hands and hug there necks_*,(some I may even kiss:confused)*_ Nevertheless im going to be 1happy camper for 3long days. Please dont take pic's of me while im drunk as I already know I will be:hn:bn
> 
> Ok im a lil out of control but im sure ya understand:tu


Its about time we got an update ..... WOOO HOOO !!


----------



## backwoods

Ms. Floydp said:


> Maybe we should have looked at the list before we decided to come!! Nobody said Allen was gonna be there!! Can we get a refund???


:tg

 see ya soon


----------



## snkbyt

anyone else have layovers in Atlanta on the 18th or 20th?


----------



## icehog3

auradefect said:


> How much does it cost?
> Do you guys mind a complete newbie coming?


Please let me know immediately if you are coming, I have to make the final arrangements with Shoeless Joe's tomorrow. You can Paypal the money to me if you want to come...we love newbies!! 



Ms. Floydp said:


> and how can we have such a big herf without the birthday boy being there??? How come Kerry isn't on the list of attendee's??


I PM'ed Kerry a couple months ago when this first got going, but will PM him again now with a reminder, unless you have his phone number Anita...luvs me some drill!


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> I heard from MikeZ, he will be a last minute decison but is going to reserve a spot with payment in case he is a "go"....me and Carlos sure hope so Mike, along with 60 friends you've yet to meet!!
> 
> *Unless you have made prior arrangements with me (i.e., Pete, Drew and Mike), I need to get your payment today, so please PM me for my Paypal addy and get your money in today. People I know from previous herfs can get some leeway and I will cover you until you can get me the money, but I am responsible for paying the number I give them tomorrow and if I haven't met you or made other arrangements with you, I need your money today...Please! I want you there!! *
> 
> *Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
> 10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
> *The List *​
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface *paid*
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
> 5.Maurice *paid*
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413 *paid*
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR *paid*
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
> 13.Stashu *paid*
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.Puffy69 *paid*
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.pds *paid*
> 21.Andyman *paid*
> 22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito *paid*
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
> 28.tech-ninja *paid*
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister *paid*
> 31.Bruce *paid*
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D *paid*
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip *paid*
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
> 41. Salty McGee *paid*
> 42. daveteal *paid*
> 43. Cochise *paid*
> 44. snkbyt *paid*
> 45. catfish *paid*
> 46. MikeZ
> 47. DonJefe *paid*
> 48.. ky toker *paid*
> 49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
> 50. Madurofan *paid*
> 51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
> 52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
> 53. jbailey *paid*
> 54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
> 56. kenstogie *paid*
> 57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
> 59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
> 61. tchariya *paid*
> 62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
> 63. mr.c *paid*
> 64. Drew (backwood's Bro)
> 65&66. replicant argent and Missus
> 67. mitro
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from
> Suprise Guest #3
> auradefect
> 
> *


----------



## replicant_argent

WOOOO HOOOOOO>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<:ss 

We don't know if we are going to fly or drive, but it looks like we will be there on Friday anyway.





Rummages around in the cooler to reserve only the best bundle of Cremosas for the trip.


Note to self: No Peach Blunts.... that might be tacky.


----------



## snkbyt

King James said:


> you should know I'm ganna be in Florida since we are possibly herfing that friday after the MMH weekend... remember? lol


 open invite..........remember...........C ya after MOB HERF :tu


----------



## snkbyt

replicant_argent said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<:ss
> 
> We don't know if we are going to fly or drive, but it looks like we will be there on Friday anyway.
> 
> Rummages around in the cooler to reserve only the best bundle of Cremosas for the trip.
> 
> Note to self: No Peach Blunts.... that might be tacky.


ya think


----------



## Twill413

Happy May Day Mega Mobbers!!! The month has finally arrived. Something special in the air...






















Tom, Quit scratching you a$$. That's what that "something special" is...


----------



## Beagle Boy

replicant_argent said:


> Note to self: No Peach Blunts.... that might be tacky.


Watermellon White Owls would go over better - IMHO


----------



## Dux

replicant_argent said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<:ss
> 
> We don't know if we are going to fly or drive, but it looks like we will be there on Friday anyway.
> 
> Rummages around in the cooler to reserve only the best bundle of Cremosas for the trip.
> 
> Note to self: No Peach Blunts.... that might be tacky.


GW's Unite!!! :tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee

replicant_argent said:


> WOOOO HOOOOOO>>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<<<<:ss
> 
> We don't know if we are going to fly or drive, but it looks like we will be there on Friday anyway.
> 
> Rummages around in the cooler to reserve only the best bundle of Cremosas for the trip.
> 
> Note to self: No Peach Blunts.... that might be tacky.


See ya there Pete!!!!! :tu


----------



## Sean9689

I'm planning on attending. I'll probably drive up Friday with Kait.


----------



## 68TriShield

Sean9689 said:


> I'm planning on attending. I'll probably drive up Friday with Kait.


So Awsome Sean!!!!!!!


----------



## Dux

This Puppy keeps getting bigger and bigger :tu


----------



## RPB67

Add another to the list !

Awesome news ....:tu


----------



## icehog3

Twill413 said:


> Tom, Quit scratching you a$$. That's what that "something special" is...


Any volunteers?? :r


----------



## icehog3

icehog3 said:


> icehog3 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Looks like we might have the King of Bling in the hizzouse!! Yeah Baby!!  :tu
> 
> Payments today from mitro, MikeZ and Replicant Argent...thanks Pete, Mike and Mike!!!
> 
> *Unless you have made prior arrangements with me (i.e., Pete, Drew and Mike), I need to get your payment today, so please PM me for my Paypal addy and get your money in today. People I know from previous herfs can get some leeway and I will cover you until you can get me the money, but I am responsible for paying the number I give them tomorrow and if I haven't met you or made other arrangements with you, I need your money today...Please! I want you there!! *
> 
> *Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
> 10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
> *The List *​
> 1.carbonbased_al *paid*
> 2.Blueface *paid*
> 3.Icehog3 *paid*
> 4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
> 5.Maurice *paid*
> 6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
> 7.backwoods *paid*
> 8.Twill413 *paid*
> 9.Omowasu
> 10.4WheelVFR *paid*
> 11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
> 13.Stashu *paid*
> 14.RPB67 *paid*
> 15.Tristan *paid*
> 16.Puffy69 *paid*
> 17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
> 19.The Professor *paid*
> 20.pds *paid*
> 21.Andyman *paid*
> 22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
> 23.mmblz *paid*
> 24.BigVito *paid*
> 25.Bobb *paid*
> 26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
> 28.tech-ninja *paid*
> 29.M1903A1 *paid*
> 30.Fluffmeister *paid*
> 31.Bruce *paid*
> 32.Beagle Boy* paid*
> 33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
> 34.JPH* paid*
> 35.Trogdor *paid*
> 36.C From The D *paid*
> 37. joed *paid*
> 38. Chip *paid*
> 39. IBMer *paid*
> 40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
> 41. Salty McGee *paid*
> 42. daveteal *paid*
> 43. Cochise *paid*
> 44. snkbyt *paid*
> 45. catfish *paid*
> 46. MikeZ *paid*
> 47. DonJefe *paid*
> 48.. ky toker *paid*
> 49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
> 50. Madurofan *paid*
> 51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
> 52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
> 53. jbailey *paid*
> 54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
> 56. kenstogie *paid*
> 57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
> 59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
> 61. tchariya *paid*
> 62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
> 63. mr.c *paid*
> 64. Drew (backwood's Bro)
> 65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
> 67. mitro *paid*
> 
> *Still waiting for confirmation from
> Suprise Guest #3
> auradefect
> The King of Bling
> 
> *
Click to expand...


----------



## The Professor

I can't believe we're gonna have 70 people! This is f'in AWESOME. Can't wait to herf with yens!!!!!

:ss


----------



## snkbyt

now all we need are vendors to attend this thing...........and we can call it an event instead of a HERF.....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> now all we need are vendors to attend this thing...........and we can call it an event instead of a HERF.....:r


Vendors humm sounds like a plan 4next year. Oh nevermind IceHog is already working on it (;


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Vendors humm sounds like a plan 4next year. Oh nevermind IceHog is already working on it (;


different location next year...that'll give more people a chance to attend....maybe or not

mobile herf 08


----------



## BigVito

is it to late to get in?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> is it to late to get in?


YEP:tg


----------



## floydp

This could be big, looks like a heap of fun boys.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

floydp said:


> This could be big, looks like a heap of fun boys.


Yes it dose.:tu


----------



## Cochise

So, how big is SJ's anyhow?

Will there be room for me and my HERFaDOR?

(both are not considered small)


----------



## The Professor

Cochise said:


> So, how big is SJ's anyhow?
> 
> Will there be room for me and my HERFaDOR?
> 
> (both are not considered small)


yes...

... but you'll have to check your ego outside.  :r

j/k brother! you were the speedherf champ at LOLH, after all. too bad we didn't get a chance to chat too much there; perhaps we'll get more opportunities in chicago. I look forward to herfing with you again!


----------



## snkbyt

floydp said:


> This could be big, looks like a heap of fun boys.


looking forward to it


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Vendors humm sounds like a plan 4next year. Oh nevermind IceHog is already working on it (;


Unfortunately, looks like MegaMoB Herf in Chicago might be a one-time event. Illinois congress passed a statewide smoking ban which would go into effect Jan. 1, 2008. The Governor says he will sign it. Glad we are going to make this one huge!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

:c  :c


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Unfortunately, looks like MegaMoB Herf in Chicago might be a one-time event. Illinois congress passed a statewide smoking ban which would go into effect Jan. 1, 2008. The Governor says he will sign it. Glad we are going to make this one huge!


Good luck enforcing that in my area.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Unfortunately, looks like MegaMoB Herf in Chicago might be a one-time event. Illinois congress passed a statewide smoking ban which would go into effect Jan. 1, 2008. The Governor says he will sign it. Glad we are going to make this one huge!


R U kidding me I 4surely thought this was going 2b an annual thing:c Oh well lets make this an event 2remember. (now whats the chances I can get the same crowd to the "D" next year) Well hope your house is big enough to host 50++ people:tu :tu


----------



## Spagg

A comprehensive smoking ban is supposed to go into effect here in Louisville on July 1st:c .


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Unfortunately, looks like MegaMoB Herf in Chicago might be a one-time event. Illinois congress passed a statewide smoking ban which would go into effect Jan. 1, 2008. The Governor says he will sign it. Glad we are going to make this one huge!


Noooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!!!

Nooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo!!!

Glad I'm moving to GA now. We'll have to make this the bestest herf EVER! :ss


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> R U kidding me I 4surely thought this was going 2b an annual thing:c Oh well lets make this an event 2remember. (now whats the chances I can get the same crowd to the "D" next year) Well hope your house is big enough to host 50++ people


I would be up for Detroit in '08, but I think Milwaukee may be first choice if they allow smoking in '08, as the majority of the MoB is from Wisconsin.


----------



## 68TriShield

I reckon we will need a private hall to rent next year...i'm in!:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> I would be up for Detroit in '08, but I think Milwaukee may be first choice if they allow smoking in '08, as the majority of the MoB is from Wisconsin.


You take the point,i'll bring up the rear...not too close though


----------



## backwoods

icehog3 said:


> I would be up for Detroit in '08, but I think Milwaukee may be first choice if they allow smoking in '08, as the majority of the MoB is from Wisconsin.


Rob still hasn't broken in his porch yet...maybe that will have to be the location of the '08 HERF:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I would be up for Detroit in '08, but I think Milwaukee may be first choice if they allow smoking in '08, as the majority of the MoB is from Wisconsin.


I just cant get ya 2da "D" can I Ok Wisconsin it is.:tu



backwoods said:


> Rob still hasn't broken in his porch yet...maybe that will have to be the location of the '08 HERF:ss


It's been said and it's done. Rob place it is Cyall there.


----------



## Tristan

backwoods said:


> Rob still hasn't broken in his porch yet...maybe that will have to be the location of the '08 HERF:ss


That would be awesome! :ss


----------



## kenstogie

I know VFW and American Legion Posts allow smoking (in NY anyway), we could rent out a hall there, besides a fair amount of folk in the jungle are veterans anyway.


----------



## Tristan

Mega Mob Milwaukee 2008? :ss


----------



## backwoods

Tristan said:


> Mega Mob Milwaukee 2008? :ss


we havent destroyed shy-town yet and we are already planning the 08 HERF.....

I love this place


----------



## snkbyt

backwoods said:


> we havent destroyed shy-town yet and we are already planning the 08 HERF.....
> 
> I love this place


without a plan theres no Location, without a Location theres no HERF, without a HERF you smoke by yourself...........not a good thing...stogies go better w/friends old and new


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> Unfortunately, looks like MegaMoB Herf in Chicago might be a one-time event. Illinois congress passed a statewide smoking ban which would go into effect Jan. 1, 2008. The Governor says he will sign it. Glad we are going to make this one huge!


That's it!!!
No more business trips to Chicago.
Man that sucks.
Definitely not moving there now for sure.
Wife can rest knowing I won't accept any promos there.

Tom, more of a reason to plan a Florida one.
I have a great place to host us.


----------



## BigVito

Yup Milwaukee for 08:tu


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> we havent destroyed shy-town yet and we are already planning the 08 HERF.....
> 
> I love this place


:tpd:


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> I reckon we will need a private hall to rent next year...i'm in!:ss


:tpd:

Or maybe a private smoking club like the one in New Jersey.


----------



## BigVito

RPB67 said:


> :tpd:
> 
> Or maybe a private smoking club like the one in New Jersey.


we could do that :tu


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> we could do that :tu


plenty of place here in florida also


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> plenty of place here in florida also


Im with it.:tu


----------



## icehog3

Florida and Detroit are both in my '08 plans, whether to herf with one or one hundred.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro)
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Suprise Guest #3 
auradefect
The King of Bling

*


----------



## Twill413

Hey D, how long now?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Florida and Detroit are both in my '08 plans, whether to herf with one or one hundred.


Your always welcome to the "D" my friend as everyone else is alwell. I'll make sure u have a blast. Hey Me and Mo are putting together a FireWorks Herf at his place that over looks the river into canada. Attract over 1million people but we will be 16flights in the sky watching smoking:ss and drinking:al If you can make it ill make it a special one just 4u (june 27th rain day 28th)

PS: 15days left yall until the world largest private hurf.:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Twill413 said:


> Hey D, how long now?


15day until the preherf 16days until the herf it self.:tu


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Your always welcome to the "D" my friend as everyone else is alwell. I'll make sure u have a blast. Hey Me and Mo are putting together a FireWorks Herf at his place that over looks the river into canada. Attract over 1million people but we will be 16flights in the sky watching smoking:ss and drinking:al If you can make it ill make it a special one just 4u (june 27th rain day 28th)
> 
> PS: 15days left yall until the world largest private hurf.:hn


You sure ...........:r

I can't wait .


----------



## tchariya

snkbyt said:


> now all we need are vendors to attend this thing...........and we can call it an event instead of a HERF.....:r


i'm trying to get Habanos Torres to send sticks our way so we can sample them and decide if we want to private order them from him.

He just needs to answer his phone!!!!


----------



## tchariya

So....can I be added to the pre-herf?

And my eyes are going googly looking for the pre-herf info?!?!?!?


----------



## 68TriShield

tchariya said:


> So....can I be added to the pre-herf?
> 
> And my eyes are going googly looking for the pre-herf info?!?!?!?


If you are "in" for the the main herf,then yes! Come on down:ss
heres a link..add yourself.
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showpost.php?p=907224&postcount=1296


----------



## Ms. Floydp

does anyone going know how we could maybe get a live feed of the herf online? We'll have our video camera and a laptop with us. Would be kewl for the ones that don't get to go. Think they'll let us do that?


----------



## 68TriShield

Ms. Floydp said:


> does anyone going know how we could maybe get a live feed of the herf online? We'll have our video camera and a laptop with us. Would be kewl for the ones that don't get to go. Think they'll let us do that?


Tristans our AV guy Nita and hes getting hitched Sat....


----------



## The Professor

Ms. Floydp said:


> does anyone going know how we could maybe get a live feed of the herf online? We'll have our video camera and a laptop with us. Would be kewl for the ones that don't get to go. Think they'll let us do that?


you'll have your macbook, right? I think i could set something up.... let me look into it and get back to you.


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> you'll have your macbook, right? I think i could set something up.... let me look into it and get back to you.


Sure will Darrel, I don't leave home without it. Thanks buddy.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

tchariya said:


> So....can I be added to the pre-herf?
> 
> And my eyes are going googly looking for the pre-herf info?!?!?!?


* Friday Pre Herf *
*Shoeless Joes

*​Start time...When the first cigar gets lit

 1-3. The Trishields (morn)
4-5. The Hollywoods (aft)
6-7. The Tristan's (late aft)
8. Tech-Ninja (morn)
9. Big Vito (early eve)
10. Kiwi Michelle (late eve)
11. Snkbyt (mid day)
12. Madurofan (mid aft)
13. Virtual Smitty (late eve)
14. Tom (late eve)
15. Surprise Guest #1 (late eve)
16. Beagle Boy (late eve)
17. Twill (early eve)
18-19. Mr & Mrs Blueface (early eve)
20. Detroit (early eve)
21. Maurice? (early eve)
22. PDS-Paul (eve)
23. Dux-Doug (eve)
24. Rockstar (eve)
25. Bobb (eve)
26-27 txdyan65 and Mrs txdyna65 (eve)
28. The Professor (aft)
29. Chip (eve)
30-31. Fwank and Anita
32. Kenstogie
33. RenoB (mid-afternoon) 
33-35 Pete and Beth
36. Tchariya

Now I know some are missing off here....DaKlugs?? Mystery guests?? Mitro??
Anyone need adding??


----------



## backwoods

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Now I know some are missing off here....DaKlugs?? Mystery guests?? Mitro??
> Anyone need adding??
> 
> [/COLOR][/SIZE]


sadly...you are missing me off the list, because I will not be able to pre-HERF


----------



## icehog3

Never heard back after PMing auradefect, so I guess he is out....

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro)
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Suprise Guest #3 
Simplified

*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> You sure ...........:r
> 
> I can't wait .


14days and counting:tu


----------



## backwoods

Must be getting closer!! The shirts came in and they look sweet:tu We originally werent expecting this many people to show up so I had to order more shirts..but we still only have enough shirts for the members...not their better halves. 

I gotta thank a few members that donated to the shirt cause...

Twill413
RenoB
RPB67
Tristan 
BigVito
DonWeb
Stashu
Icehog3 

thanks you guys! 

but with the hugeness of this herf, we are still a couple donations short, if anyone wants to pitch and help with the shirts, please pm me


thanks guys!! see ya in a few days:tu


----------



## RPB67

backwoods said:


> Must be getting closer!! The shirts came in and they look sweet:tu We originally werent expecting this many people to show up so I had to order more shirts..but we still only have enough shirts for the members...not their better halves.
> 
> I gotta thank a few members that donated to the shirt cause...
> 
> Twill413
> RenoB
> RPB67
> Tristan
> BigVito
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> Icehog3
> 
> thanks you guys!
> 
> but with the hugeness of this herf, we are still a couple donations short, if anyone wants to pitch and help with the shirts, please pm me
> 
> thanks guys!! see ya in a few days:tu


PM sent


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> thanks you guys!
> 
> but with the hugeness of this herf, we are still a couple donations short, *if anyone wants to pitch and help with the shirts, please pm me*
> thanks guys!! see ya in a few days:tu


PM SENT. 14DAYS:ss


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Florida and Detroit are both in my '08 plans, whether to herf with one or one hundred.


 well come on down


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> well come on down


Hey I want him 1st, u can have my 2nd's


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey I want him 1st, u can have my 2nd's


 1st to Chi-town sets the rules..................on second thought NO RULES


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> Must be getting closer!! The shirts came in and they look sweet:tu We originally werent expecting this many people to show up so I had to order more shirts..but we still only have enough shirts for the members...not their better halves.
> 
> I gotta thank a few members that donated to the shirt cause...
> 
> Twill413
> RenoB
> RPB67
> Tristan
> BigVito
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> Icehog3
> 
> thanks you guys!
> 
> but with the hugeness of this herf, we are still a couple donations short, if anyone wants to pitch and help with the shirts, please pm me
> 
> thanks guys!! see ya in a few days:tu


Thank YOU Allan!!! You're a brave man to have taken on the design and production and you have done an outstanding job. You're more flexible than a pilates instructor :r



> You must spread some reputation around before giving it to backwoods again.


----------



## backwoods

I think we have the extra loose ends tied up from Richard and Booker...thanks guys! 


Whats a megaHERF with out a 'been there-done that- have the tshirt to prove it' shirt 


I cant wait to burna few:ss with all you guys


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> 1st to Chi-town sets the rules..................on second thought NO RULES


 I would win that 1


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> I think we have the extra loose ends tied up from Richard and Booker...thanks guys!
> 
> Whats a megaHERF with out a 'been there-done that- have the tshirt to prove it' shirt
> 
> I cant wait to burna few:ss with all you guys


:tu


----------



## kenstogie

:tu :tu I second that


DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tu


----------



## dayplanner

backwoods said:


> I think we have the extra loose ends tied up from Richard and Booker...thanks guys!
> 
> Whats a megaHERF with out a 'been there-done that- have the tshirt to prove it' shirt
> 
> I cant wait to burna few:ss with all you guys


That is so true. I may have to bust out my Taboada tshirt for this herf! :tu


----------



## backwoods

carbonbased_al said:


> That is so true. I may have to bust out my Taboada tshirt for this herf! :tu


i wasnt going to show this...but here is what the front of the shirts look like jk


----------



## Dux

backwoods said:


> Must be getting closer!! The shirts came in and they look sweet:tu We originally werent expecting this many people to show up so I had to order more shirts..but we still only have enough shirts for the members...not their better halves.
> 
> I gotta thank a few members that donated to the shirt cause...
> 
> Twill413
> RenoB
> RPB67
> Tristan
> BigVito
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> Icehog3
> 
> thanks you guys!
> 
> but with the hugeness of this herf, we are still a couple donations short, if anyone wants to pitch and help with the shirts, please pm me
> 
> thanks guys!! see ya in a few days:tu


PM sent!!


----------



## icehog3

Big thanks to Allan for the shirts! Can I get the girl too???

Payment from Allan's Bro Drew came too...he is a great guy, and a wild man to boot!

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
Suprise Guest #3 
Simplified

*


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

I think in recognition of this momentous occasion, Chicago should now be called .........................

*CIGARGO*

Well at least for the weekend.......​


----------



## IHT

is there a single post in here that's got all the information in one place? like where/when the pre-herf is? i just saw a post that referred to a pre-herf, i must've missed the info on that one between the other 1,200+ posts. 

yes, i'll _most likely_ be there, if my work allows. and i won't know until that day, as things spring up at the last moment on me.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

IHT said:


> is there a single post in here that's got all the information in one place? like where/when the pre-herf is? i just saw a post that referred to a pre-herf, i must've missed the info on that one between the other 1,200+ posts.
> 
> yes, i'll _most likely_ be there, if my work allows. and i won't know until that day, as things spring up at the last moment on me.


Pre herf is at Shoeless Joes as well on Friday 18th. It starts pretty much when people start smoking as people are arriving right throughout the day and night. Alot of the out of towners are staying at the Best Western which is next door. There are some going to dinner at Bob Chinns as well on Friday.

The main herf on Saturday starts at 4pm at Shoeless Joes. There was a $19 charge for the food which had to be into Tom, so I would speak to him about that.

We have our own private room for this and are hoping like crazy for good ventilation!! Shoeless Joe's Rosemont

I think that about covers it....I think


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Pre herf is at Shoeless Joes as well on Friday 18th. It starts pretty much when people start smoking as people are arriving right throughout the day and night. Alot of the out of towners are staying at the Best Western which is next door. There are some going to dinner at Bob Chinns as well on Friday.
> 
> The main herf on Saturday starts at 4pm at Shoeless Joes. There was a $19 charge for the food which had to be into Tom, so I would speak to him about that.
> 
> We have our own private room for this and are hoping like crazy for good ventilation!! Shoeless Joe's Rosemont
> 
> I think that about covers it....I think


So now you all know who Suprise Guest #3 is..... :r

Actually Michelle, the Chinn's dinner was put to Sunday. They do not take reservations and are often a 2-3 hour wait for a table on Fridays, and they do not allow cigars smoking in their bar. Was hoping you, Carlos, myself and whoever will still be in town Sunday might try then, the wait should be much shorter on a Sunday.


----------



## icehog3

OK! We know who suprise guest #3 is now, and we all hope he can make it!! 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9.Omowasu
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT
Simplified

*


----------



## Blueface

icehog3 said:


> So now you all know who Suprise Guest #3 is..... :r
> 
> Actually Michelle, the Chinn's dinner was put to Sunday. They do not take reservations and are often a 2-3 hour wait for a table on Fridays, and they do not allow cigars smoking in their bar. Was hoping you, Carlos, myself and whoever will still be in town Sunday might try then, the wait should be much shorter on a Sunday.


Tom,
Was planning on it for sure for Sunday.
Wife goes back to Midway for a 5 o'clock flight.
As soon as I leave her there, which will be around 3-3:30, will head back to Northbrook and can meet you guys any time.
We can plan it when we see each other.

As for Friday, I am still headed there as wife will never forgive me if I don't take her. Sure it will be fun for her to hang out with so many folks but trust me, Chinn's is her only reason for going. So.....anybody game, even though the long wait on Friday night, I am still headed there. I think Kenny was planning on going for sure.


----------



## IHT

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Pre herf is at Shoeless Joes as well on Friday 18th. It starts pretty much when people start smoking as people are arriving right throughout the day and night. Alot of the out of towners are staying at the Best Western which is next door. There are some going to dinner at Bob Chinns as well on Friday.
> 
> The main herf on Saturday starts at 4pm at Shoeless Joes. There was a $19 charge for the food which had to be into Tom, so I would speak to him about that.
> 
> We have our own private room for this and are hoping like crazy for good ventilation!! Shoeless Joe's Rosemont
> 
> I think that about covers it....I think


thanks for the info.
i didn't know i was a surprise guest. i had told tom a while back that my job would put me in the chicago area (actually stayin down in ottowa, illinois, which is 1.5 hours away from ohare)...
i'll try to make both, depending on my job, but can't promise i'll be able to make either. i really want to, as 2 weeks in Vermont is driving me crazy.
so, i won't be able to confirm until i'm driving my happy ass up that direction. will be good practice for the plane i have to catch on the 21st.


----------



## chibnkr

Tom - Pretty sure I'll be able to make it. Anything "interesting" you want me to bring...?


----------



## snkbyt

cigars....cigars....cigars......................& a good set of lungs :r


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Tom - Pretty sure I'll be able to make it. Anything "interesting" you want me to bring...?


You mean I should pick something from your list like I didn't do last time?  :r

We'll talk before then, just never want to take advantage of your generousity.


----------



## icehog3

Welcome to Gorilla #9, Mike! (chibnkr) 

Looks like Scott (omawasu) isn't coming, never heard back from him and he hasn't loggd on for 2 weeks +

Greg (IHT) will be a last minute decision, we all hope he can make it!

Sam? (Simplified)....Oh Sam? Talk to the boss yet? 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
Simplified (Sam? Oh, Sam?)

*


----------



## snkbyt

are we there yet?


----------



## IHT

i fly in to ohare tomorrow.. it can't be worse than Vermont.... of course, in 20 minutes, after i call the hotel i'm staying out, and they say there's no smoking rooms, it may be.
i'll contact tom on those days (pre-herf and herf) and let him know.. keep your cell charger with you, oh admiral, my admiral.


----------



## icehog3

IHT said:


> i fly in to ohare tomorrow.. it can't be worse than Vermont.... of course, in 20 minutes, after i call the hotel i'm staying out, and they say there's no smoking rooms, it may be.
> i'll contact tom on those days (pre-herf and herf) and let him know.. keep your cell charger with you, oh admiral, my admiral.


I will be awaiting your call, with baited breath and fingers crossed!


----------



## txdyna65

Blueface said:


> Tom,
> Was planning on it for sure for Sunday.
> Wife goes back to Midway for a 5 o'clock flight.
> As soon as I leave her there, which will be around 3-3:30, will head back to Northbrook and can meet you guys any time.
> We can plan it when we see each other.
> 
> As for Friday, I am still headed there as wife will never forgive me if I don't take her. Sure it will be fun for her to hang out with so many folks but trust me, Chinn's is her only reason for going. So.....anybody game, even though the long wait on Friday night, I am still headed there. I think Kenny was planning on going for sure.


Yes we still want to go Friday, you have built it up so much and I blabbed it all to my wife, so there's no getting out of it for me now 

Maybe we could go early friday, it opens at 4:30, if we got there early enough we wouldnt have to wait all night right?


----------



## icehog3

txdyna65 said:


> Yes we still want to go Friday, you have built it up so much and I blabbed it all to my wife, so there's no getting out of it for me now
> 
> Maybe we could go early friday, it opens at 4:30, if we got there early enough we wouldnt have to wait all night right?


I would say the earlier you all got there on Friday, the better off you will be. You won't regret it once the food is on the table.


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> are we there yet?


:tpd:

I can't wait !!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Hey guys,

I went ahead and invited someone new to the herf. I think you'll be happy about it.....READ FOR YOURSELF.


----------



## snkbyt

another day closer by my watch


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> another day closer by my watch


:tpd: :tu


----------



## The Professor

It's all getting VERY close!!!


----------



## backwoods

The Professor said:


> It's all getting VERY close!!!


yes it is :ss

but it'll be here and gone before we know it

booker...how much longer till MMH '08?


----------



## Cochise

Babies, I got a fever!

And the presciption is the Mega MoB Herf.

Explore the space baby.....


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Cochise said:


> Babies, I got a fever!
> 
> And the presciption is the Mega MoB Herf.
> 
> Explore the space baby.....


No....really.......*EXPLORE THE SPACE!!*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> yes it is :ss
> 
> but it'll be here and gone before we know it
> 
> booker...how much longer till MMH '08?


We need to find a place 1st I say here but I think Florida will beat me out Where ever im there all ready.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

11more daysssssssssssss:ss :tu :bl  :w


----------



## floydp

Walking around in a fog, not able to focus in on the tasks at hand. Herf, Herf,Herf. This could be a biggun boys...


----------



## 68TriShield

floydp said:


> Walking around in a fog, not able to focus in on the tasks at hand. Herf, Herf,Herf. This could be a biggun boys...


ditto here Fwanker,i dont think it will be cancelled for lack of interest....


----------



## hollywood

Well; so much for my pleasant train ride up Friday morning!!:c In-laws can't take the day off from School that morning, so we are driving out as soon as we drop the kids off at their schools. Won't mean much as far as time arriving in(I hope we make it faster!?), but sure will be a bit less relaxing having to drive into the city!!




Is it time yet Booker!?!? :ss


----------



## kenstogie

floydp said:


> Walking around in a fog, not able to focus in on the tasks at hand. Herf, Herf,Herf. This could be a biggun boys...


hell yea


----------



## BigVito

I might not make the pre-herf :hn


----------



## kenstogie

Ustream.tv
yup that's a place for free tv internet type broadcasting. I think it'll work for the Mega Herf!!! If we were to get a few laptops we'd be able to offer different angles and scenes too. I'll bring my laptop. Is there any WIFI?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

CLOSE CALL They just mobilize the entire unit to work the weekend of the 18th - 19th - 20th.:hn Major city sweep, Im so glad I put my out of town request in early:tu Im out of the bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb:tg


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

kenstogie said:


> Ustream.tv
> yup that's a place for free tv internet type broadcasting. I think it'll work for the Mega Herf!!! If we were to get a few laptops we'd be able to offer different angles and scenes too. I'll bring my laptop. Is there any WIFI?


Free wireless internet at Shoeless Joes and Best Western
 


hollywood said:


> Well; so much for my pleasant train ride up Friday morning!! In-laws can't take the day off from School that morning, so we are driving out as soon as we drop the kids off at their schools. Won't mean much as far as time arriving in(I hope we make it faster!?), but sure will be a bit less relaxing having to drive into the city!!
> 
> Is it time yet Booker!?!?


Best laid plans Dave................ Could have been worse - at least ya still coming. Poor Darrel with be training on his ownsome lonesome!




DETROITPHA357 said:


> CLOSE CALL They just mobilize the entire unit to work the weekend of the 18th - 19th - 20th. Major city sweep, Im so glad I put my out of town request in early Im out of the bbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbbb


Crikey Booker - Nearly had to look for another bodyguard!

Hows ya heart rate?


----------



## snkbyt

and yet another day closer :tu


----------



## icehog3

SAM????


----------



## icehog3

Cochise said:


> Babies, I got a fever!
> 
> And the presciption is the Mega MoB Herf.
> 
> Explore the space baby.....


I need more Mega!! :r


----------



## kenstogie

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Free wireless internet at Shoeless Joes and Best Western
> 
> 
> Groovy. G2G.


----------



## Cochise

Will anyone be bringing cigars to this event?
..


----------



## snkbyt

Cochise said:


> Will anyone be bringing cigars to this event?
> ..


No.................why do you ask?


----------



## joed

snkbyt said:


> No.................why do you ask?


What!!!

I thought that Tom was bringing all the cigars - I did send someone a couple of bucks - wasn't that for the cigars? Tom also told me that if he didn't have enough cigars - not to worry - he invited all of us to smoke from Da Klugs travel case.

If I'm supposed to bring some cigars myself - I better get busy now so that I can find a couple before next Saturday!! If I have them for a week - will they be OK - should I take the cello off while I let them wait for the Herf?

This is so confusing 

:r


----------



## snkbyt

joed said:


> What!!!
> 
> I thought that Tom was bringing all the cigars - I did send someone a couple of bucks - wasn't that for the cigars? Tom also told me that if he didn't have enough cigars - not to worry - he invited all of us to smoke from Da Klugs travel case.
> 
> If I'm supposed to bring some cigars myself - I better get busy now so that I can find a couple before next Saturday!! If I have them for a week - will they be OK - should I take the cello off while I let them wait for the Herf?
> 
> This is so confusing
> 
> :r


I'd buy extra in case they get attacked B4 HERF time................:r


----------



## Twill413

joed said:


> should I take the cello off while I let them wait for the Herf?
> 
> :r


Yea and can I store my acids with my anejos?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Crikey Booker - Nearly had to look for another bodyguard!
> 
> Hows ya heart rate?


No way baby im yours for 3whole days The heart rate is cool. (that my story and im sticking to it):bn 

10More Days Peopleo 
The count down has started:bx


----------



## mitro

Well seeing as how I'm a complete newb and I'm sure there a couple more who are partially new, I decided to come up with a "Know Your Newb" contest! I figure its a way to break the ice for those of us who haven't herfed before and the opportunity for you veterans to win a little sumfin-sumfin.

*Mitro's Craptacular "Know Your Newb" Contest

Objectives:

1. Talk to two members who you're had limited contact with on the forum and have never met.* (We'll have to go on the honor system here)*

2.Get their real name as well as forum name.* (this does not include me) *

3.Make note of ONE of the brands of cigar they have brought to the herf.

4. Find me and get my name and brand of smoke and tell me the two people you talked to (real and forum name) and a smoke they had with them.

The first person who does this get a FABULOUS prize (more details later) and the second will get something less fabulous... or you can just forget it and I'll keep them.* :ss

...Its the best I could come up with on short notice. Any suggestions on rules changes are welcome.:tu


----------



## Twill413

very cool mitro, I like it.


----------



## backwoods

Twill413 said:


> very cool mitro, I like it.


:tpd:


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> :tpd:


:tpd: I like it.:tu


----------



## mitro

Thanks guys! And for the RG too...

The Prizes:

a 5-ct caddy with 5 of my best sticks (And I mean BEST... no Cremosa's here)

The second person gets Cremosa's 

Kidding!! It'll be a suprise.


----------



## chibnkr

Unfortunately, Tom will not be bringing any cigars. Fortunately, he will be smoking out of my travel humidor all night, hehehehe.


----------



## replicant_argent

mitro said:


> Well seeing as how I'm a complete newb and I'm sure there a couple more who are partially new, I decided to come up with a "Know Your Newb" contest! I figure its a way to break the ice for those of us who haven't herfed before and the opportunity for you veterans to win a little sumfin-sumfin.
> 
> *Mitro's Craptacular "Know Your Newb" Contest
> 
> Objectives:
> 
> 1. Talk to two members who you're had limited contact with on the forum and have never met.* (We'll have to go on the honor system here)*
> 
> 2.Get their real name as well as forum name.* (this does not include me) *
> 
> 3.Make note of ONE of the brands of cigar they have brought to the herf.
> 
> 4. Find me and get my name and brand of smoke and tell me the two people you talked to (real and forum name) and a smoke they had with them.
> 
> The first person who does this get a FABULOUS prize (more details later) and the second will get something less fabulous... or you can just forget it and I'll keep them.* :ss
> 
> ...Its the best I could come up with on short notice. Any suggestions on rules changes are welcome.:tu


I would, but I just plain dont like people


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

chibnkr said:


> Unfortunately, Tom will not be bringing any cigars. Fortunately, he will be smoking out of my travel humidor all night, hehehehe.


Poor Tom - NOT!!

Seen photos of your humidor (home one anyway)!! I don't think he will find it a hardship somehow!!:dr


----------



## King James

looks like I'll have my laptop in FL so hopefully somebody gets on skype at the herf... other wise I'll call up there and try to say Hi to a few people.


----------



## germantown rob

so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


----------



## icehog3

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


I'd say get in your f'ing car and come Rob, I will make arrangements for Shoeless Joe's to add one more...after all, we have history....you got me a peach sundae once. 

The MMH thread was out of control today, I am laughing so hard the three cigars I was going to bring are all covered in snot.


----------



## The Professor

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...





icehog3 said:


> I'd say get in your f'ing car and come Rob, I will make arrangements for Shoeless Joe's to add one more...after all, we have history....you got me a peach sundae once.
> 
> The MMH thread was out of control today, I am laughing so hard the three cigars I was going to bring are all covered in snot.


Hells yeah! GTR was a staple when I first started here and I'm really looking forward to the chance to meet & herf! Sweet!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I can't wait to meet everyone up there. Not my first HERF, but it will be my first CS HERF. My B'day is the 16th, so I'll have to save some celebrating for the 19th. :mn


----------



## The Professor

4WheelVFR said:


> I can't wait to meet everyone up there. Not my first HERF, but it will be my first CS HERF. My B'day is the 16th, so I'll have to save some celebrating for the 19th. :mn


Sounds great, bro! I'm also wondering how it is that we've lived so close to each other (I'm on the chair) and never herfed.... That may have to be a topic for conversation at MMH.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
Simplified (Sam? Oh, Sam?)
germantown rob (can you bring Sam and I some Orange Swirls?) 

*


----------



## 4WheelVFR

The Professor said:


> Sounds great, bro! I'm also wondering how it is that we've lived so close to each other (I'm on the chair) and never herfed.... That may have to be a topic for conversation at MMH.


:r The one "good" chair in the house belongs to my dog. I don't think you'd last very long in that one. He doesn't bite or growl, but he'll sit on whoever is in his chair until they get up........and he's around 100lbs now.:hn 
Mega Mob will be fun. I'm pretty reclusive, but with the right crowd, I can be chatty. 
So, how many cigars does everyone plan on smoking on the 19th? I gotta plan for cigar swapping too.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


Awesome Rob. Love to catch up with you!!:tu

But if you are going to tell me one of your stories - can you make sure you have enough cheese with you and don't fall asleep before you finish the story!

I think someone was looking for a roomie still too from memory??

Get your azz in the car and come to this - you won't regret it I am sure.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> I'd say get in your f'ing car and come Rob, I will make arrangements for Shoeless Joe's to add one more...after all, we have history....you got me a peach sundae once.
> 
> The MMH thread was out of control today, *I am laughing so hard the three cigars I was going to bring are all covered in snot. *


*

*Ummm err...... does this mean that you have changed your choice for the PPP now!! (please say yes!) Have you marked them?? 

I don't always agree with the saying "whats abit of snot between friends"!u


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr said:


> Unfortunately, Tom will not be bringing any cigars. Fortunately, he will be smoking out of my travel humidor all night, hehehehe.


Poor Tom,i've heard about the crappy old stuff you smoke...


----------



## chip

joed said:


> What!!!
> 
> I thought that Tom was bringing all the cigars - I did send someone a couple of bucks - wasn't that for the cigars? Tom also told me that if he didn't have enough cigars - not to worry - he invited all of us to smoke from Da Klugs travel case.
> 
> If I'm supposed to bring some cigars myself - I better get busy now so that I can find a couple before next Saturday!! If I have them for a week - will they be OK - should I take the cello off while I let them wait for the Herf?
> 
> This is so confusing
> 
> :r


I think mine are your's anyway.....


----------



## joed

chip said:


> I think mine are your's anyway.....


If they aren't - they will be by sunday


----------



## joed

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


I have not idea about that - but it would be absolutely great to see you!


----------



## snkbyt

King James said:


> looks like I'll have my laptop in FL so hopefully somebody gets on skype at the herf... other wise I'll call up there and try to say Hi to a few people.


 I'll bring pics for are meeting on the 25th


----------



## snkbyt

step by step inch by inch closer and closer till.....................


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> step by step inch by inch closer and closer till.....................


:tu :ss :tu

Its getting closer.


----------



## backwoods

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


DO IT!!!!

Cant wait to finally HERF with ya Bro! :ss :tu


----------



## chibnkr

Check was sent yesterday, Tom. Thanks! :tu


----------



## joed

chibnkr said:


> Unfortunately, Tom will not be bringing any cigars. Fortunately, he will be smoking out of my travel humidor all night, hehehehe.


Now that sounds like a plan to me. If I were a betting man - I'd pick you in the calcutta for the best packed travel humi. Looking forward to meeting you at the herf.


----------



## RPB67

joed said:


> Now that sounds like a plan to me. If I were a betting man - I'd pick you in the calcutta for the best packed travel humi. Looking forward to meeting you at the herf.


Joe, are you coming to Chicago ??? :tu


----------



## joed

RPB67 said:


> Joe, are you coming to Chicago ??? :tu


Yeah! I'm coming - I'm number 37 on the last most recent list. I have a plane ticket and a reservation at the Best Western - I should arrive early Saturday afternoon.


----------



## joed

Can I give you a couple of guesses now - Da Klugs will have Dunhills and Davidoffs with him and Icehog3 will have some Partagas and H.Upmanns. Oh Yeah, RPB67 will be smoking a 5 year old Monte #2 ----
:r :r

nice idea for an ice breaker.



mitro said:


> Well seeing as how I'm a complete newb and I'm sure there a couple more who are partially new, I decided to come up with a "Know Your Newb" contest! I figure its a way to break the ice for those of us who haven't herfed before and the opportunity for you veterans to win a little sumfin-sumfin.
> 
> *Mitro's Craptacular "Know Your Newb" Contest
> 
> Objectives:
> 
> 1. Talk to two members who you're had limited contact with on the forum and have never met.* (We'll have to go on the honor system here)*
> 
> 2.Get their real name as well as forum name.* (this does not include me) *
> 
> 3.Make note of ONE of the brands of cigar they have brought to the herf.
> 
> 4. Find me and get my name and brand of smoke and tell me the two people you talked to (real and forum name) and a smoke they had with them.
> 
> The first person who does this get a FABULOUS prize (more details later) and the second will get something less fabulous... or you can just forget it and I'll keep them.* :ss
> 
> ...Its the best I could come up with on short notice. Any suggestions on rules changes are welcome.:tu


----------



## RPB67

joed said:


> Can I give you a couple of guesses now - Da Klugs will have Dunhills and Davidoffs with him and Icehog3 will have some Partagas and H.Upmanns. Oh Yeah, RPB67 will be smoking a 5 year old Monte #2 ----
> :r :r
> 
> nice idea for an ice breaker.


Dam you !! :r :r

See you in Chicago, Bro !!


----------



## Sean9689

Going to make hotel reservations here in a sec. Looking forward to next week.


----------



## BigVito

replicant_argent said:


> I would, but I just plain dont like people


:r :tpd:


----------



## rumballs

so is rploaded coming?

:r


----------



## icehog3

mmblz said:


> so is rploaded coming?
> 
> :r


Only if we hold this at the Taj Mahal.....


----------



## replicant_argent

mmblz said:


> so is rploaded coming?
> 
> :r


He is special guest #432, unfortunately, the capacity of the room is 431, so we had to retract his invitation.

We wouldn't want the firemen in attendance to shut the smoke filled room down because someone wanted to light a fire.

Besides, burning tar and feathers smell awful. :mn


----------



## SaltyMcGee

icehog3 said:


> Only if we hold this at the Taj Mahal.....


And if the buffet is butler passed....:ss


----------



## snkbyt

and cross another day off the wait list :tu


----------



## dayplanner

Getting sooooooooooo close!!!!!!!!!!!:ss :ss :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

carbonbased_al said:


> Getting sooooooooooo close!!!!!!!!!!!:ss :ss :ss


TORTURE!!!!!!!ARGH!!!!!!!!


----------



## BigVito

Hey Tom


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> and cross another day off the wait list


9More Days:ss :ss :ss :al o


----------



## DonJefe

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 9More Days:ss :ss :ss :al o


WooHoo!!! Can't wait to meet a lot of Gorillas for the first time and to see some old friends again!!!!


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 9More Days:ss :ss :ss :al o


Next week will fly by !

9 more... awesome.


----------



## JPH

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


Sweet Brother!


----------



## DonJefe

germantown rob said:


> so let me ask. if some sorry ass mother pucker, that has been very absent the last few months , wanted to hop i a car and get there for the herf with such last minute thoughts, what would the smart people say ...


I think the smart people would say "Hide the booze!"


----------



## ky toker

DonJefe said:


> WooHoo!!! Can't wait to meet a lot of Gorillas for the first time and to see some old friends again!!!!


Hell, I just can't wait to finally herf with Scott. :r


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> Hell, I just can't wait to finally herf with Scott. :r


:r :r :r That is the funniest thing I've heard all day!!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

RPB67 said:


> Next week will fly by !
> 
> 9 more... awesome.


I hope so:tu


----------



## backwoods

So...if the saturday megahugemobHERF isnt officially starting till4pm....where will everyone be around 1pm?  


is there gonna be a post-pre-herf herf?


----------



## 68TriShield

backwoods said:


> So...if the saturday megahugemobHERF isnt officially starting till4pm....where will everyone be around 1pm?
> 
> is there gonna be a post-pre-herf herf?


Anywhere and everywhere! PM otw...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> So...if the saturday megahugemobHERF isnt officially starting till4pm....*where will everyone be around 1pm?:*confused:
> 
> is there gonna be a post-pre-herf herf?


Hopefully gettingmy passport, if im done by then im up for whatever.


----------



## replicant_argent

looks up at the 1500th post for this herf...... outstanding........^^^^^^^^


----------



## DETROITPHA357

replicant_argent said:


> looks up at the 1500th post for this herf...... outstanding........^^^^^^^^


Im lost


----------



## floydp

ky toker said:


> Hell, I just can't wait to finally herf with Scott. :r


Scott who???:r :r


----------



## DonWeb

icehog3 said:


> I am laughing so hard the three cigars I was going to bring are all covered in snot.


sounds like a puff, puff, pass...

...

...

...

...

NOT!!!

(you nasty bugger)


----------



## The Professor

backwoods said:


> So...if the saturday megahugemobHERF isnt officially starting till4pm....where will everyone be around 1pm?
> 
> is there gonna be a post-pre-herf herf?


Probably sleeping since the pre-herf likely won't end until ... oh ... 9am. :r :r


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> So...if the saturday megahugemobHERF isnt officially starting till4pm....where will everyone be around 1pm?
> 
> is there gonna be a post-pre-herf herf?





The Professor said:


> Probably sleeping since the pre-herf likely won't end until ... oh ... 9am. :r :r


That's where I'll be :r (at least until noon when I'll be checking out)


----------



## The Professor

:r :r 

Get a late check-out for an extra hour of sleep.


----------



## joed

DonJefe said:


> WooHoo!!! Can't wait to meet a lot of Gorillas for the first time and to see some old friends again!!!!


And I can't wait to meet some old friends for the first time! Goodness I love this place.


----------



## mitro

backwoods said:


> So...if the saturday megahugemobHERF isnt officially starting till4pm....where will everyone be around 1pm?
> 
> is there gonna be a post-pre-herf herf?


Since I know the pre-herf is out for me, I'd be up for some early post-pre-herf, pre-herf-herf action.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

mitro said:


> Since I know the pre-herf is out for me, I'd be up for some early post-pre-herf, pre-herf-herf action.


 dont do that when im drinking:tg


----------



## mitro

Just a little contest bump for any who didn't see it:



> Well seeing as how I'm a complete newb and I'm sure there a couple more who are partially new, I decided to come up with a "Know Your Newb" contest! I figure its a way to break the ice for those of us who haven't herfed before and the opportunity for you veterans to win a little sumfin-sumfin.
> 
> *Mitro's Craptacular "Know Your Newb" Contest
> **
> Objectives:
> 
> 1. Talk to two members who you're had limited contact with on the forum and have never met.* (We'll have to go on the honor system here)*
> 
> 2. Get their real name as well as forum name.* (this does not include me) *
> 
> 3. Make note of ONE of the brands of cigar they have brought to the herf.
> 
> 4. Find me and get my name and brand of smoke and tell me the two people you talked to (real and forum name) and a smoke they had with them.
> 
> The first person who does this gets a brand new 5ct. caddy and five of my BEST sticks and the second will get something less fabulous but cool nonetheless... or you can just forget it and I'll keep them.* :ss


----------



## backwoods

mitro said:


> Since I know the pre-herf is out for me, I'd be up for some early post-pre-herf, pre-herf-herf action.


pm me ur cell if ya want..ill call ya when i get in town:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> pm me ur cell if ya want..ill call ya when i get in town:ss


hey dont leave me out call me 2


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> hey dont leave me out call me 2


:r

pm me ur c3ll als0

lets du this!

4 herfs in one

pre megaMoBherf
post premegaMoB herf
MEGAMoBHERF
postmegaMoB herf

WOOT!


----------



## chip

joed said:


> And I can't wait to meet some old friends for the first time! Goodness I love this place.


Never miss a chance to call some of us old...do you?
The sad thing is after the herf you'll know me as the old FAT guy....:tg


----------



## mitro

backwoods said:


> pm me ur cell if ya want..ill call ya when i get in town:ss


Done.


----------



## kenstogie

So some one had the idea of internet broadcasting the herf. So I did some research and came up with a site that will do just that and we have free wi-fi there. What is everyone's opinion on that, I'll do it, I've got all the stuff but would like the Mega MoB's thoughts....... 


I think it'd be cool and give a chance for the non-travelers to be "there" too.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'm up for a PostpreMegamobherf!


----------



## backwoods

4WheelVFR said:


> I'm up for a PostpreMegamobherf!


pm me yo digits

......unless someone already knows of a good spot for saturday around noon we can all meet up?


----------



## backwoods

kenstogie said:


> . What is everyone's opinion on that, I'll do it, I've got all the stuff but would like the Mega MoB's thoughts.......
> 
> I think it'd be cool and give a chance for the non-travelers to be "there" too.


:tu sounds good to me:ss

I know Tristan was planning something, but Im not sure if its for webcasting tho


----------



## RenoB

backwoods said:


> pm me yo digits
> 
> ......unless someone already knows of a good spot for saturday around noon we can all meet up?


I think we're all just gonna hook up at Joe's as we arrive on Saturday. That's where I was gonna hang.


----------



## snkbyt

I don't believe finding the (or any) pre-HERFers will be a problem...........hint




follow the smoke :ss


----------



## Puffy69

joed said:


> And I can't wait to meet some old friends for the first time! Goodness I love this place.


cant wait to herf with you again. its gonna be a blast guys..


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> I think we're all just gonna hook up at Joe's as we arrive on Saturday. That's where I was gonna hang.


Me too. I was gonna go to Chinns for dinner; but think I'll forgo it for fish and chips at Joe's ... not to mention easier pre-herf access!!!

Look for me. I'll be the guy smoking a cigar and looking something like this (but with an even bigger grin):

~d.

:tu :ss


----------



## snkbyt

The Professor said:


> Me too. I was gonna go to Chinns for dinner; but think I'll forgo it for fish and chips at Joe's ... not to mention easier pre-herf access!!!
> 
> Look for me. I'll be the guy smoking a cigar and looking something like this (but with an even bigger grin):
> 
> ~d.
> 
> :tu :ss


looks like it might be a little hard to smoke w/that type of grip and your teeth clinched


----------



## backwoods

you kinda resemble Enzyte Bob

are we there yet?:ss :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

RenoB said:


> I think we're all just gonna hook up at Joe's as we arrive on Saturday. That's where I was gonna hang.


Those of you coming Friday too!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> I don't believe finding the (or any) pre-HERFers will be a problem...........hint
> 
> follow the smoke :ss


I'm going to following Tom DonWeb Dave & Dave Around like a lil kid. Do u still have my #?


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm going to following Tom DonWeb Dave & Dave Around like a lil kid. Do u still have my #?


He has mine # Booker,so we're good...:tu


----------



## snkbyt

68TriShield said:


> He has mine # Booker,so we're good...:tu


 I've got about 5 #s of HERFers attending...........see ya all starting high noon next Friday


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> Me too. I was gonna go to Chinns for dinner; but think I'll forgo it for fish and chips at Joe's ... not to mention easier pre-herf access!!!
> 
> Look for me. I'll be the guy smoking a cigar and looking something like this (but with an even bigger grin):
> 
> :tu :ss


I am so there Darrel. Can't wait to pre-herf, post pre-herf herf, herf, and maybe post-herf herf with you and everyone else.


----------



## icehog3

Have a friend who is picking up a bartending shift at Carluccis in Rosemont (a few blocks from Shoeless Joes) on Friday night....very nice and very cigar friendly. She wants to know if we might want to make an outing there later in the evening on the 18th. Pre-herfers, let me know of your interest.


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
germantown rob (can you bring Sam and I some Orange Swirls?) 

*


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> Have a friend who is picking up a bartending shift at Carluccis in Rosemont (a few blocks from Shoeless Joes) on Friday night....very nice and very cigar friendly. She wants to know if we might want to make an outing there later in the evening on the 18th. Pre-herfers, let me know of your interest.


Yeah baby!

Does this friend of yours like ketchup on everything? :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Have a friend who is picking up a bartending shift at Carluccis in Rosemont (a few blocks from Shoeless Joes) on Friday night....very nice and very cigar friendly. She wants to know if we might want to make an outing there later in the evening on the 18th. Pre-herfers, let me know of your interest.


sound like a plan to me


----------



## kenstogie

icehog3 said:


> Have a friend who is picking up a bartending shift at Carluccis in Rosemont (a few blocks from Shoeless Joes) on Friday night....very nice and very cigar friendly. She wants to know if we might want to make an outing there later in the evening on the 18th. Pre-herfers, let me know of your interest.


What kind of "friend"????


----------



## kenstogie

FYI 
I have the WEB CAM Coming (NewEGG!!) and have set up the account for the Webcast. Assuming everything works the web sight is

www.Ustream.tv
www.Ustream.tv

under shows 
Search for Clubstogie

I think it's that easy.
Or the super easy link thing works too.
http://www.ustream.tv/watch/channel/icfzvqiZ9mTdGrKmMrmAgg


----------



## RPB67

kenstogie said:


> FYI
> I have the WEB CAM Coming (NewEGG!!) and have set up the account for the Webcast. Assuming everything works the web sight is
> 
> www.Ustream.tv
> www.Ustream.tv
> 
> under shows
> Search for Clubstogie
> 
> I think it's that easy.
> Or the super easy link thing works too.
> http://www.ustream.tv/watch/channel/icfzvqiZ9mTdGrKmMrmAgg


That is so cool.

Awesome. What to wear now. I gotta go get a haircut !! :r :r

Awesome job on this !! :tu :ss :tu


----------



## Sean9689

That is pretty damn cool. Webcast from the herf...great work!


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> Yeah baby!
> 
> Does this friend of yours like ketchup on everything? :r


Nope...she is history. Great person, too much baggage at this point.



kenstogie said:


> What kind of "friend"????


An old flame, one of my best friends now. She is pushing real hard for us to make it, wants to impress y'all with her cigar cutting and lighting skills. She says they have a large cabinet humidor in the bar.


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Have a friend who is picking up a bartending shift at Carluccis in Rosemont (a few blocks from Shoeless Joes) on Friday night....very nice and very cigar friendly. She wants to know if we might want to make an outing there later in the evening on the 18th. Pre-herfers, let me know of your interest.


Ok I can see it now.....after flying across the world - I arrive at shoeless joes to an empty bar!!!!niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeeeeeee:c:c.

Can we make it after 11pm???


----------



## icehog3

Mike (chibnkr)'s payment came today, so it looks like all those confirmed are paid up...good to go!

Just waiting to her from germantown Rob...wassup, Peachy?? 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid
10.4WheelVFR paid
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb paid
13.Stashu paid
14.RPB67 paid
15.Tristan paid
16.Puffy69 paid
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield paid
19.The Professor paid
20.pds paid
21.Andyman paid
22.Kiwi michelle paid
23.mmblz paid
24.BigVito paid
25.Bobb paid
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood paid
28.tech-ninja paid
29.M1903A1 paid
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) paid
31.Bruce paid
32.Beagle Boy paid
33.Suprise Guest #1 paid
34.JPH paid
35.Trogdor paid
36.C From The D paid
37. joed paid
38. Chip paid
39. IBMer paid
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) paid
41. Salty McGee paid
42. daveteal paid
43. Cochise paid
44. snkbyt paid
45. catfish paid
46. MikeZ paid
47. DonJefe paid
48.. ky toker paid
49. toker's boss (Brandy) paid
50. Madurofan paid
51. Mrs. Blueface paid
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) paid
53. jbailey paid
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. paid
56. kenstogie paid
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg paid
59&60.Frank and Anita paid
61. tchariya paid
62. Suprise guest #4 paid
63. mr.c paid
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) paid
65&66. replicant argent and Missus paid
67. mitro paid
68. BlingBoy paid

Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
germantown rob

MIA:

omawasu

*


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ok I can see it now.....after flying across the world - I arrive at shoeless joes to an empty bar!!!!niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeeeeeee:c:c.
> 
> Can we make it after 11pm???


We can, or I can pick you up...whatever's your pleasure, Missus!


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Ok I can see it now.....after flying across the world - I arrive at shoeless joes to an empty bar!!!!niiiiiiiiiiiiiiiccccccccccccceeeeeeee:c:c.
> 
> Can we make it after 11pm???


That might not be a bad idea. It looks like quite a few folks are arriving "evening" and some of the earlier folks are heading out for dinner and won't be done until later (probably).


----------



## Puffy69

Sounds good to me..im down with what ever you want to do Tom..


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Nope...she is history. Great person, too much baggage at this point.
> 
> An old flame, one of my best friends now. She is pushing real hard for us to make it, wants to impress y'all with her cigar cutting and lighting skills. She says they have a large cabinet humidor in the bar.


Cigar cutting skills? Your fargin kidding me right? The question that begs to be asked is, How fargin big are her.... :r Dang I almost reverted back to a past life when I was a womanizer. Figures now I'm a whipped bastage. Geeze I miss the roaring 20's. :r


----------



## DonJefe

Rock Star said:


> Sounds good to me..im down with what ever you want to do Tom..


Remember what that kind of talk got you at SHII! Hi Freddy!!


----------



## icehog3

floydp said:


> Cigar cutting skills? Your fargin kidding me right? The question that begs to be asked is, How fargin big are her.... :r Dang I almost reverted back to a past life when I was a womanizer. Figures now I'm a whipped bastage. Geeze I miss the roaring 20's. :r


They're spectacular


----------



## The Professor

floydp said:


> Figures now I'm a whipped bastage. Geeze I miss the roaring 20's.


:r :r :r

"Put another nickel in / in that nickelodeon...."


----------



## icehog3

Rock Star said:


> Sounds good to me..im down with what ever you want to do Tom..


Anything, huh? :ss

Wah Wah Wee Wah!!:r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> They're spectacular


pics?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> pics?


She's my friend, so not on the internet Brother.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> She's my friend, so not on the internet Brother.


in person?


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> They're spectacular


Another cold shower for floyd, damn it. :r

Did I mention your a bastage, lucky bastage that is :fu


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> in person?


Come on the 18th!! :r


----------



## 68TriShield

icehog3 said:


> Have a friend who is picking up a bartending shift at Carluccis in Rosemont (a few blocks from Shoeless Joes) on Friday night....very nice and very cigar friendly. She wants to know if we might want to make an outing there later in the evening on the 18th. Pre-herfers, let me know of your interest.


I'm down for whatever Tom,if she wants 'body count', we can do that


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Come on the 18th!! :r


:r you drive a hard bargain


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r you drive a hard bargain


Did I win??


----------



## Beagle Boy

So is the pre-herf now a cigar crawl? (i.e. 4-6pm at place with the lady and her skills, and 6-till close at S. Joe's)

just let us know where & when if you could


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Did I win??


hmmm :bx


----------



## kenstogie

friends yea sure  I've had "friends" like that before. 

Just kidding great that you two are friends now, Tom.


----------



## kenstogie

RPB67 said:


> That is so cool.
> 
> Awesome. What to wear now. I gotta go get a haircut !!
> 
> Awesome job on this !!


All ya gotta do is have fun.

I'm sure they'll be no shortage of :ss or :al


----------



## Sean9689

7 days and 12 hours until I'm on my way out there!


----------



## chibnkr

Not like you're counting down or anything, LOL!


----------



## icehog3

This thing is gonna rock!! Can't wait to...

See you again (If I have herfed with you before)

Meet you (if I haven't)

Herf with you (everybody)

Drink some Stoli ('cause I'm a borderline alkie...)


8 days Baby!!!


----------



## snkbyt

buying some stock this wkend for next wkend...........................unlike Booker my smokes will not tempt me.........I hope


----------



## ky toker

I pulled a hami in softball Wednesday night, so I might not be able to make it. Oh wait, I don't make millions of dollars. I'm game, everything back to normal.

This really is right around the corner. :ss


----------



## 68TriShield

ky toker said:


> I pulled a hami in softball Wednesday night, so I might not be able to make it. Oh wait, I don't make millions of dollars. I'm game, everything back to normal.
> 
> This really is right around the corner. :ss


dont even go there Ken!


----------



## chip

Does working 100 hours this week guarantee next weekend I won't be on call?

Stupid work, interferes with play time.

I NEED this break....I'll be the drunk fat guy in the corner with a smile on my face....please be kind.


----------



## hollywood

chip said:


> Does working 100 hours this week guarantee next weekend I won't be on call?
> 
> Stupid work, interferes with play time.
> 
> I NEED this break....*I'll be the drunk fat guy in the corner with a smile on my face*....please be kind.


which one!?:r

me thinks this is gonna be the break so many gorillas have been needing! don't count on too much sitting time though! :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

7MORE DAYS:tu :ss :w


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 7MORE DAYS:tu :ss :w


six and a wake up............by my book


----------



## kenstogie

that's right brother 6 days don't forget it'll be "televised"

So have we figured out who the surprise guests are????


----------



## Sean9689

I'll be on my way up there one week from right now.  :ss


----------



## JPH

King James said:


> I think it's about time this thing got its own thread... Is looking to be quite big. Hope you don't mind me making a thread for it Rob
> 
> *Planning On Attending 5/19*
> carbonbased_al
> Blueface
> Icehog3
> Detroitpha357
> RenoB (yeah baby!)
> backwoods
> Twill413
> Omowasu
> King James (w00t!)
> 4WheelVFR
> DonWeb
> Stashu
> ______________





icehog3 said:


> It's gonna be big, who else is comin'?


Wow....how right you were!


----------



## snkbyt

Sean9689 said:


> I'll be on my way up there one week from right now.  :ss


I'll have at least 3 dead sticks by this time next Friday

what will be your smoke consumption for Friday-Sunday at this HERF?


----------



## BigVito

hollywood said:


> which one!?:r


:r I'll have to be in the other corner then


----------



## hollywood

BigVito said:


> :r I'll have to be in the other corner then


no corner sitting allowed!! must mingle and herf and mingle and herf!!!:ss :al


----------



## RenoB

Sean9689 said:


> I'll be on my way up there one week from right now.  :ss


I will have already checked in and be headed over to Shoeless Joe's by this time next week :tu


----------



## floydp

hollywood said:


> which one!?:r
> 
> me thinks this is gonna be the break so many gorillas have been needing! don't count on too much sitting time though! :tu


Why are yens going to ask Chip to dance Dave? :r :r


----------



## floydp

snkbyt said:


> I'll have at least 3 dead sticks by this time next Friday
> 
> what will be your smoke consumption for Friday-Sunday at this HERF?


You and me both Alex. Think I smoked 11 or 12 in Louisville last year. But then again Mark, Anita and I started smokin in the van at 4:30 that morning and it was after midnight when I sat the last one down. I had no taste buds by the end of the night. Still some of the best smokes I ever had because of the company they were smoked with. Man I can't wait to see old friends and meeting new friends.


----------



## BigVito

hollywood said:


> no corner sitting allowed!! must mingle and herf and mingle and herf!!!:ss :al


Ok, I'll be the fat not that drunk guy walking around with a cigar in my mouth:al


----------



## mitro

Well I've been working on my regimen.... I'm now smoking 12 hours a day to condition myself for the herf.  By a week from now I should be able to do 24 hours straight. LOL


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> what will be your smoke consumption for Friday-Sunday at this HERF?


Nothing less than 15smokes nothing less....
Less than 7days people & I can't wait. (need the break)


----------



## snkbyt

mitro said:


> Well I've been working on my regimen.... I'm now smoking 12 hours a day to condition myself for the herf.  By a week from now I should be able to do 24 hours straight. LOL


there is no training needed........just show up and do your best.............
on the other hand................wimps not need apply :r


----------



## chip

floydp said:


> Why are yens going to ask Chip to dance Dave? :r :r


I'll save one for you.....:al


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> there is no training needed........just show up and do your best.............
> on the other hand................wimps not need apply :r


LOL I'm readyyyyyy...


----------



## icehog3

Looking pretty good for weather at this point, although in Chicago it is hard to predict the weather more than a couple hours in advance...let's hope it gets better if it changes!

Fri May 18 
Sunny 
68°/54° 10% chance of rain 

Sat May 19 
Few Showers 
72°/56° 30% chance of rain

Sun May 20 
Partly Cloudy 
73°/58° 0% chance of rain


----------



## Spagg

floydp said:


> You and me both Alex. Think I smoked 11 or 12 in Louisville last year. But then again Mark, Anita and I started smokin in the van at 4:30 that morning and it was after midnight when I sat the last one down. I had no taste buds by the end of the night. Still some of the best smokes I ever had because of the company they were smoked with. Man I can't wait to see old friends and meeting new friends.


I remember that day well Frank!! I didn't have any taste buds for a month after that herf!!


----------



## Spagg

icehog3 said:


> Looking pretty good for weather at this point, although in Chicago it is hard to predict the weather more than a couple hours in advance...let's hope it gets better if it changes!
> 
> Fri May 18
> Sunny
> 68°/54° 10% chance of rain
> 
> Sat May 19
> Few Showers
> 72°/56° 30% chance of rain
> 
> Sun May 20
> Partly Cloudy
> 73°/58° 0% chance of rain


Rain or shine this is going to be one heck of a herf! I can't wait to get up there:ss !


----------



## RPB67

Spagg said:


> Rain or shine this is going to be one heck of a herf! I can't wait to get up there:ss !


:tpd: :dr :tpd:


----------



## SaltyMcGee

snkbyt said:


> I'll have at least 3 dead sticks by this time next Friday
> 
> what will be your smoke consumption for Friday-Sunday at this HERF?


Eleventy-Billion!


----------



## snkbyt

Spagg said:


> Rain or shine this is going to be one heck of a herf! I can't wait to get up there:ss !


I heard it was a indoor HERF weather is not a factor...........unless we get kicked out by the FD...........:r


----------



## King James

My first post for this thread said:


> It's looking to be quite big.


boy did I not realize how true that statement would be when I first made it haha


----------



## snkbyt

King James said:


> boy did I not realize how true that statement would be when I first made it haha


 to bad you'll be in Florida.......................next year maybe it will be here


----------



## icehog3

omawasu is no longer MIA, Scott will be there....another MoBster representing IL! Gives us a nice round number of confirmed attendees! 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid
10.4WheelVFR paid
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb paid
13.Stashu paid
14.RPB67 paid
15.Tristan paid
16.Puffy69 paid
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield paid
19.The Professor paid
20.pds paid
21.Andyman paid
22.Kiwi michelle paid
23.mmblz paid
24.BigVito paid
25.Bobb paid
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood paid
28.tech-ninja paid
29.M1903A1 paid
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) paid
31.Bruce paid
32.Beagle Boy paid
33.Suprise Guest #1 paid
34.JPH paid
35.Trogdor paid
36.C From The D paid
37. joed paid
38. Chip paid
39. IBMer paid
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) paid
41. Salty McGee paid
42. daveteal paid
43. Cochise paid
44. snkbyt paid
45. catfish paid
46. MikeZ paid
47. DonJefe paid
48.. ky toker paid
49. toker's boss (Brandy) paid
50. Madurofan paid
51. Mrs. Blueface paid
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) paid
53. jbailey paid
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. paid
56. kenstogie paid
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg paid
59&60.Frank and Anita paid
61. tchariya paid
62. Suprise guest #4 paid
63. mr.c paid
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) paid
65&66. replicant argent and Missus paid
67. mitro paid
68. BlingBoy paid
69. omawasu

Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)

MIA:

germantown rob (must have been a lil buzzed when you said you might come, eh Rob?)  

*


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> buying some stock this wkend for next wkend...........................unlike Booker my smokes will not tempt me.........I hope


So what im week, I've smokes a lil under the stach i've put to the side to bring with me



chip said:


> I NEED this break....I'll be the drunk fat guy in the corner with a smile on my face....please be kind.


Chip your not fat, :bn



snkbyt said:


> I heard it was a indoor HERF weather is not a factor...........unless we get kicked out by the FD...........:r


IM not going outside, there going to have to put me out:bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> to bad you'll be in Florida.......................next year maybe it will be here


Count me in for some fun-n-the-sun :al


----------



## snkbyt

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So what im week, I've smokes a lil under the stach i've put to the side to bring with me
> 
> Chip your not fat, :bn
> 
> IM not going outside, there going to have to put me out:bx


 all those answers and no update about time left to HERF (4 & a wakeup)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> all those answers and no update about time left to HERF (4 & a wakeup)


You know what, your right and I spelled weak wrong. Oh well Count down fellassssssssss:
5Days until were :ss&:al like:mn &some of us due2 to much:al


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You know what, your right and I spelled weak wrong. Oh well Count down fellassssssssss:
> 5Days until were :ss&:al like:mn &some of us due2 to much:al


 Ok that1way funny.


----------



## Beagle Boy

SaltyMcGee said:


> Eleventy-Billion!


Maybe this should be a contest - first single person to fill up a Stinky ashtray?

Just a thought


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> You know what, your right and I spelled weak wrong. Oh well Count down fellassssssssss:
> 5Days until were :ss&:al like:mn &some of us due2 to much:al


Oh yeah !


----------



## DonWeb

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So what im week, I've smokes a lil under the stach i've put to the side to bring with me





DETROITPHA357 said:


> You know what, your right and I spelled weak wrong.


it was spelled right - you just used the wrong word. now on the other hand, you did spell *stash* wrong.

but it seems that math (and shorthand) are your fortes anyway. :tg


----------



## chibnkr

Time to start stratigizing what to pack in the travel humidor, LOL!


----------



## snkbyt

4 days & a wakeup


----------



## SaltyMcGee

chibnkr said:


> Time to start stratigizing what to pack in the travel humidor, LOL!


I've been strategizing for weeks!!! Bring on da Herf!!


----------



## RPB67

chibnkr said:


> Time to start stratigizing what to pack in the travel humidor, LOL!


I was thinking the same thing !! :ss :tu :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok yall its 3.5daysssssss until the biggest herf we will probably will c from cs.

Can I get a woohooooo


----------



## chip

DonWeb said:


> it was spelled right - you just used the wrong word. now on the other hand, you did spell *stash* wrong.
> 
> but it seems that math (and shorthand) are your fortes anyway. :tg


Booker and I had a good laugh over your "Bookernator" translator.....you are providing a great community service to those of us text impaired....:r

Looking forward to meeting you this weekend.


----------



## hollywood

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok yall its 3.5daysssssss until the biggest herf we will probably will c from cs.
> 
> Can I get a woohooooo


*Whoooo Hooooo!*

3 days and a wake up!!:ss :al :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok yall its 3.5daysssssss until the biggest herf we will probably will c from cs.
> 
> Can I get a woohooooo


lol I didn't spell it wrong, c's&s's r the same n the translator  u just make I get a chance2have a smoke & drink with ya b4i get2drunk&don't remember who u r or were?


----------



## snkbyt

I propose a toast w/all those attending that work in:
Law Enforcement (all walks)
Fire Department
Veterans

drink and smoke to all those fallen.................lets say Friday nite 8pm


just a thought


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok yall its 3.5daysssssss until the biggest herf we will probably will c from cs.
> 
> Can I get a woohooooo


WOOOHOOOOOO

Nothing like herfing !!


----------



## Sean9689

The time is coming...not smoking too much this week to save up for the weekend! :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> I propose a toast w/all those attending that work in:
> Law Enforcement (all walks)
> Fire Department
> Veterans
> 
> drink and smoke to all those fallen.................lets say Friday nite 8pm
> 
> just a thought


I'll 2nd that. 8pm it is:al 2the man and women that do what they do


----------



## 68TriShield

Sean9689 said:


> The time is coming...not smoking too much this week to save up for the weekend! :ss


good plan Sean...:tu


----------



## snkbyt

Sean9689 said:


> The time is coming...not smoking too much this week to save up for the weekend! :ss


wimp.....where is your testicle fortitude?...............................................................................:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> wimp.....where is your testicle fortitude?...............................................................................:r


:r :r


----------



## The Professor

Sean9689 said:


> The time is coming...not smoking too much this week to save up for the weekend! :ss


Good plan ... but it's so nice out, how can I *not* smoke a few???


----------



## RPB67

Sean9689 said:


> The time is coming...not smoking too much this week to save up for the weekend! :ss


Doing the same, today was it until Saturday.

I will be craving one big time on herf day !!


----------



## kenstogie

kenstogie said:


> FYI
> I have the WEB CAM Coming (NewEGG!!) and have set up the account for the Webcast. Assuming everything works the web sight is
> 
> www.Ustream.tv
> www.Ustream.tv
> 
> under shows
> Search for Clubstogie
> 
> I think it's that easy.
> Or the super easy link thing works too.
> http://www.ustream.tv/watch/channel/icfzvqiZ9mTdGrKmMrmAgg


would one of you kind Mega Mob gorillas click the link and let me know if it's working, and if the audio is working too. Thanks.


----------



## kenstogie

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/clubstogie-mega-herf

Try the link above too


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> The time is coming...not smoking too much this week to save up for the weekend! :ss


What a weenie. :ss

Smoked 3 cigars golfing today. Gonna smoke a couple during the cavs game.

Looking forward to seeing / meeting folks in Chi this weekend.


----------



## floydp

kenstogie said:


> http://www.ustream.tv/channel/clubstogie-mega-herf
> 
> Try the link above too


Got a chat thingy Ken, should there be more?


----------



## kenstogie

floydp said:


> Got a chat thingy Ken, should there be more?


I am so winging it. Just got the web cam soo...

DO we have video and Audio??

There should be a chat window but maybe I've got to play with settings....


----------



## floydp

kenstogie said:


> I am so winging it. Just got the web cam soo...
> 
> DO we have video and Audio??
> 
> There should be a chat window but maybe I've got to play with settings....


Its working, we have streaming video. kewl


----------



## Ms. Floydp

but I don't have any sound.. should I?


----------



## kenstogie

yup we should. I'm gotta tweak some settings after the kiddies go to bed and I can pay attention.


----------



## BigVito

:tu


----------



## hollywood

:r Great job Ken!! Just checked it out. Looks like you're had at it sawing logs on the couch!! :r

*
2.5 days!!!*


----------



## floydp

kenstogie said:


> I am so winging it. Just got the web cam soo...
> 
> DO we have video and Audio??
> 
> There should be a chat window but maybe I've got to play with settings....


Surprisingly easy to set up. Just did on the Macbook. Nice job finding this program Ken. Maybe we'll have two streams in Chicago.


----------



## floydp

Set it up and Anita was watching me smoke a cigar. Hows that for entertainment?


----------



## Brandon

I should be able to be make it. I'll be driving back from Minnesota on Friday.

Could someone please post a separate thread with the schedule and details. I'm too lazy to search through 109 pages for the details....


----------



## The Professor

Brandon said:


> I should be able to be make it. I'll be driving back from Minnesota on Friday.
> 
> Could someone please post a separate thread with the schedule and details. I'm too lazy to search through 109 pages for the details....


Here's the for the Main herf:



icehog3 said:


> *Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
> 10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*


The pre-herf will start Friday as people arrive. Generally, people have been talking about just meeting in Shoeless Joe's (at the Best Western) and herfing it up. Eventually, location will change; but it's unclear precisely at what time.

All of that said, you'll probably want to contact Tom (icehog3), who's been coordinating everything ... and doing a bang-up job, if I might say so.  Would love the chance to hang with yet another BOTL who has been there since near the beginning of CS.


----------



## snkbyt

3 days & a wakeup till HERF


----------



## The Professor

snkbyt said:


> 3 days & a wakeup till HERF





> So ya
> Thought ya
> Might like to go to the show.
> To feel the warm thrill of confusion
> That space cadet glow.
> Tell me is something eluding you, sunshine?
> Is this not what you expected to see?
> If you wanna find out what's behind these cold eyes
> You'll just have to claw your way through this disguise.
> 
> "Lights! Turn on the sound effects! Action!"
> "Drop it, drop it on 'em! Drop it on them!!!!!"​


OMG ... I can't wait!!! Have I mentioned that already? :r

:ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

snkbyt said:


> wimp.....where is your testicle fortitude?...............................................................................:r


I don't have testicles....Is this a problem???


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I don't have testicles....Is this a problem???


But you've got more balls than me, Michelle! :r


----------



## icehog3

Brandon said:


> I should be able to be make it. I'll be driving back from Minnesota on Friday.
> 
> Could someone please post a separate thread with the schedule and details. I'm too lazy to search through 109 pages for the details....


Brandon,

Need to know if you are coming ASAP....I have to bring a check for the exact amount of Gorillas attending at $19 a head.....I sure hope you can make it, I just need to know for sure by Thursday so I get the right amount on their check.


----------



## icehog3

Looks like Brandon may attend after all....cool!  I sent you a PM Brandon, I need confirmation by Thursday so I get SJs check for the proper amount.

Germantown Rob seems to have gone MIA again, I am seriously doubting I will be having a peach sundae on Saturday. 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid
10.4WheelVFR paid
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb paid
13.Stashu paid
14.RPB67 paid
15.Tristan paid
16.Puffy69 paid
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield paid
19.The Professor paid
20.pds paid
21.Andyman paid
22.Kiwi michelle paid
23.mmblz paid
24.BigVito paid
25.Bobb paid
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood paid
28.tech-ninja paid
29.M1903A1 paid
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) paid
31.Bruce paid
32.Beagle Boy paid
33.Suprise Guest #1 paid
34.JPH paid
35.Trogdor paid
36.C From The D paid
37. joed paid
38. Chip paid
39. IBMer paid
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) paid
41. Salty McGee paid
42. daveteal paid
43. Cochise paid
44. snkbyt paid
45. catfish paid
46. MikeZ paid
47. DonJefe paid
48.. ky toker paid
49. toker's boss (Brandy) paid
50. Madurofan paid
51. Mrs. Blueface paid
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) paid
53. jbailey paid
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. paid
56. kenstogie paid
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg paid
59&60.Frank and Anita paid
61. tchariya paid
62. Suprise guest #4 paid
63. mr.c paid
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) paid
65&66. replicant argent and Missus paid
67. mitro paid
68. BlingBoy paid
69. omawasu

Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
Brandon

MIA:

germantown rob *


----------



## Brandon

Tom, you can go ahead and mark me down. Is it okay if I pay you cash this weekend... or do you need me to mail a check from Minnesota?


----------



## snkbyt

Kiwi Michelle said:


> I don't have testicles....Is this a problem???


no...not a problem.........................but I do believe that the "testicle fortitude" quote had to do with not smoking till the HERF so he can save his lungs


----------



## RPB67

I hope I get a window seat on the plane...


----------



## replicant_argent

"THERE'S .......SOMETHING........ON........THE ........WING!!!!'


----------



## Twill413

RPB67 said:


> I hope I get a window seat on the plane...


I don't care if they wind the plane up with a rubberband in order to get you here, just get to the midwest safely is all we ask.


----------



## txdyna65

RPB67 said:


> I hope I get a window seat on the plane...


Geeeeeze thanks for that image Rich :tg

I hope I dont have a window seat if the engines look like that :r


----------



## icehog3

Brandon said:


> Tom, you can go ahead and mark me down. Is it okay if I pay you cash this weekend... or do you need me to mail a check from Minnesota?


Nope Brandon, I gotcha and you can hit me up there....or buy me a couple drinks! :r

Glad you are coming, FINALLY get to meet you!


----------



## icehog3

Brandon is in!!:tu

Germantown Rob is........well, Germantown Rob. 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid*
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*
69. omawasu
70. Brandon

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)

MIA or at AA :

germantown rob *


----------



## Sean9689

Damn...70 guys! How often do 70 cigar smokers get together and herf? Oh wait, I guess it's monthly now.


----------



## Sean9689

Da Klugs said:


> What a weenie. :ss
> 
> Smoked 3 cigars golfing today. Gonna smoke a couple during the cavs game.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing / meeting folks in Chi this weekend.


Not everyone has mutantesk nicotine level superpowers like you, Dave. :ss

ie. Salamones Puff Puff starting at 3am after an entire day of nonstop smoking and two prevous PPP's...just sick I tell you! :hn I had to throw in the towel after that!


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Damn...70 guys! How often do 70 cigar smokers get together and herf? Oh wait, I guess it's monthly now.


I don't think Shoeless Joe's has any idea what they are in for.  :r


----------



## replicant_argent

Tom, I think when you told them "there will be a lot of cigar smoking.... "
I wonder if they thought, well, 10 or 12 guys puffing daintily on Macanudos.....


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> I don't think Shoeless Joe's has any idea what they are in for.  :r


Heheh...... hell no they don't.


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> Tom, I think when you told them "there will be a lot of cigar smoking.... "
> I wonder if they thought, well, 10 or 12 guys puffing daintily on Macanudos.....


I talked to Butch earlier in the week, told him 65-70 guys who smoke cigars....I hope our bartender and waitress aren't anti-smoking. :r


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> I talked to Butch earlier in the week, told him 65-70 guys who smoke cigars....I hope our bartender and waitress aren't anti-smoking. :r


if they're not ... they may be after this weekend of :al :ss :mn !?!:r


----------



## joed

icehog3 said:


> I don't think Shoeless Joe's has any idea what they are in for.  :r


Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.


----------



## raisin

Great idea from Joe, especially if you ever expect to return... :r


----------



## backwoods

i cant wait for this week to end...banter:ss


----------



## kenstogie

raisin said:


> Great idea from Joe, especially if you ever expect to return... :r


I;ve heard that smoking laws are going into effect before next year but that surely does n't mean we should not kick in especially if service is good.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

3Days and a wake up people.:ss p :w :al  And then we smoke!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 68TriShield

joed said:


> Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.


i have no problems paying well for good sevice Joe.I think Ashley at the Non-Herf did very well...


----------



## Fistville

There still room to go, I just realised I'll still be in town. If that is ok of course, a minor like myself attending at 20


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> I talked to Butch earlier in the week, told him 65-70 guys who smoke cigars....I hope our bartender and waitress aren't anti-smoking. :r


And I hope no patrons of the hotel think it is on fire and pull the alarm :r

Gonna take weeks to air out Joe's after CS comes to town.


----------



## 68TriShield

Fistville said:


> There still room to go, I just realised I'll still be in town. If that is ok of course, a minor like myself attending at 20


PM Icehog,he'll be able to tell you...


----------



## Dux

Hope the Ventilation system works :ss


----------



## kenstogie

If you want to view the pre-herf or the actual herf I put a link in my signature.


----------



## stashu

After Friday's pre-herf, they'll say "See, that wasn't so bad after all."

And then Saturday...:ss :ss :ss :ss :ss 

...BAAA-BOOOOOOOOMMM.

Watch for their non-smoking policy to start on Monday.


----------



## Pablo

joed said:


> Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.


One helluva idea, minimal investment to ensure great service while taking care of the people that deserve it.


----------



## Pablo

icehog3 said:


> I talked to Butch earlier in the week...


Now I'm confused...will Butch be Shoeless as well as Joe?


----------



## dayplanner

pds said:


> Now I'm confused...will Butch be Shoeless as well as Joe?


I plan on having my shoes on at all times :tu


----------



## RPB67

pds said:


> One helluva idea, minimal investment to ensure great service while taking care of the people that deserve it.


Totally agree.

It will be money well spent.


----------



## DonWeb

joed said:


> Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.





pds said:


> One helluva idea, minimal investment to ensure great service while taking care of the people that deserve it.


i like it.

(note to self: make sure to meet joed - and find out if he's as smart in person, as he is on the internet.)


----------



## Puffy69

Sean9689 said:


> Not everyone has mutantesk nicotine level superpowers like you, Dave. :ss
> 
> ie. Salamones Puff Puff starting at 3am after an entire day of nonstop smoking and two prevous PPP's...just sick I tell you! :hn I had to throw in the towel after that!


not to mention, while he's chewing nicarette gum..:hn


----------



## SaltyMcGee

joed said:


> Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.


I agree completely....I'll gladly kick that in up front. :tu


----------



## snkbyt

2 days & a wakeup till the pre-HERF.............hell this will be a non-stop HERFn wkend :tu


----------



## icehog3

Fistville said:


> There still room to go, I just realised I'll still be in town. If that is ok of course, a minor like myself attending at 20


You are more than welcome to attend, but I will need you to Paypal the money to me by Thursday AM as I need to get a check for the final count then. PM me if you can come and want my Paypal addy.


----------



## icehog3

joed said:


> Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.


I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.

I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?

Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


----------



## icehog3

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid*
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*
69. omawasu
70. Brandon

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
Fistville

MIA or at AA :

germantown rob *


----------



## RPB67

snkbyt said:


> 2 days & a wakeup till the pre-HERF.............hell this will be a non-stop HERFn wkend :tu


Woot Woot !!!

Oh Boy !!


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.
> 
> I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?
> 
> Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


small price to pay .....could hand it over like in the gangster movies (envelope)


----------



## raisin

snkbyt said:


> small price to pay .....could hand it over like in the gangster movies (envelope)


That's going to be one fat envelope, probably being mostly single's and five's! 

Maybe you should make that a manila envelope... :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> 2 days & a wakeup till the pre-HERF.............hell this will be a non-stop HERFn wkend


1Day and a wake up:ss :al


----------



## RPB67

DETROITPHA357 said:


> 1Day and a wake up:ss :al


I can't hear you !!!! :w


----------



## replicant_argent

just a quick question, what RH should my Phillies peaches be at? I want to maintain them properly on the way to Chi-town.


----------



## 68TriShield

replicant_argent said:


> just a quick question, what RH should my Phillies peaches be at? I want to maintain them properly on the way to Chi-town.


Whatever way you like them Pete...


----------



## replicant_argent

You mean to say Dave, I won't get any takers in a PPPPP?


----------



## Twill413

replicant_argent said:


> You mean to say Dave, I won't get any takers in a PPPPP?


Phillies Peach Puff Puff Pass? Sure, why not?


----------



## Bigga Petey

~sigh~


----------



## JPH

The up-front tip is masterful.....


----------



## RenoB

icehog3 said:


> I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.
> 
> I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?
> 
> Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


This is an excellent idea!

Tom, recall that we discussed having a "registration" table. Really just a place where folks can pick up a shirt, fill in a nametag and drop off any contribution they may have for SoCal Ocho. I was planning to "station" myself there with Lowland Louie if for no other reason than to at least meet everyone. I would be happy to take up a collection for the tip as well.


----------



## kenstogie

Thanks to the Professor (many thanks!!!) we will be having multiple feeds from the Herf, is this fricken cool or what? Like a football game!! I don't know if the bandwidth can keep up depends on how many people watch it but we can always switch it to it's own page if neccesary which should help!!
oh yea 2 more days!!!

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=940187&posted=1#post940187


----------



## 68TriShield

RenoB said:


> This is an excellent idea!
> 
> Tom, recall that we discussed having a "registration" table. Really just a place where folks can pick up a shirt, fill in a nametag and drop off any contribution they may have for SoCal Ocho. I was planning to "station" myself there with Lowland Louie if for no other reason than to at least meet everyone. I would be happy to take up a collection for the tip as well.


i can pull a shift if you need Rob...


----------



## King James

68TriShield said:


> i can pull a shift if you need Rob...


yah, he may need a potty break


----------



## RenoB

68TriShield said:


> i can pull a shift if you need Rob...


Thanks bro, hehe, if you think about it - 70 people in 10 hours is like speed dating, you get 8.5 minutes with each person. :r

Kinda like attending a golf tourny, you can stand in one place and watch every player go by or you can pick a group or three and follow them around. I'm hoping to do a little of both


----------



## Da Klugs

joed said:


> Might not be a bad idea for everyone to kick in say $5.00 as an additional - up front tip for whomever is working on Saturday at Shoeless Joe's.


:tu

Lets tear a couple hundreds in half and give them the first half at the beginning of the herf. Then we are both in it together. 

TIP Backronym - To Insure Prompt Service.


----------



## Twill413

I am planning to hide under a table in the corner clutching my travel humi with my kung fu death grip :ss .


----------



## DonJefe

Getting close!! Wish I could make the pre-herf.


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> Getting close!! Wish I could make the pre-herf.


me too...:c


----------



## icehog3

RenoB said:


> This is an excellent idea!
> 
> Tom, recall that we discussed having a "registration" table. Really just a place where folks can pick up a shirt, fill in a nametag and drop off any contribution they may have for SoCal Ocho. I was planning to "station" myself there with Lowland Louie if for no other reason than to at least meet everyone. I would be happy to take up a collection for the tip as well.


Thanks Rob...I am going to fill out the nametags for all the paid attendees in advance, so we can just hand them their stuff when he get the tip. You are a Stand-up MoBster, as always!


----------



## snkbyt

bring on the HERF........just remember w/the camera feed going all eyes will be watching.........none of this


----------



## icehog3

Still have yet to hear back from Fistville....catch me by tomorrow at the latest Bro.

Scott (omawasu), your payment still hasn't arrived as of Wednesday's mail.

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid*
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*
69. omawasu
70. Brandon

*Still waiting for confirmation from
IHT (will be there if he can!)
Fistville

*


----------



## Pablo

icehog3 said:


> I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.
> 
> I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?
> 
> Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


Thanks Gawd for the name tags, and a good time to add to the "tip" fund.

I'll be wearing the nametag that says "Klugs Wanna be"


----------



## 68TriShield

pds said:


> Thanks Gawd for the name tags, and a good time to add to the "tip" fund.
> 
> I'll be wearing the nametag that says "Klugs Wanna be"


The line forms in the rear Paul....:r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.
> 
> I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?
> 
> Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


$5 for a name tag


----------



## chip

BigVito said:


> $5 for a name tag


not to start a bidding war.....but I'll give $10 if I get to pick the name....and the travel humi that goes with it....:ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

BigVito said:


> $5 for a name tag


writing your name on you forehead is always an option :r


----------



## The Professor

Time to start getting everything together for the herf...


----------



## backwoods

The Professor said:


> Time to start getting everything together for the herf...


thats for a weekend? that there is more sticks than I smoke in a year:ss

lookin good:tu


----------



## Spagg

icehog3 said:


> I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.
> 
> I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?
> 
> Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


Sounds like a great idea (great idea Joe)! I'll gladly pitch in the $5.

See everyone on Saturday:ss !


----------



## The Professor

backwoods said:


> thats for a weekend? that there is more sticks than I smoke in a year:ss
> 
> lookin good:tu


Well ... I gotta have some to gift out.  You'll wanna be there by Friday afternoon for something from the small travel-dor in the lower left, btw. the scary thing, of course, is that this is nothing compared to what some folks will end up bringing with them. I remember almost peeing myself seeing the pic of what Klugs was bringing to LOLH last year. OMFG.

:ss


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I think a large up-front tip will ensure the best possible service.....70 guys is a lot of guys to be fetching drinks for.
> 
> I bought adhesive name tags, maybe everyone can slide me $5 when they get theirs?
> 
> Thanks for voicing the idea Joe!


Yup. Sounds good.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

The Professor said:


> Well ... I gotta have some to gift out.  You'll wanna be there by Friday afternoon for something from the small travel-dor in the lower left, btw. the scary thing, of course, is that this is nothing compared to what some folks will end up bringing with them. I remember almost peeing myself seeing the pic of what Klugs was bringing to LOLH last year. OMFG.
> 
> :ss


Gulp


----------



## Da Klugs

pds said:


> Thanks Gawd for the name tags, and a good time to add to the "tip" fund.
> 
> I'll be wearing the nametag that says "Klugs Wanna be"


Riiigggght! I don't think you could handle the embarrassment on the golf course. Shot a 123 on Monday. Lifetime high.


----------



## floydp

Looks like there might be a few stogies present at this here event.


----------



## King James

floydp said:


> Looks like there might be a few stogies present at this here event.


Cigars? I thought it was a star trek convention.... well in that case I'm not so upset I can't make it.......


----------



## replicant_argent

King James said:


> Cigars? I thought it was a star trek convention.... well in that case I'm not so upset I can't make it.......


Geez, Jim, I thought you said you have had enough of "Klingons hanging around Uranus" and you didn't want us to tempt you anymore?


----------



## JPH

replicant_argent said:


> Geez, Jim, I thought you said you have had enough of "Klingons hanging around Uranus" and you didn't want us to tempt you anymore?


LOL.....Klingons around Uranus.....thats F-in funny


----------



## floydp

JPH said:


> LOL.....Klingons around Uranus.....thats F-in funny


Well just as long as those pointy ear bastages ain't around my anus.

Gittin close bastages. One more day at work and its off to see the wizard.


----------



## RPB67

floydp said:


> Well just as long as those pointy ear bastages ain't around my anus.
> 
> Gittin close bastages. One more day at work and its off to see the wizard.


The herf is this weekend !

Booker never reminded me.


----------



## chip

floydp said:


> Well just as long as those pointy ear bastages ain't around my anus.
> 
> Gittin close bastages. One more day at work and its off to see the wizard.


yeah!!! and my 5 hr meeting got canceled for tomorrow...woot!!!
course the time has already almost filled up with other meetings....sigh.

Gotta find some time to rummage around and see if I have any stinky old sticks to bring....


----------



## floydp

chip said:


> yeah!!! and my 5 hr meeting got canceled for tomorrow...woot!!!
> course the time has already almost filled up with other meetings....sigh.
> 
> Gotta find some time to rummage around and see if I have any stinky old sticks to bring....


Packing our chit tonight, since we're gonna be on tv I'm using greasey formula so me hair looks tip top fer the camera! DOH!! Hell I might even brush my tooth!


----------



## joed

Da Klugs said:


> Riiigggght! I don't think you could handle the embarrassment on the golf course. Shot a 123 on Monday. Lifetime high.


If you want some really low scores - take up bowling!!!


----------



## hollywood

joed said:


> If you want some really low scores - take up bowling!!!


:r :r

123 is quite a day Dave! certainly got your money's worth out of that course!


----------



## gabebdog1

I hate you all!!!!!!!!!!!!





















not ..... man I wish I could go, have fun guys


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> Well ... I gotta have some to gift out.  You'll wanna be there by Friday afternoon for something from the small travel-dor in the lower left, btw. the scary thing, of course, is that this is nothing compared to what some folks will end up bringing with them. I remember almost peeing myself seeing the pic of what Klugs was bringing to LOLH last year. OMFG.
> 
> :ss


Some say Friday afternoon?  I am there DD, Doc Darrel


----------



## floydp

Twill413 said:


> Some say Friday afternoon?  I am there DD, Doc Darrel


We should be there at 1 or a little after if everything goes well.


----------



## stashu

I wonder if Shoeless Joe's has enough ashtrays or will we be emptying out the pretzel bowls?:ss


----------



## RenoB

chip said:


> yeah!!! and my 5 hr meeting got canceled for tomorrow...woot!!!
> course the time has already almost filled up with other meetings....sigh.
> 
> Gotta find some time to rummage around and see if I have any stinky old sticks to bring....


arghh! Daylong staff meeting tomorrow, it's gonna be the longest of my life :c

But then . . . gonna party:ss , party:cb , party :mn


----------



## floydp

Cigars are packed, now what am I forgetting? Oh yeah clothes, time to turn 2..


----------



## RPB67

floydp said:


> Cigars are packed, now what am I forgetting? Oh yeah clothes, time to turn 2..


As long as you got cigars, you are all set ! :tu


----------



## DonJefe

RPB67 said:


> As long as you got cigars, you are all set ! :tu


No, Frank has to bring pants!!:ss


----------



## floydp

DonJefe said:


> No, Frank has to bring pants!!:ss


Hey I thought I had good legs! Key word being HAD!!


----------



## chip

DonJefe said:


> No, Frank has to bring pants!!:ss


I'm starting to wonder if I really want to go to this......


----------



## kenstogie

Er could some one tell me if I have audio???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> I'm starting to wonder if I really want to go to this......


U have to go im riding with you. Ill get my rest on the road 8am is good with me.

*1Day and a wake up fellassssssss*


----------



## replicant_argent

make some noise, Ken


----------



## SaltyMcGee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U have to go im riding with you. Ill get my rest on the road 8am is good with me.
> 
> *1Day and a wake up fellassssssss*


Whew....I needed that Booker!! :tu :tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

replicant_argent said:


> make some noise, Ken


I just did


----------



## hollywood

kenstogie said:


> Er could some one tell me if I have audio???


looking now, but do not hear anything right now. try doing something real quick so we can see and hear you.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

hollywood said:


> looking now, but do not hear anything right now. try doing something real quick so we can see and hear you.


:tpd:


----------



## hollywood

hollywood said:


> looking now, but do not hear anything right now. try doing something real quick so we can see and hear you.


still no sound.


----------



## kenstogie

Did That Do Anything


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*Who is all packed up and ready to go as of tonight *  Ill I got my clothes out of the cleaners (why i wearing clean clothes I dont know) and I should be finished when I get off at 4am.:tu Boy I cant wait. the room is booked the ride is set up. all I need is my ciagars to jump in my trav box and some food to get me started. ( ok im talking to much) So Who's ready


----------



## kenstogie

kenstogie said:


> Did That Do Anything


i have the mic sitting on my clock radio so there should be some sound. I'm headed to sleepy time now and will actually dig into it tommorow.


----------



## hollywood

kenstogie said:


> Did That Do Anything


not yet. sorry.


----------



## hollywood

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *Who is all packed up and ready to go as of tonight *  Ill I got my clothes out of the cleaners (why i wearing clean clothes I dont know) and I should be finished when I get off at 4am.:tu Boy I cant wait. the room is booked the ride is set up. all I need is my ciagars to jump in my trav box and some food to get me started. ( ok im talking to much) So Who's ready


starting to pack as we speak! making my list and checking it twice!! clothes are ready! gps is programed! all i need now is for tomorrow to be over already!!

I AM READY!!!:ss :al


----------



## joed

I ain't ready yet - having a hard time trying to decide how many of what cigars I need - is there any way to put a closet on an airplane?


----------



## BigVito

I'm only bringing abut 6 o 7 cigars


----------



## SaltyMcGee

BigVito said:


> I'm only bringing abut 6 o 7 cigars


Packing lite huh? :cb


----------



## IHT

not looking forward to driving INTO chicago on a Friday and Saturday night (only to have to drive back a few hours later), but i'm gonna do it anyway...


----------



## mitro

One last bump before people start taking off! (Have a safe trip everyone!)



mitro said:


> Well seeing as how I'm a complete newb and I'm sure there a couple more who are partially new, I decided to come up with a "Know Your Newb" contest! I figure its a way to break the ice for those of us who haven't herfed before and the opportunity for you veterans to win a little sumfin-sumfin.
> 
> *Mitro's Super-Duper "Know Your Newb" Contest
> **
> Objectives:
> 
> 1. Talk to two members who you're had limited contact with on the forum and have never met.* (We'll have to go on the honor system here)*
> 
> 2.Get their real name as well as forum name.* (this does not include me) *
> 
> 3.Make note of ONE of the brands of cigar they have brought to the herf.
> 
> 4. Find me and get my name and brand of smoke and tell me the two people you talked to (real and forum name) and a smoke they had with them.
> 
> The first person who does this gets a brand new 5ct. caddy and 5 of my BEST sticks and the second will get something slightly less fabulous... or you can just forget it and I'll keep them.* :ss
> 
> *Contest begins any time after 4 p.m.*


----------



## snkbyt

1 day & a wakeup.......................been packed and ready to go since yesterday.........bring on the HERF :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

floydp said:


> Well just as long as those pointy ear bastages ain't around my anus.
> 
> Gittin close bastages. One more day at work and its off to see the *wizard*.


Or the wicked witch!! (evil laugh)



snkbyt said:


> 1 dat & a wakeup.......................been packed and ready to go since yesterday.........bring on the HERF :tu


OMG I only have the wake up - well technically i get another sleep on the plane but starting to pinch myself now!! Better give the kids and hubby lots of attention tonight!


----------



## The Professor

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Better give the kids and hubby lots of attention tonight!


TMI, Michelle. TMI.


----------



## tchariya

King James said:


> Cigars? I thought it was a star trek convention.... well in that case I'm not so upset I can't make it.......


Wait I was told to come dressed as my favorite comic book super hero....aww drat..I was going make you guys puke in my Wonder Woman outfit! hahahahahaha


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

The Professor said:


> TMI, Michelle. TMI.


Yes well the husband requires slightly different attention!!  Gonna be "paying" for this trip for awhile!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

IHT said:


> not looking forward to driving INTO chicago on a Friday and Saturday night (only to have to drive back a few hours later), but i'm gonna do it anyway...


u better make it greg


----------



## Puffy69

still need to pack..gotta get motivated considering i leave tomorrow afternoon for the pre-preherf..


----------



## BigVito

SaltyMcGee said:


> Packing lite huh? :cb


:tu extra light


----------



## Tristan

Sitting in Nassau International Airport right now. The only saving grace of this dump is the free wireless internet. See y'all in Chicago! I'll be packing cigars in a huge sac,.... er coolerdor.


----------



## 68TriShield

i dont know about youse guys but i'm...
BUSTIN!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chip

BigVito said:


> I'm only bringing abut 6 o 7 cigars


WOW....that's more than I own.....


----------



## snkbyt

now all we have to wait is a wakeup...............all though today is going to be longer than (fill in the blank)


----------



## hollywood

does anybody have better luck than me!?:c woke up this morning around 3am with a violent stomach virus. and i do mean violent! still have to stay within a few feet of the facilities at all times.:BS 

all i can say is this better be a 24 hr thing; or I'm going to be making A LOT of stops on my drive north!!

today will be spent doing absolutely nothing but trying to make sure all is well by the morning.


----------



## 68TriShield

hollywood said:


> does anybody have better luck than me!?:c woke up this morning around 3am with a violent stomach virus. and i do mean violent! still have to stay within a few feet of the facilities at all times.:BS
> 
> all i can say is this better be a 24 hr thing; or I'm going to be making A LOT of stops on my drive north!!
> 
> today will be spent doing absolutely nothing but trying to make sure all is well by the morning.


Stay home and let it run its course and dont get the Doc sick(or wifey)please!


----------



## hollywood

68TriShield said:


> Stay home and let it run its course and dont get the Doc sick(or wifey)please!


if i am still sick i will wait another day to travel for sure. lots of rest should do the trick today.


----------



## The Professor

hollywood said:


> does anybody have better luck than me!?:c woke up this morning around 3am with a violent stomach virus. and i do mean violent! still have to stay within a few feet of the facilities at all times.:BS
> 
> all i can say is this better be a 24 hr thing; or I'm going to be making A LOT of stops on my drive north!!
> 
> today will be spent doing absolutely nothing but trying to make sure all is well by the morning.


omg, dave.... I may need to reevaluate this whole riding-in-the-car with you thing.  I kid, of course ... and I hope you start feeling better soon! give a call if you get bored today.


----------



## 68TriShield

The Professor said:


> omg, dave.... I may need to reevaluate this whole riding-in-the-car with you thing.  I kid, of course ... and I hope you start feeling better soon! give a call if you get bored today.


Dont forget your surgical mask....(yikes)


----------



## The Professor

68TriShield said:


> Dont forget your surgical mask....(yikes)


seriously. worst case for me, though, is that I make the drive up myself.... (knocks on wood)


----------



## Twill413

RenoB said:


> arghh! Daylong staff meeting tomorrow, it's gonna be the longest of my life
> 
> But then . . . gonna party:ss , party:cb , party :mn


Was gonna see if you wanted to carpool, but forget it now  .

If anyone needs my cell# (unlikely since I know noone or anything ), feel free to shoot me a PM.


----------



## hollywood

68TriShield said:


> Dont forget your surgical mask....(yikes)


not really certain if it is a virus Dave. might be all the crap i ate last night!? would not surprise me a bit!


----------



## The Professor

hollywood said:


> not really certain if it is a virus Dave. might be all the *crap* i ate last night!? would not surprise me a bit!


Dave: I don't know if anyone's ever told you this before, but ...

... eating *crap* is not generally a good idea.


----------



## Twill413

I might have to drink a lot to get any kind of sleep tonight. It's all I can do right now to stay away from CS and freshen up on my studies for my exam in 1.5 hours.


----------



## chibnkr

Almost there...


----------



## Dux

My Train leaves in 6 hours :ss 
see you all tomorrow :tu 

Doug/Dux


----------



## snkbyt

24.5 hours from now I'll be landing in Chicago................"oh man I think the clock is slow"............"what I don't feel tardy"


----------



## RPB67

See all you guys early Saturday Morning !!!


----------



## snkbyt

RPB67 said:


> See all you guys early Saturday Morning !!!


C ya then..........over by the coffee pot


----------



## Sean9689

Headed up there in about 24 hours.  Looking forward to seeing old friends and meeting some new ones.


----------



## JPH

Leaving early Saturday morning......Sweet fellas, finally almost time to herf!


----------



## snkbyt

off to the B&M one more time B4 heading North to a cooler climate


----------



## JPH

Anyone bringing MRN?....

Trying to think if it would be worth it.....

Is anyone coming who doesn't have it that would like to take a peek? 

If so, I'll bring it in the herf bag I won in Mr. Maduro's herf card contest a while back....It was made for the MRN.


----------



## txdyna65

Just finished packing the Xtreme....55 total, wife is packing the clothes as we speak....see some of yall around 4pm tommorrow :ss


----------



## rumballs

does anyone who will be in town want to play golf early Saturday morning?
PM me if so.


----------



## 68TriShield

txdyna65 said:


> Just finished packing the Xtreme....55 total, wife is packing the clothes as we speak....see some of yall around 4pm tommorrow :ss


Traveling light Kenny?


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> $5 for a name tag


$5 isn't to buy the nametag....$5 is to start the staff out with a $350 tip to hope that we get primo service....call it insurance Perry. 

I know $5 is more than you usually tip in a week of Tuesdays, but this is a special event. :r


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> $5 isn't to buy the nametag....$5 is to start the staff out with a $350 tip to hope that we get primo service....call it insurance Perry.
> 
> I know $5 is more than you usually tip in a week of Tuesdays, but this is a special event. :r


Yeah the name tags are only 4.75  (pay me for those)


----------



## icehog3

YAHOOOO!! Freddy comes in tonight, let the Pre-Pre-Herf begin!!!:ss

Never heard back from Fistville, and never received a payment from omawasu.

Y'all travel safe, and I will see many of you tomorrow....Frank and Anita and Suprise Guest #2, see you at the airport! 

*Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018 
Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*
*The List *​
1.carbonbased_al *paid*
2.Blueface *paid*
3.Icehog3 *paid*
4.Detroitpha357 *paid*
5.Maurice *paid*
6.RenoB (yeah baby!) *paid*
7.backwoods *paid*
8.Twill413 *paid*
9. chibnkr *paid*
10.4WheelVFR *paid*
11&12.DonWeb/Mrs DonWeb *paid*
13.Stashu *paid*
14.RPB67 *paid*
15.Tristan *paid*
16.Puffy69 *paid*
17&18.Mr.and Mrs.TriShield *paid*
19.The Professor *paid*
20.pds *paid*
21.Andyman *paid*
22.Kiwi michelle *paid*
23.mmblz *paid*
24.BigVito *paid*
25.Bobb *paid*
26. & 27.Mr. & Mrs. Hollywood *paid*
28.tech-ninja *paid*
29.M1903A1 *paid*
30.Fluffmeister (Klugs) *paid*
31.Bruce *paid*
32.Beagle Boy* paid*
33.Suprise Guest #1 *paid*
34.JPH* paid*
35.Trogdor *paid*
36.C From The D *paid*
37. joed *paid*
38. Chip *paid*
39. IBMer *paid*
40. Danielle (Mrs. Tristan) *paid*
41. Salty McGee *paid*
42. daveteal *paid*
43. Cochise *paid*
44. snkbyt *paid*
45. catfish *paid*
46. MikeZ *paid*
47. DonJefe *paid*
48.. ky toker *paid*
49. toker's boss (Brandy) *paid*
50. Madurofan *paid*
51. Mrs. Blueface *paid*
52. Dux /Doug (coming Solo) *paid*
53. jbailey *paid*
54&55. txdyna 65 and Mrs. *paid*
56. kenstogie *paid*
57&58. Spagg and Mrs. Spagg *paid*
59&60.Frank and Anita *paid*
61. tchariya *paid*
62. Suprise guest #4 *paid*
63. mr.c *paid*
64. Drew (backwood's Bro) *paid*
65&66. replicant argent and Missus *paid*
67. mitro *paid*
68. BlingBoy *paid*
69. Brandon *paid*

*
IHT (will be there if he can!)

*


----------



## txdyna65

68TriShield said:


> Traveling light Kenny?


Thats all it will hold....Ive got a 15 count Im packing right now for personal use, the Xtreme was for gifting out. :ss

I think the $5 is a great idea Tom, and the nametags too.....just glad we wont be using sharpies on the forehead to identify us


----------



## IHT

icehog3 said:


> Here is the link, metioned above and PMed to me by Steve, for the hotel that Shoeless Joes is attached to....again, nothing fancy...a Best Western.
> 
> http://book.bestwestern.com/bestwestern/productInfo.do?propertyCode=14092#null


just quoting this so i know where i can download the address, etc for later (instead of having to dig) as i haven't been paying attention to the 50 million posts in here.

edit: i'm almost sure i'll be there friday night (unless in the past 20 pages of posts you've changed the pre-herf location - if so, PM me, tom).
will try my best to make it saturday night for 2 hours or so (1.5 hour drive up, 1.5 hour drive back, and i have my most important meeting the next morning very early).


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Yall need 2b a lil bit more cooler like me. Layed back, chilled, patient, low key, careless, relaxed, slow rollin & poised.  Tomorrow myself chip & maurice will link up, eat a lite breakfast, have casual conversion, do about 55mph on the road enjoying the scenery. Make a few stops on the side of the road to fee
the animals & just enjoy this our weekend. I don't need yall 2b loud, drunk, walking all over me & the place passing out cigars, spilling liquor, beer, water all over the place OK. I'm going2also need yall to be n your rooms @a decent hour. no noise n the hallways smoking in each other rooms so I can get my beauty sleep. Ok now that SOME Of The RULES has been covered u guys have a good time & enjoy "yourselves."  

PS: Any comments, concerns or questions can be directed to my pm box. Thx u in advance.


----------



## 68TriShield

IHT said:


> just quoting this so i know where i can download the address, etc for later (instead of having to dig) as i haven't been paying attention to the 50 million posts in here.
> 
> edit: i'm almost sure i'll be there friday night (unless in the past 20 pages of posts you've changed the pre-herf location - if so, PM me, tom).
> will try my best to make it saturday night for 2 hours or so (1.5 hour drive up, 1.5 hour drive back, and i have my most important meeting the next morning very early).


Same place Greg...


----------



## 68TriShield

Friday
Sunny...warmer. Highs In The Upper 60s. Light And
Variable Winds Early In The Morning Becoming South 10 To 15 Mph
In The Afternoon.

Friday Night
Clear. Lows Around 50. Southwest Winds 10 To
15 Mph. 

Saturday
Mostly Sunny. Warmer. Highs Around 80. Southwest
Winds 10 To 15 Mph.


----------



## txdyna65

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yall need 2b a lil bit more cooler like me. Layed back, chilled, patient, low key, careless, relaxed, slow rollin & poised.  Tomorrow myself chip & maurice will link up, eat a lite breakfast, have casual conversion, do about 55mph on the road enjoying the scenery. Make a few stops on the side of the road to fee
> the animals & just enjoy this our weekend. *I don't need yall 2b loud, drunk, walking all over me & the place passing out cigars, spilling liquor, beer, water all over the place OK. I'm going2also need yall to be n your rooms @a decent hour. no noise n the hallways smoking in each other rooms so I can get my beauty sleep.* Ok now that SOME Of The RULES has been covered u guys have a good time & enjoy "yourselves."
> 
> PS: Any comments, concerns or questions can be directed to my pm box. Thx u in advance.


Geeze you trying to take the fun out of it LOL

:tg Im gonna find which room you are staying in and :al be loud and :ss and :cb some more right outside your door


----------



## The Professor

*Alternate (Optimistic) Weather Report:*

May 18 Tomorrow
Sunny skies. High 71F. Winds WSW at 5 to 10 mph.

May 18 Tomorrow night
Clear. Low 51F. Winds SW at 5 to 10 mph.

May 19 Saturday
Mostly sunny. Highs in the upper 70s and lows in the mid 50s.


----------



## rumballs




----------



## JPH

mmblz said:


>


Awwww yeah.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

txdyna65 said:


> Geeze you trying to take the fun out of it LOL
> 
> :tg Im gonna find which room you are staying in and :al be loud and :ss and :cb some more right outside your door


U knowwwwwww I didn't want2deal with all the people, noise & stuff so I got a room @ a undisclosed loc. 1step ahead of the game. (damm did I post my loc n a earlier post?)


----------



## JPH

Post count in this thread....I'm slacking...where do you stand?

icehog3 234
DETROITPHA357 150
BigVito 109
68TriShield 107
RPB67 104
snkbyt 95
Kiwi Michelle 66
Twill413 65
The Professor 63
backwoods 58
Blueface 42
kenstogie 41
JPH 40
King James 34
hollywood 29
carbonbased_al 29
RenoB 28
Tristan 27
Rock Star 26
4WheelVFR 24
SaltyMcGee 23
DonWeb 22
floydp 22
Cochise 21
DonJefe 20
chip 20
Beagle Boy 18
Bigwaved 16
replicant_argent 16
mmblz 15
Bobb 14
Dux 13
daveteal 12
txdyna65 12
joed 12
tech-ninja 11
catfish 10
ky toker 10
Sean9689 9
pds 9
mitro 8
Rploaded 7
Da Klugs 7
Spagg 7
Ms. Floydp 7
IHT 6
stashu 6
chibnkr 6
Andyman 6
IBMer 5
Jbailey 4
Darb85 4
tchariya 4
omowasu 4
M1903A1 4
Brandon 3
Old Sailor 3
pnoon 3
drevim 2
MikeZ 2
mgebbia 2
raisin 2
chicagorobusto 2
a2vr6 2
kheffelf 1
Fistville 1
SDmate 1
Big T 1
DooshusBaggus 1
ggriffi 1
germantown rob 1
Bigga Petey 1
Bruce 1
publicspeakingnerd 1
White97Jimmy 1
bama 1
piperman 1
gabebdog1 1
auradefect 1
ToddziLLa 1


----------



## 68TriShield

Why do you ask Preston?


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> Why do you ask Preston?


Because I'm bored and antsy for the MOB HERF 2007!!!!!#[email protected]#%$#&^$


----------



## Da Klugs

27 hours till flight departure.


----------



## The Professor

24 hours till rendezvous with hollywood en-route to Chitown.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Post count in this thread....I'm slacking...where do you stand?
> 
> icehog3 234
> DETROITPHA357 150
> BigVito 109
> 68TriShield 107
> RPB67 104
> snkbyt 95
> Kiwi Michelle 66
> Twill413 65
> The Professor 63
> backwoods 58
> Blueface 42
> kenstogie 41
> JPH 40
> King James 34
> hollywood 29
> carbonbased_al 29
> RenoB 28
> Tristan 27
> Rock Star 26
> 4WheelVFR 24
> SaltyMcGee 23
> DonWeb 22
> floydp 22
> Cochise 21
> DonJefe 20
> chip 20
> Beagle Boy 18
> Bigwaved 16
> replicant_argent 16
> mmblz 15
> Bobb 14
> Dux 13
> daveteal 12
> txdyna65 12
> joed 12
> tech-ninja 11
> catfish 10
> ky toker 10
> Sean9689 9
> pds 9
> mitro 8
> Rploaded 7
> Da Klugs 7
> Spagg 7
> Ms. Floydp 7
> IHT 6
> stashu 6
> chibnkr 6
> Andyman 6
> IBMer 5
> Jbailey 4
> Darb85 4
> tchariya 4
> omowasu 4
> M1903A1 4
> Brandon 3
> Old Sailor 3
> pnoon 3
> drevim 2
> MikeZ 2
> mgebbia 2
> raisin 2
> chicagorobusto 2
> a2vr6 2
> kheffelf 1
> Fistville 1
> SDmate 1
> Big T 1
> DooshusBaggus 1
> ggriffi 1
> germantown rob 1
> Bigga Petey 1
> Bruce 1
> publicspeakingnerd 1
> White97Jimmy 1
> bama 1
> piperman 1
> gabebdog1 1
> auradefect 1
> ToddziLLa 1


LOL come on now J-Man, this count can't be right. How did I end up in 2nd place. this count must b wrong. I reary post on cs let-a-lone this thread. re-count my friend. (is this any indication how long i've been waiting4this day 2come?) Wait a min r u calling me a post whore like BigWave?


----------



## Da Klugs

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Wait a min r u calling me a post whore like BigWave?


Dave is the english speaking champ. :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Because I'm bored and antsy for the MOB HERF 2007!!!!!#[email protected]#%$#&^$


Hey J-Man revert back 2my earlier post & whoossaaiiii  just be like me calm & collective. Altho your post count is wayyyy off your still alright with me.


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey J-Man revert back 2my earlier post & whoossaaiiii  just be like me calm & collective. Altho your post count is wayyyy off your still alright with me.


Sweet! I'm in!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Da Klugs said:


> Dave is the english speaking champ. :r


LOL, I speak "E-BON". I've being trying not2call u all week but its getting hard. Need more self-control. Dave help....


----------



## The Professor

JPH said:


> Post count in this thread....I'm slacking...where do you stand?
> 
> icehog3 234
> DETROITPHA357 150
> BigVito 109
> 68TriShield 107
> RPB67 104
> snkbyt 95
> Kiwi Michelle 66
> Twill413 65
> *The Professor 63*
> backwoods 58


Top 10, eh? Hmmm.... I can do better than that. Give me some time and I'll make it up into the top 5. Booker can have the #2 spot, though. Even *I* am not *that* big of a PW.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Professor said:


> Top 10, eh? Hmmm.... I can do better than that. Give me some time and I'll make it up into the top 5. Booker can have the #2 spot, though. Even *I* am not *that* big of a PW.


Hey pro the #'s r inaccurate, someone tampered with the counting machine. I can't in no way be known as a PW ): Wayyyy out of control. PS: the room is ready2go.....


----------



## kenstogie

JPH said:


> Post count in this thread....I'm slacking...where do you stand?
> 
> icehog3 234
> DETROITPHA357 150
> BigVito 109
> 68TriShield 107
> RPB67 104
> snkbyt 95
> Kiwi Michelle 66
> Twill413 65
> The Professor 63
> backwoods 58
> Blueface 42
> kenstogie 41
> JPH 40
> King James 34
> hollywood 29
> carbonbased_al 29
> RenoB 28
> Tristan 27
> Rock Star 26
> 4WheelVFR 24
> SaltyMcGee 23
> DonWeb 22
> floydp 22
> Cochise 21
> DonJefe 20
> chip 20
> Beagle Boy 18
> Bigwaved 16
> replicant_argent 16
> mmblz 15
> Bobb 14
> Dux 13
> daveteal 12
> txdyna65 12
> joed 12
> tech-ninja 11
> catfish 10
> ky toker 10
> Sean9689 9
> pds 9
> mitro 8
> Rploaded 7
> Da Klugs 7
> Spagg 7
> Ms. Floydp 7
> IHT 6
> stashu 6
> chibnkr 6
> Andyman 6
> IBMer 5
> Jbailey 4
> Darb85 4
> tchariya 4
> omowasu 4
> M1903A1 4
> Brandon 3
> Old Sailor 3
> pnoon 3
> drevim 2
> MikeZ 2
> mgebbia 2
> raisin 2
> chicagorobusto 2
> a2vr6 2
> kheffelf 1
> Fistville 1
> SDmate 1
> Big T 1
> DooshusBaggus 1
> ggriffi 1
> germantown rob 1
> Bigga Petey 1
> Bruce 1
> publicspeakingnerd 1
> White97Jimmy 1
> bama 1
> piperman 1
> gabebdog1 1
> auradefect 1
> ToddziLLa 1


15 or sooo


----------



## Twill413

The Professor said:


> Top 10, eh? Hmmm.... I can do better than that. Give me some time and I'll make it up into the top 5. Booker can have the #2 spot, though. Even *I* am not *that* big of a PW.


right in front of you. I thought I smelled latex behind me condom dude.


----------



## backwoods

:cb :ss :cb :ss :cb 



are we there yet?


----------



## madurofan

*ONE. :ss *


JPH said:


> Post count in this thread....I'm slacking...where do you stand?
> 
> icehog3 234
> DETROITPHA357 150
> BigVito 109
> 68TriShield 107
> RPB67 104
> snkbyt 95
> Kiwi Michelle 66
> Twill413 65
> The Professor 63
> backwoods 58
> Blueface 42
> kenstogie 41
> JPH 40
> King James 34
> hollywood 29
> carbonbased_al 29
> RenoB 28
> Tristan 27
> Rock Star 26
> 4WheelVFR 24
> SaltyMcGee 23
> DonWeb 22
> floydp 22
> Cochise 21
> DonJefe 20
> chip 20
> Beagle Boy 18
> Bigwaved 16
> replicant_argent 16
> mmblz 15
> Bobb 14
> Dux 13
> daveteal 12
> txdyna65 12
> joed 12
> tech-ninja 11
> catfish 10
> ky toker 10
> Sean9689 9
> pds 9
> mitro 8
> Rploaded 7
> Da Klugs 7
> Spagg 7
> Ms. Floydp 7
> IHT 6
> stashu 6
> chibnkr 6
> Andyman 6
> IBMer 5
> Jbailey 4
> Darb85 4
> tchariya 4
> omowasu 4
> M1903A1 4
> Brandon 3
> Old Sailor 3
> pnoon 3
> drevim 2
> MikeZ 2
> mgebbia 2
> raisin 2
> chicagorobusto 2
> a2vr6 2
> kheffelf 1
> Fistville 1
> SDmate 1
> Big T 1
> DooshusBaggus 1
> ggriffi 1
> germantown rob 1
> Bigga Petey 1
> Bruce 1
> publicspeakingnerd 1
> White97Jimmy 1
> bama 1
> piperman 1
> gabebdog1 1
> auradefect 1
> ToddziLLa 1


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> right in front of you. I thought I smelled latex behind me condom dude.


what...


----------



## The Professor

The Professor said:


> what...


...ever.


----------



## The Professor

madurofan said:


> *ONE. :ss *


postwhore.

can't wait to see ya, Bill!!!

:ss


----------



## 68TriShield

If someone wants me to watch their back,LMK as i wont be drinking...:tu


----------



## SaltyMcGee

68TriShield said:


> If someone wants me to watch their back,LMK as i wont be drinking...:tu


That sounds great...as I will be drinking.... A LOT! :al :al :tu


----------



## Twill413

SaltyMcGee said:


> That sounds great...as I will be drinking.... A LOT! :al :al :tu


:tpd: If anyone wants to pregame the herf, let me know:r ...


----------



## 68TriShield

SaltyMcGee said:


> That sounds great...as I will be drinking.... A LOT! :al :al :tu





Twill413 said:


> :tpd: If anyone wants to pregame the herf, let me know:r ...


Ok,both of you leave your smokes and wallet with me!


----------



## The Professor

68TriShield said:


> Ok,both of you leave your smokes and wallet with me!


Nicely done, Dave.  :tu


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> Ok,both of you leave your smokes and wallet with me!


Thanks dad. :al :ss = then more :al =


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> If someone wants me to watch their back,LMK as i wont be drinking...:tu


**** looking out Dave cause im going to be doing some drinking. Only problem is I wont be driving. Just make sure I dont act a complet fool:hn


----------



## BigVito

:ss I'll be there


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> :ss I'll be there


Hey BV git you post count up so im not a Post Whore. Whore maybe but not a Post Whore


----------



## BigVito

you want me to get it up?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> you want me to get it up?


WTH Glad im not sleeping in your room LOL:r (can u get it up)


----------



## BigVito

no one will be "sleeping" in my room


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> no one will be "sleeping" in my room


I wonder whyyyyyyyyyyyy :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:ss *Just a wake up people and im on the road to the biggest Herf with friends ever.*


----------



## chip

I have 20 posts in one thread????

man....Booker has been giving me pw lessons.....that is a substantial part of my total post count....:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

chip said:


> I have 20 posts in one thread????
> 
> man....Booker has been giving me pw lessons.....that is a substantial part of my total post count....:r


LOL, im here for you Chip. Hey what do you want to eat for the road trip. A friend said she would cook us some chicken if we like.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I wonder whyyyyyyyyyyyy :r


  I have no idea


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> LOL, im here for you Chip. Hey what do you want to eat for the road trip. A friend said she would cook us some chicken if we like.


 .


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I have no idea


Lets just say were not going to find out, unless i get to:al& need a place 2other than that:tg


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets just say were not going to find out, unless i get to:al& need a place 2other than that:tg


thee isn't any :al there?:sb


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> thee isn't any :al there?:sb


*WHAT??? NO:al IM NOT COMING:fu *


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> WTH Glad im not sleeping in your room LOL:r (can u get it up)


im glad im driving home saturday night:hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> im glad im driving home saturday night:hn


With the right offer U might not:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yall need 2b a lil bit more cooler like me. Layed back, chilled, patient, low key, careless, relaxed, slow rollin & poised.  Tomorrow myself chip & maurice will link up, eat a lite breakfast, have casual conversion, do about 55mph on the road enjoying the scenery. Make a few stops on the side of the road to fee
> the animals & just enjoy this our weekend. I don't need yall 2b loud, drunk, walking all over me & the place passing out cigars, spilling liquor, beer, water all over the place OK. I'm going2also need yall to be n your rooms @a decent hour. no noise n the hallways smoking in each other rooms so I can get my beauty sleep. Ok now that SOME Of The RULES has been covered u guys have a good time & enjoy "yourselves."
> 
> PS: Any comments, concerns or questions can be directed to my pm box. Thx u in advance.


Just in case someone didnt see the rules.:tg


----------



## 68TriShield

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Just in case someone didnt see the rules.:tg


dont worry i saw it...


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> With the right offer U might not:r


:r

for once...i really dont know how to reply to a post:r


----------



## backwoods

backwoods said:


> :r
> 
> for once...i really dont know how to reply to a post:r


all i know is...with the crowd that is gonna show up to the HERF...this is gonna be a friggin BLAST!!!


----------



## rumballs

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yall need 2b a lil bit more cooler like me. Layed back, chilled, patient, low key, careless, relaxed, slow rollin & poised.  Tomorrow myself chip & maurice will link up, eat a lite breakfast, have casual conversion, do about 55mph on the road enjoying the scenery. Make a few stops on the side of the road to fee
> the animals & just enjoy this our weekend. I don't need yall 2b loud, drunk, walking all over me & the place passing out cigars, spilling liquor, beer, water all over the place OK. I'm going2also need yall to be n your rooms @a decent hour. no noise n the hallways smoking in each other rooms so I can get my beauty sleep. Ok now that SOME Of The RULES has been covered u guys have a good time & enjoy "yourselves."
> 
> PS: Any comments, concerns or questions can be directed to my pm box. Thx u in advance.


i'm  - your rules are at odds with your description of yourself.


----------



## Puffy69

At the Cleveland airport slurping down a tall cold Sam Adams waiting to board this vessel to party hard with THE Icehog and get this party started right. See ya tomorrow..

Dave, you still have the AV? (Anal Virus):r


----------



## snkbyt

12 hours left and I'll be in the air on my way to HERF by way of Atlanta (2hrs that'll suck)

C ya all soon


----------



## floydp

Rock Star said:


> At the Cleveland airport slurping down a tall cold Sam Adams waiting to board this vessel to party hard with THE Icehog and get this party started right. See ya tomorrow..
> 
> Dave, you still have the AV? (Anal Virus):r


Hey Freddie don't you two party to damn hard tonight and not pick us up tomorrow!:r


----------



## floydp

snkbyt said:


> 12 hours left and I'll be in the air on my way to HERF by way of Atlanta (2hrs that'll suck)
> 
> C ya all soon


About 17 hours till we board. Looks like good weather will be there for us too. Raining like heck far here.


----------



## icehog3

Don't worry Frank, Freddy and I will be there with bells on.....no pants, but we will have bells on.

What time does your flight get in exactly? I know it is around noon.


----------



## hollywood

Rock Star said:


> At the Cleveland airport slurping down a tall cold Sam Adams waiting to board this vessel to party hard with THE Icehog and get this party started right. See ya tomorrow..
> 
> Dave, you still have the AV? (Anal Virus):r


:r nope! feeling SO much better! must have been the food last night; as the internal faucet has long since been turned off!!

mental note: stay the hell away from spicy Thai food the week before travel plans - if not always!!


----------



## icehog3

hollywood said:


> nope! feeling SO much better! must have been the food last night; as the internal faucet has long since been turned off!!
> 
> mental note: stay the hell away from spicy Thai food the week before travel plans - if not always!!


I eat Thai food the day of almost every hockey game Dave....can you say "Cast Iron Stomach"? 

Glad you are feeling better...I will see if Shoeless Joe's has any pudding on the menu for your delicate system.  :r

See you in two shakes of a lamb's tail!! :ss


----------



## JPH

Rock Star said:


> At the Cleveland airport slurping down a tall cold Sam Adams waiting to board this vessel to party hard with THE Icehog and get this party started right. See ya tomorrow..
> 
> Dave, you still have the AV? (Anal Virus):r


Again!!!...I woulda' met you at the airport for a drink..I live 3 minutes from there....It coulda been a pre pre herf....


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Don't worry Frank, Freddy and I will be there with bells on.....no pants, but we will have bells on.
> 
> What time does your flight get in exactly? I know it is around noon.


I feel so much better now Tom, Anita pmed yens. Did somebody say pudding?


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Again!!!...I woulda' met you at the airport for a drink..I live 3 minutes from there....It coulda been a pre pre herf....


He is already on the plane Jeremy, just spoke to him as he was boarding. He was there for several hours, too bad you guys didn't know.


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> He is already on the plane Jeremy, just spoke to him as he was boarding. He was there for several hours, too bad you guys didn't know.


Fredstar just doesn't like to herf wit da' JPH


----------



## icehog3

JPH said:


> Fredstar just doesn't like to herf wit da' JPH


I am gonna ask him that at O'Hare, and if he says he doesn't, I am gonna leave him there!

Off to the Airport to pick up Freddy....Let the MMH Weekend begin!! :ss :tu


----------



## snkbyt

damn less than a day....................C ya all soon & some sooner


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> damn less than a day....................C ya all soon & some sooner


Get here safe Alex! :tu :ss


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> Fredstar just doesn't like to herf wit da' JPH


:BS I bet he was unknowing of your availability.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna ask him that at O'Hare, and if he says he doesn't, I am gonna leave him there!
> 
> Off to the Airport to pick up Freddy....Let the MMH Weekend begin!! :ss :tu


:r sounds good. have fun picking him up.


----------



## hollywood

icehog3 said:


> I eat Thai food the day of almost every hockey game Dave....can you say "Cast Iron Stomach"?
> 
> Glad you are feeling better...I will see if Shoeless Joe's has any pudding on the menu for your delicate system.  :r
> 
> See you in two shakes of a lamb's tail!! :ss


:r

i should have known better! never been the same after the chili eating contest a couple of years ago!

can't wait for tomorrow to get here!!


----------



## JPH

icehog3 said:


> I am gonna ask him that at O'Hare, and if he says he doesn't, I am gonna leave him there!
> 
> Off to the Airport to pick up Freddy....Let the MMH Weekend begin!! :ss :tu





BigVito said:


> :BS I bet he was unknowing of your availability.


Hehe..... Yeah ...stil... :bx


----------



## BigVito

Wait till Saturday :bx :r


----------



## DonJefe

Tom said pudding!:r


----------



## Navydoc

Hey Kiwi.....don't forget to find Freddy with your secret package:tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

It is 12pm here, My flight leaves at 6pm!!!!!!!!! 
Picking kids up from school early and making the hell trip to the airport. Then i will realise what i have forgotton!!! 
Not looking forward to the tearful departure which i am sure is inevitable (big sooky at heart).

SEE YOU ALL REALLY REALLY REALLY SOON!!! 
MMH HERE I COME:ss :al :tu ​


----------



## JPH

Kiwi Michelle said:


> It is 12pm here, My flight leaves at 6pm!!!!!!!!!
> Picking kids up from school early and making the hell trip to the airport. Then i will realise what i have forgotton!!!
> Not looking forward to the tearful departure which i am sure is inevitable (big sooky at heart).
> 
> SEE YOU ALL REALLY REALLY REALLY SOON!!!
> MMH HERE I COME:ss :al :tu ​


Sweet!


----------



## RPB67

Kiwi Michelle said:


> It is 12pm here, My flight leaves at 6pm!!!!!!!!!
> Picking kids up from school early and making the hell trip to the airport. Then i will realise what i have forgotton!!!
> Not looking forward to the tearful departure which i am sure is inevitable (big sooky at heart).
> 
> SEE YOU ALL REALLY REALLY REALLY SOON!!!
> MMH HERE I COME:ss :al :tu ​


Have a safe trip.... see you in Chicago .


----------



## snkbyt

:u flight leaving @ 6am gotta get up @ 4am..............off to  .....C ya all in Chicago :ss


----------



## hollywood

night Alex!! cya soon!

have a great flight Kiwi!! will be seeing you and i'm so excite!!


----------



## BigVito

I need to stop coming here :dr


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> I need to stop coming here :dr


:r mee tooo!

Got the last batch of HERF shirts bagged and tagged, smokes picked out, and now I just wait for 10:30 am Saturday so I can start my journey

HAve a safe trip all you guys and gals!


----------



## floydp

See yens tomorrow bastages!! So kewl!!


----------



## RenoB

Annnnddddd they're off!

It's Rock Star in first, followed closely by snkbyt, tied for third is Hollywood and The Professor. Down the backstretch comes Kiwi Michelle, the floydp's and a carfull from DETROIT. This is gonna be a tight one folks, stay tuned


----------



## 68TriShield

Kiwi Michelle said:


> It is 12pm here, My flight leaves at 6pm!!!!!!!!!
> Picking kids up from school early and making the hell trip to the airport. Then i will realise what i have forgotton!!!
> Not looking forward to the tearful departure which i am sure is inevitable (big sooky at heart).
> 
> SEE YOU ALL REALLY REALLY REALLY SOON!!!
> MMH HERE I COME:ss :al :tu ​


have a good sleep on the plane Michelle,see you soon..


----------



## 12stones

Gerry already posted his, so here is my OFFICIAL I'M SO JEALOUS CAUSE I CAN'T MAKE IT TO THE MMH POST!!! 

Already had to call Nigel to see what he's taken so I could start to live vicariously.


----------



## King James

Well like everyone else I'm finishing up packing, except I of course am headed to Florida instead of Chicago. I will get a chance to log on tomorrow night hopefully. I wish everyone a safe travel to the herf and hope you all have a wonderful time. Be safe, drink and smoke a bunch, and have a hell of a time. I'll give Tom or Tony or someone a call saturday to say hello to a few people.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

mmblz said:


> i'm - your rules are at odds with your description of yourself


:fu 



snkbyt said:


> damn less than a day....................C ya all soon & some sooner


Just a wake up baby:tu



BigVito said:


> I need to stop coming here :dr


Me2:bn


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :fu
> 
> Just a wake up baby:tu
> 
> Me2:bn


Bah I gotta work tomorrow :hn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> Bah I gotta work tomorrow :hn


Ill b on the road with chip smoking and drinking coffee:tu hopping not to pass 2much gassss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ill b on the road with chip smoking and drinking coffee:tu hopping not to pass 2much gassss


ROFLMAO!! I'll be having burritos for breakfast Saturday morning, so flatulence may be unavoidable.


----------



## hollywood

10 hours baby!! then on the road to pick up the Professor and head up the road!! whoo hooo!!

guess i should go try to get some more sleep!?! going to need as much as possible!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

4WheelVFR said:


> ROFLMAO!! I'll be having burritos for breakfast Saturday morning, so flatulence may be unavoidable.


At least im not by myself.:r Hey the smoke will kill the smell i hope


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ill b on the road with chip smoking and drinking coffee:tu hopping not to pass 2much gassss


wanna trade? I'd rather drive with Chip for 8 hours then work


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> wanna trade? I'd rather drive with Chip for 8 hours then work


Im at work now typing a Search Warrant for a Murder suspect. Were head out in a min to look for him and bang a few doors. Im pissed cause i dont get off until 4a and chip will be at my house at 8a. Oh well im use to not getting any sleep.


----------



## tchariya

I'm going ape sh*t looking for the meet times and ANYTHING on the MMH!!!
Can anyone please email me the Friday/Saturday/Sunday official pre-herf/HERF/post-herf info????!?!

I'm just can't sort through any more of these thousands of posts!!!!

I'm here and its only Thursday!


----------



## replicant_argent

Don't be a girl. It's less than 2000 posts. And at least 8 of them are funny.


----------



## The Professor

hollywood said:


> 10 hours baby!! then on the road to pick up the Professor and head up the road!! whoo hooo!!
> 
> guess i should go try to get some more sleep!?! going to need as much as possible!!


yeah, buddy!!!!! :ss :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

replicant_argent said:


> Don't be a girl. It's less than 2000 posts. And at least 8 of them are funny.


four of them r mine


----------



## Bobb

Well, I just finished packing and it's off to bed, wake early, eat a quick bite, drive 5+ hours, and smoke cigars with some great BOTL/SOTL  

See you guys in less than 24 hours!!!!


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I'll be leaving Sat. Morning. Hopefully I'll be up there around 12 or 1 for the Post-preherf herf.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

4WheelVFR said:


> I'll be leaving Sat. Morning. Hopefully I'll be up there around 12 or 1 for the Post-preherf herf.


ill b good and drunk by then


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ill b good and drunk by then


Good, then you can focus on getting me smashed when I get there.

I don't really plan on getting drunk. I can have a good time without getting absolutely trashed. At 27 yrs old, I've only been drunk once in my life. I usually cut myself off before I get too far.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

4WheelVFR said:


> Good, then you can focus on getting me smashed when I get there.
> 
> I don't really plan on getting drunk. I can have a good time without getting absolutely trashed. At 27 yrs old, I've only been drunk once in my life. I usually cut myself off before I get too far.


ok I'm not hanging out with u now lol


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok I'm not hanging out with u now lol


ROFL! Does that mean I get to smoke the other LFD now?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

4WheelVFR said:


> ROFL! Does that mean I get to smoke the other LFD now?


aww man u my know u my right hand man lol hommiieess for life


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> aww man u my know u my right hand man lol hommiieess for life


Right on! This thing is gonna be awsome. Isn't Tom already getting started?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

4WheelVFR said:


> Right on! This thing is gonna be awsome. Isn't Tom already getting started?


tom is mannnn


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> tom is mannnn


While we type, he's out smokin' and livin' it up. That's alright, I'll be there shortly!:w


----------



## The Professor

Why am I still up? I hope hollywood doesn't mind if I sleep in the car. :r 

Can't wait to herf!!! :ss


----------



## hollywood

The Professor said:


> Why am I still up? I hope hollywood doesn't mind if I sleep in the car. :r
> 
> Can't wait to herf!!! :ss


i don't mind brother!! as long as you don't mind me sleeping, too!!:r


----------



## snkbyt

up having coffee............packed and ready for the airport, flight leaving the sunshine state at 0600 but don't arrive till 1100 (stuck 2 hrs in Atlanta). Looking forward to meeting y'all. C ya soon


----------



## DETROITPHA357

snkbyt said:


> up having coffee............packed and ready for the airport, flight leaving the sunshine state at 0600 but don't arrive till 1100 (stuck 2 hrs in Atlanta). Looking forward to meeting y'all. C ya soon


Its 4:30am just got off work, had a F$#ked up end of the nite, can't wait2wake-up n 2hrs & get ready2hit the road. Cyall soon. I need2sleep this off ):


----------



## DonWeb

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Its 4:30am just got off work, had a F$#ked up end of the nite, can't wait2wake-up n 2hrs & get ready2hit the road. Cyall soon. I need2sleep this off ):


translation: i don't really have anything to say, but i'm a postwhore. somebody help me, before someone gets hurt... please.


----------



## txdyna65

DonWeb said:


> translation: i don't really have anything to say, but i'm a postwhore. somebody help me, before someone gets hurt... please.


:r now that is funny Tony......and probably very true


----------



## Beagle Boy

DonWeb said:


> translation: i don't really have anything to say, but i'm a postwhore. somebody help me, before someone gets hurt... please.


didn't he say something about trying to move up the list on # of posts in this thread?


----------



## The Professor

hollywood will be here in just a few short hours ... then it's off to chicago!!!

:ss


----------



## RPB67

See you tomm morning Darrel.

You guys all have fun tonight. :ss


----------



## Twill413

This is it boys. Wakeups over for most, and today is the day that they come from across this great nation and descend upon the town of Rosemont, IL. I hope someone remembered to order the big rig full of bananas. My lungs may never be the same. :ss :tu :al


----------



## Tristan

Good morning gents and ladies; Officially back from the Bahamas and ready to herf! We're going to see the Arcade Fire in concert tonight and then I'll probably be up for one or two cigars tonight. See you guys then!


----------



## ky toker

Guys, sorry to say I have to cancel. Last week I picked up some type of virus which the doc said was something that was going around and that it tends to linger. Well, this week it hit me hard and started working towards pneumonia and has kept me out of work all week. Today I am better than I was but I'm not going to be in any condition to come out and play.

This is going to be a monster herf with a lot of people I wanted to meet, so I can honestly say this really sucks that I'm going to have to miss it. I'll keep an eye open on herfs coming up and try to make it out to another one.

Everyone have fun, smoke some good cigars and let the drinks flow.

>let the ribbing begin< :hn


----------



## Tristan

Man, that blows! I hope you a swift recovery! I'm sure after this is all said and done planning for the next one will begin.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> translation: i don't really have anything to say, but i'm a postwhore. somebody help me, before someone gets hurt... please.


&2think I look up2this guy:fu Man1more day of this sh!t and somebody would have gotten hurt 4real. Im cool now im on the road. Me Chip & Mo (sounds like a movie title)



txdyna65 said:


> :r now that is funny Tony......and probably very true


Not funny and so not true Remember u have a stalker:gn



ky toker said:


> Guys, sorry to say I have to cancel. Last week I picked up some type of virus which the doc said was something that was going around and that it tends to linger. Well, this week it hit me hard and started working towards pneumonia and has kept me out of work all week. Today I am better than I was but I'm not going to be in any condition to come out and play.
> 
> This is going to be a monster herf with a lot of people I wanted to meet, so I can honestly say this really sucks that I'm going to have to miss it. I'll keep an eye open on herfs coming up and try to make it out to another one.
> 
> Everyone have fun, smoke some good cigars and let the drinks flow.
> 
> >let the ribbing begin< :hn


Take care of yourself.


----------



## Twill413

Tristan said:


> Good morning gents and ladies; Officially back from the Bahamas and ready to herf! We're going to see the Arcade Fire in concert tonight and then I'll probably be up for one or two cigars tonight. See you guys then!


Travel safe buddy. Do you still smoke the IT Fire?


----------



## backwoods

ky toker said:


> Guys, sorry to say I have to cancel.


Dammit man! I was this close to finally meeting ya:hn . ya better rest up and get better so at the next megaherf you can do it up double duty:ss :ss

gonna miss ya man.....take it easy


----------



## JPH

Morning brotha's and sista's.....I won't be leaving until tomorrow morning early....Cleveland festivity's tonight!!

See ya'll tomorrow @ whenever the "gates" open.... I'll be there

I'll be wearing a pink thong with fishnet stockings ...

Awwwwwwwwwwwww yeah :tu


----------



## ky toker

backwoods said:


> Dammit man!


I'm going to watch for your herfs. The wife is kind of bummed about not going out of town so she'll be up to doing something soon.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

JPH said:


> I'll be wearing a pink thong with fishnet stockings ...
> 
> Awwwwwwwwwwwww yeah :tu


Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............nevermind.


----------



## JPH

SaltyMcGee said:


> Ummmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm..............nevermind. :confused


C'MON man, get off the internet and come to Cleve Land.......... Lets do this!


----------



## Sean9689

Headed out in about 15 mintues. See you all in a bit!


----------



## DonWeb

DonWeb said:


> ... somebody help me, before someone gets hurt... please.





DETROITPHA357 said:


> :fu Man... sh!t somebody's gitten hurt 4real. Im a stalker on the road.


First let me publicly apologize. I misunderstood your level of sensitivity. 5000 posts does not make you a postwhore. I'm certain that many of those posts were chock full of content.

and i understand that you're even hosting your own boxpass - good onya. i'm sure you're a really great guy - and i feel terrible for calling you a ho (of any kind).

perhaps it's best if i just have a quick smoke, and then leave town.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
HERF ON !!!!!!

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
ok, folks... i'm sure Detroit won't read this far

.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
so don't tell him that he's my hero.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> First let me publicly apologize. I misunderstood your level of sensitivity. 5000 posts does not make you a postwhore. I'm certain that many of those posts were chock full of content.
> 
> and i understand that you're even hosting your own boxpass - good onya. i'm sure you're a really great guy - and i feel terrible for calling you a ho (of any kind).
> 
> perhaps it's best if i just have a quick smoke, and then leave town.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> HERF ON !!!!!!.
> ok, folks... i'm sure Detroit won't read this far
> 
> so don't tell him that he's my hero.


:r Man I cant wait to shake your hand ( i hope im bigger then him:bx) 4posting that im going to steal 1of of your cigars & puff it when your not looking:tg


----------



## JPH

I can't wait to pass these out....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> I can't wait to pass these out....


Put me in line for 1ofthose Pleaseeee


----------



## Cochise

JPH said:


> I can't wait to pass these out....


Show off....

I guess I have to keep up with the Joneses and bring something that good too


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*No more wake ups people, its finally here.* Me-Chip-& Mo, R on the road headed W/B to chi-townnn... 3more hrs and where there. Cyall N A Few...


----------



## Brandon

I'll probably be leaving from the plant here in Minnesota around noon. I'm not sure if I'll drop by tonight, after the 6 hour drive. Although, I usually sit in traffic for over an hour just getting from O'hare to the apartment downtown. Maybe I can stop by for a smoke and just wait out the Friday traffic until later in the evening.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm ready! Car picks me up at 4, due in to O'Hare at 9. Can't friggin' wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ss :tu


----------



## Da Klugs

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm ready! Car picks me up at 4, due in to O'Hare at 9. Can't friggin' wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ss :tu


Looking forward to finally meeting the most out of control bomber is CS history. MIght have to bring a lil smack down for ya.


----------



## pnoon

carbonbased_al said:


> I'm ready! Car picks me up at 4, due in to O'Hare at 9. Can't friggin' wait!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :ss :tu


Try and stay awake for this one, Joe.


----------



## joed

Da Klugs said:


> Looking forward to finally meeting the most out of control bomber is CS history. MIght have to bring a lil smack down for ya.


Vintage Cremosa's!! :tu


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I've got my herf 'gars all packed up and ready to go. My humble little travel jar'idor is packed full.


----------



## kenstogie

I am here and giving out a live feed now. If ya here the audio let me know w/ a pm THanks!!


----------



## JPH

kenstogie said:


> I am here and giving out a live feed now. If ya here the audio let me know w/ a pm THanks!!


got it on... no audio...but i dont think your talking....

EDIT... HAAH... lips moving...no audio.... LOL..


----------



## rumballs

someone who's keeping track of all 1900 posts want to repost the basic details? I don't even know what time to show up tomorrow!

:r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Im now smoking a La Aurora 
Chip is smoking some marlboro's 
Mo is High from his 1st cigar (wimp) 

Were 1hr out, 
Just talked to Alex he's at Shoeless with 4other cs members already.

It's almost time baby....


----------



## joed

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Im now smoking a La Aurora
> Chip is smoking some marlboro's
> Mo is High from his 1st cigar (wimp)
> 
> Were 1hr out,
> Just talked to Alex he's at Shoeless with 4other cs members already.
> 
> It's almost time baby....


I'm at the office - I just finished a two hour BS video conference with Corporate and have another 2 hour meeting - which will be worse - with our staff.

I am spending the time inbetween cursing my mother and father for not managing to have me born independantly wealthy!

But come tomorrow - everything will be alright!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

joed said:


> I'm at the office - I just finished a two hour BS video conference with Corporate and have another 2 hour meeting - which will be worse - with our staff.
> 
> I am spending the time inbetween cursing my mother and father for not managing to have me born independantly wealthy!
> 
> But come tomorrow - everything will be alright!


Chip said:r & he'll C U tomorrow..

Correction were about 35mins out.:tu

Oh dang I forgot my cigars at home, were going to have to turn around and go back Cyall tomorrow.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok Chip just missed the exit and he's now cursing at passer byers:r Ok, he just lit up another cig:ss Im now quite because I dont want him to put me out of the car Mo is on his other laptop and havent talked to me or chip the entie ride here.:fu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok were back on track now:tu and Chip is starting to get happy 
For some reason Chip seems 2think PDS is going to start charging me a membership fee for posting so much 
PS: Were going to a swinger party tonight:mn


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Correction were about 35mins out.:tu


 im 23 HOURS out.....:tg

smoke up a good one for me tonight:ss


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok were back on track now:tu and Chip is starting to get happy
> For some reason Chip seems 2think PDS is going to start charging me a membership fee for posting so much
> PS: Were going to a swinger party tonight


:bl :w :mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

*CHIP SAID PLEASE OPEN ALL DOORS AND SHOW HIM TO THE BATHROOMSSSS. HE'S SERIOUS LOL*:BS :r


----------



## Beagle Boy

mmblz said:


> someone who's keeping track of all 1900 posts want to repost the basic details? I don't even know what time to show up tomorrow!
> 
> :r


Official HERF start on Sat. is still 4pm


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> *CHIP SAID PLEASE OPEN ALL DOORS AND SHOW HIM TO THE BATHROOMSSSS. HE'S SERIOUS LOL*:BS :r


ok were here now so no more posting for me until we leave (yeah right)


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok were here now so no more posting for me until we leave (yeah right)


I'm watching the exciting live feed in Franks room... waiting for Chip to dash in to use the pisser........Where are you's at?


----------



## backwoods

Beagle Boy said:


> Official HERF start on Sat. is still 4pm


Ill be there starting around 12-1pm:ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> I'm watching the exciting live feed in Franks room... waiting for Chip to dash in to use the pisser........Where are you's at?


chip; is n the bathroom and were n he parking lot walking to joes what rom r u n


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> chip; is n the bathroom and were n he parking lot walking to joes what rom r u n


I'm in Cleveland watching from the web can....watching Franks room but am about to take off


----------



## RPB67

backwoods said:


> Ill be there starting around 12-1pm:ss


I will be with you as well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

what room is someone n


----------



## 4WheelVFR

JPH said:


> I'm watching the exciting live feed in Franks room... waiting for Chip to dash in to use the pisser........Where are you's at?


GO CUBS!!


----------



## joed

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS: Were going to a swinger party tonight:mn


You and Chip? That doesn't sound right


----------



## backwoods

joed said:


> You and Chip? That doesn't sound right


must be a Michigan thing....we wouldnt understand :r :r :tg


----------



## 12stones

backwoods said:


> must be a Michigan thing....we wouldnt understand :r :r :tg


It does get cold in Michigan...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Why are we watching baseball


----------



## mitro

DriftyGypsy said:


> Why are we watching baseball


 Good question... I can watch that on TV 

PS: Go SOX


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok I'm not hanging out with u now lol


:r :tpd:


----------



## IHT

DAMNIT!!! :c 

they keep putting "interviews" on my plate today at work. i've already filmed two, dubbed 'em to DVD, and "big bossman" just asked for another here at 3:30pm. 

so, whenever i get done with that requirement, then dubbing it to DVD, then handing it over to our Public Affairs guys, i'll try to be on the road (probably 4:30-ish), which isn't when i was wanting to/planning on driving north into chicago. 

i may only be there for a couple hours tonight, and looks like i won't be able to make it tomorrow night.

ugh, i just remember that i still need to print off directions on how to get there (and get change for the toll roads). i'll be dirty stinky and sweaty... can't wait.


----------



## BigVito

JPH said:


> I'm watching the exciting live feed in Franks room... waiting for Chip to dash in to use the pisser........Where are you's at?


link?


----------



## smokin' machinist

I hope all of you have a GREAT weekend! Smoke lots of cigars! :ss


----------



## BigVito

anyone from Wi still here and going and coming back tonight?


----------



## backwoods

IHT said:


> i may only be there for a couple hours tonight, and looks like i won't be able to make it tomorrow night.


you


gotta


make



it


tomorrow



for the HERF


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> you
> 
> 
> gotta
> 
> 
> make
> 
> 
> 
> it
> 
> 
> tomorrow
> 
> for the HERF


:tpd:


----------



## Spagg

ky toker said:


> Guys, sorry to say I have to cancel. Last week I picked up some type of virus which the doc said was something that was going around and that it tends to linger. Well, this week it hit me hard and started working towards pneumonia and has kept me out of work all week. Today I am better than I was but I'm not going to be in any condition to come out and play.
> 
> This is going to be a monster herf with a lot of people I wanted to meet, so I can honestly say this really sucks that I'm going to have to miss it. I'll keep an eye open on herfs coming up and try to make it out to another one.
> 
> Everyone have fun, smoke some good cigars and let the drinks flow.
> 
> >let the ribbing begin< :hn


What a wimp!!! Are you seriously going to miss the MEGA herf because of a little pneumonia??? I was looking forward to FINALLY getting to herf with you Ken!!

Just kidding bro:r . Hey man...you take it easy and get better soon. We'll hook up for a cigar soon.

Get well quick brother!


----------



## DonJefe

:al


Spagg said:


> What a wimp!!! Are you seriously going to miss the MEGA herf because of a little pneumonia??? I was looking forward to FINALLY getting to herf with you Ken!!
> 
> Just kidding bro:r . Hey man...you take it easy and get better soon. We'll hook up for a cigar soon.
> 
> Get well quick brother!


Don't worry Ken, we'll eat you share of the food!!


----------



## IHT

looks like i can't make it tonight...
just finished the interview, now dubbing, but they're having a meeting in my area for an hour or more...


----------



## Jbailey

Was there anything going on before 4:00 tomorrow. I was wondering if anyone was planning on getting down to shoeless joes earlier.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I plan on being there around noon or 1.


----------



## backwoods

yes:ss


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds good!


----------



## RPB67

backwoods said:


> yes:ss


Yes again ........:ss :tu :ss


----------



## backwoods

RPB67 said:


> Yes again ........:ss :tu :ss


are you following me:ss

(note to self...find Richard and buy him a drink:al )


----------



## earnold25

you guys have fun! I'm off to Costa Rica til memorial day in 12 hours.


----------



## pnoon

Hey everybody!!!!

Smile real big!


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> are you following me:ss
> 
> (note to self...find Richard and buy him a drink:al )


You are planning to stay the night


----------



## jmcrawf1

Ah you bastages have fun!!! Im gonna have to fly up next time.


----------



## kenstogie

Is there any audio now??


----------



## pnoon

kenstogie said:


> Is there any audio now??


No.


----------



## mitro

kenstogie said:


> Is there any audio now??


nope

damn the timing.


----------



## kenstogie

I am looking for a good spot for the laptop but getting caught up having fun and I don't know if I am gonna get the audio working, sorry. But we are having fun! Feels like I've known these guy and gals for years. Very cool.


----------



## kenstogie

How about now, it's hard to check to see if its working with out another comp to see with but anything????


----------



## smokehouse

Nope not working


----------



## jmcrawf1

kenstogie said:


> Is there any audio now??


all i got is no audio and a commercial of sorts.


----------



## smokehouse

which one you working on the top one, professors or franks?


----------



## stashu

Just got home from work, who's there right now?


----------



## kenstogie

about 40 folks


----------



## BigVito

:hn should be 41


----------



## mitro

Here I sit watching the pre-herf when I'm only about a half hour away. Unfortunately my wife had to work tonight so I get to watch my daughter (who's asleep now so daddy can watch the herf). LOL

I"ll be there bright and early tomorrow though... pace yourselves guys (and gals)!


----------



## Bigwaved

I see live people...


----------



## 4WheelVFR

This is just painful watching everyone herf while I sit here at home..... Oh well, at least I'll be there tomorrow.


----------



## mitro

4WheelVFR said:


> This is just painful watching everyone herf while I sit here at home..... Oh well, at least I'll be there tomorrow.


We just have to Herf twice as hard tomorrow... :ss:ss


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> This is just painful watching everyone herf while I sit here at home..... Oh well, at least I'll be there tomorrow.


Makes wish I took a day of vacation and went early


----------



## 4WheelVFR

mitro said:


> We just have to Herf twice as hard tomorrow... :ss:ss


Right on!:mn :al :w


----------



## DETROITPHA357

man yall better be glad yall r not here this pre-herf sucks


----------



## 4WheelVFR

DETROITPHA357 said:


> man yall better be glad yall r not here this pre-herf sucks


Bastage!!:c :gn JK of course. Herf it up bro.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> man yall better be glad yall r not here this pre-herf sucks


PS: So far I've smoked 10cigars today & I'm not done yet  Catch up Tom...


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> man yall better be glad yall r not here this pre-herf sucks


are you wearing a pink polo?


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> PS: So far I've smoked 10cigars today & I'm not done yet  Catch up Tom...


HA! I smoked 2


----------



## Da Klugs

Fun first day.

Time for beddie.


----------



## drevim

Hope all you all are having a great time. Some peoples cells will be ringing tomorrow, if I can't be there, I hope to at least hear what a great time you are having!!! Enjoy!!!


----------



## King James

made it to florida alright. 85 and sunny today. Hope you fellas recover from last night and I'll give ya a ring later on


----------



## Bigwaved

How are all you MMBers doing?


----------



## DriftyGypsy

Bigwaved said:


> How are all you MMBers doing?


I don't think they are up yet... after all it's only around 9 in Chi Town


----------



## Bigwaved

DriftyGypsy said:


> I don't think they are up yet... after all it's only around 9 in Chi Town


What a precious waste of herf time...


----------



## kenstogie

SOme of us are up, had a great pre-herf. Smoked maybe 5 cigars and 4 or five beers, the manager bought a couple of us gorillas some shots. Yagermeister (spell??) Kind of hard to imagine that tonights will be even bigger. Fantastic, just fantastic.


----------



## Habanolover

Bigwaved said:


> What a precious waste of herf time...


:tpd: :r If I did not know any better I would think they were a bunch of Herf rookies.


----------



## Bigwaved

Whew! I you need a bugle.


----------



## n3uka

Da Klugs said:


> *Today, 04: 24 AM*
> 
> Fun first day.
> 
> Time for beddie.


Not up yet, what lightweights :r


----------



## kenstogie

Audio is working at least it was for dear old momma so if it's not working for you check your settings.  CU at 4


----------



## Habanolover

Audio is working here.:tu


----------



## Beagle Boy

n3uka said:


> Not up yet, what lightweights :r


Whose not up? where's the coffee IV?


----------



## floydp

We're up yens bastages, Chip is in the restaurant having coffee while I sit here waiting for Anita to do her hair. Breakfest and then more cigars. Hell yeah. Its HERF DAY kiddies!!


----------



## backwoods

I hope you guys saved some luvin for us 'one day herfers':ss 


1PM cant come soon enough


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Yall stop talking so loud, some of us r still trying2 some rest. dangggg


----------



## Pablo

Notes for Paul:

- Key to pre-herf is "pacing yourself". 10 cigars and way to much beer equals head pain. (Damn Fat Tires come in huge bottles.)

- The taste of cigars 5 - 10 will never be known.

- Pack tylenol.

- Don't even pack your running shoes, if you think for a second you are going to run, you're kidding yourself.

- 2am comes quick. 9am comes quicker.


----------



## Habanolover

pds said:


> Notes for Paul:
> 
> - Key to pre-herf is "pacing yourself". 10 cigars and way to much beer equals head pain. (Damn Fat Tires come in huge bottles.)
> 
> - The taste of cigars 5 - 10 will never be known.
> 
> - Pack tylenol.
> 
> - Don't even pack your running shoes, if you think for a second you are going to run, you're kidding yourself.
> 
> - 2am comes quick. 9am comes quicker.


:r :r I take it you had fun Paul?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

pds said:


> Notes for Paul:
> 
> - Key to pre-herf is "pacing yourself". 10 cigars and way to much beer equals head pain. (Damn Fat Tires come in huge bottles.)
> 
> - The taste of cigars 5 - 10 will never be known.
> 
> - Pack tylenol.
> 
> - Don't even pack your running shoes, if you think for a second you are going to run, you're kidding yourself.
> 
> - 2am comes quick. 9am comes quicker.


your about right on the taste thing, because after the 6-7th cigar it was down hill from there. Lucky I don't have a headache. Were being lazy this morning cause we really need the rest. About2get some breakfast then go swimming, its a very nice pool were I am. guess ill cyall later 2day & I'm only smoking 3-4cigars no matter how much yall try2make me smoke


----------



## backwoods

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Yall stop talking so loud, some of us r still trying2 some rest. dangggg


IM LEAVING IN A FEW MINUTES....I HAVE TO STOP AND GET MY STARBUCKS FIX AND I WILL BE THERE!


----------



## Pablo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm only smoking 3-4cigars no matter how much yall try2make me smoke


Your going to need to sell that bag o' goods a bit harder...I ain't buying it for a second. :ss

Laying back this morning as well...will need it tonight.


----------



## rumballs

icehog3 said:


> *Main Herf:​ *​*Shoeless Joe's Sports Bar
> 10290 W. Higgins Road Rosemont, IL 60018
> Saturday May 19th, 4:00 PM​*


finally found the freaking start time!
hope to see you all right around 4 (will people be there earlier?)


----------



## backwoods

mmblz said:


> finally found the freaking start time!
> hope to see you all right around 4 (will people be there earlier?)


ya ill be there at 1pm:ss


----------



## j6ppc

Looks like you guys had fun yesterday - enjoy the HERF!


----------



## tech-ninja

mmblz said:


> finally found the freaking start time!
> hope to see you all right around 4 (will people be there earlier?)


I'm already here!!! 

Pre-herf was great! Tonight we'll have most of the bar blocked off for us, so should be even better.


----------



## dayplanner

I'm up. Last night was awesome! Had a ton of fun. I'm off now to go track down and convince some peoples to get some breakfast


----------



## tchariya

DETROITPHA357 said:


> your about right on the taste thing, because after the 6-7th cigar it was down hill from there. Lucky I don't have a headache. Were being lazy this morning cause we really need the rest. About2get some breakfast then go swimming, its a very nice pool were I am. guess ill cyall later 2day & I'm only smoking 3-4cigars no matter how much yall try2make me smoke


hehehe is that 3-4 cigars meaning you plan to cut them in half to make 6-8  :r


----------



## Bobb

I've been up for a while. Just found internet (thanks Stewart)

Pre-herf was a blast. TO MANY CIGARS!!! My tongue feels like a piece of shoe leather. I can't wait to do it again today at 4!!...Not it's off to find some food


----------



## mitro

real quick question... any idea where everyone is going to be @ 1:30? Joes I assume


----------



## omowasu

En route, departing for Shoeless Joes at 3:00 - have been out of town for a while but looking forward to a few hours o' herfin!


----------



## floydp

Heading to Joe's mannnn, see yens there!


----------



## snrscnr2003

Wish I could have been there with all you fellow CS ers maybe next time


----------



## Bruce

Just a note to all attendees:

PAY YOUR BAR TABS!!!!!

Tom got stuck with a $70 buck hamburger yesterday. He worked hard to put this herf on, but that doesn't mean he is paying for it also.

Sorry to have to bring this up, but this behaviour is not in the spirit of this herf.


----------



## rumballs

Bruce said:


> Just a note to all attendees:
> 
> PAY YOUR BAR TABS!!!!!
> 
> Tom got stuck with a $70 buck hamburger yesterday. He worked hard to put this herf on, but that doesn't mean he is paying for it also.
> 
> Sorry to have to bring this up, but this behaviour is not in the spirit of this herf.


Damn Tom, what did you get, a Kobe burger with Caviar on top?

Seriously though, what Bruce said. Sucks enough getting stuck making up the difference when you're out with a few friends, to say nothing of 70 people...

Leaving in a few!


----------



## kenstogie

The live chat room for the Herf
http://www.ustream.tv/channel/clubstogie-mega-herf


----------



## IHT

attempting to skate out of work early (ie: right fuggin now) so i can drive the 3 hours round trip for two hours of schmoozing.
after last night, i'm not staying til midnight... i had to pull over at a rest stop and sleep til 2am in the car, i couldn't stay awake.

but i GOTTA get out there to meet some guys who weren't there last night.



Bruce said:


> Just a note to all attendees:
> 
> PAY YOUR BAR TABS!!!!!
> 
> Tom got stuck with a $70 buck hamburger yesterday. He worked hard to put this herf on, but that doesn't mean he is paying for it also.
> 
> Sorry to have to bring this up, but this behaviour is not in the spirit of this herf.


i, too, paid for someones "miller lites" along with my $2 endless supply of sprites. it wasn't $70 worth, so i chalk mine up to the "spirit of giving". <--- imagine that for someone with the "scary avatar"?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruce said:


> Just a note to all attendees:
> 
> PAY YOUR BAR TABS!!!!!
> 
> Tom got stuck with a $70 buck hamburger yesterday. He worked hard to put this herf on, but that doesn't mean he is paying for it also.
> 
> Sorry to have to bring this up, but this behaviour is not in the spirit of this herf.


Tom yelled out PAY 4YOUR DRINKS AS U GO. Right after we paid the 1st tab. its 2many of us here 4that 2rest on 1person. lets keep this on the level & pay our tabs.

Ps: Can someone pay my food tab tonite?


----------



## smokehouse

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Tom yelled out PAY 4YOUR DRINKS AS U GO. Right after we paid the 1st tab. its 2many of us here 4that 2rest on 1person. lets keep this on the level & pay our tabs.
> 
> Ps: Can someone pay my food tab tonite?


I got your food tab. Send me the bill


----------



## DETROITPHA357

smokehouse said:


> I got your food tab. Send me the bill


Thxs smokehouse  your a good man ..

Oh well I'm up now after hrs of sleep which i've haven't gotten n a long time. Headed to the herf as tom done told me over 50people r there already (hope I can get a plate) my # just went down to 2-3cigars 4today (mind control) cyall soon.


----------



## Bigwaved

Dagnabbit, the web feed is killin' me...:c


----------



## stig

Bigwaved said:


> Dagnabbit, the web feed is killin' me...:c


Where is the link to the web feed, I can't find it?


----------



## snrscnr2003

Man i wish I was there hope you all are enjoying the great Cigars being past around


----------



## Bigwaved

stig said:


> Where is the link to the web feed, I can't find it?


Clickity click


----------



## stig

I am jealous that I couldn't be there. Right now I am just looking at a bunch of guys sitting at a table though and not sure what's happening.


----------



## Bigwaved

stig said:


> I am jealous that I couldn't be there. Right now I am just looking at a bunch of guys sitting at a table though and not sure what's happening.


smoke, talk, drink, smoke talk, eat, repeat...


----------



## j6ppc

Pretty sure dude on the left in the feed is Tom, been hogging the cam for a while now.


----------



## smokin' machinist

I was watching around 7:45, could've sworn I was hearing trishield laughing. Looks as if they are having a grand time.


----------



## Bigwaved

sigh...


----------



## j6ppc

Wow that dell laptop took a long time to boot up just now on the live feed.


----------



## King James

howdy mobsters. Day 1 in Florida down and my feet are killing me. hope your having a good time.


----------



## DownUnder LLG

Damn, I forgot this was happening... no wonder their was no bastage on Skype yesterday for the usual FNSH. I was like, where the fugg is everyone? And then the pin dropped. If I had my sh!t together I would have been in on the web feed.

Hope you guys had/having fun and may be one day I'll make it to one of these things !sigh!


----------



## The Professor

F'in insane. Smoked more cigars in two days than ever before ... not to mention the quality. The best part, of course, was the community of people that made such a great experience possible. That's all I can say for now. I'll post more later.

~d.

:tu


----------



## j6ppc

F'n cool Darrel


----------



## Da Klugs

That was fun II

Time for beddie II


----------



## floydp

The Professor said:


> F'in insane. Smoked more cigars in two days than ever before ... not to mention the quality. The best part, of course, was the community of people that made such a great experience possible. That's all I can say for now. I'll post more later.
> 
> ~d.
> 
> :tu


:tpd: I echo the sentiments by the Doc here.

It was unfarginbelievable and I'm a tired ass old man about now. We are a bit pissed though, we brought a full otter box and just about gave everyone of them away but damn't it our humi is still bleeding over yet again. What is it with yens bastages anyway?

Special, special group of people here at CS!! You know going in that it would be great but somehow its just simply better than that. In 48 years of walking(semi upright) the planet, I've never met a finer group of people. Like joed said, meeting old friends for the first time. Heading home in a few hours so goodbye Chicago. Thank you everyone for making this possible. We're blessed. Going home fat and happy.


----------



## King James

can't wait to see the pics everyone. Got to watch the web feed for a lil bit... looked like a nice place you were at. Glad everyone had a great time and some good smokes tho.


----------



## smokehouse

Looks like you all had a good time from the web cam. Can't wait to see pics too.


----------



## Bigwaved

"Like meeting old friends for the first time"...that is a great way to put it.


----------



## RenoB

Un-

freakin'-

Real

More later, but that pretty much sums things up


----------



## ToddziLLa

I hate missing herfs.


----------



## IHT

can't wait to see the pictures. might have to have it's own topic.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

had a great time with the crew got some rest and made some new friends. talked to PDS and he said I'm not going2b kicked off or charged a fee for post whoring on CS  headed to the spot to pick chip up have breakfast and were eastbound from there. enjoyed everyone's company and can't wait until we do it again so U Florids Boys better get ready cause the D is coming south.


----------



## Bigwaved

Everyone have a safe trip home.


----------



## Bigga Petey

ToddziLLa said:


> I hate missing herfs.


yup 

Calendar is always a week short every month. :hn


----------



## backwoods

Wow...last night was awesome. meeting all you gorillas and finaly getting to shake PDS's hand...awesome

Gerry....you sneaky bastage tellin me you werent gonna be there . Damn glad to meet ya in person...maybe when I get to cali we will have a little more time to actually smoke one together

IHT, thanks for comming back to the main HERF. glad to meet ur bald head

Trishield, thanks for the awesome HERF shirt...got a lot of compliments on it from da ladies

The floyds, GReat meetin you guys. You 2 are an awesome couple and CS wouldnt be the same without you guys. have a safe flight home!

Ken, thanks for doing the webcam for the other gorillas to be at our HERF..and make sure you email me a copy of that picture

Kiwi, thanks for coming all this way to HERF with us, was awesome talkin to ya. I just gotta muster up some strength to try the MARMITE

Tom, thanks again for all the work in to organizing the HERF....It came together Perfect!

The core MoBsters..great HEFin with you all again...cant wait for the next time we get together, If I have recovered by them

I got more shout outs to do...ill have to post them up later

Smoked some insane sticks last night and got to meet a ton of great people..cant wait to do it again. I gotta post some pics later



Bigwaved said:


> sigh...


Your time is coming soon...better start getting ready now!


----------



## Bigwaved

backwoods said:


> Your time is coming soon...better start getting ready now!


I am! :ss


----------



## RenoB

Heartfelt THANKS to everyone for coming out to this, you're the greatest people on earth! I think I got to talk with everyone, some more than others though.



IHT said:


> can't wait to see the pictures. might have to have it's own topic.


Hall of Fame worthy I do believe


----------



## RPB67

floydp said:


> :tpd: I echo the sentiments by the Doc here.
> 
> It was unfarginbelievable and I'm a tired ass old man about now. We are a bit pissed though, we brought a full otter box and just about gave everyone of them away but damn't it our humi is still bleeding over yet again. What is it with yens bastages anyway?
> 
> Special, special group of people here at CS!! You know going in that it would be great but somehow its just simply better than that. In 48 years of walking(semi upright) the planet, I've never met a finer group of people. Like joed said, meeting old friends for the first time. Heading home in a few hours so goodbye Chicago. Thank you everyone for making this possible. We're blessed. Going home fat and happy.


And like Chip says.... It had a good draw and didnt suck ....:r


----------



## RPB67

The Professor said:


> F'in insane. Smoked more cigars in two days than ever before ... not to mention the quality. The best part, of course, was the community of people that made such a great experience possible. That's all I can say for now. I'll post more later.
> 
> ~d.
> 
> :tu


Don't forget. They didn't suck either !!


----------



## icehog3

Gerry and I are sifting through while we try to recover...we both have lots to say, but will wait until coherance creeps in before posting oure thoughts... 

Frankenstein say hog should not close down bars three nights in a row....


----------



## Blueface

WOW!!!

Sucks to be on my work laptop right now, sneaking in some quick CS time. Company does not like us using it for this format. Would love to share with all what a blast two nights in a row were. Words can't descriibe. What a pleasure to finally meet so many CS folks, including the founding father.
Can't wait to get back home on Friday so I can access CS again and be able to relieve the experience via the posts that will be on here and be able to share my own.
Until Friday, signing off.


----------



## DonWeb

*the MMH cigar dispensing system.*


----------



## RPB67

DonWeb said:


> *the MMH cigar dispensing system.*


And Reserved as well........:r

The women of the MMH .... stealing all the guys cigars.

After Carlos took some of them in the Dodge Charger racing around Chicago .

Just so you guys know, that is Replicants wife, Trishields wife, Carlos wife and Tristans wife.


----------



## j6ppc

RPB67 said:


> After Carlos took some of them in the Dodge Charger racing around Chicago .


You guys let Carlos *drive???* I hear that is an E-Ticket ride guaranteed.


----------



## RPB67

j6ppc said:


> You guys let Carlos *drive???* I hear that is an E-Ticket ride guaranteed.


He just took off out of control that morning.......:r


----------



## Bigwaved

DonWeb said:


> *the MMH cigar dispensing system.*


I recognize Celeste. Who are the other better halves?


----------



## RPB67

Bigwaved said:


> I recognize Celeste. Who are the other better halves?


Read a few up


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Read a few up


That is typical gorilla math. Five people, four loose descriptions of who they married and no names... So, who can name them all?


----------



## RPB67

Bigwaved said:


> That is typical gorilla math. Five people, four loose descriptions of who they married and no names... So, who can name them all?


Dude, I just got home. You want name as well....:r


----------



## Bigwaved

RPB67 said:


> Dude, I just got home. You want name as well....:r


LOL. No worries, recover for a few days, then help me out.


----------



## j6ppc

One of them looks like Michelle...


----------



## RPB67

I think some of these guys are going for dinner tonight as well. 

Tom, Michelle, Carlos and a few others.


----------



## RPB67

j6ppc said:


> One of them looks like Michelle...


No thats Kennys wife.

Kiwi was dancing.


----------



## RenoB

Lowland Louie just called to say he's on his way home. He wanted to hang with the late nite crowd :r


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> No thats Kennys wife.
> 
> Kiwi was dancing.


:r

and true. 

Glad to see you made it home safe, Richard!


----------



## The Professor

RenoB said:


> Lowland Louie just called to say he's on his way home. He wanted to hang with the late nite crowd :r


Glad you made it home safely, Rob. I'm sure Louie will, too.


----------



## RPB67

The Professor said:


> :r
> 
> and true.
> 
> Glad to see you made it home safe, Richard!


Looks like you are at home as well.

Now were is that list...............you kept ......


----------



## j6ppc

What I'd like to know is which one of ya dialed me drunk last night...


----------



## RPB67

j6ppc said:


> What I'd like to know is which one of ya dialed me drunk last night...


Probably all of us.

I was busy waking Dave "Hollywood" up to get my jacket out of his room.

He was sound a sleep before his ride home. Sorry again Dave.


----------



## The Professor

RPB67 said:


> Probably all of us.
> 
> I was busy waking Dave "Hollywood" up to get my jacket out of his room.
> 
> He was sound a sleep before his ride home. Sorry again Dave.


Sound asleep may be a stretch....

How you like that Chartreuse, Dave???


----------



## j6ppc

RPB67 said:


> Probably all of us.


I'm thinking it was Gerry - 714 area code. Did not say anything but there were loud party noises to be heard.


----------



## BigVito

Had a great time last night. Smoked too many cigars to fast though. :ss 
Tom you did a great job organizing this, But I'm glad I didn't buy a burger .
Rob I'm going to send you my picture for future herfs, It was a surreal night for me THank you to everyone for a great night.


----------



## mitro

First of all I really don't know what to say about the herf except that I don't have a list of people to thank, but the odds are that if you were there you deserve to be thanked for something. :tu

I have a more pressing issue at hand however and at the end of the night we found an orphan:

If you left this poor child on accident (not that the EL Original isn't worth having as well ) I would be more than happy to promptly return it to its parent. We were also curious as to who exactly this orphan is as well.

*Thank you all so very much.*

Mike


----------



## j6ppc

mitro said:


> First of all I really don't know what to say about the herf except that I don't have a list of people to thank, but the odds are that if you were there you deserve to be thanked for something. :tu
> 
> I have a more pressing issue at hand however and at the end of the night we found an orphan:
> 
> If you left this poor child on accident (not that the EL Original isn't worth having as well ) I would be more than happy to promptly return it to its parent. We were also curious as to who exactly this orphan is as well.
> 
> *Thank you all so very much.*
> 
> Mike


Looks like a party favor from Bill (Madurofan)


----------



## The Professor

mitro said:


> I have a more pressing issue at hand however and at the end of the night we found an orphan:
> 
> .....
> 
> If you left this poor child on accident (not that the EL Original isn't worth having as well ) I would be more than happy to promptly return it to its parent. We were also curious as to who exactly this orphan is as well.
> 
> *Thank you all so very much.*
> 
> Mike


Not mine; but that's a great NC stick.  If no one claims it, enjoy it, brother! :ss


----------



## omowasu

The herf was absolutely FABULOUS!!! I havent met a greater group of folks in a LONG TIME! As I suffer through a little nicotine hangover today (7 cigars total between the herf and a party later that evening), I am thinking about the next one! 

Tom, A+++++++ on facilitating the herf, cant thank ya enough for all the work! Ill post more later once I metabolize the rest of the vitamin N.


----------



## BigVito

I smoked about dozen, that must be where the headache is from. :r


----------



## 68TriShield

Okay knuckleheads!The lovely ladies minus Mrs.DonWeb, Michelle,Kait(sean9689s other half)and MrsFloydp(who are total babes too btw) were l to r...Mrs.Replicant Argent,Mrs.Trishield,Mrs.Blueface,Mrs.Texdyna and Mrs.Tristan...


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> Okay knuckleheads!The lovely ladies minus Mrs.DonWeb, Michelle,Kait(sean9689s other half)and MrsFloydp(who are total babes too btw) were l to r...Mrs.Replicant Argent,Mrs.Trishield,Mrs.Blueface,Mrs.Texdyna and Mrs.Tristan...


Dave, I think Dave (BW) wants first names.


----------



## 68TriShield

RPB67 said:


> Dave, I think Dave (BW) wants first names.


he does'nt have security clearence...


----------



## RPB67

68TriShield said:


> he does'nt have security clearence...


True, screw it.

Its top secret info for now. :r


----------



## BigVito

isn't it Mrs?


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> isn't it Mrs?


some were Mrs, some were Ms...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> some were Mrs, some were Ms...


:ss I assumed they were all Mrs :hn


----------



## Cochise

Well, when I walked in SJ's at about 12:30 Saturday, I was handed 3 puros before I could get settled. Many of the out of towners were enjoying their pre-herf with some locals and MoB herfers. I was warmed by their friendly greeting.

I went on to smoke and chat and take in the experience of sitting and smoking with people who love cigars as much as me. Mitro was near and I asked him if there was a winner in his contest yet. To my surprise he said no so I intoduced the people at my table to him and he passed me a 5ct humi with 5 top shelf cigars. Thanks Mitro. I found myself in my first of many puff-puff passes as the night went on; thanks Trishields. I was able to participate in the smoking of some fine smokes that may never cross my lips again including a pre-embargo Por Larranaga. I saw a lot of familiar faces and many new faces as well. The herf gained momentum until the herf went into full swing at 4PM.

The food was served at 6PM and it was good and ample. As the crowd condensed to the billiards area at 12m or so, it got a little more intimate and the puff-puff pass was the theme for the rest of the night. I was on what was probably my 10th cigar or so and thinking I'll never taste anything again for days, Michelle starts handing out cap fulls of some kind of 165 proof elixer from France and my taste buds were, let's just say, awakened (she was probably trying to poision us because we talk funny).

I was the last one out the door after Tom and Michelle at 2:50am and the Herf officially ended when I threw that 85' Monte we were sharing out the window of my car at 3am.

Thanks for all the generous and freindly attendees that have made this herf the best one yet.

Michelle.....

MORE ELIXER!


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> :ss I assumed they were all Mrs :hn


Thats cool Perry,it was awsome meeting you and looking in the windows of your truck:ss

It was a fantastic time as was expected,even more so.Every handshake and hug will be remembered for a long long time.I'm humbled to have so many good friends...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Thats cool Perry,it was awsome meeting you and looking in the windows of your truck:ss
> 
> It was a fantastic time as was expected,even more so.Every handshake and hug will be remembered for a long long time.I'm humbled to have so many good friends...


This August I'll be in the eastern part of PA If you want a closer look in the truck We can meet up. :ss Or if things go right the Shack Herf.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

I just got home a few minutes ago. I went in a little early, but had a hell of a time. Got to meet some great BOTL's and SOTL's and put some faces to screen names. Can't wait for the next one!


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> he does'nt have security clearence...





RPB67 said:


> True, screw it.
> 
> Its top secret info for now. :r


:fu  :fu


----------



## BigVito

Bigwaved said:


> :fu  :fu


I was there and never told


----------



## floydp

DonWeb said:


> *the MMH cigar dispensing system.*


Imagine that, those hot babes with this ugly lot of bastages! No sweeter ladies in the world. Lot of hugs this old fart won't soon forget. Thank yens purrrdy ladies..


----------



## IBMer

I was a fantastic herf and I had a great time!! :tu 

It was very nice to see some old friends and to meet a whole bunch of new ones. :ss 

When's the next herf?


----------



## floydp

Just got in about a half hour or so ago. Man I'm glad my step daughter drove us back from Dulles. Just sat down and lit another dang cigar up. 

First off I wanna thank Tony(Donweb) and his lovely wife Amy for hauling our sorry carcass's to MW airport this morning. You two are a class act.

And Tom and his, well Freddie, for picking us up friday from MW and bringing us to the hotel where until saturday night we never stepped out for air. We happened to notice after one of our trips to the room for camera, laptop or whatever that we hadn't stepped outside at all till about 7 or so saturday night. SJ's the hotel and the other restaurant were all under one roof. How kewl is that? Tom my friend, damn don't even know what to say to yens. Brother Freddie, you are a rock star of a person man, will always be a star in our hearts bro.

Paul we finally got to meet you brother, whoops I mean fearless leader. We can sure see how this place came to be what it is today. And all I got is thank you sir.

I got to meet Chip the pw:r And boy is it and honor to call this man a friend. Brother you made my damn face hurt from laughing ya fargin comedian. 

The Joes from jersey man, these two guys are madmen and class acts. Are you two related? Throwing those old ass moldy cigars around like candy. 

Puff Puff passing in Dave's(hollywood, you know how we feel about you brother) room Saturday morning with Tristan(he bailed us out with batteries for our camera, thank you brother), Doc(honor hanging with you brother), Richard(you'll never meet a nicer man), Chip and Alex, BTW Alex almost smiled once:r almost, thanks Alex(snkbyt) for the recipes for that awesome sauce of his and great conversation about a bunch of different chit. 

Doug(Dux, aka sexy cooler) and Stewart(techninja) of which we broke bread with on friday night next door, Thanks to both you young fellers for hanging around with us old folks making sure we got out geritol on time. Class fellers all the way.

Carlos(Blueface) and the purrdiest 46 year old cuban I ever saw he calls wifey. You two are one of a kind, so happy to meet yens and laugh and fargin laugh. You folks on the board got meet these two, no words to do them justice. I know aged to perfection. Thanks you two.

Booker and Maurice that road down from Detroit with Chip, you two gave us lessens on cameras, treo's just to mention a few and just fantastic gentlemen to be around, thank you both for comming. Maurice brother you can flat out dance. Book's the fastest fingers on a damn treo I ever saw.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

I've been sitting here for the last 30 minutes or so just trying to find ways to describe all the warm fuzzy feelings you have after meeting and revisiting all the great people from this wonderful family and I just can't, for the life of me, come up with any.

WOW!!! What a wonderful time we had and I just want to say thank you for all that were involved in setting up this fantastic event. Thank you Paul for the little seed that you planted which made all this possible. 

Everyone there were just the nicest, most generous bunch of people I've ever had the honor of spending a couple of days with. 

I don't know about anyone else but my cheeks hurt more from smiling and laughing than my tongue does from all the smoking. And we smoked ALOT!!! 

I have too many things to say about everyone there!! All believe it or not, it's all nice!! 

Paul.. a special thank you for planting the seed that has made all this possible. I know it's taken everyone to make this site the great family that it is but you started the ball rolling and for that, we'll be forever in your debt. You couldn't hand pick a better bunch of people. 

We'll start posting pics tomorrow. 

Thank you everyone for such a wonderful weekend.


----------



## RPB67

That Davidoff Chip had ..................well.............its gotta good draw !! :r


----------



## floydp

Dave and Celeste, what can ya say? GREAT, GREAT, GREAT. Wonderful couple, what an example of a great marriage. Should be poster children. Thank you. 

Dave(fluffmeister) kept popping in to hand me something saying try this, damned old moldy stuff to boot, thank you sir. 

Scott(spagg) and his beautiful bride Julie, beautiful couple, Scott man thanks for humoring and old fart with info on music and tidbits about his band that we're dying to see perform and will for sure. Always a pleasure my friend. 

kiwi, girly your something. Boy were we happy she could make the trip. Kkkkk Ken yens is a lucky man. Wonderful lady. Thank you for comming out in your pj's to say G-day this morning. She's so kewl. 

Kenny and his lovely wife Gracie, thanks for being so much fun to hang around with and smoke some fineazz cigars. Awesome people. You two are a blast. 

So many more to give kudos to for making this a bench mark event and when the fog clears of nicotene I will. Slept almost 8 hours in two days and the lights are getting dim so I best get some shut eye.


----------



## replicant_argent

WOW, ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!

More to come later, but that was a great time.


----------



## floydp

replicant_argent said:


> WOW, ALL I CAN SAY IS WOW!!​
> More to come later, but that was a great time.


Hell Pete yens jogged my memory. Nice meeting you and Beth( I hope thats right) if not forgive an old man. You guys are awesome.

Ken(kenstogie) thanks so much for the webcam idea. Our kids were home laughing about us leaving the cam on in our room while we were at SJ's. Laughing when Anita's cell kept ringing. Great meeting you brother.


----------



## icehog3

F#@* ME!!!!

What an unbelievable time....spending a few days with some old friends I had met many times, and some old friends I had never met, and some new friends as well.

First, let me thank the MoB Crew for everything....they were as big part of the success of this event as anyone, and they deserve to be recognized, for organization, shirts, and my anti-itch man panties. 

Thank you all who boarded a plane or loaded your gas tank full of $4 a gallon petro to be a part of this. To have 70 people come from across the country and around the world to be a part of this speak volumes for the kind of people who inhabit this Jungle we call home.

From CS' founding fathers to some of the Jungle's newest Gorillas, I couldn't think of a group I would rather spend a glorious weekend together with.

So many great people doing so many great things, it was just the ultimate confirmation of what kind of people this community holds. 

To write individual thank yous would be 70 pages from me, as I have something to thank each and every one of you for. As the days pass and I punch out RG to the attendees, I will try to do my thank yous individually. 

My smile will not go away for many many days....and that is the ultimate goft you all have given me .....Thank you all.


----------



## DonJefe

Just got back to Louisville. How lucky for me that there is a huge outlet mall on the way home! 

Had a great time seeing old friends and meeting a lot of gorillas for the first time. When's the next herf?!


----------



## snkbyt

made it home safe.....had a great time...enjoyed the shit out of it............met alot of great BOTL/SOTL...will post later tomorrow, I have a lot of reading to do first...............thanks all


----------



## icehog3

DonJefe said:


> Just got back to Louisville. How lucky for me that there is a huge outlet mall on the way home!
> 
> Had a great time seeing old friends and meeting a lot of gorillas for the first time. When's the next herf?!


When is a good time for you??  :ss :tu


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Hey Fwanker, you never mentioned having to haul me out of bed and see me in my ducky jama's!!!! So glad you did though - I would have hated not saying goodbye again this morning! (edit - took me so long to type this you posted again)

I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone that made the effort to come to this amazing event. 
I can't express enough how much meeting you all was (you wouldn't understand me anyway- at least type doesn't have accents!!).

Thank you to all the very generous people that have left me with my suitcase being unable to be shut!! I really appreciate the gifts and will be thinking of you when i smoke the cigar.

To finally put faces with names and personalities with posts, was truly a hoot and I had many a laughs over the last couple of days.

It was especially cool to meet the guys that i have been skyping with. I did forget to give some of you and earpull.

I told PDS i didn't know whether to kiss him or kill him because of CS. For all the friends a kiss - for the push down the slope - the kill (kinda)l!!!

You did a great job Tom and the Mobsters for putting this together.

And don't be blaming that Chartreuse for any unpleasant feelings this morning. I didn't hear any arms being broken last night to drink it.

Thanks again you guys - you are the bomb!!!!!

A special thanks to Booker and Maurice for dancing with me. Nothing like getting jiggy with it!!!


----------



## DonJefe

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Hey Fwanker, you never mentioned having to haul me out of bed and see me in my ducky jama's!!!! So glad you did though - I would have hated not saying goodbye again this morning! (edit - took me so long to type this you posted again)
> 
> I just wanted to say a huge thank you to everyone that made the effort to come to this amazing event.
> I can't express enough how much meeting you all was (you wouldn't understand me anyway- at least type doesn't have accents!!).
> 
> Thank you to all the very generous people that have left me with my suitcase being unable to be shut!! I really appreciate the gifts and will be thinking of you when i smoke the cigar.
> 
> To finally put faces with names and personalities with posts, was truly a hoot and I had many a laughs over the last couple of days.
> 
> It was especially cool to meet the guys that i have been skyping with. I did forget to give some of you and earpull.
> 
> I told PDS i didn't know whether to kiss him or kill him because of CS. For all the friends a kiss - for the push down the slope - the kill (kinda)l!!!
> 
> You did a great job Tom and the Mobsters for putting this together.
> 
> And don't be blaming that Chartreuse for any unpleasant feelings this morning. I didn't hear any arms being broken last night to drink it.
> 
> Thanks again you guys - you are the bomb!!!!!
> 
> A special thanks to Booker and Maurice for dancing with me. Nothing like getting jiggy with it!!!


Thanks for curing my headache Michelle!!!


----------



## floydp

Gonna post a few pics for yens:

First up: Rob(rjs) Fearless Leader, Andy(andyman)









Can't ya just see how much fun Tom, Alex and Booker(aka William) are having?


----------



## 68TriShield

Heres acouple pics to look at...
this is Bruce,sean9689(king of bling)mmblz aka Julian,zemekone aka Gerry and the back of chibnkr aka Michaels head..








heres some of beautiful ladies,Replicant Argents boss Beth,texdynas boss Gracie ,tristans new bride Danielle,my better half Celeste and a perfectly aged cuban aka Clara(Blueface's boss)


----------



## joed

I just made it back to NJ. 

Like a good vintage cigar, it's just too hard to describe all of it. 

Let's just say, I this was one experience that will always be with me and will always be a memory that will make me smile.

Thank you all for such a wonderful time.


----------



## catfish

I had a great time last night!!!!!!!! First of I'd like to thank ICEHOG and everybody else that put the herf together, It went down without a hitch and everybody had a great time. Secondly thanks to who ever handled the T-shirts they look cool and I'm really going to enjoy mine. Next I'd like to thank EVERYBODY that gifted me cigars. I recieved a lot of great cigars, I'm very happy and so is my humidor. Finally I'd like to thank all the new friends that attended the herf last night, everybody was well manored and I had a fantastic time. I couldn't have asked for a better first herf. It was nice to finally put some faces to the names.


----------



## Bruce

Good time....kudos to Tom and the Wisconsin Guys for putting this on. It was good to hook up with old friends, and meet a few new ones also.

Thank you again!


----------



## floydp

Heres some more, Chip, Kenny, some asshat and kiwi:









Richard, Joe(the virtual one), Andy(andyman) and joed.


----------



## catfish

I'm dying to see all of the pictures that was taken last night.


----------



## 68TriShield

more memorys...
heres Chip and Mr&MrsFloydp








heres one of nicest bastages i've ever met,Kenny i glad we finally made it happen Brother...


----------



## floydp

catfish said:


> I had a great time last night!!!!!!!! First of I'd like to thank ICEHOG and everybody else that put the herf together, It went down without a hitch and everybody had a great time. Secondly thanks to who ever handled the T-shirts they look cool and I'm really going to enjoy mine. Next I'd like to thank EVERYBODY that gifted me cigars. I recieved a lot of great cigars, I'm very happy and so is my humidor. Finally I'd like to thank all the new friends that attended the herf last night, everybody was well manored and I had a fantastic time. I couldn't have asked for a better first herf. It was nice to finally put some faces to the names.


T-shirts were setup by Allan(backwoods) Just so happens I have a pic:


----------



## icehog3

floydp said:


> T-shirts were setup by Allan(backwoods)


Yes they were....Thank you Allan!!! :tu


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Yes they were....Thank you Allan!!! :tu


I agree. I cant wait to wear mine. Nice job on these.


----------



## stashu

What can I say that hasn't already been said.

Great people, great place, great smokes, great time. A literal "Mob-scene".

Looking forward to seeing all the pictures.


----------



## 68TriShield

catfish said:


> I'm dying to see all of the pictures that was taken last night.


it was'nt a dream...:ss 








heres twill modeling his new kiwi hat and bobb checking it out...


----------



## floydp

RPB67 said:


> I agree. I cant wait to wear mine. Nice job on these.


Will be wearing mine with great pride. So glad we made it happen to be able to join such an amazing weekend. Tom ole buddy thanks for all the leg work brother. More pics tomorrow. Would not of been able to post any if it wasn't for Tristan bailing us out with camera batteries. Thanks brother.

Hi Bobababa and Tony, couple of great young fellers. (IHT - that's my fat head on the right)









The man usually behind the camera caught, Hi Tony(donweb)


----------



## txdyna65

Man what a great time, I had a blast, it'll take my throat and lungs a week to recover, but it was worth it 

I cant even begin to mention everyone, I would miss someone for sure and Id hate that. Tom thanks for this, you are awesome :tu Paul was great meeting you too and thanks for this awesome place. Tony, thanks a bunch for the stinky, very big surprise and you are a great BOTL to be around  Richard next time Im just gonna drag you away so I can sit and talk with you longer. Alex and Stewart, you guys were a blast to be around. Frank and Anita smoke more cigars in half a day than I do in a week  You 2 were awesome. Bill thanks for the fine cutter and sampler, you're a super nice guy.
Carlos you are a nut and fun to drink and party with.
Dave, was great finally meeting you and herfing it up with ya brother, but did ya have to post a pic of me looking drunk LOL
To everyone else I met, it was a hell of a time and Im glad I got to share some fine cigars and lots of laughs with yall, you know who you are and you guys and gals (Kiwi) all made it special.


----------



## 68TriShield

Heres Daklugs,zemekone and Hollywood...(Gerry as multiple personalites,humor him)








Heres Icehog3 all proud of his new personalized panties gifted by DonWeb


----------



## floydp

txdyna65 said:


> Man what a great time, I had a blast, it'll take my throat and lungs a week to recover, but it was worth it
> 
> I cant even begin to mention everyone, I would miss someone for sure and Id hate that. Tom thanks for this, you are awesome :tu Paul was great meeting you too and thanks for this awesome place. Tony, thanks a bunch for the stinky, very big surprise and you are a great BOTL to be around  Richard next time Im just gonna drag you away so I can sit and talk with you longer. Alex and Stewart, you guys were a blast to be around. Frank and Anita smoke more cigars in half a day than I do in a week  You 2 were awesome. Bill thanks for the fine cutter and sampler, you're a super nice guy.
> Carlos you are a nut and fun to drink and party with.
> Dave, was great finally meeting you and herfing it up with ya brother, but did ya have to post a pic of me looking drunk LOL
> To everyone else I met, it was a hell of a time and Im glad I got to share some fine cigars and lots of laughs with yall, you know who you are and you guys and gals (Kiwi) all made it special.


You think Kenny is nice in the forums, you got to meet him to appreciate what he brings to the table. One of the most organized fellers I've ever seen. An honor brother.


----------



## hollywood

Made it home just after 5 this afternoon! Wow what a ride!! (and the ride home was ok, too!) 

It was a completely awesome time spent with so many friends; new and old! So many people it was great to see again; and just as many that I finally got to meet!

I thank you all for the great gift of time spent together as friends! I could never ask for anything better!! 

Too many personal thanks and shout-outs to list now; but more to come later. 

I can't see you all again soon enough!!:tu :ss


----------



## Ms. Floydp

oh yeah....
















Hey Greg!!



























:tg


----------



## Sean9689

Just arrived home.

I want to thank the entire MoB Crew for putting this one on and specifically Tom, my good friend, for the car rides and such. What a wonderful weekend...my palate is fried.  As said before, it was great to meet up with so many of my good friends while also meeting some new friends along the way. Nice to put a lot of names with faces here on CS.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

so glad everyone is making it home safe and tired. 



Chip, how are those $22 Davidoff's smoking?? :r 

JoeD, just for the record.. we came home with 5.. LOL Thank you!! 

Alex (snkbyt), I saw you smile and I might just have a picture of it too..

all you guys that were a very important part of getting this thing together... {{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}} Louie could have rode home with me!! LOL


----------



## JPH

Just got in..... Drained.......

Damn....What a time we had....

Puff puff pass .... :dr 

I'm out for the night....

more to follow....

Thanks again Tom for setting it up, and for telling your girly friend about me puking a year ago...It made me smile.

Night


----------



## 68TriShield

last 2 for the night...this is Chip and Kiwi swapping smokes..









heres Bobb,Kenstogie,RenoB,Dux and Twill...


----------



## BigVito

so far so good


----------



## backwoods

floydp said:


> Just so happens I have a pic:


I dont remember this pic ever being taken ...i kinda look like I just got done with a colonoscopy(not that I would know what that look is like, but if I did, that would be it:tg )

keep them comin!


----------



## catfish

68TriShield said:


> it was'nt a dream...:ss


 Damn I never thought that I'd ever see my picture on the internet without being followed by "He died right after saying - Hey guys watch this".


----------



## backwoods

Here is one of the layout of the HERF









here is Tom with my brother Drew...









and here is one of the lovely waitresses of the night









I still cant believe the HERF is done and gone


----------



## stashu

catfish said:


> Damn I never thought that I'd ever see my picture on the internet without being followed by "He died right after saying - Hey guys watch this".


Just what kind of cigar was that you were smok'n there catfish?


----------



## catfish

stashu said:


> Just what kind of cigar was that you were smok'n there catfish?


 At that moment I think that I was in between cigars. But I did have some nice cigars last night.


----------



## chibnkr

Great to put faces to names of many of you here on the board. Had a great time. Thanks, Dave, for yet another all-star PPP. I've probably smoked more great cigars thanks to you than anyone else on any board anywhere. And to Tom, Gerry, Freddy, Sean, Julian, Dave, Alex, and Bruce - always a pleasure to hang with you guys. Thanks for the great company and fantastic conversation.


----------



## JPH

68TriShield said:


> it was'nt a dream...:ss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thats me in the green polo


----------



## Mauirce

Club Stogie Family

CHICAGO WAS THE BOMB!!!!

The location was GREAT!
The people were even GREATER!!
And the Stogies,..............the GREATEST!!!

Special thanks to everyone that allowed me to snap a pic or two of them.
I'll post the originals and e-mail anyone that would like a digital copy.

Here's my list of participants; 
(Please forgive me if I misspelled your name or handle)


Freddie - Rockstar
Dave & Celeste - 68Trisheild and Mrs.68Trisheild 
Thom - Icehog3
Bobb - Bobb
Ken - Ken Stoggie
Rob - RenoB
Doug - Dux
Chip - Chip
Frank - FloydP and the Ms. FloydP
Alex - Snkbyt
Stuart - TechNinja
Bill - Madurofan
Dave - Hollywood
Darryll - TheProfessor
Tua - Twill
Pete & Beth - Replicant Argent
Than - Chariya
Dave -TheKlugs 
Shawn

Best Regards,


----------



## RenoB

floydp said:


> I got to meet Chip the pw:r And boy is it and honor to call this man a friend. Brother you made my damn face hurt from laughing ya fargin comedian.





Ms. Floydp said:


> I don't know about anyone else but my cheeks hurt more from smiling and laughing than my tongue does from all the smoking. And we smoked ALOT!!!





icehog3 said:


> My smile will not go away for many many days....and that is the ultimate goft you all have given me .....Thank you all.


Aint it the truth, my face is stuck in permanent smile just like


----------



## DonWeb

the left coast was very well represented...


----------



## DonWeb

... Dave take a time out - to practice his IHT impersonation.
(He's gettin' pretty good at it.)


----------



## chip

floydp said:


> I got to meet Chip the pw:r And boy is it and honor to call this man a friend. Brother you made my damn face hurt from laughing ya fargin comedian.


I am not that funny, I never saw Alex (sneaky....er, snake...) crack a dang smile all weekend.....

Should have had him in on the Davidoff pass.....bet he would have cracked a grin on that one....:r


----------



## IHT

i was going to post something witty and smart-ass like, but can't bring myself to do it.
so many ppl that i wanted to meet, and that's what i kept thinking of when the thoughts of "turn around, you feel like sh*t and need sleep" were kreeping in my head. 

very glad i kept on truckin, cuz it's well worth meeting so many people in person.

thanks to everyone for being so much fun. i finally got to meet some more of the "pipe" guys (bruce, joe, joe) and others that dabble in pipes, like booker. i was gifted too much by all the generous members we have here. i wasn't prepared due to my work travel situation (and only a couple of you smoke pipes).
i could run down the list of ppl, but i had a blast just talking to everyone. i got to meet the "man", paul, and his sidekick, rob (rjs) for the first time. much-o respect-o for what they built here in the old days. kudos to those that have followed and carry the torch of being the most down to earth cigar forum on the net.

i just wish i was there (chicago) for pleasure and not work, then i could've had a few drinks and stuck around longer. 

everyone, thanks for making me feel welcome and proving that CS' members are the best.
i love herfs.


----------



## Puffy69

Had a good time but now im stuck at the Cleveland airport...Missed my connection. My cell phone and ive been on a pay phone for the last 3 hours trying to figure out how im gonna get home..Everything was booked tonight and tomorrow so I bought a ticket via USAir..but do not fly out until 10 am tomorrow..so i get to spend the next 12 hours here. Oh well, thats the price you pay to have fun sometimes..will post my pics later..i have plenty of time..lol


----------



## mitro

I absolutely first off have to thank Allan. Not only for the t-shirts, but for bombing the bejeesus out of me the the second I walked in the door. You and Drew were a great way to start off the night. Thank you very much and I look forward to seeing you guys again in the not-too-distant future.

Oh... and I must thank Anita for hugging a complete stranger.  Oh and your hubby ain't so bad either. :r

I'll think of more thanks later I'm sure but I just don't have the time tonight.


----------



## DonWeb

kept this one large - so those who missed it can feel the ambiance.
(you can almost hear the cacophony, and smell the aroma)

http://imageshack.us


----------



## IHT

DonWeb said:


> ... Dave take a time out - to practice his IHT impersonation.
> (He's gettin' pretty good at it.)


he's good... REAL good. (dibs on first photoshop from the herf = daklugs-ho-tep)












Rock Star said:


> Had a good time but now im stuck at the Cleveland airport...Missed my connection. My cell phone and ive been on a pay phone for the last 3 hours trying to figure out how im gonna get home..Everything was booked tonight and tomorrow so I bought a ticket via USAir..but do not fly out until 10 am tomorrow..so i get to spend the next 12 hours here. Oh well, thats the price you pay to have fun sometimes..will post my pics later..i have plenty of time..lol


what did i tell you about Continental, freddie?


----------



## 4WheelVFR

IHT said:


> he's good... REAL good.


:r Now that's priceless!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> Club Stogie Family
> 
> CHICAGO WAS THE BOMB!!!!
> 
> The location was GREAT!
> The people were even GREATER!!
> And the Stogies,..............the GREATEST!!!
> 
> Special thanks to everyone that allowed me to snap a pic or two of them.
> I'll post the originals and e-mail anyone that would like a digital copy.
> 
> Here's my list of participants;
> (Please forgive me if I misspelled your name or handle)
> 
> 
> Freddie - Rockstar
> Dave & Celeste - 68Trisheild and Mrs.68Trisheild
> Thom - Icehog3
> Bobb - Bobb
> Ken - Ken Stoggie
> Rob - RenoB
> Doug - Dux
> Chip - Chip
> Frank - FloydP and the Ms. FloydP
> Alex - Snkbyt
> Stuart - TechNinja
> Bill - Madurofan
> Dave - Hollywood
> Darryll - TheProfessor
> Tua - Twill
> Pete & Beth - Replicant Argent
> Than - Chariya
> Dave -TheKlugs
> Shawn
> 
> Best Regards,


I'm suspose 2b your homie your home boy & u didn't take any pics of me. See if I invite u 2another herf again );

Hey I enjoyed everyone would post more but my girl is here & were about to go over some Uhhhhh uhhhhh uhhhhh stuff so ill cyall tomorrow. (dang I'm givng up a chance to post whore, she must be all that) Sweet dreams......................................................


----------



## Twill413

So much to say, which will definitely be said once I have a chance to recouperate some. Just need to say this was an amazing adventure that I am so glad I was a part of. Unreal, updates to follow in the coming days.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

Twill413 said:


> So much to say, which will definitely be said once I have a chance to recouperate some. Just need to say this was an amazing adventure that I am so glad I was a part of. Unreal, updates to follow in the coming days.


It was nice to meet you in person! You get plenty of Fat Tires?:al


----------



## pnoon

DonWeb said:


> the left coast was very well represented...


Glad my good buddy Gerry covered the Left Coast.

I can't tell you all how much I wanted to be there but it just wasn't in the cards for me. Thanks to everyone for posting your pictures and memories.

Next time, peeps.


----------



## Spagg

Man what a great time. It was great seeing everyone again and meeting all of the gorillas I hadn't had the pleasure of meeting in person. CS is truly a great place to be. The generosity of everyone here is mind blowing. Thanks to everyone for making this a great herf. I wish I could have made it Friday as well though!! There were so many people there Saturday it was hard to meet everyone.

I enjoy smoking a good cigar as much as anyone, however it still amazes me all of the great friends I have made from them. That is probably my favorite thing about cigars, all of the great friends I have made.

Well its past my bedtime and I am exhausted. I'll post more tomorrow.

BTW Jeff....I was at that damn mall for 2 hours:r ...how long did you get stuck there??

Scott


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Holy S*&t that was a lot of fun!!! I got home a little while ago, and I am too tired to collect my thoughts, but I wanted to thank everyone at the Herf for coming and being so incredibly cool. I met a ton of great people this weekend, and I can't wait to do it all over again somewhere somehow...

Special thanks to Icehog and members of the MOB for putting on such a wonderful event. 

Oh, and thanks to all of you who so graciously "signed my box."  

More on that later....


----------



## Bobb

Hmm...what to say...

WOW

That was insane! What a fun time!

I showed up Friday around 2. The second I get out of my car, I hear someone yell "BOBB!!" from across the parking lot. I turn around to find a slightly familiar face assuring me I am in the right place. I've never met the guy, but Dave (Trisheild) recognised me from 30 yards away, making me feel like home. As the two days went by, I had the opportunity to meet some amazing people, smoke some un-real cigars, and have a ton of laughs. To many "thanks" to mention all of them, but I feel a few brief "shout out's" are in order:

Dave (Trisheild): Thank you for making me feel like home hours away from where I lay my head at night!

The Floyds: Everytime I walked by, Frank and or Anita would yell, "BOBB-B-B-B-B! How you doin?" They had the largest smiles on their faces that I have ever seen! It was great to meet you two!

Tom and the MoBsters: WOW...you guys throw one hell of a party! Thank you for the work you guys did to put this together. This will go down in the CS history books.

Paul: Sorry to sound corny...but without you, this Friday and Saturday would never have happened. It was great to meet you! We need to hit up Barley John's for a few beers sometime. Thank you for all that you do here.

Chip: You are funny as hell!!

Kiwi Michelle: It was great to meet you! Thanks for the chartruse, that stuff was awesome! You crack me up. I hope you have a fantastic trip home. (p.s. I don't care what Stewart says, I don't think you have a weird accent at all )

And everyone else: It was an amazing time putting faces to names, and names to stories. I met most of the people there for the first time this weekend, but after a very short period of time, I felt like I've know everyone for years. CS is an amazing community, and it is members like all of you that make it so!

Alright...thats enough out of me for now. I need to go and catch up on some sleep, and hopfully I'll be able to taste again in the morning :ss

~Bobb


----------



## j6ppc

pnoon said:


> Glad my good buddy Gerry covered the Left Coast.
> 
> I can't tell you all how much I wanted to be there but it just wasn't in the cards for me. Thanks to everyone for posting your pictures and memories.
> 
> Next time, peeps.


:tpd: 
I'm going to try to make it out in September.


----------



## mustylusty

here is Tom with my brother Drew...









and here is one of the lovely waitresses of the night









I still cant believe the HERF is done and gone[/QUOTE]

:bx :bx

Like father, like son in the first pic. Right Tom??? haha ... And the wait staff was more than friendly with the crowd as I tried to demonstrate in the last pic.

Anywho, figured I'd jump back up here on the site and start posting again since I'm well overdue. Had a blast down in Chicago and met so many wonder people as well. And of course Rob, Tom, Tony, and Uncle Freddy you guys are the best!!

~ Drew (aka backwoods bro/ not reserved) haha ..


----------



## Puffy69

Got picked up by marc (trogdor) picked me and we continued our weekend herf..i'll post picks tomorrow..Just want to thank the mobsters for hooking this up. somebody hook mark with some rg for lookking out for a brother..a real cool brother for sure...


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Rock Star said:


> Got picked up by marc (trogdor) picked me and we continued our weekend herf..i'll post picks tomorrow..Just want to thank the mobsters for hooking this up. somebody hook mark with some rg for lookking out for a brother..a real cool brother for sure...


Damn....I knew I left Cleveland too soon!!!!!:c


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice pics!


----------



## The Professor

Still in a haze.... Wishing I was still there with everyone, though. I need to give some special shout-outs while I'm still awake, though. 

hollywood: Great, as always, to herf with you brother. You're a great friend about whom I can't say enough good things. We've gotta find a way to get together before I move to GA.

madurofan: So glad we finally got the chance to herf in person, Bill. Your generosity is only exceeded by your kindness ... but I won't let the other motorcycle riders know that (gotta keep your air of toughness, I understand). Thanks for your friendship and camaraderie. I'll skype with you soon, I'm sure. PS, the "iced tea" was fantastic.

Kiwi Michelle: Words can't express how nice it was to meet you in person and hang out together. The Chartreuse? Um ... it's *interesting*. :r Thank you for making the trip halfway around the world to hang with us gorillas. You're a great SOTL, a wonderful and vibrant presence, and I'm happy to call you "friend."

zemekone: You're a bastage.  Just kidding of course. You've made me your b*tch and I'm cool with that. Even professors are somebody's student. Thanks for befriending me, showing me the ropes, and thoroughly corrupting me and my MasterCard. We will herf again soon ... somehow, dammit.

icehog3: Words can't express enough, Tom, how grateful I am that you spent so much time and effort, and endured so much asshattery, to make this even *golden*. You're a great guy, top notch BOTL, and friend with whom I hope to herf again soon. Only an hour off I-75 starting in July....

68trishield: So great to finally meet you and Celeste, Dave! Thanks for the great conversations, friendship, and boss cigars (yes, I said "boss"). TTY on Skype, soon.

Frank & Anita: Do you two know that I'm a professor? LOL! So great to finally meet you two and herf it up a bit. Yens have been great to me ever since I arrived at CS.

Fluff, Bling, RS, and chibnkr: Thanks for taking me on that wonderful journey, for the puffs, and for your knowledge and love of the leaf. 

JoeD: You've changed my perspective through your generosity. It was great to meet you.

Twill403: Great to finally meet and herf a bit in person. And the answer to your question is "no: Saturday was just a special day."

I'm sure I'll make some more comments once my mind is rested a bit more. There were so many people there who I'd been dying to meet and am soooo very grateful that we finally did.


----------



## zemekone

just got home... i think im the last one to get home... all i have to say is EFFING AWESOME!


----------



## Puffy69

zemekone said:


> just got home... i think im the last one to get home... all i have to say is EFFING AWESOME!


ummm..not so much..That would be me..LOL .Im still at the airport and thanks to Marc (Trogdor, which i might add is one hell of a guy) i didnt have to stay here all night..Well while im waiting for the plane and have some time to kill, here are some pics guys..

*Thursday nite-
Pre-preherf, this is how it started off..*









*I guess this makes me the first to be there and the last to leave.*









*Nothing but nubs*









*Late night smoke at a bar down the street where Tom tells a girl that he is Hungry or Hungary...LOL*


----------



## Puffy69

*Friday Pre-Herf
Early afternoon, we get started...







*









*Our personal photographer..J/K Mo..Mo hooked us up with some good pics








*

*Saw the Blues Brothers on the skreets*









*Stop that Tom*


----------



## Puffy69

*Sean and VS chillin*









*Tom says, "Im the King of The Herf."and Tristan says, "Yes Yeah you is!" LOL.*









*Glad you made it Bro*









*The Bling Bird.Thats one hell a Rock on your finger.LOL*


----------



## Andyman

That would be Sara!! She is as sweet as she is beautiful.. That pic dosn't do her justice..

Guys!! You all rock! What a great group of people.

Thanks guys..


----------



## Beagle Boy

Didn't get a chance to get on yesterday after getting home - It was great to meet so many of you ugly bastages. Overly generous people, ladies trying to make you go blind (even though I looked at the bottle, I'm still not sure if that stuff was safe for people other than kiwi's …… oh and the wait staff's shorts), good conversations, what else could you ask for?


----------



## boonedoggle

Looks like an AWESOME time! :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

zemekone said:


> just got home... i think im the last one to get home... all i have to say is EFFING AWESOME!


Well - not technically!!! Hahahaa

And to think - you and I are going to be doing it all over again on Thursday at the shit herf!!!

No more of the 71% but tracking down some more of  the 55% chartreuse so you can indulge some more Gerry!!!

Did I already mention what a great bunch of gorillas there are on this board??!!:tu


----------



## snkbyt

DriftyGypsy said:


> I don't think they are up yet... after all it's only around 9 in Chi Town


I was up @ 7am and went for breakfast & coffee (lots of it) started HERFn @ 9am


----------



## 12stones

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Well - not technically!!! Hahahaa
> 
> And to think - you and I are going to be doing it all over again on Thursday at the shit herf!!!
> 
> No more of the 71% but tracking down some more of  the 55% chartreuse so you can indulge some more Gerry!!!
> 
> Did I already mention what a great bunch of gorillas there are on this board??!!:tu


I'm still really pissed that I'm going to be missing this.


----------



## Sean9689

Kiwi Michelle said:


> No more of the 71% but tracking down some more of  the 55% chartreuse so you can indulge some more Gerry!!!


That stuff tasted like mouth wash (when it actually made it in my mouth...hehehe)! Thanks again Kiwi!


----------



## Andyman

Michelle, Thanks for sharing the Chartreuse.. And Paul, thanks for making me almost blow 71% alcohol through my nose!!! Talk about clensing the palate..


----------



## madurofan

Woo Hoo!

Back home and back to work.....

Thanks to everyone for a great time, can't wait to do it again.

~Bill


----------



## The Professor

madurofan said:


> Woo Hoo!
> 
> Back home and back to work.....
> 
> Thanks to everyone for a great time, can't wait to do it again.
> 
> ~Bill


Post whore.


----------



## The Professor

I knew I shouldn't have posted so late ... made some omissions that I must correct:

RPB67: While he talks kinda funny (j/k), he's a stand-up guy and a generous BOTL. You went way overboard, Richard ... and I'll have to exact my revenge someday. 

pds & rjs: All I can say about Paul and Rob is "wow!" These are two fun, funny, energetic guys who were a blast from the moment they got there. I can't believe I got to meet two founders and out fearless leader. Great getting to chat with the both of you!

RenoB: great herfin' with you again, brother. I wish you could have stayed longer. watch out ... I may have to take you up on the MoB infite. 

Probably still missing folks, too....


----------



## Twill413

I have to find some time today to sit down a write a post of some length in order to get everyone I need to, and even then I will probably miss a few.

People were worried about Louie since he partied so hard. He may be a party animal, but he ain't not dummy, and said he wasn't about to test the "click it or ticket" law:










P.S. I got some funny looks on the highway on the way home.


----------



## The Professor

Twill413 said:


> I have to find some time today to sit down a write a post of some length in order to get everyone I need to, and even then I will probably miss a few.
> 
> People were worried about Louie since he partied so hard. He may be a party animal, but he ain't not dummy, and said he wasn't about to test the "click it or ticket" law:
> 
> P.S. I got some funny looks on the highway on the way home.


:r :r :r


----------



## chip

I am about to catch an airplane, and will be offline for a few days, so wanted to post a quick one. Work makes me appreciate this event even more.

I had an incredible time. A lot of folks I only got to say a quick hello to, there was simply not enough time to sit and chat with everyone (and I'm probably not that interesting, anyway). 
The cigars are of course secondary to the friendship and meeting people I have come to know from this board. But not too secondary, as the quality of smokes I had the chance to try was indescribable. So many cigars, I resorted to some very green Party Mille Fleurs as the last of the day to cut through the nicotine overload. Shaving my tongue Saturday helped a bit.
I won't even try to list them, suffice it to say they all drew well...and didn't suck...:r 
The Vintage Bastage Club was well represented by others, I just tag along and have a good time. 
Unforgettable fellas....simply unforgettable.


----------



## LasciviousXXX

FREAKIN' AWESOME PICS!!!!!


Thanks for letting me be there in spirit boys... keep rockin!


----------



## The Professor

chip said:


> So many cigars, I resorted to some very green Party Mille Fleurs as the last of the day to cut through the nicotine overload. Shaving my tongue Saturday helped a bit.
> 
> ...
> 
> The Vintage Bastage Club was well represented by others, I just tag along and have a good time.


Shaving your tongue :r I'll have to give that a try. As for vintage bastages, you weren't exactly excluded from that group, Mr. Chip. 

Such a great time hanging out with you, brother! Glad we could address the '83 versus '84 question, too :dr


----------



## snkbyt

finally finished reading all the posts (note2self: bring laptop next time), not much more I can say that hasn't already been posted...............but when I didn't have a cigar in one hand and a drink in the other one hand had a camera so here are a few pics of the fine attendees


----------



## pnoon

snkbyt said:


> finally finished reading all the posts (note2self: bring laptop next time), not much more I can say that hasn't already been posted...............but when I didn't have a cigar in one hand and a drink in the other one hand had a camera so here are a few pics of the fine attendees


In that picture on the right, Frank is either laughing hysterically or dropping the kids off at the pool.


----------



## tchariya

Mauirce said:


> Club Stogie Family
> 
> CHICAGO WAS THE BOMB!!!!
> 
> The location was GREAT!
> The people were even GREATER!!
> And the Stogies,..............the GREATEST!!!
> 
> Special thanks to everyone that allowed me to snap a pic or two of them.
> I'll post the originals and e-mail anyone that would like a digital copy.
> 
> Here's my list of participants;
> (Please forgive me if I misspelled your name or handle)
> 
> 
> Freddie - Rockstar
> Dave & Celeste - 68Trisheild and Mrs.68Trisheild
> Thom - Icehog3
> Bobb - Bobb
> Ken - Ken Stoggie
> Rob - RenoB
> Doug - Dux
> Chip - Chip
> Frank - FloydP and the Ms. FloydP
> Alex - Snkbyt
> Stuart - TechNinja
> Bill - Madurofan
> Dave - Hollywood
> Darryll - TheProfessor
> Tua - Twill
> Pete & Beth - Replicant Argent
> Than - Chariya
> Dave -TheKlugs
> Shawn
> 
> Best Regards,


That was a great touch with the frames and photos. Did anyone get a huge group picture?????


----------



## The Professor

pnoon said:


> In that picture on the right, Farnk is either laughing hysterically or dropping the kids off at the pool.


:r :r

I think it may have been a little of both.


----------



## ToddziLLa

I was already sad I couldn't make it...but damn the pics make it ten times worse! Glad you folks had fun.


----------



## 68TriShield

heres some more pics...
this is Celeste and Beth with the breakfast club bringing up the rear...








this is one of awsome hosts(RenoB) and Rockstar with mitro and cochise in back...


----------



## 68TriShield

Heres techninja hanging out before breakfast Friday...








this is The King of Bling and his better half Kait...


----------



## DriftyGypsy

So how many Halliburton's were there...


----------



## snkbyt

for those that have a "my space" account here is the MMH 07 pics link
http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=192965774&albumId=448348


----------



## Da Klugs

That was mucho fun. 

Thanks to all that put forth so much effort to help make the herf such a great time. Tom - you da man. RenoB, Donweb thanks for all the organizational duties. Fluffmeister needs to post more.  Paul and Rob - thanks for everything you did and do. Madurofan - the giveaways rocked. Kiwi - that stuff you made us drink? In quantity, might be the best deck stain remover ever made. :r 

Twas great seeing old friends again and meeting so many great folks for the first time. Only regret is that this was such a huge herf that there wasn't enough time to spend with everyone. Maybe a 5 day event next time?  

Cigars are great. Cigar people are the best.


----------



## 68TriShield

DriftyGypsy said:


> So how many Halliburton's were there...


i lost count DG...


----------



## rumballs

had a great time while I was there - just wish I could have stayed longer!


----------



## The Professor

Da Klugs said:


> Cigars are great. Cigar people are the best.


:tu

You said it, Dave!!!


----------



## replicant_argent

mmblz said:


> had a great time while I was there - just wish I could have stayed longer!


DOH!!!!
I think I missed meeting more than a couple gorillas.


----------



## Andyman

replicant_argent said:


> DOH!!!!
> I think I missed meeting more than a couple gorillas.


I was just thinking the same thing..


----------



## 68TriShield

heres tchariya(Thon)Drew,snkbyt,Andyman and Backwoods...








this is JPH and Saltymcgee...


----------



## backwoods

I miss her already :r


----------



## rumballs

replicant_argent said:


> DOH!!!!
> I think I missed meeting more than a couple gorillas.


I was only there for like 2.5 hours


----------



## SaltyMcGee

backwoods said:


> I miss her already :r


U miss Jeremy's arm?


----------



## ky toker

I'm just glad Donjefe called during the herf to let me know that it sucked and I should be glad I wasn't there. Thanks, Jeff.  

Looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## joed

ky toker said:


> I'm just glad Donjefe called during the herf to let me know that it sucked and I should be glad I wasn't there.


he lied


----------



## Bigwaved

pnoon said:


> In that picture on the right, Frank is either laughing hysterically or dropping the kids off at the pool.


He may be trying to adjust his teeth...


----------



## 68TriShield

ky toker said:


> I'm just glad Donjefe called during the herf to let me know that it sucked and I should be glad I wasn't there. Thanks, Jeff.
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time.


i hope you are feeling better Ken...


----------



## DonJefe

ky toker said:


> I'm just glad Donjefe called during the herf to let me know that it sucked and I should be glad I wasn't there. Thanks, Jeff.
> 
> Looks like you all had a great time.


Glad I could help bro! Joe is right though, it didn't suck!!


----------



## The Professor

Glad to finally meet you in person, Jeff! 

Reminiscing, banter....


----------



## Twill413

I will just say an all encompassing thank you to people who gifted me sticks, let me smoke on theirs for a while, and just to everyone for being as great in real life as they are on CS. A few things stick out. 

1. My greatest smoking experience thus far was sitting with Fluff, Blingboy, Darrel, Gerry, Freddy, and all those guys as they were passing some of the old stuff. Just happened to be in the right place at the right time. They didn't suck. I posted this elsewhere but it was a lasting comment. Dave(Fluff),"Everyone is welcome at a puff puff pass, there's just so many seats at the table.

2. My roomies, Doug, Bobb, and Stuart. Awesome time, loved chipotle to kick off herf day. 

3. Michelle and that bottle. That stuff is a straight kick to the groin for a few minutes. 

4. Bill and the Santa Theresa. Delicious. Thank you for that and the El O's

5. Carlos for just being carlos, crazy as hell. Brought a couple of 46 year old cubans, one smokable one not.

6. Chip. Every time I turned aroudn the guy was handing me a stick. Thanks, and it was great listening to you and Frank while smoking the young Mille Fleurs with Bobb to "cut through the muck" at 2AM on Preherf day.

7. Frank and Anita for always having a smile on their face the whole time we were there. 

8. Gerry, while looking for a place to put his smoke while he signed the shirt, hands it to me and says "it's smoking ridiculous right now". Indeed it was. 

I could go for days, and luckily as we reminisce in the upcoming days I will have a chance to try and remember the rest of the thank you's that I owe, and share experiences I had that will last for a while. 

Same time next weekend?


----------



## 68TriShield

DonJefe said:


> Glad I could help bro! Joe is right though, it didn't suck!!


Jeff,as always it a pleasure! Even more then Tom scratching "MY" butt :r


----------



## 68TriShield

Bigwaved said:


> He may be trying to adjust his teeth...


you mean his tooth?:r


----------



## DonJefe

68TriShield said:


> Jeff,as always it a pleasure! Even more then Tom scratching "MY" butt :r


Same here Dave! Hopefully we can do it again soon!(herf, not scratching your butt!)


----------



## Puffy69

Well folks, I finally made it home. Just walked in the door and have to go to work now..I will post the rest of my pics tonight if im not too tired.


----------



## 68TriShield

Rock Star said:


> Well folks, I finally made it home. Just walked in the door and have to go to work now..I will post the rest of my pics tonight if im not too tired.


I'm glad your home in one peice Brother!


----------



## icehog3

Glad you made it home Freddy, and sorry you didn't make it Ken....hope Freddy gets some sleep, and Ken gets better!


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> ... Dave take a time out - to practice his IHT impersonation.
> (He's gettin' pretty good at it.)


:r scary


----------



## BigVito

Da Klugs said:


> That was mucho fun.
> 
> Thanks to all that put forth so much effort to help make the herf such a great time. Tom - you da man. RenoB, Donweb thanks for all the organizational duties. Fluffmeister needs to post more.  Paul and Rob - thanks for everything you did and do. Madurofan - the giveaways rocked. Kiwi - that stuff you made us drink? In quantity, might be the best deck stain remover ever made. :r
> 
> Twas great seeing old friends again and meeting so many great folks for the first time. Only regret is that this was such a huge herf that there wasn't enough time to spend with everyone. *Maybe a 5 day event next time?*
> 
> Cigars are great. Cigar people are the best.


second that:ss


----------



## BigVito

snkbyt said:


> for those that have a "my space" account here is the MMH 07 pics link
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=192965774&albumId=448348


you took lot of pics. I thought I escaped the camera :r


----------



## tchariya

pnoon said:


> In that picture on the right, Frank is either laughing hysterically or dropping the kids off at the pool.


I think someone farted!


----------



## tech-ninja

pnoon said:


> In that picture on the right, Frank is either laughing hysterically or dropping the kids off at the pool.


Chip was killing us with a story. Chip is one funny guy.


----------



## Twill413

tech-ninja said:


> Chip was killing us with a story. Chip is one funny guy.


+1 for that. Was laughing every time Chip was talking.


----------



## gvarsity

ARRRRGH the jealousy. Great pics looks like such an awesome event. Tuned into the live feed when I had a chance. Unfortunatly had to much going on here to make the (embarassed sigh) 2.5 hour drive. Heres hoping for annual event. Thanks for all of the great pics and stories.


----------



## Bigwaved

68TriShield said:


> you mean his tooth?:r


Doh! :r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

gvarsity said:


> ARRRRGH the jealousy. Great pics looks like such an awesome event. Tuned into the live feed when I had a chance. Unfortunatly had to much going on here to make the (embarassed sigh) 2.5 hour drive. Heres hoping for annual event. Thanks for all of the great pics and stories.


There's always LOLH 7.


----------



## backwoods

gvarsity said:


> Unfortunatly had to much going on here to make the (embarassed sigh) 2.5 hour drive. .


we were back in town in under 2 hours


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> we were back in town in under 2 hours


that was hauling ass :tu


----------



## backwoods

BigVito said:


> that was hauling ass :tu


My daily commute all interstate. I keep the CB on the entire time....im such a hick


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> My daily commute all interstate. I keep the CB on the entire time....im such a hick


:r I gotta get one of those.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> :r I gotta get one of those.


So, when are you buying your first pipe? I think IHT was doin' a pretty good job of trying to push you down another slope.p


----------



## BigVito

:dr I might get one on my walk today. There are a couple of stores that sell the corncobs here. If not today likely tomorrow :tg It will be a fun slide


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> :dr I might get one on my walk today. There are a couple of stores that sell the corncobs here. If not today likely tomorrow :tg It will be a fun slide


:r That's priceless. I knew he had you hooked!


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> :r That's priceless. I knew he had you hooked!


you're next


----------



## floydp

tchariya said:


> I think someone farted!


I told Anita to stop doing that, warned her, somebody is gonna hear that, She threw caution to the wind, well the broken kind.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> you're next


No, not me. I'm sticking with my stinky stogies......for now.:w


----------



## mustylusty

T-shirts were setup by Allan(backwoods) Just so happens I have a pic:







[/QUOTE]

Looks like my Bro flipped his seat over before he went to sit down. haha ..
Killer job on the t-shirts, polo's, and hats though!! :bx :bx


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> Glad you made it home Freddy, and sorry you didn't make it Ken....hope Freddy gets some sleep, and Ken gets better!


:tpd: :tpd:

Sure missed seeing you again Ken. We left thinking you were gonna get out of town before us Fred. Glad you got home brother.


----------



## JPH

Alright.... I couldn't possibly remember how many cigars were received or given out....but lets just say plenty... Thanks to everyone!

I was invited into the puff puff pass by the man....that was insane...Thanks!

It was just a really good time...still scatter brained.


----------



## mustylusty

mitro said:


> I absolutely first off have to thank Allan. Not only for the t-shirts, but for bombing the bejeesus out of me the the second I walked in the door. You and Drew were a great way to start off the night. Thank you very much and I look forward to seeing you guys again in the not-too-distant future.
> 
> Oh... and I must thank Anita for hugging a complete stranger.  Oh and your hubby ain't so bad either. :r
> 
> I'll think of more thanks later I'm sure but I just don't have the time tonight.


It was a pleasure meeting ya Mike (Mitro). Got to talk about smokes, passed a few around, and talked baseball as well. Great Guy!!! :bx :bx


----------



## rjs

Special thanks to Tom, RenoB, Donweb and the Wisconsin guys for planning and executing both herfs. I say “both herfs” because Friday night was no pre-herf. It was a full on roiling and boiling herf on its own. Thanks guys. Great job.

Also thanks to: Enrico Garzaroli – Graycliff Cigar Co.; Jorge Padron – Padron Cigars; Wal Baranow – Baranow’s of Australia; and Bill – Island Smoke Shop for their generous cigar contributions to the herf. I hope everyone enjoyed these special smokes.

To all the Lowland Gorillas, 

The Chicago herf was a special experience for me because it was the physical expression of the virtual community on the CS board. Although remarkable in itself, the herf was more than just the virtual community getting together. The herf showed that the culture of CS is for real.

There was not always a Club Stogie around. The CS culture didn’t happen by itself and could have easily become like any other cigar board. The main difference between Club Stogie and other boards is this: Club stogie is special not because we think we are special. Club Stogie is special because of the respect, courtesy, and generosity we extend to each member.

Keep up the good work my fellow gorillas. It was great to meet and see you all.

… rjs


----------



## floydp

snkbyt said:


> for those that have a "my space" account here is the MMH 07 pics link
> http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/ind...viewPicture&friendID=192965774&albumId=448348


Great pics Alex, captured so many things that will help me remember special moments during this Mob thingy. Thanks brother.


----------



## mustylusty

Andyman said:


> That would be Sara!! She is as sweet as she is beautiful.. That pic dosn't do her justice..
> 
> Guys!! You all rock! What a great group of people.
> 
> Thanks guys..


Good point Andyman. I had my eyes on her all damn day. Ashley the other girl that waited on us later on that night was such a sweetheart too. Managed to snag a pic with her as well. It was a nice to meet you and find someone that took the same long drive down and back I-94/90 from the Twin Cities area. :bx :bx


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> Good point Andyman. I had my eyes on her all damn day. Ashley the other girl that waited on us later on that night was such a sweetheart too. *Managed to snag a pic with her as well.* It was a nice to meet you and find someone that took the same long drive down and back I-94/90 from the Twin Cities area. :bx :bx


where is it


----------



## mustylusty

backwoods said:


> I miss her already :r


I think we all do. She's the same chica that had the pen appropriately placed on the front of her shirt working at the bar later that night, haha .....:bx :bx


----------



## SaltyMcGee

So I had a bunch of gorillas sign my herf-a-dor at MMH, and while I didn't get to everybody, I think I got a great number of folks. This'll definitely be one of those things I'll always treasure...

It was a perfect conversation starter, as I'd simply walk up to folks and ask them to "sign my box."


----------



## JPH

SaltyMcGee said:


> So I had a bunch of gorillas sign my herf-a-dor at MMH, and while I didn't get to everybody, I think I got a great number of folks. This'll definitely be one of those things I'll always treasure...
> 
> It was a perfect conversation starter, as I'd simply walk up to folks and ask them to "sign my box."


Again....I hate that you thought of it before me....Awesome man....


----------



## SaltyMcGee

Here are the rest of the signatures on my box:


----------



## floydp

SaltyMcGee said:


> Here are the rest of the signatures on my box:


That was a great idea, gave me a chance to talk to yens a bit brother. Thanks for asking us to. Thanks for the smokes Jeremy and Salty.


----------



## icehog3

rjs said:


> Special thanks to Tom, RenoB, Donweb and the Wisconsin guys for planning and executing both herfs. I say "both herfs" because Friday night was no pre-herf. It was a full on roiling and boiling herf on its own. Thanks guys. Great job.
> 
> Also thanks to: Enrico Garzaroli - Graycliff Cigar Co.; Jorge Padron - Padron Cigars; Wal Baranow - Baranow's of Australia; and Bill - Island Smoke Shop for their generous cigar contributions to the herf. I hope everyone enjoyed these special smokes.
> 
> To all the Lowland Gorillas,
> 
> The Chicago herf was a special experience for me because it was the physical expression of the virtual community on the CS board. Although remarkable in itself, the herf was more than just the virtual community getting together. The herf showed that the culture of CS is for real.
> 
> There was not always a Club Stogie around. The CS culture didn't happen by itself and could have easily become like any other cigar board. The main difference between Club Stogie and other boards is this: Club stogie is special not because we think we are special. Club Stogie is special because of the respect, courtesy, and generosity we extend to each member.
> 
> Keep up the good work my fellow gorillas. It was great to meet and see you all.
> 
> &#8230; rjs


It was an honor and a pleasure to meet you Rob, and I am so glad we had some time to sit and talk. I love Club Stogie, and actually love and understand even more after hearing your vision and your perspective. Thank you so much, and also for bringing the wonderful cigars that Enrrico, Jorge and Wal so generously gifted to CS....luckily, I was able to thank Bill in person.


----------



## floydp

icehog3 said:


> It was an honor and a pleasure to meet you Rob, and I am so glad we had some time to sit and talk. I love Club Stogie, and actually love and understand even more after hearing your vision and your perspective. Thank you so much, and also for bringing the wonderful cigars that Enrrico, Jorge and Wal so generously gifted to CS....luckily, I was able to thank Bill in person.


:tpd: :tpd: You nailed it Tom.


----------



## SaltyMcGee

floydp said:


> That was a great idea, gave me a chance to talk to yens a bit brother. Thanks for asking us to. Thanks for the smokes Jeremy and Salty.


It was more than a pleasure Frank. I was really pleased to meet you and Anita.


----------



## 68TriShield

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=83515

Robert aka RJS thanks so much for coming,heres a link for you...


----------



## floydp

Some more pics:

Pete and Carlos









Joe and Carlos looking at some old musty cigar I bet!


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> where is it


I'll have to call in a favor from my bro (Backwoods) to release the photo since it was taken with his camera. I'm sure it'll be up in a day or two. :bx :bx


----------



## mustylusty

SaltyMcGee said:


> So I had a bunch of gorillas sign my herf-a-dor at MMH, and while I didn't get to everybody, I think I got a great number of folks. This'll definitely be one of those things I'll always treasure...
> 
> It was a perfect conversation starter, as I'd simply walk up to folks and ask them to "sign my box."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I must say that was one helleva good idea. It was a pleasure to sit and chat with ya Salty. Shootin' one-liners back and forth was definently a blast!! ~ Drew :bx :bx


----------



## backwoods

mustylusty said:


> I'll have to call in a favor from my bro (Backwoods) to release the photo since it was taken with his camera. I'm sure it'll be up in a day or two.


and here it is..










here is one of me and Gerry...errr freddy, or tom, or whoever:tu

looks like he wants to kick my a$$:bx


----------



## Made in Dade

Looks like everyone had a great time.: That's what Club Stogie is all about.:w Wish I was there. :tu


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> I'll have to call in a favor from my bro (Backwoods) to release the photo since it was taken with his camera. I'm sure it'll be up in a day or two. :bx :bx


make me wait:hn


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> and here it is..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ]


thank you :tu


----------



## floydp

backwoods said:


> and here it is..
> 
> here is one of me and Gerry...errr freddy, or tom, or whoever:tu
> 
> looks like he wants to kick my a$$:bx


He did but I had to tell him to get in line ya bastage!! :r :r


----------



## backwoods

floydp said:


> He did but I had to tell him to get in line ya bastage!! :r :r


:r must be a long line


----------



## floydp

Don't forget Louie:


Who got Louie drunk:


----------



## floydp

Wifey, ASSHAT, Scott and Julie.

Amy since you slipped out of view on the webcam I felt obligated to get a shot of you in the thread. Amy(Tony's lovely wife) Beth(Pete's better half) and last but certainly not least Carlos 46 year old cuban Clara!


----------



## publicspeakingnerd

Glad to see yall left Chicago in one piece!:ss


----------



## floydp

A few more kudos to folks I can't leave out. Bill(madurofan) my old skype buddy who keeps us mellow playing the guitar in the background while we skype. Thank you sir for the cigars, rum and great conversation. Awesome person. 

RenoB, I laugh my ass off everytime I think of your handle brother. Thank you so much for the Monte 4, it was fabulous. Sure enjoyed all the conversation my friend. Great, great guy. BTW nice hat man.

Jeff(donjefe) great meeting up with you again old friend. Sorry bout not having the WOAM man. Gonna fix that my friend.


----------



## replicant_argent

floydp said:


> Don't forget Louie:
> 
> Who got Louie drunk:


I believe Inga got Louie drunk:








Naughty little minx.


----------



## Ms. Floydp

floydp said:


> I told Anita to stop doing that, warned her, somebody is gonna hear that, She threw caution to the wind, well the broken kind.


You're always blaming me!! I think everyone knew it was you! :r


----------



## floydp

Joe, Greg and joed, sure glad you could make it greg. The pipes you showed us were awesome brother.









Pete, Jared(saltymcgee) and Marc(trogdor). Marc nice talking to yens brother. Very nice feller.


----------



## mustylusty

thank you :tu

No problem!!! haha ... :bx :bx


----------



## floydp

mustylusty said:


> thank you :tu
> 
> No problem!!! haha ... :bx :bx


Is this reserved?


----------



## mustylusty

here is one of me and Gerry...errr freddy, or tom, or whoever:tu

looks like he wants to kick my a$$:bx








[/QUOTE]

Yeah no kidding ... I'm still waiting to see the reserved sign pic with Gerry. lol ...
Great guy btw!!!! :bx :bx


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> thank you :tu
> 
> No problem!!! haha ... :bx :bx


USAF? :u


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> USAF? :u


Yes Sir!!! It stands for "You Sure Are F'd" lol .... 
Actually I'm a weapons troop for the Force.


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> Yes Sir!!! It stands for "You Sure Are F'd" lol ....
> Actually I'm a weapons troop for the Force.


:r :r never heard that before. Thank you for your service, were you at the MMH???


----------



## mustylusty

floydp said:


> Is this reserved?


Yep thats me!!! I was my own section after 7pm on Saturday, haha ... :bx :bx

~ Drew


----------



## Twill413

mustylusty said:


> Yep thats me!!! I was my own section after 7pm on Saturday, haha ... :bx :bx
> 
> ~ Drew


Glad to see we got ya posting again. Thanks for the service, and looking forward to seeing some posts from you.


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> :r :r never heard that before. Thank you for your service, were you at the MMH???


Well thank you for the support. It makes my job that much more fullfilling!! Yes I was at the MMH. Im backwood's younger and better lookin' brother, haha .. I'm the one that got my pic taken with two of the girls from the wait staff. It was a blast in Chicago. :bx :bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Well Im woke finally Let me see how many pic's I can get up here:


----------



## DETROITPHA357

more


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> Yep thats me!!! I was my own section after 7pm on Saturday, haha ... :bx :bx
> 
> ~ Drew


:r Your name tag said backwoods bro, no wonder I didn't know you were there.
next time your around (next herf?) I'll buy you a drink:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

here more


----------



## mustylusty

Twill413 said:


> Glad to see we got ya posting again. Thanks for the service, and looking forward to seeing some posts from you.


Yes, Yes ... I was well overdue. The MMH gave me that itch, well ok maybe not that itch, but to get my butt back on the site. And thank you for your support, it really means a lot!! :bx :bx

~ Drew


----------



## DETROITPHA357

some more


----------



## DETROITPHA357

If anyone can tell me how I can get more pics' up that would be nice. Other than that ill erase daily then post new ones.


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> thank you :tu


I believe Kenstogie has a few 'nice' pics of Ashley....I'm sure he would gladly mail them to you.


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> :r Your name tag said backwoods bro, no wonder I didn't know you were there.
> next time your around (next herf?) I'll buy you a drink:tu


Lol ... yeah that was Tom's (Icehog3) doings. Like i said I hadnt been on the site in awhile. No need to buy me a drink but thanks for the offer. Definitely looking forward to the next herf!!! :bx :bx


----------



## mustylusty

tchariya said:


> I believe Kenstogie has a few 'nice' pics of Ashley....I'm sure he would gladly mail them to you.


Haha .. that he does my friend!!! :bx :bx


----------



## tchariya

Pete, Jared(saltymcgee) and Marc(trogdor). Marc nice talking to yens brother. Very nice feller. 







[/QUOTE]

everyone: So what do you do Trogdor
Trogdor: "I'm a scientist!"


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> Well thank you for the support. It makes my job that much more fullfilling!! Yes I was at the MMH. Im backwood's younger and better lookin' brother, haha .. I'm the one that got my pic taken with two of the girls from the wait staff. It was a blast in Chicago. :bx :bx


Lucky S.O.B.  Wish I would've talked with you more.


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> Lol ... yeah that was Tom's (Icehog3) doings. Like i said I hadnt been on the site in awhile. No need to buy me a drink but thanks for the offer. Definitely looking forward to the next herf!!! :bx :bx


Leave it to Tom :r


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> I believe Kenstogie has a few 'nice' pics of Ashley....I'm sure he would gladly mail them to you.


 Great idea Bro.
Kenstogie you reading this :r :dr


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> If anyone can tell me how I can get more pics' up that would be nice. Other than that ill erase daily then post new ones.


photobucket.com free and easy.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> photobucket.com free and easy.


Ok ill check it out tomorrow, to tired right now. thxs 4the info.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok ill check it out tomorrow, to tired right now. thxs 4the info.


how does jello get tired?
You're welcome:tu


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> how does jello get tired?
> You're welcome:tu


Sounds like your hitting on me BV:r


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> how does jello get tired?
> You're welcome:tu


AAAAAAWwwww d-yam........pull out that 'fill-in-the-blank warrant' Big D!


----------



## Dux

Well I finally made it home :tu (walked in the door about an hour ago)

Just wanted to say that was one *FANTASTIC* time!!!

I wanted to say thanks to everyone, CS is truly an amazing place and to finally meet so many fine gorillas was the hight light of my year.. :tu

Tom (Icehog) Huge thanks for getting this event together.
Also thanks to everyone else that pitched in the time and energy to making MMH 5/19/07 on killer time.

I will start getting my pictures up online soon.. but here is one to start off 
Bobb and Louie Enjoying a fine night of friends and Cigars......










Thanks for an Amazing time...

Doug/Dux


----------



## Twill413

I know someone is going to ask...they are both smoking a RASS I believe. MMMM, Fat Tire.


----------



## tchariya

Twill413 said:


> I know someone is going to ask...they are both smoking a RASS I believe. MMMM, Fat Tire.


MMMMM sexy looking tuperdor!


----------



## Twill413

tchariya said:


> MMMMM sexy looking tuperdor!


Yea Bobb doesn't age his smokes, he marinates them.


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sounds like your hitting on me BV:r


I have to ask Icehog03 First


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> I have to ask Icehog03 First


He shares.:bn


----------



## mikey202

Looks like ya'll had a hell of a good time...wish I could have been there:ss


----------



## M1903A1

I owe a lot of thanks to a lot of people (I should've made notes)...but at the least, I wanna say to Blueface, thanks a lot for the rum recommendations!

I picked up a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 Anos this afternoon...this stuff is amber eloquence!!!!!!:al   

(Drowning a shot of this in Coke would be akin to passing out twenty-year-old Monte A's at a weekly poker night! )


----------



## backwoods

I just want to cut in here and give another shout out for the MoB crew for helping design the HERF shirts and for donating towards the FIVE DOZEN shirts we went thru for the herf:tu :tu 


Twill413
Renob
Donweb
Tristan
Bigvito
RPB67
Icehog3
Stashu
Omowasu
Detroitpha357
JoeD


Thanks you guys! The shirts wouldnt have gotten done without ya:tu


----------



## trogdor

What a fantastic weekend of herfing! I got to meet a heck of a lot of awesome gorillas and smoked a bunch of great cigars. 

I thought that I was done herfing yesterday evening, but Freddy (Rock Star) got stranded in Cleveland last night, so I grabbed him from the airport and we smoked and drank well into the night. 

Thanks everyone for such a great time!

Blueface, Salty, JPH:




Tchariya:




Kenstogie:




Tech-ninja and Donweb:


----------



## DETROITPHA357

trogdor said:


> Tech-ninja and Donweb:


U know, I notice there's alot of pic's of them2together Oh well guess that Tech-ninja is a nice guy to everyone(hope web dont c this)


----------



## BigVito

M1903A1 said:


> I owe a lot of thanks to a lot of people (I should've made notes)...but at the least, I wanna say to Blueface, thanks a lot for the rum recommendations!
> 
> I picked up a bottle of Ron Zacapa 23 Anos this afternoon...this stuff is amber eloquence!!!!!!:al
> 
> (Drowning a shot of this in Coke would be akin to passing out twenty-year-old Monte A's at a weekly poker night! )


you up for poker Saturday :r


----------



## BigVito

DETROITPHA357 said:


> U know, I notice there's alot of pic's of them2together Oh well guess that Tech-ninja is a nice guy to everyone(hope web dont c this)


not to mention the goofy smile


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> Lucky S.O.B.  Wish I would've talked with you more.


I'm sure there will be a next time my friend  :bx :bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357

BigVito said:


> not to mention the goofy smile


:r u said that not me:r :bn


----------



## M1903A1

BigVito said:


> you up for poker Saturday :r


I'll bring the rum if you bring the Monte A's!!!:ss


----------



## BigVito

:r just an observation


----------



## 4WheelVFR

M1903A1 said:


> I'll bring the rum if you bring the Monte A's!!!:ss


Monte A's and good rum?? I'm in!


----------



## BigVito

mustylusty said:


> I'm sure there will be a next time my friend  :bx :bx


:tu Brewer herf


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> Leave it to Tom :r


Yep leave it to Tom. Still one of the greatest guys on C.S. that I've met. Me and him on a night out = trouble. Last herf i went on was the WI/IL brewer herf of '06. Storyline for the night at the bars was he was my dad who was recently divorced and I as his son had to play matchmaker and find my new mom. It made for some interesting coversations/ pics with the ladies!! :bx :bx


----------



## mustylusty

BigVito said:


> :tu Brewer herf


Oh yeah!!! Its on like donkey kong !!!:bx :bx


----------



## RPB67

4WheelVFR said:


> Monte A's and good rum?? I'm in!


In as well........:tu


----------



## icehog3

mustylusty said:


> Yep leave it to Tom. Still one of the greatest guys on C.S. that I've met. Me and him on a night out = trouble. Last herf i went on was the WI/IL brewer herf of '06. Storyline for the night at the bars was he was my dad who was recently divorced and I as his son had to play matchmaker and find my new mom. It made for some interesting coversations/ pics with the ladies!! :bx :bx


That was a killer night....can't wait for Brewer Herf II Drew! :w


----------



## zemekone

Nice meeting all of my personalities
cleaned my backpack and found all my name tags:
dave aka hollywood 
tony aka twill413
stewie aka techninja
perry aka bigvito
than aka tchariya
brandon aka brandon
carlos aka blueface
dave aka trishield
michelle aka kiwi
frank aka floydp
tony donweb
dave aka fluffmeister
bruce aka bruce
clint aka C from the D
jared aka saltymcgee
mike aka mitro
andy aka andyman
joe aka joed
tristan aka tristan
anita aka msfloydp
richard aka rpb67
jeremy aka jph
ron aka cochise
greg aka IHT
allen aka backwoods
ken aka kenstogie
bob aka bobb
booker aka detroitpha357
mike beagleboy
kenny aka txdyna65
joe aka virtualsmitty

i seriously dont remember that many stickers on me... 
Fricken awesome meeting all of you!


----------



## icehog3

zemekone said:


> Nice meeting all of my personalities
> cleaned my backpack and found all my name tags:
> dave aka hollywood
> tony aka twill413
> stewie aka techninja
> perry aka bigvito
> than aka tchariya
> brandon aka brandon
> carlos aka blueface
> dave aka trishield
> michelle aka kiwi
> frank aka floydp
> tony donweb
> dave aka fluffmeister
> bruce aka bruce
> clint aka C from the D
> jared aka saltymcgee
> mike aka mitro
> andy aka andyman
> joe aka joed
> tristan aka tristan
> anita aka msfloydp
> richard aka rpb67
> jeremy aka jph
> ron aka cochise
> greg aka IHT
> allen aka backwoods
> ken aka kenstogie
> bob aka bobb
> booker aka detroitpha357
> mike beagleboy
> kenny aka txdyna65
> joe aka virtualsmitty
> 
> i seriously dont remember that many stickers on me...
> Fricken awesome meeting all of you!


You had mine, but I had to put it on Rebecca when she showed up....changed it from "icehog3" to "icehog3's".


----------



## Pablo

Maybe we should make a special section for MMH pics in the Photo area?


----------



## icehog3

pds said:


> Maybe we should make a special section for MMH pics in the Photo area?


Sounds like there may be lots more to come, maybe not a bad idea Paul! :tu


----------



## ScottishSmoker

I wish I could have been there...Bobb said it was a totally awesome time...damn needing money for moving and not for smoking....


----------



## icehog3

ScottishSmoker said:


> I wish I could have been there...Bobb said it was a totally awesome time...damn needing money for moving and not for smoking....


Gonna have another herf in September!! Mark your calender! :tu


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> Gonna have another herf in September!! Mark your calender! :tu


Wish I could come ... but if I snuck up there, divorce would surely be the result.


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Gonna have another herf in September!! Mark your calender! :tu


Hehehehe!!!


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> Wish I could come ... but if I snuck up there, divorce would surely be the result.


swing by to pick her up


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Wish I could come ... but if I snuck up there, divorce would surely be the result.


A good P-P-P with Dave and Sean might be worth 1/2 your stuff.

 :r


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> A good P-P-P with Dave and Sean might be worth 1/2 your stuff.
> 
> :r


Sadly ... that might be true. 

BWDave is trying to talk me into it. I might actually have a legit business reason to be up there. Got any floor space at the pigpen, Tom?


----------



## icehog3

The Professor said:


> Sadly ... that might be true.
> 
> BWDave is trying to talk me into it. I might actually have a legit business reason to be up there. Got any floor space at the pigpen, Tom?


I think I could make room for a Nutty Professor if I had to......


----------



## The Professor

icehog3 said:


> I think I could make room for a Nutty Professor if I had to......


Thanks Admiral. Slim chance of making it ... but I'll look into things. Is there a specific date?


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> I think I could make room for a Nutty Professor if I had to......


What about an old, fat bald guy who snores? 
OK I fart a little too

OK I fart a lot!


----------



## SaltyMcGee

mustylusty said:


> It was a pleasure to sit and chat with ya Salty. Shootin' one-liners back and forth was definently a blast!! ~ Drew :bx :bx


Really fun talkin' to you Drew. Glad to see you on the site, and come by Skype-land anytime for more jokes!!! :tu


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> What about an old, fat bald guy who snores?
> OK I fart a little too
> 
> OK I fart a lot!


Sounds like Freddy without hair!! :r

I think I have room for 1 more at the Inn, Peter.


----------



## pnoon

icehog3 said:


> Sounds like Freddy without hair!! :r
> 
> I think I have room for 1 more at the Inn, Peter.


Count me Inn.


----------



## icehog3

pnoon said:


> Count me Inn.


Like Flynn?


----------



## Bigwaved

Woo hoo! I will have experienced poon's angles of attack at SoCal and be ready to sit strategically at this one!


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Like Flynn?


Hey Errol!


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Woo hoo! I will have experienced poon's angles of attack at SoCal and be ready to sit strategically at this one!


T.M.I. Dave! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> T.M.I. Dave! :r


Hmmm...that could be taken way out of context...


----------



## snkbyt

BigVito said:


> you took lot of pics. I thought I escaped the camera :r


whats posted is only about half...took 45ish the preHERF 5 at the breakfast club and about a 100 for the HERF


----------



## snkbyt

floydp said:


> Great pics Alex, captured so many things that will help me remember special moments during this Mob thingy. Thanks brother.


maybe I should post them all (close to 200)


----------



## pnoon

snkbyt said:


> maybe I should post them all (close to 200)


Yes, please do. But put them in a place where all of us can get to it. Not everyone is registered at myspace.com


----------



## Puffy69

*Well guys, I should have takin a pic of when Tom put these on Gerry back at his house :r *

*It was Great hangin out with Tom and Gerry :r they were chasing each other around the house like cat and mouse:r *


----------



## 4WheelVFR

snkbyt said:


> maybe I should post them all (close to 200)


Please do!


----------



## snkbyt

pds said:


> Maybe we should make a special section for MMH pics in the Photo area?


if it happens PM me and I'll post all the (200ish) pics I took to te collection


----------



## tchariya

Twill413 said:


> Yea Bobb doesn't age his smokes, he marinates them.


I deem that his handle is pronounced 'Bob-bee'


----------



## snkbyt

http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/

instead of slowing CS w/all the pics from the herf......load your pics on this link............the user name is CSMMH07 and the password is stogie
hope this helps (better yet works)

later edit...........uploads fine and fairly fast..........also room for a HERF video


----------



## Bigwaved

Nice pictures, Alex.


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Gonna have another herf in September!! Mark your calender! :tu


Calender is Marked !!


----------



## backwoods

pnoon said:


> Count me Inn.


dont tease us peter:tg


----------



## tech-ninja

tchariya said:


> everyone: So what do you do Trogdor
> Trogdor: "I'm a scientist!"


That was so freaking funny!


----------



## Sean9689

Great pics everyone! My palate is still a bit fried. :ss


----------



## zemekone

Sean9689 said:


> Great pics everyone! My palate is still a bit fried. :ss


me too... gotta go to the S.H.I.T herf and Pokers Patio for SoCal 8 planning more pallet thrashing this week...


----------



## snkbyt

Bigwaved said:


> Nice pictures, Alex.


all loaded @ photo bucket now


----------



## icehog3

Sean9689 said:


> Great pics everyone! My palate is still a bit fried. :ss


No doubt....I'm hoping to be able to taste the cigars at our UFC Herf on Saturday.

Thanks for the great pics everyone!!


----------



## backwoods

> you have given too must reputation out to outstanding gorillas in the last 24hours please try again later


----------



## icehog3

> you have given too must reputation out to outstanding gorillas in the last 24hours please try again later





backwoods said:


>


Yup...it's gonna take about 24 days to bump all the Gorillas who made the MMH great!


----------



## tech-ninja

icehog3 said:


> Yup...it's gonna take about 24 days to bump all the Gorillas who made the MMH great!


True dat.
I printed out a list and am marking them off one by one so I don't forget anybody!:tu


----------



## backwoods

tech-ninja said:


> True dat.
> I printed out a list and am marking them off one by one so I don't forget anybody!:tu


lol me 2


----------



## Dux

tech-ninja said:


> True dat.
> I printed out a list and am marking them off one by one so I don't forget anybody!:tu


Great Idea :tu


----------



## snkbyt

pic tread started
http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=951480#post951480


----------



## IHT

snkbyt said:


> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/
> 
> instead of slowing CS w/all the pics from the herf......load your pics on this link............the user name is CSMMH07 and the password is stogie
> hope this helps (better yet works)
> 
> later edit...........uploads fine and fairly fast..........also room for a HERF video


i can't open any of your links to that photobucket page.


----------



## Dux

IHT said:


> i can't open any of your links to that photobucket page.


Try this link 
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/?

Both work for me


----------



## Bobb

tchariya said:


> I deem that his handle is pronounced 'Bob-bee'


NOOOOOOOOO!!!! :c


----------



## snkbyt

snkbyt said:


> pic tread started
> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?p=951480#post951480


http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/?

sorry I'm a rookie at this


----------



## Spagg

backwoods said:


>


I ran into that same problem:r !


----------



## tchariya

snkbyt said:


> http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/?
> 
> sorry I'm a rookie at this


Works well for me....and damn...i'm in too many of those pictures!


----------



## 68TriShield

tchariya said:


> Works well for me....and damn...i'm in too many of those pictures!


Heck,i'm glad you were there Thon!


----------



## txdyna65

Here is the few that I took, I cant upload to yours for some reason Alex, I only have 3 for now

Picture of Tony and Me with the stinky he gifted me



Carlos and his lovely wife



Dave and Carlos


----------



## Mauirce

Here's a couple I snagged


IceHog3
TheProfessor
Shawn's treasure chest of goodies!!!
I've got more that I'll be posting.

And I appreciate how cool everyone here.

Thanks everyone again for all you help.

Regards


----------



## BigVito

Sept?


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> Sept?


Yes,Bigwaved will be in town...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Yes,Bigwaved will be in town...


I should be reloaded by then . do we have an estimated date?


----------



## 68TriShield

BigVito said:


> I should be reloaded by then . do we have an estimated date?


Friday the 21st is the rumor Perry...


----------



## BigVito

Thank you Dave I'll mark my calender p


68TriShield said:


> Friday the 21st is the rumor Perry...


----------



## RPB67

tech-ninja said:


> True dat.
> I printed out a list and am marking them off one by one so I don't forget anybody!:tu


Very efficient there.

I can't wait for September !!!

Man, I just relized I am thining big time.........no I am bald on the top !!!


----------



## backwoods

RPB67 said:


> Very efficient there.
> 
> I can't wait for September !!!
> 
> Man, I just relized I am thining big time.........no I am bald on the top !!!


ur coming back in sept?


----------



## 68TriShield

backwoods said:


> ur coming back in sept?


Yes,both of us are going to try again...


----------



## BigVito

68TriShield said:


> Yes,both of us are going to try again...


:ss I wonder how big Sept. could get


----------



## RenoB

pnoon said:


> Count me Inn.


Here's hoping :tu



backwoods said:


> ur coming back in sept?





68TriShield said:


> Yes,both of us are going to try again...


OMG, here we go again :r


----------



## floydp

RenoB said:


> Here's hoping :tu
> 
> OMG, here we go again :r


I hear ya brother, I was just on the phone telling Anita that yens are gonna do it again in Sept. We both said, hmmmm. Never know.


----------



## floydp

Bobb said:


> NOOOOOOOOO!!!! :c


Hey Bobbbbb ba!! Made me smile everytime I saw yens.


----------



## Tristan

All I can say is the herf was unbelievable! I was honored to be in the presence of some of the finest people on earth.

Over the last few days while busy as hell with life, work, etc. I was contemplating the words to describe this past weekend and fail. It was an absolute pleasure and I can't wait to do it again!

I'd also like to thank everybody for their generosity. The cigars were unbelievable. As I have said before and others have said, the cigars could have been terrible and it still would have been the best!

I plan to start post-production on the video tonight. I'm looking forward to watching all the footage and hopefully unlocking the blur of nicotine that was last weekend! From what I remember so far thank you:

Tom aka IceHog3 - Thanks again for organizing a legendary event. I enjoyed the hell out of the Cuaba you gifted and even more hanging out again!

Allan aka Backwoods I appreciate all the effort you put into the shirts and getting it all together. I will cherish that garment until it is in threads from being warn repeatedly! Your bro Drew is an awesome dude; you gotta keep him in line!

Rob aka RenoB - It is always a pleasure herfing with you! You are one of the nicest and most genuine guys I've ever met!

Tony - Twill - It was great spending some time sharing cigars with you and talking about coffee roasting proclivities.

Tony aka DonWeb - You're awesome man! Danielle and I very much enjoyed your company and the beads you kindly gifted will be put to good use! Also Danielle appreciates your excellent taste in shoes :r

Dave aka 68TriShield - You are a great BOTL but a better guy there is none! I look forward to hanging out in September and many skype conversations.

Chip – Phenominal hanging out and sharing coffee on Saturday! I enjoyed the educational conversation regarding optimal glycemic response.

Sean aka Bling Boy - It was great hanging out again. Your're a very enthusiastic and generous gorilla! I enjoyed very much the Monte C EL that you gifted me.

Doug aka Dux - Awesome meeting you in person bro! I am just nubbing the La Aurora you gifted me at this very moment and enjoying the hell out of it!

Rob aka RJS - It was excellent meeting you and hearing stories about the beginning of this excellent community.

Paul aka PDS - Great meeting you finally and thank you for the place many of us consider a home away from home.

Jeremy aka JPH – You are legendary bro! The Lusitania you gifted me put me in a haze of euphoria! I couldn't control myself and pretty much huffed it down!

Alex aka Snkbyt - It was awesome hanging out with you this weekend and sharing good coffee on Saturday morning. I enjoyed the hell out of the Padron you gifted me on the arduous journey back home.

Dave aka Fluffmester - Thanks for the ice cubes you threw my way :r It was an honor to share a cuban coffee and some old shitty cigars.

Darrel aka The Professor - Thank you for brining the "luck o' the irish." It was awesome hanging with you and sharing some good cigars.

Dave aka Hollywood - Thanks for the ERDM Longsdale; it was awesome smoking that puppy and sharing some good coffee on Saturday morning. Also, the tubo you literally threw at me on Saturday was unique and very good!

Rich aka RPB67 - It was great meeting you! You are the only bastage the MoB pays for protection from. You are a true BOTL! Can't wait to herf again in September and share many cigars over Skype in the meantime.

Gerry aka Zemekone - It was awesome meeting you and I'm looking forward to sharing many more cigars.

Michelle aka Kiwi Michelle - I'm so glad we got to meet and that you made the incredible journey over a thousand miles to herf with a bunch of crazy dudes. The chartreuse (rack of lamb in a bottle) was very interesting.

Kenny aka Tx Dyna - Awesome hanging out! I wish we would have got to spend more time herfing man!

Bobb - You rock man! It was great herfing again and next time I will bring the glowsticks! We need to herf again soon!

Carlos aka Blueface - Man, you are absolutely hilarious. You've got the most rhythm out of all us bastages. Danielle and I very much enjoyed the company of you and your wife. The RyJ you handed me on Friday night was wonderful.

Pete aka Replicant - It was a blast man! We must herf this summer! The truffles you made were over the top!

Jared aka Salty McGee - Great meeting you; I wish we would have had more time to talk. It was an honor signing your herf-a-dor.

Mr and Mrs Floyd P - Absolutely excellent meeting you! The herf and CS would not have been the same without yens!

Freddy aka Rockstar - Always a pleasure rocking a few cigars with you bro! Sorry to hear you got stuck in the airport, but it sounds like you made a herf out of it! You need to jet over to Chi town in September!

Stewart aka Tech Ninja - It was great meeting you bro!

Booker - It was great sharing some old shitty cigars with you and talking about favorites! You and the detroit crew need to make the trip again sometime soon!

Bill aka Maduro Fan - You're a great BOTL. It was great finally meeting you talking with you about the proper way to prepare gerbil coffee!

Andyman – Great herfing again and I'm looking forward to getting together with you and the twin cities crew hopefully this summer!

Finally, Jim aka King James - The herf wasn't the same without you bro! I'm looking forward to catching up with you and smoking a few cigars at the next MoB Herf!

I feel as though I have left a few people out; to everybody else thank you for making this such a rocking great time.

Cheers!
Tristan


----------



## backwoods

RenoB said:


> Here's hoping :tu
> 
> OMG, here we go again :r


I hope so!!! I will get down to the herf earlier next time to be able to actually HERF with more people:ss

This is an awesome family we belong to

Tristan...I cant wait to see what you will put together!o


----------



## RPB67

backwoods said:


> ur coming back in sept?


It is now a definate !


----------



## RPB67

RenoB said:


> Here's hoping :tu
> 
> OMG, here we go again :r


Wait until you see my hat , Rob !!

I will have it for September !!


----------



## hollywood

finally get some time tonight to sit down and start really putting down my thank yous and such. still in fun mode; and miss you all already!! when is this going in Sept!? 

more to come in a few.


----------



## BigVito

hollywood said:


> finally get some time tonight to sit down and start really putting down my thank yous and such. still in fun mode; and miss you all already!! when is this going in Sept!?
> 
> more to come in a few.


Rumor is 21Sept2007


----------



## DonWeb

system said:


> i understand that madurofan was very generous, but you have given too must reputation out in the last 24hours please try again later


ok, i'll wait.


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> That was a killer night....can't wait for Brewer Herf II Drew! :w


That was a night that has gone down in C.S. infamy!!! :bx :bx


----------



## mustylusty

SaltyMcGee said:


> Really fun talkin' to you Drew. Glad to see you on the site, and come by Skype-land anytime for more jokes!!! :tu


I'm working on it brother!! :bx :bx


----------



## Dux

BigVito said:


> Rumor is 21Sept2007


Sounds like I better get my Train tickets 
Lets hope I can get away that weekend


----------



## BigVito

Dux said:


> Sounds like I better get my Train tickets
> Lets hope I can get away that weekend


fingers crossed


----------



## King James

Hello fellas... its bitter sweet looking at the pics of the herf. Glad you all had an awesome time but hurts that I missed it. Florida has been awesome though. Nice weather, almost too hot for my liking. But I'll get to have a mini herf on friday w/ snkbyt. Have lots of catching up to do on CS but I'll be back on saturday  And while you were hangin w/ the low land gorillas at the herf... i saw real lowland gorillas at Animal Kingdom today so there!


----------



## Tristan

Edit: Big Vito; always awesome to herf with you! Thanks for the bands; see you in September!


----------



## Dux

BigVito said:


> fingers crossed


If I do come I have a feeling we will be driving this time 
Already planted the idea in my wifes head and I think she's game :tu


----------



## Ms. Floydp

Looking into flights..LOL

Someone was talking to me about a PM archive and I'm not 100% sure who I was talking to. Can you raise your hand for me please cause I got some questions!! LOL

Would love to meet your wife Doug! And Peter if we have to meet him.. LOLOLOL.. hey there Sid!!


----------



## BigVito

Tristan said:


> Edit: Big Vito; always awesome to herf with you! Thanks for the bands; see you in September!


:ss see you next month


----------



## backwoods

68TriShield said:


> Friday the 21st is the rumor Perry...


Hey Booker....how much time is left till the sept MoB HERF:r :r

sorry guys...someone was bound to ask:tg


----------



## Bigwaved

backwoods said:


> Hey Booker....how much time is left till the sept MoB HERF:r :r
> 
> sorry guys...someone was bound to ask:tg


:r His answer:

mnrlk; fw;i fejif 1298173710


----------



## BigVito

backwoods said:


> Hey Booker....how much time is left till the sept MoB HERF:r :r
> 
> sorry guys...someone was bound to ask:tg


:r I hope booker is coming.


----------



## backwoods

Bigwaved said:


> :r His answer:
> 
> mnrlk; fw;i fejif 1298173710


:r :r



BigVito said:


> I hope booker is coming.


me 2 i only got to talk to him for a few minutes that night


----------



## tech-ninja

Ms. Floydp said:


> Someone was talking to me about a PM archive and I'm not 100% sure who I was talking to. Can you raise your hand for me please cause I got some questions!! LOL


That was me. You might have been too drunk to remember. :r JK - Anita was never drunk
Send me a PM with your questions.


----------



## dayplanner

The MM was downright awesome. Got to meet so many people i've been wanting to meet for a long time, and got to see a bunch of familiar faces too!

Thanks everyone, I had a phuggin blast :tu :ss


----------



## DETROITPHA357

backwoods said:


> Hey Booker....how much time is left till the sept MoB HERF
> *sorry guys...someone was bound to ask*


And u know I was waitig for someone to ask me



Bigwaved said:


> *His answer*
> 
> _mnrlk; fw;i fejif 1298173710_


:fu :tg



BigVito said:


> I hope booker is coming.


4u my friend yessss, I do plan on coming:tu


----------



## RenoB

RPB67 said:


> Wait until you see my hat , Rob !!
> 
> I will have it for September !!


:r no trouble spotting myself in the pics :r

if your hat is orange we can go deer hunting


----------



## snkbyt

pnoon said:


> Yes, please do. But put them in a place where all of us can get to it. Not everyone is registered at myspace.com


done and they have their own thread


----------



## snkbyt

txdyna65 said:


> Here is the few that I took, I cant upload to yours for some reason Alex, I only have 3 for now
> 
> Picture of Tony and Me with the stinky he gifted me
> 
> Carlos and his lovely wife
> 
> Dave and Carlos


pics added to pic thread..............PM me and I'll give you the password for downloading your pics
http://s192.photobucket.com/albums/z20/CSMMH07/


----------



## chibnkr

Lots of awesome pics, guys! Thanks for posting them!


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Hello fellas... its bitter sweet looking at the pics of the herf. Glad you all had an awesome time but hurts that I missed it. Florida has been awesome though. Nice weather, almost too hot for my liking. But I'll get to have a mini herf on friday w/ snkbyt. Have lots of catching up to do on CS but I'll be back on saturday  And while you were hangin w/ the low land gorillas at the herf... i saw real lowland gorillas at Animal Kingdom today so there!


You will have an awesome time with Alex, he is a great Gorilla....I'd would ask him to BBQ!


----------



## icehog3

carbonbased_al said:


> The MM was downright awesome. Got to meet so many people i've been wanting to meet for a long time, and got to see a bunch of familiar faces too!
> 
> Thanks everyone, I had a phuggin blast :tu :ss


Awesome finally meeting you Joe, hope we can spend a little more time talking next time though!


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> Rumor is 21Sept2007


What are the dates you are available Dave? This one is going to be a Friday herf?


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> What are the dates you are available Dave? This one is going to be a Friday herf?


We fly in late on the 15th. We stay through the until early afternoon on the 22nd.


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> We fly in late on the 15th. We stay through the until early afternoon on the 22nd.


Then Friday it must be! :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Then Friday it must be! :r


Amen, brother!


----------



## tchariya

68TriShield said:


> Friday the 21st is the rumor Perry...


awwww monkeyballs....my bday is that Sunday on the 9/23!!!!

Put me on the list now!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> awwww monkeyballs....my bday is that Sunday on the 9/23!!!!
> 
> Put me on the list now!


That's what I'm talking about Thon!


----------



## BigVito

where is the Sept list
?:bx:bx


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> where is the Sept list
> ?:bx:bx


Gimime a chance to catch my breath from the one last weekend, will ya? :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Gimime a chance to catch my breath from the one last weekend, will ya? :r


:r Alright. I'll get ready to smoke one then


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> :r Alright. I'll get ready to smoke one then


----------



## Twill413

If Peter is coming, then I will be there. Ah hell, no matter who's there I will probly be there. Slumber party at casa del puerco


----------



## Sean9689

At least you guys weren't followed home like Dave and I. :ss


----------



## JPH

Sean9689 said:


> At least you guys weren't followed home like Dave and I. :ss


LOL....

Don't lie, they escorted you home safely.


----------



## Sean9689

JPH said:


> LOL....
> 
> Don't lie, they escorted you home safely.


Dave's bribe of (1) 80's Punch Nectares No. 2 worked this time. I'm afraid he might have to break out the Don Candidos next time though.


----------



## BigVito

Twill413 said:


> If Peter is coming, then I will be there. Ah hell, no matter who's there I will probly be there. Slumber party at casa del puerco


:r hope its big enough


----------



## 4WheelVFR

So, where are we meeting on the 21st?


----------



## The Professor

I soooooooooo wish there was a way for me to come to either this or SoCal. I just don't think it's in the cards given my whole living situation come July.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> So, where are we meeting on the 21st?


on the couch?


----------



## backwoods

4WheelVFR said:


> So, where are we meeting on the 21st?


all i know is im geting a room this time:hn


----------



## Bigwaved

The Professor said:


> I soooooooooo wish there was a way for me to come to either this or SoCal. I just don't think it's in the cards given my whole living situation come July.


It is all about research...


----------



## 4WheelVFR

backwoods said:


> all i know is im geting a room this time:hn


Holiday Inn Express right behind Shoeless Joes.:tu


----------



## RPB67

icehog3 said:


> Gimime a chance to catch my breath from the one last weekend, will ya? :r


Maybe a Stoli intervenus is needed...


----------



## RenoB

Alright you sneaky MMH bastages, if you made a contribution to the SoCal8 box shoot me a pm and let me know what ya put in there. 

There was a bunch of stuff and nobody marked it with their name. If you didn't notice, I was in a bit of a daze and there's no way I can remember who put what in the box :r

I did manage to remember one contributor but want to make sure that everyone who gave the MoB something for SoCal gets their just desserts


----------



## icehog3

4WheelVFR said:


> So, where are we meeting on the 21st?


If y'all can give me a couple weeks to get my own life together, I will try to put together a plan for Sept. :r


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> If y'all can give me a couple weeks to get my own life together, I will try to put together a plan for Sept. :r


I thought you said it was going to be at your house


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> I thought you said it was going to be at your house


50 guys? Not a chance....I have A shack, not THE Shack.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> 50 guys? Not a chance....I have A shack, not THE Shack.


:r Do I hear mini shack herf.

j/k:tu


----------



## tchariya

BigVito said:


> :r Do I hear mini shack herf.
> 
> j/k:tu


Mini love-shack herf! Icehog and his pink panties!!!!!! :r


----------



## BigVito

tchariya said:


> Mini love-shack herf! Icehog and his pink panties!!!!!! :r


:r Put me on the list


----------



## Spagg

tchariya said:


> Mini love-shack herf! Icehog and his pink panties!!!!!! :r


:r Pink panties eh:r!!


----------



## Dux

icehog3 said:


> If y'all can give me a couple weeks to get my own life together, I will try to put together a plan for Sept. :r


Chop Chop  I need to make sure I can take the days off


----------



## snkbyt

I will be unable to attend this one (damn) I'll have to watch the video feed and HERF via PC


----------



## Da Klugs

Sean9689 said:


> At least you guys weren't followed home like Dave and I. :ss


http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=12093&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1179957491

Actual pic on our drive on 294 towards Midway. Got a good chuckle.


----------



## pnoon

Da Klugs said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=12093&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1179957491
> 
> Actual pic on our drive on 294 towards Midway. Got a good chuckle.


Got a magnifying glass?


----------



## chibnkr

Da Klugs said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=12093&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1179957491
> 
> Actual pic on our drive on 294 towards Midway. Got a good chuckle.


Glad you got off scot-free, LOL!


----------



## Da Klugs

pnoon said:


> Got a magnifying glass?


Is this Jeopardy?

Alex's question must have been...

What did the Nurse say when the doctor asked her to examine Mr. Noon for genital warts?
:r

It was small you can see it larger in Bling boys post 10-20 up that I copied it from.


----------



## Puffy69

Sean9689 said:


> At least you guys weren't followed home like Dave and I. :ss


thats funny....


----------



## snkbyt

damn I miss HERF'n :c


----------



## Puffy69

snkbyt said:


> damn I miss HERF'n :c


i couldnt tell with that big smile on your face..


----------



## snkbyt

Rock Star said:


> i couldnt tell with that big smile on your face..


I was smiling on the inside


----------



## icehog3

Tomorrow is Friday, and Freddy won't be here to watch me hit on the Hungarian bartender.

I want last weekend to be my "Groundhog Weekend"!!!


----------



## Puffy69

icehog3 said:


> Tomorrow is Friday, and Freddy won't be here to watch me hit on the Hungarian bartender.
> 
> I want last weekend to be my "Groundhog Weekend"!!!


lol...please and i say this with all seriousness..Dont go telling her your hungry again..ok. not good..im telling ya..funny but not good..now go and ratta tat tat dat ass...lol


----------



## replicant_argent

icehog3 said:


> Tomorrow is Friday, and Freddy won't be here to watch me hit on the Hungarian bartender.
> 
> I want last weekend to be my "Groundhog Weekend"!!!


Not to piss on yer wheaties, Tom, but tomorrow is thursday.....


----------



## Puffy69

replicant_argent said:


> Not to piss on yer wheaties, Tom, but tomorrow is thursday.....


well..that depends on what time zone your in...


----------



## replicant_argent

Rock Star said:


> well..that depends on what time zone your in...


Sneaky bugger, that Hog.


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> Not to piss on yer wheaties, Tom, but tomorrow is thursday.....


Nope, you are right, Pete....Freddy came in on Thursday last, and I was thinking Thursday and typed Friday.

Freddy...I will let you know the wedding date soon.


----------



## King James

Why do all mob herfs end up with tom flirting with some waitress or bartender lol


----------



## RenoB

snkbyt said:


> I was smiling on the inside


Luv yer new avatar bro :r


----------



## snkbyt

RenoB said:


> Luv yer new avatar bro :r


thought that would get a laugh outa anyone that met me...............:r


----------



## icehog3

King James said:


> Why do all mob herfs end up with tom flirting with some waitress or bartender lol


Better than flirting with a waiter or bouncer, eh? :r

I just like women, and have a weakness for those in the bar industry....I think it is called "enabling". :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

icehog3 said:


> Better than flirting with a waiter or bouncer, eh? :r
> 
> I just like women, and have a weakness for those in the bar industry....I think it is called "enabling". :r


Well I didn't think you were a "nancy boy"!!!!

Hey just a minute....I'm a woman and you didn't flirt with me!


----------



## icehog3

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Well I didn't think you were a "nancy boy"!!!!
> 
> Hey just a minute....I'm a woman and you didn't flirt with me!


I did, you were just a little tipsy and a little married. :r


----------



## Brandon

King James said:


> Why do all mob herfs end up with tom flirting with some waitress or bartender lol


Not necessarily. Tom put the name tag on my shirt while my hands were full. Then, he proceeded to rub the area around my nipple until I told him that was good enough. It was quite the awkward moment.


----------



## icehog3

Brandon said:


> Not necessarily. Tom put the name tag on my shirt while my hands were full. Then, he proceeded to rub the area around my nipple until I told him that was good enough. It quite the awkward moment.


Awkward for whom? I thought you had put a Lusitania in your pocket when I was done. :r


----------



## 68TriShield

Brandon said:


> Not necessarily. Tom put the name tag on my shirt while my hands were full. Then, he proceeded to rub the area around my nipple until I told him that was good enough. It was quite the awkward moment.


Speaking of awkward moments......oh never mind.....


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Brandon said:


> Not necessarily. Tom put the name tag on my shirt while my hands were full. Then, he proceeded to rub the area around my nipple until I told him that was good enough. It was quite the awkward moment.


Now that funny - I don't care who you are!!!


----------



## Twill413

68TriShield said:


> Speaking of awkward moments......oh never mind.....


You didn't get a "Come here. I'd like you to meet my daughter"...talk about awkward.


----------



## 68TriShield

Twill413 said:


> You didn't get a "Come here. I'd like you to meet my daughter"...talk about awkward.


uh no.....some male (ahem) bonding...


----------



## snkbyt

Twill413 said:


> You didn't get a "Come here. I'd like you to meet my daughter"...talk about awkward.


 that look on your face after returning to the HERF section of the bar.....now that was funny :r


----------



## Twill413

snkbyt said:


> that look on your face after returning to the HERF section of the bar.....now that was funny :r


Well when a guy introduces you to his daughter and tells you she is a sociopath, and then she puts her arm around you...:r

I was ready to :z or callin the :mn for assistance...creepy

PS: I checked to make sure my wallet was still there when I got back


----------



## Dux

snkbyt said:


> that look on your face after returning to the HERF section of the bar.....now that was funny :r


Damn I would have loved to see is face after that one :sb


----------



## mustylusty

King James said:


> Why do all mob herfs end up with tom flirting with some waitress or bartender lol


I thought that was just standard practice, right Tom??? :bx:bx


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> Better than flirting with a waiter or bouncer, eh? :r
> 
> I just like women, and have a weakness for those in the bar industry....I think it is called "enabling". :r


In the words of bar room etiquette. Praise be to Tom. Amen lol .... :bx:bx


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> Awkward for whom? I thought you had put a Lusitania in your pocket when I was done. :r


Just put a menu in front of it next time and you'll be fine, lol .... :bx:bx


----------



## Mauirce

Ladies and Gents 

Here's more pics from the awesome Herf, just thought I'd share.

DetroitPHA aka Booker making us an offer we can't refuse LOL!!!


DetroitPHA aka Booker at a game of 'Guess that Stogie!'


Kluggs pose for cigaraficionado!!!


Club Stogies own Puffy69


The Prof' doing what he does best


Again had a blast and will be posting more pics as I resize them for this forum.


----------



## Mauirce

Kiwi Michelle said:


> Well I didn't think you were a "nancy boy"!!!!
> 
> Hey just a minute....I'm a woman and you didn't flirt with me!


Well here's a flirt for you,

You were the best dancer and hottest chic I danced with all night...:tu


----------



## Mauirce

Da Klugs said:


> http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/attachment.php?attachmentid=12093&stc=1&thumb=1&d=1179957491
> 
> Actual pic on our drive on 294 towards Midway. Got a good chuckle.


Here's a link for you that you'll find a guy that looks just like you on. :tu

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=67475&highlight=chicago&page=167


----------



## icehog3

mustylusty said:


> I thought that was just standard practice, right Tom??? :bx:bx


I have made a habit of it at herfs, eh Drew? :r


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> I have made a habit of it at herfs, eh Drew? :r


That you have my friend, that you have ...

Although I probably shouldn't talk since I tend to follow suit :bx:bx


----------



## icehog3

Great minds think alike...or should I say great "heads". :r


----------



## gabebdog1

h booker looks mad someone should give him a good cigar... fredy thats a cool shirt if I go to the shack herf will dave give me 1??:al










ok no more drunk typing:al :al


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> Great minds think alike...or should I say great "heads". :r


True Dat. Hey this young grasshopper is just trying to learn the ways of the great Sensi Icehog3. Soon enough the student will become the master, haha ... :bx:bx


----------



## Puffy69

gabebdog1 said:


> h booker looks mad someone should give him a good cigar... fredy thats a cool shirt if I go to the shack herf *will dave give me 1*??:al
> 
> ok no more drunk typing:al :al


im sure and then some...



icehog3 said:


> Awkward for whom? I thought you had put a Lusitania in your pocket when I was done. :r


or was it a pc? LOL.


----------



## icehog3

mustylusty said:


> True Dat. Hey this young grasshopper is just trying to learn the ways of the great Sensi Icehog3. Soon enough the student will become the master, haha ... :bx:bx


That's cool Drew, then I will swim in your wake like a pilot fish and feed on your castaways! :ss

Freddy....I was trying to raise Brandon's self-esteem.....nice job making him feel Irish. :r


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> That's cool Drew, then I will swim in your wake like a pilot fish and feed on your castaways! :ss
> 
> Freddy....I was trying to raise Brandon's self-esteem.....nice job making him feel Irish. :r


is usually done with a pint.....................:r


----------



## icehog3

snkbyt said:


> is usually done with a pint.....................:r


Thank goodness I'm only 80% Irish...I'm German from the waist to the knees! :r


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> Well here's a flirt for you,
> 
> You were the best dancer and hottest chic I danced with all night...:tu


She was the only chick u danced with all nite:r I must say she is a good dancer:tu


----------



## replicant_argent

icehog3 said:


> Thank goodness I'm only 80% Irish...I'm German from the waist to the knees! :r


And that gal said she thought you were Russian between the waist and knees.


----------



## icehog3

replicant_argent said:


> And that gal said she thought you were Russian between the waist and knees.


She said "rushin'", Pete....not "Russian".... :r


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

Mauirce said:


> Well here's a flirt for you,
> 
> You were the best dancer and hottest chic I danced with all night...:tu


ummm errrr - I will forget the fact that I was the only chic that you danced with!!!!!! I can pretend!!


----------



## chibnkr

Kiwi Michelle said:


> ummm errrr - I will forget the fact that I was the only chic that you danced with!!!!!! I can pretend!!


Hey Michelle - did you get a chance to smoke that 70s R&J Churchill yet? I fired up another one last week, and this box seems to be an excellent example of the marca. It was great meeting you!


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> That's cool Drew, then I will swim in your wake like a pilot fish and feed on your castaways! :ss
> 
> haha ... Fair enough. In the word of the Fonze, "ehhh ..." :tu


----------



## mustylusty

icehog3 said:


> Thank goodness I'm only 80% Irish...I'm German from the waist to the knees! :r


Got a lil' German in ya, eh??? Its ok Tom I can keep a secret .... :bx:bx


----------



## Jbailey

I first want to thank everyone that was involved in putting this mega mob herf together. 

I would like to thank backwoods for the great shirt. Well done.

Like to thank Mitro, Cochise, and Big Vito for the the good times and smokes. Also for Mitro's contest, love the shirt and mug brother.

Would like to thank the the following folks for the smokes 
(I think I got the names and handles right)
Dave - TriShield
Tristan - Tristan
Rob - RenoB
Ron - RJS
Darrel - The Professor
Tom - IceHog3

Would also like to thank everyone again at the cigar pass table.
Dave - Fluffmeister
Dave - Hollywood
Gerry - Zemekone
Darrel - The Professor
Tom - Icehog3
Jeremy - JPH

Don't want to forget to thank Michelle for the shot!

I know I left some people out and I apologize.

Left Chicago around 12:30 am and made it back to Madison around 2:30am. Then slept most of Sunday.

Would love to do another one and maybe the Brewer Herf might be that one.
Thanks again
Dave


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> Would also like to thank everyone again at the cigar pass table.
> Dave - Fluffmeister
> Dave - Hollywood
> Gerry - Zemekone
> Darrel - The Professor
> Tom - Icehog3
> Jeremy - JPH


It was fun sitting next to you during the PPP Dave, just waiting for those gems to get back to us again...glad you made it, and hope you can make the Brewer's Herf. :ss


----------



## Kiwi Michelle

chibnkr said:


> Hey Michelle - did you get a chance to smoke that 70s R&J Churchill yet? I fired up another one last week, and this box seems to be an excellent example of the marca. It was great meeting you!


That great cigar along with others are en route to me as we "speak". It was awesome to get an opportunity to sample it during the PPP. Thanks again for that and I will let you know when i smoke it. It was great meeting you too!! 

Actually - I've spent the day with the kids so I am ready to come back over for another herf!!! (just kidding of course)


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> It was fun sitting next to you during the PPP Dave, just waiting for those gems to get back to us again...glad you made it, and hope you can make the Brewer's Herf. :ss


Well, what am I, chopped liver? LOL! Yeah - what a great PPP. Thanks again, all!


----------



## snkbyt

I put out a challange to all who attended the MMH and those that read this thread

Beach HERF 07 late Sept or early Nov..any takers reply to the Carlos thread

http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=75466


----------



## DonWeb

mustylusty said:


> Got a lil' German in ya, eh???


there are sooooo many ways one can work with this...

but outa respect for da Hog ... i'll leave it there.


----------



## replicant_argent

yeah, you just heard some womans out of control org...




um... nevermind...


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Well, what am I, chopped liver? LOL! Yeah - what a great PPP. Thanks again, all!


You are chopped liver and a bag of chips, my friend!!:tu

I was just commenting because I think Dave (jbailey) got to try a few cigars that both of us had only seen in our dreams until that pass!


----------



## Jbailey

I was just commenting because I think Dave (jbailey) got to try a few cigars that both of us had only seen in our dreams until that pass! [/QUOTE]

That is correct! My first time experiencing some truly aged smokes.

I was excited to see that there was going to be another brewer herf and was planning on coming. I found out that was the same day as the big summer cigar fest at my cigar store here. Would love to come down and tailgate with you guys. Maybe next time.


----------



## icehog3

Jbailey said:


> I was just commenting because I think Dave (jbailey) got to try a few cigars that both of us had only seen in our dreams until that pass!


That is correct! My first time experiencing some truly aged smokes.

I was excited to see that there was going to be another brewer herf and was planning on coming. I found out that was the same day as the big summer cigar fest at my cigar store here. Would love to come down and tailgate with you guys. Maybe next time.[/QUOTE]

C'mon down for our September MoB Herf, might be almost as big as the May one!


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> C'mon down for our September MoB Herf, might be almost as big as the May one!


Tom: is this going to be in Chicago as well? If so, I'm there!


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> C'mon down for our September MoB Herf, might be almost as big as the May one!


I sure hope so :tu


----------



## Jbailey

Sounds like a great idea!


----------



## 68TriShield

chibnkr said:


> Tom: is this going to be in Chicago as well? If so, I'm there!


correct you are my Brother....:ss


----------



## RPB67

Jbailey said:


> Sounds like a great idea!


You will not regret it.

The last one didn't suck . :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> C'mon down for our September MoB Herf, might be almost as big as the May one!


*Woo hoo! Yeah baby!*


----------



## chibnkr

68TriShield said:


> correct you are my Brother....:ss


Oh YEAH! Excellent news!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Oh YEAH! Excellent news!


I will start a new thread on this one later in the week. :ss


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I will start a new thread on this one later in the week. :ss


prolly better you than me this time haha, in case I have to miss the herf I made the dang thread for again


----------



## RPB67

King James said:


> prolly better you than me this time haha, in case I have to miss the herf I made the dang thread for again


Ouch !


----------



## mustylusty

DonWeb said:


> there are sooooo many ways one can work with this...
> 
> but outa respect for da Hog ... i'll leave it there.


I figured if I didn't say it, someone else would. haha .... Great Herfin' with ya again Tony as usual!! :bx:bx


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> I will start a new thread on this one later in the week. :ss


BUMP!!!!

So its been 3 weeks. Tom must be busy bustin' caps in some perp's azz!

Start planning! 
It's my birthday weekend!
Its the start of the Club Stogie Traveling Trophy-dor!
Did I mention it was my birthday????


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> BUMP!!!!
> 
> So its been 3 weeks. Tom must be busy bustin' caps in some perp's azz!
> 
> Start planning!
> It's my birthday weekend!
> Its the start of the Club Stogie Traveling Trophy-dor!
> Did I mention it was my birthday????


When's your birthday Than?


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> When's your birthday Than?


It is official. Tom does indeed feel obligated to post on each and every thread on this board. LOL!


----------



## BigVito

chibnkr said:


> It is official. Tom does indeed feel obligated to post on each and every thread on this board. LOL!


:r true


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> It is official. Tom does indeed feel obligated to post on each and every thread on this board. LOL!


That does it!! That does it!!!

I renounce my throne!! I am no longer the Ruler of Zamunda!! I renounce my throne!!!

:ss


----------



## tchariya

Sunday Sept 23 this year of 2007.


----------



## chibnkr

The count down begins!


----------



## icehog3

tchariya said:


> Sunday Sept 23 _this year of 2007_.


Is it a different date other years, Than?


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> Is it a different date other years, Than?


:r :tu


----------



## DonWeb

tchariya said:


> *Sunday* Sept 23 this year of 2007.


smartash


----------



## BigVito

DonWeb said:


> smartash


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


>


I think he means me Perry, because Than noted that his B-Day falls on a Sunday this year, and I was giving him grief about the date in '07. I deserved it, but I was just being ADB.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I think he means me Perry, because Than noted that his B-Day falls on a Sunday this year, and I was giving him grief about the date in '07. I deserved it, but I was just being ADB.


you deserve something alright.


----------



## icehog3

BigVito said:


> you deserve something alright.


A pony??? :ss


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> A pony??? :ss


I was thinking of a boot or something :ss


----------



## Beagle Boy

icehog3 said:


> A pony??? :ss


careful, Moki has a thing for ponies


----------



## catfish

Whats going on are you guys talking about another herf?


----------



## 68TriShield

catfish said:


> Whats going on are you guys talking about another herf?


 23 Sept. sir...


----------



## chibnkr

68TriShield said:


> 23 Sept. sir...


I have marked my calendar and already started deciding what cigars to bring. Going to smoke something really special I think!


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> I have marked my calendar and already started deciding what cigars to bring. *Going to smoke something really special *I think!


Oh....an ordinary day for you, Mike! :r


----------



## chibnkr

icehog3 said:


> Oh....an ordinary day for you, Mike! :r


OK. "Going to bring something really special for Tom to smoke". Better? Good!


----------



## BigVito

chibnkr said:


> OK. "Going to bring something really special for Tom to smoke". Better? Good!


Mike, are you going to make it to the Brewers herf??


----------



## catfish

Have you guys talked about a location yet?


----------



## icehog3

catfish said:


> Have you guys talked about a location yet?


Don, unless you have a suggestion, I was looking at Shoeless Joes again for these reasons:

Close to O'Hare for out of town Gorillas.

Close to I-90 for driving Gorillas from MI, OH and WI.

They will reserve us space.

We know they will deal with cigars.

Besides that, we are open to suggestion, but I will probably start working on reserving a place after the 4th of July.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

icehog3 said:


> Don, unless you have a suggestion, I was looking at Shoeless Joes again for these reasons:
> 
> Close to O'Hare for out of town Gorillas.
> 
> Close to I-90 for driving Gorillas from MI, OH and WI.
> 
> They will reserve us space.
> 
> We know they will deal with cigars.
> 
> Besides that, we are open to suggestion, but I will probably start working on reserving a place after the 4th of July.


I'm down for shoeless Joes again for sure!


----------



## chibnkr

Dude, you just liked the waitresses...:r



icehog3 said:


> Don, unless you have a suggestion, I was looking at Shoeless Joes again for these reasons:
> 
> Close to O'Hare for out of town Gorillas.
> 
> Close to I-90 for driving Gorillas from MI, OH and WI.
> 
> They will reserve us space.
> 
> We know they will deal with cigars.
> 
> Besides that, we are open to suggestion, but I will probably start working on reserving a place after the 4th of July.


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> Dude, you just liked the waitresses...:r


You didn't??


----------



## M1903A1

chibnkr said:


> Dude, you just liked the waitresses...:r


Didn't we all?


----------



## icehog3

M1903A1 said:


> Didn't we all?


The manager on Friday night was smoking hotter than the cigars in the P-P-P! :r


----------



## Jbailey

Shoeless Joes sounds good! Was there a date set yet?


----------



## icehog3

Friday September 21st!


----------



## catfish

icehog3 said:


> Don, unless you have a suggestion, I was looking at Shoeless Joes again for these reasons:
> 
> Close to O'Hare for out of town Gorillas.
> 
> Close to I-90 for driving Gorillas from MI, OH and WI.
> 
> They will reserve us space.
> 
> We know they will deal with cigars.
> 
> Besides that, we are open to suggestion, but I will probably start working on reserving a place after the 4th of July.


 Shoeless Joes is just fine with me. I personally perfer to stay away from the downtown area, Way too many headachs to deal with.


----------



## tchariya

icehog3 said:


> The manager on Friday night was smoking hotter than the cigars in the P-P-P! :r


Oh shiznat Tom!! PM me when you go there next...I'll come 'play wingman'  LIKE YOU NEED IT.


----------



## tchariya

catfish said:


> Shoeless Joes is just fine with me. I personally perfer to stay away from the downtown area, Way too many headachs to deal with.


:tpd:


----------



## Brandon

Geeeez.... you expect me to drive all the way out to the 'burbs again?


----------



## omowasu

Shoeless Joes did a great job for us last time, and it will be cigar friendly until the end of the year. I agree with the venue 100%. This time, Ill plan on taking more time that Friday so I can attend the pre-herf. 

I can also provide shuttle service to Stone Park should anyone be interested in seeing the "wild side"! :ss


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Friday September 21st!


what 1 day only?


----------



## icehog3

omowasu said:


> Shoeless Joes did a great job for us last time, and it will be cigar friendly until the end of the year. I agree with the venue 100%. This time, Ill plan on taking more time that Friday so I can attend the pre-herf.
> 
> I can also provide shuttle service to Stone Park should anyone be interested in seeing the "wild side"! :ss





snkbyt said:


> what 1 day only?


Actually Scott, the Herf is Friday this time...it was the only day that worked well for the Guest of Honor this time, BWDave.

Alex, I didn't put together the pre-herf last time, it just sort of happened. I am sure that a post-herf on Saturday will be similar to the pre-herf in May, but that will be like the last time, unofficial. The only difference is, no tabs on Saturday, pay as you go this time.


----------



## snkbyt

icehog3 said:


> Actually Scott, the Herf is Friday this time...it was the only day that worked well for the Guest of Honor this time, BWDave.
> 
> Alex, I didn't put together the pre-herf last time, it just sort of happened. I am sure that a post-herf on Saturday will be similar to the pre-herf in May, but that will be like the last time, unofficial. The only difference is, no tabs on Saturday, pay as you go this time.


got that right.......that was the most expensive ice tea I've ever had.....


----------



## 68TriShield

We still need to know if there will be a post herf.I was going to fly home Saturday if not...


----------



## Dux

Sounds like the Next MMH is gathering momentum :tu
Better see if I can get time off for Sept


----------



## kenstogie

OH no, here's another. Cool. Nothing better than a herf with the CS guys.


----------



## tchariya

68TriShield said:


> We still need to know if there will be a post herf.I was going to fly home Saturday if not...


Ah..heck! Since its my birthday midnight Saturday (9/22)....I'll be sure to start up the MMH Post B-'herf'-day event and listing. I'm going to assume it will be in and around Shoeless Joes and VERY impromptu. All you monkeys better come smoke with me.

1. tchariya
2.
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## 68TriShield

MMH II Post herf...
1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3.
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## icehog3

68TriShield said:


> We still need to know if there will be a post herf.I was going to fly home Saturday if not...


I would assume people traveling in are going to want two days of herfing...seems to be the way of the Jungle! I was just meaning the second day would be "unofficial and unsanctioned" like the first day was last time. And that everyone would need to pay for their drinks and food as they went on day 2, no "mass tab" that the manager comes looking for me to pay. 

MMH II Post herf...
1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4.
5.
6.
7.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> I would assume people traveling in are going to want two days of herfing...seems to be the way of the Jungle! I was just meaning the second day would be "unofficial and unsanctioned" like the first day was last time. And that everyone would need to pay for their drinks and food as they went on day 2, no "mass tab" that the manager comes looking for me to pay.
> 
> MMH II Post herf...
> 1. tchariya
> 2.TriShield(maybe)
> 3. icehog3
> 4.BigVito (no poker or driving)
> 5.
> 6.
> 7.


:al hmm


----------



## 4WheelVFR

MMH II Post herf...
1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. 4WheelVFR 
5.
6.
7.


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> MMH II Post herf...
> 1. tchariya
> 2.TriShield(maybe)
> 3. icehog3
> 4. BigVito
> 5.4WheelVFR
> 6.
> 7.


don't want there?


----------



## icehog3

MMH II Post herf...
1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. 4WheelVFR 
5. Big Vito
6.
7.


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> MMH II Post herf...
> 1. tchariya
> 2.TriShield(maybe)
> 3. icehog3
> 4. 4WheelVFR
> 5. Big Vito
> 6.
> 7.


:tg I was fourth on the list


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> don't want there?


Whoops! I had to read up a couple posts and figure it out. Sorry!:r


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> :tg I was fourth on the list


I bumped you down! Heehee:mn


----------



## BigVito

4WheelVFR said:


> I bumped you down! Heehee:mn


I'm looking forward to the next list


----------



## King James

MMH II Post herf...
1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. 4WheelVFR 
5. Big Vito
6. King James
7.


----------



## 4WheelVFR

BigVito said:


> I'm looking forward to the next list


still 4th!:r


----------



## catfish

tchariya said:


> :tpd:


 Hey, who you calling dupid.


----------



## catfish

Could someone put me on the list. I don't know if I can make it, but I don't want to go any lower on the list (At least I'm not FOURTH).


----------



## stashu

MMH II Post herf...
1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. 4WheelVFR 
5. Big Vito
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish

:tu


----------



## Tristan

1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. 4WheelVFR 
5. Big Vito
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)

I'll be there Friday and count me in for the Saturday herfing action as well!


----------



## chibnkr

I'm IN!!!


----------



## tchariya

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!


1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr


----------



## snkbyt

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!


1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)


----------



## Bigwaved

Does 12:01 on Saturday still count?


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Does 12:01 on Saturday still count?


No. :r


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> No. :r


Damn it, Jim! :r


----------



## icehog3

Bigwaved said:


> Damn it, Jim! :r


Darrel is a country doctor!!


----------



## 68TriShield

Well now,I reckon I might be staying overnight again.Since Celeste wont be making this one,I'd like to find a roomie to split the cost...


----------



## Bigwaved

icehog3 said:


> Darrel is a country doctor!!


Now if we can convince him to be there...:ss


----------



## RenoB

MMHII POST B-Herf-Day Sat Sept 22, 2007!


1. tchariya
2.TriShield(maybe)
3. icehog3
4. Big Vito
5. 4WheelVFR
6. King James
7. stashu
8. catfish
9. Tristan (Possibly the Mrs. as well!)
10. chibnkr
11. snkbyt (maybe)
12. RenoB


----------



## chibnkr

The list keeps growing and growing! Can't wait for this one! Tom - call me when you get a chance so we can discuss a small "pre-herf"...


----------



## icehog3

chibnkr said:


> The list keeps growing and growing! Can't wait for this one! Tom - call me when you get a chance so we can discuss a small "pre-herf"...


Cool Mike!

...and this is just the post-herf list!

I will start the thread for the MMHII later tonight from work!


----------



## BigVito

icehog3 said:


> Cool Mike!
> 
> ...and this is just the post-herf list!
> 
> I will start the thread for the MMHII later tonight from work!


:tu.


----------



## Twill413

icehog3 said:


> Cool Mike!
> 
> ...and this is just the post-herf list!
> 
> I will start the thread for the MMHII later tonight from work!


Let the madness start again.


----------



## King James

icehog3 said:


> I will start the thread for the MMHII later tonight from work!


yah, you start it this time... because when ever I start a thread I turn out not being able to make it haha


----------

